# "War on Women" #5



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ask Cheeky why "her" cat's image is all over the internet, posted by hundreds of different users, on advertisements, on blogs and as stock images in newsletters, is identified by another name by the painter of the original artwork, yet Cheeky claims the cat is "hers" and even told us its name.


People "borrow" images all the time. And you've only showed one other place that claimed it was a picture of THEIR cat, which might've been Cheeky's daughter/grandaughter for all you know.

I must have missed the link to the "original artwork" though. Would you please post it again? Thank you.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> BTW: I provided five unique links for you to view the exact same image. I stopped at five, there are hundreds. If you cannot recognize a lie, that's on you, not me. I don't go through life with my head in the sand, I suggest you might do the same.


It doesn't make sense that you think because the picture is used elsewhere, even in hundreds of places, that it can't still be Cheeky's cat.

What I DO know however, is that you're "guesses" are way off, as you seem to think that Cheeky and I are the same person. And you are just so plain ignorantly wrong on so many things.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You can always contribute $19 per month to Wounded Warriors. (Sounds suspicious to me. They seem to be doing a lot of expensive TV advertising around here, and shouldn't our government support our wounded warriors?)(57% of revenue goes to services, 37% fund-raising, 5% administrative.)

Also what about the SUPER expensive plane that doesn't work? Should that continue to be funded? Looking for opinions.



Gerslay said:


> Don't forget the latest proposal to cut military spending which will further degrade the standard of living of not only our active military but also our veterans.
> 
> I doubt that's God plan...sounds like a big "D" to me!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Makes sense. Thanks for the information and the explanation.



Poor Purl said:


> Unitarians don't. That's what the "unit" means.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm with you on this.



MaidInBedlam said:


> As I said in my father's cse, the family made the decision to send him and his siblings to a Catholic children's home even though there were other relatives in the family who would have taken the kids and nurtured the. In this case, religion played a big role. My grandfather and great-grandmother believed it was better to turn to the Church. One could say they were good Catholics. I vote for wrong and stupid a--holes. Different times don't necessarily make something right or good (two very different things sometimes).
> 
> The throw the lunch in the garbage story makes me want to rant and rave, but will spare everyone that. It's easy enough to imagine what a person who cares about human beings one little bit would say about that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> We don't have to cut salaries and the VA budget. But it's very probable that that's where the biggest cuts will go, rather than to the unnecessary and non-working weapons systems the DOD has been trying to fix since Reagan's day.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That'll show us not to complain about Defense Budget.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Republicans demanded a cut in spending. the military budget is way out of line. Better to cut there than in "Entitlements". This opinion is coming from the spouse of a retired, disabled military veteran. Our military budget is more than all major military countries in the world combined. I do think they should cut elsewhere in the military budget, not from enlisted ranks.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why don't they just get a real job?



rocky1991 said:


> That is a political fact, too much under the table money involved. No politician wants to give that up.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm curious. Why have you 'attended over the years?'



Gerslay said:


> I've attended the UU churches over the years. Basically, the Universalists don't believe in God and are for the most part atheists. The Unitarians believe in God, but not Jesus as divine. The combination of them "UU" is slightly different from congregation to congregation as to which way they lean.
> 
> But that's my point...I think its absurd that they even want to be called Christian.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I don't know about that--seems to me that people who believe in the divinity of Christ but conduct their lives in a way that make a mockery of His teachings cut a far more ridiculous figure.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

No name

Woe is me.

When one lies and gets caught at it one has to say another lie to cover it, and so on and so on.

I'm no name and I'm a compassion Junkie. I spoke up for her because she once cried that people were picking on her for the way she wrote and that was unfair because she suffered from seizures that had given her brain damage.

But she's gotten really nasty lately. I think that cured my addiction.

I do wonder how one who joined Feb. 20014 could know of these facts unless she was on here before. As I posted that back in one year +. So no name would have to be on here before Feb.20014. So that would mean one change her ID.
Now I expect that no name will add to that lie.

No name, she is a manipulator with the best and will not get my sympathy.

I do not want your sympathy either.

I do not have brain damage, I have memory lost.

I will though when I see someone as I did the other day express a kindness and is completely ignored when posting words about her friend and nuns.

I will speak up for anyone who is kind as I have before. Be they mean to me or not.

I really have finial learned that I really and I mean
really don't care what you think about me or the names you give me . I know who I am and will still be who I am till I leave this earth. 

So I hope you can or won't have a nice day. Which ever 
you chose.

Your Buddy and Pal,

Schiziod Vagrant Yarn Face


P.S. no name took my pills thank you for your concern


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love cats. More individual than people. IMHO



Lkholcomb said:


> I'm usually always at the house, but one day I went out for the day. The "baby" cat had grown very attached to me (he was about a year at that point and we got him at 6 or 8 weeks). I could not go to the bathroom without him knocking on the door, all the while mewing pitifully as if I regularly went to the bathroom and never came out. Not the soft knocking but the BANGING with his paw. When that failed he literally would body slamm the door. He threw his body into the door to try to open it. Finally, after me yelling out to him to stop and that I was going to return, he would exhaust himself and then lay right in front of the door waiting for me. It was annoying in the "just let me have peace in the bathroom" way, but kinda sweet he loved me so much


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My mirrors are pretty funny these days. Who is that stranger looking back at me?



Lkholcomb said:


> But without the funny mirrors, right?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This state may be dragged screaming into the 21st century by business considerations or not. I haven't heard of any business turning down anyone's money, but I long to hear the tales.

I hear Arizona is about to be overrun by gays shortly. I'm joining the Welcome Wagon.



Poor Purl said:


> A change of subject - an op-ed in the New York Times on Jan Brewer and AZ. http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/27/opinion/collins-the-state-of-arizona.html?hp&rref=opinion&_r=0
> 
> Gail Collins is a very funny woman. Here's a short excerpt:
> 
> "Fear of being forced to bake for homosexuals is apparently so deep-seated that the Arizona lawmakers were able to ignore the fact that unlike New Mexico and Colorado, their state has no law barring discrimination against gays in public accommodations. Its already possible for a business to refuse to even sell them a Valentine."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> And how does KPG know that the OTHER person isn't lying about it being HER cat?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I think my avatar is growing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> I never claimed it was my cat, and to my knowledge neither has Jody.
> 
> And to my knowledge there's only one other place that claimed that it was their cat. The other links you listed was just using the image. They didn't claim it was their cat.
> 
> ...


One fact has been proven.

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> I'll do better than that and quote Cheek's, well, YOUR exact words:
> 
> OK, thanks, (Although I would've preferred a link since you have a tendency to lie, but for the moment I'll take your word for it)
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I have hiccoughs.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! Do you actually believe the PMs where Cheeky told you she is Lisa AND Jody? Believe her, not me.
> 
> I know that you do. :-D


Cheeky never said that she was me... and if she did, she was likely just playin' with ya.

I am not Cheeky, I am not Jody. My Name is (Vocal)Lisa. It's that simple.

Again, it's VERY easily to get proof as to whether Cheeky and I are the same person. Just ask Admin to check our IPs.

IP's are how the board is able to banish people from the site. If you have a certain IP, you can no longer get in if they put you on the "blacklist".


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ya, by the Lib liars for sure.


You're a Lib liar now?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I wonder why it's surprising that some African-American clergymen might be racists. It's an equal-opportunity position.


Agreed, as all humans can be African-American preachers can be as faulty as anyone else.

However, KPG sees ALL black people as "suspect" unless she can use them as a token.

And KPG doesn't seem to be able to tell the difference between fallible human beings having prejudiced views (_which we are all susceptible to being to varying degrees_.) and groups in POWER disenfranchising Others with less power.

People can't prevent themselves from being racist unless they truly understand what racism really is and how it manifests itself in society.

Unfortunately, religion CAN and tends to lend itself to bigotry, so it's not surprising that some African-Americans in their churches are as susceptible to the kind of bigotry that too often arises from religions.

_For the most part though_, African-American churches manage to avoid the same kind of homophobia that is so prevalent in white Christian churches. They seem to do a better job of ACTUALLY living by Christ's word.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> From the Jewish folks I've known, they don't evangelize at all, and it's actually hard to be able to "convert" because of the turning away process. Could just be the folks I know, but that's what they told me.


It's not just the folks you know. Jews don't proselytize. Being not-Jewish is fine with God, as long as you're ethical and humane.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I was joking, of course, but yeah.
> Just as with Christians I guess anyone of most any background who maintains some claim to religion picks and chooses just what to adhere to.
> I can understand that cheeseburger thing, the thought turns my stomach.


I knew you were joking.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Ummm, is the Unitarian minister now a man??? That would make this so much more interesting!!! Just kidding! Chalk that one up to heavy pain meds, making a bit (!) loopy.


These days it's a perfectly reasonable question. Back when she was ordained, many fewer churches were ordaining women, so I had to get her sex in, too.

Where does it hurt, Cindy? We'll take care of you.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Gerslay said:


> Don't forget the latest proposal to cut military spending which will further degrade the standard of living of not only our active military but also our veterans.


Depends on how or where it's cut.

It's "conservatives" like Paul Ryan that propose things like cuts to military retirement.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Australia is the driest continent on the planet. No real mountains. WA is dry, flat and brown, and then there is the Pilbara, red dust and plenty of it. Some of our rivers only run during the wet season. Some have been dry and have not had flowing water for years. Our dams in Perth are well below 50% full. We are drinking desalinated water and there is talk of using recycled sewerage pumped into the aquifers.
> 
> Corrupt cops, druggies, crooks live in every country.


In pictures it looks so green. How long has it been that way? About six years ago, I was on a plane going overseas, with a seatmate who was Australian. She told me then that you were in the middle of a drought that had been going on for three(?) years. She was headed to the middle east to cool off and get wet.

No she wasn't. She was an evangelical Christian going to the Holy Land - maybe to pick out the plot she'll own after the Second Coming.

Yes, corrupt cops, druggies, and crooks live everywhere. At that time, Israeli newspapers were full of stories about high-level politicians on trial for various crimes. I think it was the president (not the prime minister, who's the real head of the government) who had been accused of rape.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Gerslay said:


> Agreed...let's cut waste and fraud across the board, in all budgets. Will they do it? Lots of double-speak, but no action!


We can't do it because in general conservatives believe that any money spent on anything OTHER than the military and corporate welfare is "waste and fraud".

Conservatives believe that investment in humanity and infrastructure is a "waste".


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> How do you like that, AZ lawmakers don't know what their laws are it seems.
> Are they PT, I wonder, like NH legislators?


What's PT? Part-time? They are in NY, and it's a big state with a lot of legislators. The state saves money by letting them maintain a private practice to raise their income.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Gerslay said:


> If you don't profess that Jesus is divine, why would you want to call yourself a Christian?


Because anyone who thinks it's necessary to profess that Jesus is divine in order to be Christian, COMPLETELY misunderstands what Christianity truly is at it's heart. In fact, it misses the whole point of who Jesus really was and what he was trying to teach us.

From the way you speak, you seem to have adopted a mindless cult-like version of Christianity, which in and of itself blinds you to THE Truth.

Anyone who truly understood the heart of Christ would never have to ask a question like "_If you don't profess that Jesus is divine, why would you want to call yourself a Christian_?"


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Gerslay said:


> Agreed...follow the money...its on both sides of the aisle!


True, it's on both sides of the aisle because no one can get elected without it.

But there's only ONE side of the aisle that, GENERALLY, worships money more than they do Christ himself, and that would be those on the Right side of the aisle.

Not that there aren't some on the Left that get money-grubbing and greedy. But when they do, it's AGAINST the party principle. When Conservatives do, it's TOWING the party line.

The Right's "soul" is that part of Ebeneezer Scrooge that never learned his lessons the visiting spirits had to teach.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

So I'm "No name"? At least it's becoming clearer whom you're writing to. Now try to do it in a way that's understandable. If you like, I'll search for the message where you complain that you're being picked on because of your spelling. I'll get to it later today. But I need to know what you will say if it turns out I'm not lying, otherwise it's not worth taking time to search.

But you seem to have me confused with other people. I joined in 2011, so of course I could have seen your message. Maybe some other No name joined in 20014 and you just forgot.

Also by the way, if you lost a big chunk of memory, it was almost certainly due to brain damage. That's where your memory is, in the brain. That's nothing to be ashamed of. People have strokes, which damage the brain, and nobody makes fun of them or thinks they're stupid.


theyarnlady said:


> No name
> 
> Woe is me.
> 
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Remember reference to the Spanish Inquisition?
> 
> Oh, and I was watching a little piece not so long ago about the NYT "burying" reference to the holocaust in the inside pages.
> In that piece they had this little quickie of a priest from MI, I think, screaming about the Jews. NBC was happily covering it, radio at that time, of course.
> Half the freaking world is anti-Semetic, they just hide it better.


Father Conklin I think his name was or some variation of that. PP will know.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> I've attended the UU churches over the years. Basically, the Universalists don't believe in God and are for the most part atheists. The Unitarians believe in God, but not Jesus as divine. The combination of them "UU" is slightly different from congregation to congregation as to which way they lean.
> 
> But that's my point...I think its absurd that they even want to be called Christian.


Some of the UUs may consider themselves secular humanists which is wonderful.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> These days it's a perfectly reasonable question. Back when she was ordained, many fewer churches were ordaining women, so I had to get her sex in, too.
> 
> Where does it hurt, Cindy? We'll take care of you.


Oh thanks Poor Purl, took a fall (tripped over a bag of yarn!) and pulled some muscles in my back and left leg. DH is taking marvelous care of me, but I do appreciate the offer!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ask Cheeks; if the painting is hers and/or the cat hers, she could provide the ownership creed or evidence of proof.
> 
> Cheeks won't because she cannot as the entire avatar incident was another of her lies.
> 
> Enough said.


Really promise me "enough said". This is the most trite thread, next to knitting cloths, that has appeared on Kp and I believe it is 
Day 3 of it. Please let us move on to Paper Dolls. That is such a fun thread.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Lkholcomb said:


> From the Jewish folks I've known, they don't evangelize at all, and it's actually hard to be able to "convert" because of the turning away process. Could just be the folks I know, but that's what they told me.


True. The tradition is to turn away a person 3 times but the more liberal denominations probably do not do that.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I have not heard of Jewbu but it sounds interesting, I must look it up. Buddhist scholars did travel to the middle east very soon after the Buddha died, about 500 years BC, so there would have been an exchange of ideas both ways. Something my ex/late husband would not acknowledge. He agreed with the exchange of ideas from Buddhism to Judaism but not from Judaism to Buddhism. Despite what he thought, he was not always correct. He just had a speech impediment. He could not say the words, "I am sorry, I was wrong, I made a mistake, my thoughts and interpretations were incorrect." He was a Schauppenhower (sorry I cannot spell it) scholar.


All spiritual paths are pretty much the same. Schopenhauer is a favorite of Woody Allen. A bit of a gloomy guy.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey, Patty, glad you had a nice vacation. Welcome back to the combat zone.

Roosevelt Island was once called Welfare Island. It is in the middle of the East River between Manhattan and Long Island City. There was a big hospital on the grounds. My friend's uncle was a doctor there and lived on the grounds in a nice private house. My friend's mother, who was quite ill, was his guest for a summer, a respite from the crowds and noise of her Bronx apartment home.



BrattyPatty said:


> Hey, SQM, where is Roosevelt Island in New York?
> Upstate? Long Island area?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No name
> 
> Woe is me.
> 
> When one lies and gets caught at it one has to say another lie to cover it, and so on and so on.


Just what lies have I told? You don't have to tell me the cover-up, just the original.



> I'm no name and I'm a compassion Junkie. I spoke up for her because she once cried that people were picking on her for the way she wrote and that was unfair because she suffered from seizures that had given her brain damage.
> 
> But she's gotten really nasty lately. I think that cured my addiction.
> 
> I do wonder how one who joined Feb. 20014 could know of these facts unless she was on here before. As I posted that back in one year +. So no name would have to be on here before Feb.20014. So that would mean one change her ID.


I admit that I changed my screen name, but that was because I wanted a knitting-related name and my original one was very dull. It was also long before I ever had anything to do with your group.



> Now I expect that no name will add to that lie.
> 
> No name, she is a manipulator with the best and will not get my sympathy.
> 
> I do not want your sympathy either.


I never asked for sympathy from anyone here, and I'll be happy to treat you exactly the way I treat anyone who is snarky with me.


> I do not have brain damage, I have memory lost.
> 
> I will though when I see someone as I did the other day express a kindness and is completely ignored when posting words about her friend and nuns.


 Is that also me, or the other No name you have me confused with? I don't have anything to say about nuns because I have little experience with them, and I don't recall the incident you're talking about - maybe while I search for your message, you can send me to this one.



> I will speak up for anyone who is kind as I have before. Be they mean to me or not.
> 
> I really have finial learned that I really and I mean
> really don't care what you think about me or the names you give me . I know who I am and will still be who I am till I leave this earth.


 What names did I call you? Me, Poor Purl, not No name? I don't think I've ever called you a name.



> So I hope you can or won't have a nice day. Which ever
> you chose.
> 
> Your Buddy and Pal,
> ...


Thank you so much for your fine Christian feeling.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Hey, Patty, glad you had a nice vacation. Welcome back to the combat zone.
> 
> Roosevelt Island was once called Welfare Island. It is in the middle of the East River between Manhattan and Long Island City. There was a big hospital on the grounds. My friend's uncle was a doctor there and lived on the grounds in a nice private house. My friend's mother, who was quite ill, was his guest for a summer, a respite from the crowds and noise of her Bronx apartment home.


very impressed with your knowledge of Roosevelt Island. The Visitor's Center can use you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I love cats. More individual than people. IMHO


They have such distinct personalities. They also are much softer than people.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> What's PT? Part-time? They are in NY, and it's a big state with a lot of legislators. The state saves money by letting them maintain a private practice to raise their income.


It may have increased some inthe past couple of years, I think NH paid their folks $100. per year and probable reimburses for travel.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Father Conklin I think his name was or some variation of that. PP will know.


Father Coughlin? I didn't actually listen to him on the radio, though I was about 50 at the time and could have. Or maybe 60. It seems the further into my eighties I get, the more confused the past is.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Father Coughlin? I didn't actually listen to him on the radio, though I was about 50 at the time and could have. Or maybe 60. It seems the further into my eighties I get, the more confused the past is.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


PP is just kidding of course. I knew she would have the correct spelling of that specific jerk. PP is always to be relied on.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Oh thanks Poor Purl, took a fall (tripped over a bag of yarn!) and pulled some muscles in my back and left leg. DH is taking marvelous care of me, but I do appreciate the offer!


 Tripping over a bag of yarn is an occupational - really an avocational - hazard. Get well quick.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Father Conklin I think his name was or some variation of that. PP will know.


Sounds reasonable.

http://www.ushmm.org/wlc/en/article.php?ModuleId=10005516
Or this pissah.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Tripping over a bag of yarn is an occupational - really an avocational - hazard. Get well quick.


While I am sorry she is hurt, I thought what a nice way to get damaged. I even like the idea of

"Death by Yarn".


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> PP is just kidding of course. I knew she would have the correct spelling of that specific jerk. PP is always to be relied on.


Kidding about having been 50 during WWII? Why would I lie about that? Oh, wait, that would make me well into my hundreds, but I'm supposed to be in my eighties.

Between that idiocy and Yarnlady accusing me of all kinds of things I haven't done, my head is spinning.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Sounds reasonable.
> 
> http://www.ushmm.org/wlc/en/article.php?ModuleId=10005516
> Or this pissah.


Another example of fine Christian charity? I may have to leave.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Gerslay said:


> I've attended the UU churches over the years. Basically, the Universalists don't believe in God and are for the most part atheists. .


That's absolutely an ignorant bigoted lie.

But then that's in keeping with the hateful, bigoted side of "Christiandom" in America.

If someone doesn't believe in God in the same way YOU do, then, by default, they're "Godless".

Jesus would have to be ashamed that someone like you calls herself a Christian. Jesus does not espouse hate and ignorance, and that's just about ALL you spew.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> There is no logic or reason to wish to be called a Christian if one doesn't believe in and/or follow Christ. (your point about UUs)
> 
> Christians understand that, your posts show you don't.


Actually there is plenty of logic and reason for it. People with at least two brain cells to rub together would understand that...

... which explains your confusion.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Lkholcomb said:


> Provide me with a link to who is the actual owner of the link. Images posted on the Internet (which are incredibly easy to save to your personal computer) only prove that there are images of a cat on the Internet, not the ownership of the cat.
> 
> Personally I have a better use for my time than trying to create a cat "scandal", thank you very much.


It's not so much a scandal as it is KPG thinking she's clever because she knows how to Google an image.

She's just too stupid to understand that nothing about what she thinks she's "found" proves or disproves who owns that cat.

She THINKS she's used some sort of deductive or inductive reasoning to come up with her conclusion. She's too stupid to know how faulty her reasoning is. It's based on pure formal and informal fallacies. In otherwords, she doesn't know HOW to think.

She can see 2 and 2... but she thinks they add up to 5.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Buy yourself a sense of humor. You said you speak sarcasm as a second language; obviously you don't.


No, you were just caught in another one of your stupidities and now you're crying "just kidding". Pathetic.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Gerslay said:


> People who believe in the divinity of Christ but do not always comport themselves in His image, are known as 'sinners'.
> 
> Always striving, always failing...always forgiven!


No, that's just one "church's" vision of what Christianity consists of. A particularly ignorant, close-minded, simpletons understanding of who and what is Christian.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ask Cheeks; if the painting is hers and/or the cat hers, she could provide the ownership creed or evidence of proof.
> 
> Cheeks won't because she cannot as the entire avatar incident was another of her lies.
> 
> Enough said.


Oh, so you can't come up with what you claimed you had??

Yup, enough said indeed.

Caught in another one of your lies.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> I'm usually always at the house, but one day I went out for the day. The "baby" cat had grown very attached to me (he was about a year at that point and we got him at 6 or 8 weeks). I could not go to the bathroom without him knocking on the door, all the while mewing pitifully as if I regularly went to the bathroom and never came out. Not the soft knocking but the BANGING with his paw. When that failed he literally would body slamm the door. He threw his body into the door to try to open it. Finally, after me yelling out to him to stop and that I was going to return, he would exhaust himself and then lay right in front of the door waiting for me. It was annoying in the "just let me have peace in the bathroom" way, but kinda sweet he loved me so much


Our cats do the same thing. I just let them come in. What is hard is when we have company. Most of our friends know our darlings well and put up with them otherwise they are put into a bedroom until they break out of there. They are persistent and very lucky we love them and their antics.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> And how does KPG know that the OTHER person isn't lying about it being HER cat?


No other person claimed that cat, only you d/b/a Cheeky did.

Here we go, the avatar event was supposed to be over and done.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey, I thought I was the only one with a cat who needs to escort me to the bathroom. Some of it is my fault; I trained her to drink out of the sink faucet but she will come in with me whether or not she is thirsty. Even I would not go in with me if I did not have to.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> I never claimed it was my cat, and to my knowledge neither has Jody.
> 
> And to my knowledge there's only one other place that claimed that it was their cat. The other links you listed was just using the image. They didn't claim it was their cat.
> 
> ...


 :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D      Who is Jody if not you? 
         

First you say only you claimed that cat, and now you say another did? HAHAHA. You cannot even keep your own lies straight.

NO ONE except you d/b/a Cheeky claimed the cat as the owner.

You need a less in articulate lying and logic.

HAHAHAHA


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No other person claimed that cat, only you d/b/a Cheeky did.


No, you did.

You provided the link (_and other links to the same picture_) as evidence that Cheeky was lying. But it proves no such thing. Only that someone else was using that picture and claimed it was of their cat.

Again, why are you afraid to ask the Admin to confirm your suspicion that Cheeky and I are the same?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> And how does KPG know that the OTHER person isn't lying about it being HER cat?


Good question VocalLisa. She doesn't. Now how can I be talking to you when according to the "cat" expert you and I are the same person? My aren't we clever and you can't even see our lips moving. We are amazing VocalLisa let's take a bow. I wonder who is the stupid one now? I know it's not you or me. :-D


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D      Who is Jody if not you?


Because Jody is Jody, and I'm VocalLisa.



knitpresentgifts said:


> First you say only you claimed that cat, and now you say another did? HAHAHA. You cannot even keep your own lies straight.


I never claimed the cat, only Cheeky appears to have if I take you at your word.



knitpresentgifts said:


> NO ONE except you d/b/a Cheeky claimed the cat as the owner.


No,, you provided a link of an 8 year old girl claiming it was her cat.



knitpresentgifts said:


> You need a less in articulate lying and logic.
> 
> HAHAHAHA


I need a "less in"???

Boy, you really take the adage "it's 5 o'clock somewhere" to heart How many shots have you sucked down now to have enabled you to slurr out THAT last sentence?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> I'll do better than that and quote Cheek's, well, YOUR exact words:
> 
> OK, thanks, (Although I would've preferred a link since you have a tendency to lie, but for the moment I'll take your word for it)
> 
> ...


Hello? Anyone home? If I provided a "link" to your words, you would be directed to page one of this thread. No one can "link" you to your posted words.

Here you go again. You first said no one claimed that cat, and here you are asking about the child who claimed the cat. You need a nap.

The 8 year old never CLAIMED any cat. She simply mentioned she got a pet cat years earlier. Wow, you are spinning big time, Jody.

Oh, ya, one more thing, Jody? Don't bother teaching me what little you know about computer science and IT. FYI: Admin can see that when you post as Cheeky, and as Vocal, two unique IP addresses.

That does NOT mean, Admin knows which person owns those IP addresses. Kinda of just like the ownership of the cat, remember that flub up of yours? Admin doesn't care who is behind an IP address or if one person posting has multiple IP addresses.

Boy, are you in deep trying to claw your way out.

Ain't working on me baby, try again on someone who cares and has a lower IQ and less knowledge than I do.

Thank you for your consideration Jody, Cheeky Blighter and Vocal Lisa.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Good question VocalLisa. She doesn't. Now how can I be talking to you when according to the "cat" expert you and I are the same person? My aren't we clever and you can't even see our lips moving. We are amazing VocalLisa let's take a bow. I wonder who is the stupid one now? I know it's not you or me. :-D


What I don't understand is how someone can be so stupid about how these boards work.

Doesn't she understand that Admin would've deleted one of our accounts by now if we were the same person?

Or is Admin in on the conspiracy too?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> Father Conklin I think his name was or some variation of that. PP will know.


It was Father Coughlin. He had a radio program and railed against Jews. He was a a deep seated anti-Semite.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> People "borrow" images all the time. And you've only showed one other place that claimed it was a picture of THEIR cat, which might've been Cheeky's daughter/grandaughter for all you know.
> 
> I must have missed the link to the "original artwork" though. Would you please post it again? Thank you.


Wrong again, Jody. Spin, baby, spin.

No one, except YOU, claimed the cat as THEIR cat.

Get that through your head and we'll talk.

No one posted the link to the "original artwork" either. Gerslay and I asked *you* to acknowledge and give the artist credit; you didn't, just stole his painting for your avatar and claimed it your cat.

You did not post a link either because YOU don't know where to find it nor who painted the original. I guess you never bothered to look it up.

      Spin . spin. and *spin*.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> I'll do better than that and quote Cheek's, well, YOUR exact words:
> 
> OK, thanks, (Although I would've preferred a link since you have a tendency to lie, but for the moment I'll take your word for it)
> 
> ...


I think she out foxed herself and backed herself right into a corner. She does seem to spend a lot of time in them. She is smarter than Admin too. Just ask her and she will tell you. She is like the great and powerful OZ. Just don't look behind the curtain or you will be in for a big disappointment.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

JUST STOP WITH THE CAT ALREADY.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> It doesn't make sense that you think because the picture is used elsewhere, even in hundreds of places, that it can't still be Cheeky's cat.
> 
> What I DO know however, is that you're "guesses" are way off, as you seem to think that Cheeky and I are the same person. And you are just so plain ignorantly wrong on so many things.


Not wrong on this - you confirmed that you are Jody and Cheeky multiple times.

Don't you remember?

I do! :XD: :XD: :XD:

This is getting so boring.

What shall I call you, Jody, Cheeks, Vocal J. Blighter, or Liar or all of the above mentioned?


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

This all just gets dumber by the minute!!!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

yes KPG it is a huge bore, a horrible bore, a total bore, a complete bore, a boring bore.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hello? Anyone home? If I provided a "link" to your words, you would be directed to page one of this thread. No one can "link" you to your posted words.


Of course you can. Are you really that stupid?

If you asked me to prove that you ever posted the words "Good hiding place!"... I'd give you a direct link to one of your posts. You IDIOT. Not just a "page" in this thread but it goes right directly TO YOUR SPECIFIC POST. back in May.

That's the equivalent to linking directly to someone's posted words.

And here's another link going to another post DIRECTLY in the same page/thread, but by another poster, (knittingdragon).

Geezus, I knew you were stupid, but I didn't think you were _THAT_ stupid.

No wonder you don't understand how the IP's work.



 knitpresentgifts said:


> Here you go again. You first said no one claimed that cat, and here you are asking about the child who claimed the cat.


I asked for the link that YOU seem to thinks proves it's not Cheeky's... and you can't come up with one.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, ya, one more thing, Jody? Don't bother teaching me what little you know about computer science and IT. FYI: Admin can see that when you post as Cheeky, and as Vocal, two unique IP addresses.


You didn't even know that you can link to a specific post.



knitpresentgifts said:


> That does NOT mean, Admin knows which person owns those IP addresses.


Admin can know where we live by the IP. Right down to the town/city and which internet service provider we're using.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Ain't working on me baby, try again on someone who cares and has a lower IQ and less knowledge than I do to snow.


But, you didn't even know how to link on a specific post on this board.

How can I have an IP address with a specific internet provider from a specific town and Cheeky have one from another town/internet provider?

Are you saying that Cheeky and I are such geniuses we are somehow able to change our IP addresses on a whim?

If so, thank you for the compliment.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> No name
> 
> Woe is me.
> 
> ...


Hi Schiziod! Good to hear from you again. Welcome to the Circus of Fools. The performance is currently in the Spin Cycle.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> LOL, the super rich put Xmas lights all over their cars and drive them in parades on Marco Island and go out to eat for $6.
> 
> Would have done better to stay at a Courtyard, cookies and coffee free at 4 PM.


Well, the $6.00 dinner is why they have the extra money for the vets they drive.

Yesterday, we were on the waters edge on Marco Island, when we had driven up at the same time as another lady & when she was ready to leave, she asked my husband if he remembered what color Mercedes she got out of & he said you parked next to our red Chevrolet Impala she said thanks. She couldn't remember which color she had driven that day as said she owned 3 of different colors.

It must be difficult to be that rich!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> yes KPG it is a huge bore, a horrible bore, a total bore, a complete bore, a boring bore.


Not to mention a boar.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not wrong on this - you confirmed that you are Jody and Cheeky multiple times.
> 
> Don't you remember?
> 
> I do! :XD: :XD: :XD:


Never happened.

Link to it if it did.

You won't be able to MOSTLY because it doesn't exists.

But even if it did, you've proven you're too stupid to know how to link directly to it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Cheeky never said that she was me... and if she did, she was likely just playin' with ya.
> 
> I am not Cheeky, I am not Jody. My Name is (Vocal)Lisa. It's that simple.
> 
> ...


Hey, remember that song, _I'm not Lisa_?

Here's the first verse: (with appropriate changes shown in bold)

I'm not Lisa, my name is *Jody*
*Cheeky* left you years ago
My eyes are not blue 
But mine won't leave you
'Til the sunlight has touched your face.

You can even get the song as a ring tone for your phone! :-D


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

II am going out for awhile. I pray that this thread will move on to a more intelligent topic by the time I return. Please consult any online news source for some ideas. But no more Cheeky/Lisa, cat avatar PLEASE.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> It doesn't make sense that you think because the picture is used elsewhere, even in hundreds of places, that it can't still be Cheeky's cat.
> 
> What I DO know however, is that you're "guesses" are way off, as you seem to think that Cheeky and I are the same person. And you are just so plain ignorantly wrong on so many things.


She is, what shall we say, obsessed. Once she fixates on something she is like a snapping turtle who locks it's jaws on to an object and won't let go. Snappers are prehistoric creatures who haven't evolved much over thousands of years. So it goes with KGB, she hasn't evolved either she operates with her baser instincts. Even bats have evolved further with their rudimentary radar systems than poor KGB. She also has a martyr complex that is one of her survival instincts. When we put her in her place she creeps back to her lair on D&P and sobs about the abuse she has endured at the hands of the evil liberals. She does love the drama but is no Barrymore.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wrong again, Jody. Spin, baby, spin.
> 
> No one, except YOU, claimed the cat as THEIR cat.
> 
> ...


I've never used a cat as my avatar. As far as I know, only Cheeky has. Maybe that Jody person has some where, I have no idea.



knitpresentgifts said:


> You did not post a link either because YOU don't know where to find it nor who painted the original. I guess you never bothered to look it up.


Why would I post a link to something only YOU claim exists?

If it exists, link to it. If you don't, I'll presume it's just another one of your lies.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> But, you didn't even know how to link on a specific post on this board.
> 
> How can I have an IP address with a specific internet provider from a specific town and Cheeky have one from another town/internet provider?
> 
> ...


Hello, my SIL is an IT Manager where he works so don't try to fool him as it is very easy to hide what you are doing with more than one name from the Admin on KP.

You are lying again sweetheart! Your ignorance is showing again!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> It's not so much a scandal as it is KPG thinking she's clever because she knows how to Google an image.
> 
> She's just too stupid to understand that nothing about what she thinks she's "found" proves or disproves who owns that cat.
> 
> ...


Were you around when she demonstrated how to prove a negative? It was very funny.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Because anyone who thinks it's necessary to profess that Jesus is divine in order to be Christian, COMPLETELY misunderstands what Christianity truly is at it's heart. In fact, it misses the whole point of who Jesus really was and what he was trying to teach us.
> 
> From the way you speak, you seem to have adopted a mindless cult-like version of Christianity, which in and of itself blinds you to THE Truth.
> 
> Anyone who truly understood the heart of Christ would never have to ask a question like "_If you don't profess that Jesus is divine, why would you want to call yourself a Christian_?"


You know Jack about Christianity, so you should clamp it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> So I'm "No name"? At least it's becoming clearer whom you're writing to. Now try to do it in a way that's understandable. If you like, I'll search for the message where you complain that you're being picked on because of your spelling. I'll get to it later today. But I need to know what you will say if it turns out I'm not lying, otherwise it's not worth taking time to search.
> 
> But you seem to have me confused with other people. I joined in 2011, so of course I could have seen your message. Maybe some other No name joined in 20014 and you just forgot.
> 
> Also by the way, if you lost a big chunk of memory, it was almost certainly due to brain damage. That's where your memory is, in the brain. That's nothing to be ashamed of. People have strokes, which damage the brain, and *nobody makes fun of them or thinks they're stupid.*


Except you, and your Liberal friends, of course.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> JUST STOP WITH THE CAT ALREADY.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> This all just gets dumber by the minute!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Actually there is plenty of logic and reason for it. People with at least two brain cells to rub together would understand that...
> 
> ... which explains your confusion.


Why did you cut off the reasoning and logic of what I wrote, Jody?

Can't take the heat or the Truth?

Spin, baby, spin. Lie, baby, lie. Claim a cat, baby, claim a cat. Then spin, baby, spin.

 :XD:  Do you think about Linda Blair a lot?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> yes KPG it is a huge bore, a horrible bore, a total bore, a complete bore, a boring bore.


You can say that again, but it would be boring.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> It's not so much a scandal as it is KPG thinking she's clever because she knows how to Google an image.
> 
> She's just too stupid to understand that nothing about what she thinks she's "found" proves or disproves who owns that cat.
> 
> ...


Jody, Jody, Jody. Should I send you the list of top twelve confirmations and statements *you* made to prove to us all you are Jody, d/b/a Cheeky Blighter and Vocal Lisa that used to be ConanO'k (your cat's name) and LilyK (your other cat's name).

You are just too much fun!

Nah, I'd rather watch you *spin*!

It is so much nicer than your usual disposition of insulting everyone and everything and calling everyone a Racist.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, the $6.00 dinner is why they have the extra money for the vets they drive.
> 
> Yesterday, we were on the waters edge on Marco Island, when we had driven up at the same time as another lady & when she was ready to leave, she asked my husband if he remembered what color Mercedes she got out of & he said you parked next to our red Chevrolet Impala she said thanks. She couldn't remember which color she had driven that day as said she owned 3 of different colors.
> 
> It must be difficult to be that rich!


I know I feel sorry for those people - not. What a funny incident.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Not to mention a boar.


or boor.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> No, you were just caught in another one of your stupidities and now you're crying "just kidding". Pathetic.


uh, uh. I do humor and sarcasm well. I'm not kidding.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> No, that's just one "church's" vision of what Christianity consists of. A particularly ignorant, close-minded, simpletons understanding of who and what is Christian.


Gerslay, I think Jody is very angry and fell over and must have knocked herself unconscious from too much spinning. She isn't on-line and is quiet; not a good thing in her book.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> She is, what shall we say, obsessed. Once she fixates on something she is like a snapping turtle who locks it's jaws on to an object and won't let go. Snappers are prehistoric creatures who haven't evolved much over thousands of years. So it goes with KGB, she hasn't evolved either she operates with her baser instincts. Even bats have evolved further with their rudimentary radar systems than poor KGB. She also has a martyr complex that is one of her survival instincts. When we put her in her place she creeps back to her lair on D&P and sobs about the abuse she has endured at the hands of the evil liberals. She does love the drama but is no Barrymore.


She's not even a Pia Zadora.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Oh, so you can't come up with what you claimed you had??
> 
> Yup, enough said indeed.
> 
> Caught in another one of your lies.


Of course *I* can, it is *you* who caught yourself in your multiple of lies.

My words are as pure and truthful as the driven snow.

 Besides, I don't like cats.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> No, you did.
> 
> You provided the link (_and other links to the same picture_) as evidence that Cheeky was lying. But it proves no such thing. Only that someone else was using that picture and claimed it was of their cat.
> 
> Again, why are you afraid to ask the Admin to confirm your suspicion that Cheeky and I are the same?


You are really losing it. I never claimed a cat, I don't like cats. No one claimed anything but you.

Please try harder to remember your lies.

I don't need nor would Admin confirm that you use multiple IP addresses.

Do you have a fetish about IP's or something?

Besides, I have plenty of confirmation of what I know.

Would you like to see my new avatar again? It's pretty special, I think.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Good question VocalLisa. She doesn't. Now how can I be talking to you when according to the "cat" expert you and I are the same person? My aren't we clever and you can't even see our lips moving. We are amazing VocalLisa let's take a bow. I wonder who is the stupid one now? I know it's not you or me. :-D


Well, look at that! You and Vocal are on-line using your two separate IP addresses at the same time.

You are so talented. Can Conan do that trick yet?

Polly want a cracker? Oh, dear, that would require three IP addresses.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> One fact has been proven.
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Over and over again , she is like a broken record Damemary.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Because Jody is Jody, and I'm VocalLisa.


I thought you said you don't know any Jody?



VocalLisa said:


> No,, you provided a link of an 8 year old girl claiming it was her cat.


Nooo, you can't read. The girl never claimed the cat was hers.

You did though (as Cheeks)! :-D

Oooh, baby. I think you've taken one too many curtain calls, or falls.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are really losing it. I never claimed a cat, I don't like cats. No one claimed anything but you.
> 
> Please try harder to remember your lies.
> 
> ...


Why don't you just provide the proof or confirmation here so everyone can see it and then maybe we can move on. I don't know either of these people but it is getting awfully boring without some kind of proof of your allegations. Provide it or drop it and let's move on.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Cheeky never said that she was me... and if she did, she was likely just playin' with ya.
> 
> I am not Cheeky, I am not Jody. My Name is (Vocal)Lisa. It's that simple.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> What I don't understand is how someone can be so stupid about how these boards work.
> 
> Doesn't she understand that Admin would've deleted one of our accounts by now if we were the same person?
> 
> Or is Admin in on the conspiracy too?


Jody, Jody, Jody, there is no conspiracy. Slow down your head and think.

You really should take some IT lessons and classes.

Admin is *happy* to have as many IP addresses being used on his website as possible.

Why, then, would Admin deleted any unique IP address? He earns by how many eyeballs and posters are using his site and seeing and following sponsors.

You really don't know anything about IT or business.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Over and over again , she is like a broken record Damemary.


Not broken, cracked.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Over and over again , she is like a broken record Damemary.


So true--but at least she seems to have bored most of her flunkies right out of the thread. Anyone want to wager on how much more of the Great I Am's prattle Yarnie and Janeaway can endure?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> yes KPG it is a huge bore, a horrible bore, a total bore, a complete bore, a boring bore.


But Jody cannot stop responding to me about it.

You really don't want me to ignore her, do you?

Don't you agree, _all_ her voices and IPs are just as important as yours?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Are you saying that Cheeky and I are such geniuses we are somehow able to change our IP addresses on a whim?


I never even implied that you change your IP addresses now did I?

You're so smart, if I did say that, I KNOW you'd link me right directly to my very words.

Bless your heart.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, the $6.00 dinner is why they have the extra money for the vets they drive.
> 
> Yesterday, we were on the waters edge on Marco Island, when we had driven up at the same time as another lady & when she was ready to leave, she asked my husband if he remembered what color Mercedes she got out of & he said you parked next to our red Chevrolet Impala she said thanks. She couldn't remember which color she had driven that day as said she owned 3 of different colors.
> 
> It must be difficult to be that rich!


What a funny story, Jane. I guess you can be too rich!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> But Jody cannot stop responding to me about it.
> 
> You really don't want me to ignore her, do you?
> 
> Don't you agree, _all_ her voices and IPs are just as important as yours?


A word to the not-so-wise, KPG: quit while you believe you're ahead. As always you're overplaying a very modest hand.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Why would I post a link to something only YOU claim exists?
> 
> If it exists, link to it. If you don't, I'll presume it's just another one of your lies.


I'm not doing your work for you. Link it yourself.

Spin while you are at it though.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Hello, my SIL is an IT Manager where he works so don't try to fool him as it is very easy to hide what you are doing with more than one name from the Admin on KP.
> 
> You are lying again sweetheart! Your ignorance is showing again!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

She thinks she is the only one with a brain.

Actually, she is a very weak contender in the IT world.

That's OK, we all can't be geniuses in everything.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm not doing your work for you. Link it yourself.
> 
> Spin while you are at it though.


So one could conclude that the AOW are also lazy

LAOW


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> Why don't you just provide the proof or confirmation here so everyone can see it and then maybe we can move on. I don't know either of these people but it is getting awfully boring without some kind of proof of your allegations. Provide it or drop it and let's move on.


I've provided the proof long ago to those with whom I communicate privately. Unfortunately, you are not on that list.

Ask Vocal J. Blighter, she can confirm everything.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've provided the proof long ago to those with whom I communicate privately. Unfortunately, you are not on that list.
> 
> Ask Vocal J. Blighter, she can confirm everything.


Actually I consider myself fortunate that I am not on that list. Thanks for the empty response. Have a nice evening.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> So one could conclude that the AOW are also lazy
> 
> LAOW


Hi LTL; Finally, I've answered all Jody's ?s and can now enjoy the rest of my evening.

You were so funny today during the phone call.

I'm still laughing  glad you like the remodel too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> Actually I consider myself fortunate that I am not on that list. Thanks for the empty response. Have a nice evening.


Oh, good, that makes two of us.

Ditto!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> II am going out for awhile. I pray that this thread will move on to a more intelligent topic by the time I return. Please consult any online news source for some ideas. But no more Cheeky/Lisa, cat avatar PLEASE.


Aren't you just skimming past yet?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Well, I am quite disappointed to have returned, read four or five pages of BS and have no reward at the end.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> Hello, my SIL is an IT Manager where he works so don't try to fool him as it is very easy to hide what you are doing with more than one name from the Admin on KP.
> 
> You are lying again sweetheart! Your ignorance is showing again!


Well, you're gonna have to decide which is which. I'm too ignorant to know these things, or I'm clever enough to hide what "I'm doing".

Which is it?

And you just contradicted yourself, either I "can't fool" people like your male "SIL", or I can.

Which is it? Your IT SIL COULD figure out who we are, or your SIL IT couldn't.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> Well, I am quite disappointed to have returned, read four or five pages of BS and have no reward at the end.


Seems to me the BS is the only thing that ensures the longevity of this or any thread that you and your cronies are involved in. Take 'got gas' for example.

Someone was banging on about others not appreciating the nuances of what was being said at one point. One that I can identify is that you're all into this because you want the BS, you thrive on the BS and you need the BS.

I bet you London to a brick that the ratio of BS posts to interesting discussion posts would be 10 -1.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You know Jack about Christianity, so you should clamp it.


I know that I'm a better much more knowledgeable Christian than you and Guernsey are.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Except you, and your Liberal friends, of course.


Now you're a Liberal again? Because you and Guernsey are the only one's capable of such cruelty as to make fun of stroke victims.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why did you cut off the reasoning and logic of what I wrote, Jody?


There was no reasoning or logic in what your wrote.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Jody, Jody, Jody. Should I send you the list of top twelve confirmations and statements *you* made to prove to us all you are Jody, d/b/a Cheeky Blighter and Vocal Lisa that used to be ConanO'k (your cat's name) and LilyK (your other cat's name).


I'd like you to post the links TO them. Your "interpretation" and "memory" of what was said or even your ability to correctly "cut and paste" is not sufficient as you're habitually stupid and/or a liar.

Just post the LINKS publicly so that we can all read the CONTEXT of what was said within the discussion that was going in the thread. Or if you wish to send them to me privately, do so understanding that I'll post them publicly for you.

I know I never made any statements that I was Jody Or Cheeky.

As I said, I haven't had a cat in over 25 years.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It is so much nicer than your usual disposition of insulting everyone and everything and calling everyone a Racist.


I don't insult everyone, just the morons and I don't call EVERYONE a racist, I just call racists racists.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> uh, uh. I do humor and sarcasm well. I'm not kidding.


No, you don't have the intellectual wit to pull off humor or sarcasm.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> No, you don't have the intellectual wit to pull off humor or sarcasm.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Can't argue with that!!!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Of course *I* can, it is *you* who caught yourself in your multiple of lies.


Like I said

You can't come up with what you claimed.

Or you would have done so.

You can't "catch" me in a lie if you can't even point to the lie.



> My words are as pure and truthful as the driven snow.


They obviously drifted.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Besides, I don't like cats.


Of course you don't. People without souls, compassion and decency often don't like animals. That's why one of the first indications of a psychopath is that they start out killing and maiming cats. I have no doubt you have many the tortured and disfigured cat parts collected in mason jars around your house.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are really losing it. I never claimed a cat, I don't like cats.


I didn't claim that you claimed you owned a cat.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't need nor would Admin confirm that you use multiple IP addresses.
> 
> Do you have a fetish about IP's or something?


No, fetish. But thank you for giving me credit for having the sort of expertise that you attribute to me.

Given that you can't even manage to link to a post, it's nice that you're admitting that my IQ is much higher than yours.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Besides, I have plenty of confirmation of what I know.


Oh, yeah? Where? Link to it.

You can't, because it doesn't exist.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Would you like to see my new avatar again? It's pretty special, I think.


You mean the avatar of someone else's head? Eh. Nothing special at all other than the side view showed that person had a REALLY FAT FACE.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, look at that! You and Vocal are on-line using your two separate IP addresses at the same time.
> 
> You are so talented. Can Conan do that trick yet?
> 
> Polly want a cracker? Oh, dear, that would require three IP addresses.


Oh yeah? How do you know that... or are you just making one of your usually ASSumptions?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> No, you don't have the intellectual wit to pull off humor or sarcasm.


Case in point. Vocal Lisa, you denigrate certain individuals quite frequently as is the current case. Now, one may think that your disdain for this person would lead you to ignore them completely however, you've gone on and on and on.

This may lead one to think that perhaps there is truth to what that particular individual is claiming. All the more because you're rampantly defending the Cheeky Blighter to whom the original claim was made yet the Cheeky Blighter has said little by comparison. Think about it.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

English lesson: LIBERTY -> liberal. Enjoy!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Last night I posted about fires on the Roe Highway. Here is an extract from today's news. 

Police arrest 25-year-old man after he lit several fires in Midvale
Posted 2 hours 58 minutes ago

Generic pic of a WA Fire truck
PHOTO: Several fires have been lit in the Midvale area in recent weeks. (ABC)
MAP: Midvale 6056
Police have charged a 25-year-old man with setting fire to bush in the eastern Perth suburb of Midvale.

It is alleged he started several fires in bush bordering Roe Highway and Morrison Road last night.

Police are also questioning the man about a fire at a derelict fast food store on Morrison Road.

Officers said several fires have been lit in the area in recent weeks.

He is due to appear in the Midland Magistrate's Court today.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You know Jack about Christianity, so you should clamp it.


I did not know Jack was a Christian.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Of course *I* can, it is *you* who caught yourself in your multiple of lies.
> 
> My words are as pure and truthful as the driven snow.
> 
> Besides, I don't like cats.


KGB - you should see the 8 week old driven snow in NYC. Maybe your comparison is apt.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> But Jody cannot stop responding to me about it.
> 
> You really don't want me to ignore her, do you?
> 
> Don't you agree, _all_ her voices and IPs are just as important as yours?


NO. PLEASE MOVE ON TO SOMETHING INTERESTING. PLEASE.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Last night I posted about fires on the Roe Highway. Here is an extract from today's news.
> 
> Police arrest 25-year-old man after he lit several fires in Midvale
> Posted 2 hours 58 minutes ago
> ...


This isn't even those feral kids you mentioned. This is a feral adult. I hope he's only mentally ill and not doing it for some reason (like money, I guess - I can't think of a reason for setting fires in random places in midsummer).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> KGB - you should see the 8 week old driven snow in NYC. Maybe your comparison is apt.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> So one could conclude that the AOW are also lazy
> 
> LAOW


Land O' Lakes is back. I was hoping to bump into you on the Hitler Doll thread. There were so many anti-Hitler posts that the opposition desperately needed you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Land O' Lakes is back. I was hoping to bump into you on the Hitler Doll thread. There were so many anti-Hitler posts that the opposition desperately needed you.


You must have had a refreshing break - you're in fine fettle.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You must have had a refreshing break - you're in fine fettle.


yeah it was a very pleasant meeting. One that filled me with hope. Now I am back on this thread and I must place myself into the depths of despair to deal with KGB, Land O lakes and the wombat. But I am happy they are paying us a visit so I can sharpen my knives on them.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I did not know Jack was a Christian.


Nice try


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

EveMCooke said:
 

> Last night I posted about fires on the Roe Highway. Here is an extract from today's news.
> 
> Police arrest 25-year-old man after he lit several fires in Midvale
> Posted 2 hours 58 minutes ago
> ...


You would have to be one sick individual to do that as dry as it has been. 
And my view of Australia is derived from the prose in The Thorn Birds.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Sounds reasonable.
> 
> http://www.ushmm.org/wlc/en/article.php?ModuleId=10005516
> Or this pissah.


Thanks for the link. I had heard of him but did not know what a creep he was.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hey, I thought I was the only one with a cat who needs to escort me to the bathroom. Some of it is my fault; I trained her to drink out of the sink faucet but she will come in with me whether or not she is thirsty. Even I would not go in with me if I did not have to.


Mine jump on the vanity and drink out of the faucet too. They will drink out of water dishes but much prefer tap over dish. :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Were you around when she demonstrated how to prove a negative? It was very funny.


I am happy to announce that VocalLisa and I, Cheeky Blighter and Jody whoever she is have all gone our own way and KGB has admitted to me by PM that she made up all this nonsense and will never bring it up again and she is sorry for her and gersley wasting so much space on this thread. On behalf of all of us I accept your apology, KGB. It was very big of you and I know it was difficult for you to admit you were wrong. Vlad said he is waiting for you to come home. :thumbup:


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Case in point. Vocal Lisa, you denigrate certain individuals quite frequently as is the current case. Now, one may think that your disdain for this person would lead you to ignore them completely however, you've gone on and on and on.


Why would disdain for someone lead one to ignore them? It might do that, or it might lead someone to put the disdained in their place. No reason to presume one reaction over the other.

Actually quite the opposite is true. I pretty much ignored them and posted in another thread for a while while THEY kept talking about me in this thread. In fact, I missed most of it and it took me days to even catch up on all they had to say about me.



Wombatnomore said:


> This may lead one to think that perhaps there is truth to what that particular individual is claiming.


Actually, even if that were true, there is no logical connection at all.



Wombatnomore said:


> All the more because you're rampantly defending the Cheeky Blighter to whom the original claim was made yet the Cheeky Blighter has said little by comparison. Think about it.


Ok... I thought about it. And your suggesting is laughably STOOOPID.

So what you're seemingly suggesting I "think about" is that if I'm defending Cheeky, I might want to consider that I really AM her and I just don't know it?

Yeah, that's REALLY logical.
















If I didn't "defend" her you all would be claiming "thou dost protest too much".

Actually I don't really mind if you all conflate me with Cheeky other than I'm a stickler for the truth. She seems like quite smart and thoughtful gal.

In the meantime, she and I are getting quite the laugh over it.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> NO. PLEASE MOVE ON TO SOMETHING INTERESTING. PLEASE.


SQM, I like ya kid. In the end, I agree, I'm sick of going around the merry go round about the cat myself and will let KPG wanker on about it all she wants .

However, with all due respect, you're free bring up whatever points of conversation you wish, and if others agree that what you have to say is interesting, I'm sure it will grow of it's own accord.

It's easy enough to scan past those posts/posters you don't find interesting. Certainly easier than trying to control what other people should be discussing.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> SQM, I like ya kid.
> 
> However, with all due respect, you're free bring up whatever points of conversation you wish, and if others agree that what you have to say is interesting, I'm sure it will grow of it's own accord.
> 
> It's easy enough to scan past those posts/posters you don't find interesting. Certainly easier than trying to control what other people should be discussing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I am happy to announce that VocalLisa and I, Cheeky Blighter and Jody whoever she is have all gone our own way and KGB has admitted to me by PM that she made up all this nonsense and will never bring it up again and she is sorry for her and gersley wasting so much space on this thread. On behalf of all of us I accept your apology, KGB. It was very big of you and I know it was difficult for you to admit you were wrong. Vlad said he is waiting for you to come home. :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I am happy to announce that VocalLisa and I, Cheeky Blighter and Jody whoever she is have all gone our own way and KGB has admitted to me by PM that she made up all this nonsense and will never bring it up again and she is sorry for her and gersley wasting so much space on this thread. On behalf of all of us I accept your apology, KGB. It was very big of you and I know it was difficult for you to admit you were wrong. Vlad said he is waiting for you to come home. :thumbup:


Oh Happy Day. Oh Happy Day. KGB can PM me too. I would like to make friends. Oh Happy Day.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm not doing your work for you. Link it yourself.
> 
> .


My claim is that there is nothing to link to. Why would I try and link to something I say doesn't exist? That doesn't even make any sense.

If there is, then you should be able to prove otherwise.

Until you do, I will take your failure to do so a concession on your part and move on.

As to your apologies via PM (even though you spelled it "appology"). I don't know if you're freaking out and trying to cover your behind because you're aware that Admin is thinking of banning you or one of your alter personalities did it behind your back or what....

But, I will accept your apology for now.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> Oh Happy Day. Oh Happy Day. KGB can PM me too. I would like to make friends. Oh Happy Day.


Yes, I give her credit for at least making the effort. She said she just got carried away and I suppose we can forgive her that.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

She made a wonderful gesture and she should be rewarded and recognized as such. Good lady!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll: :roll: :roll:


You are right. I did not mean to sound controlling and I do skip over the posts I find dull but I was just trying to encourage our posters to drop a tired subject so I can actually read rather than skip. I have offered other topics but I guess I think dull.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Oh Happy Day. Oh Happy Day. KGB can PM me too. I would like to make friends. Oh Happy Day.


Free at last! I think I will swing through the branches with you SQM. I feel so free. Weeee! This is great!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Oh Happy Day. Oh Happy Day. KGB can PM me too. I would like to make friends. Oh Happy Day.


Free at last! I think I will swing through the branches with you SQM. I feel so free. Weeee! This is great! I got so carried away I posted twice. Oops, I must remember to hang on tight! I'm well padded so if I fall it won't hurt too much unless I land on something pointy. :lol:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> You are right. I did not mean to sound controlling and I do skip over the posts I find dull but I was just trying to encourage our posters to drop a tired subject so I can actually read rather than skip. I have offered other topics but I guess I think dull.


So what would you like to discuss? Are you a movie fan? The Oscars are Sunday night. I'm open for whatever.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Will you stay up in the canopy with me for the whole week until bathroom time on the ground? Will you let me eat the green algae in your fur and you can eat mine? Plus we do not swing on branches. We choose one carefully and think great philosophical thoughts on it for the rest of the week. No movement or strenuous exercising at all, Cheeky. Remember you will be a sloth for a week.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> So what would you like to discuss? Are you a movie fan? The Oscars are Sunday night. I'm open for whatever.


yes the Oscars. I don't' plan to watch, unless you invite me over, so I need Oscar fans to fill me in. I did see a few of the films and I think Matthew Mc (sp?) was out of this world as was Christian Bale who I learned afterward is really hunky. Also bravo to Jared Leto - I remember him on that TV show with Claire Danes. He also was terrific along with young Jennifer ???? who slips into roles like a glove.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Will you stay up in the canopy with me for the whole week until bathroom time on the ground? Will you let me eat the green algae in your fur and you can eat mine? Plus we do not swing on branches. We choose one carefully and think great philosophical thoughts on it for the rest of the week. No movement or strenuous exercising at all, Cheeky. Remember you will be a sloth for a week.


OK, I will try. I wish you would have warned me not to swing on the branches. I thought that was one of the perks of being up here. So we only go once a week? I don't know about that? I don't see any algae growing on me yet but I suppose that depends on the heat and humidity and I think I will eat my own algae if I find any. I'm not big on strenuous exercise so that will be fine. I am thinking what great thoughts I will have and how I can strap myself securely to this branch so I don't fall off when I fall asleep. Any suggestions? You're the expert up here. Oh right, I must think like a sloth.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I am happy to announce that VocalLisa and I, Cheeky Blighter and Jody whoever she is have all gone our own way and KGB has admitted to me by PM that she made up all this nonsense and will never bring it up again and she is sorry for her and gersley wasting so much space on this thread. On behalf of all of us I accept your apology, KGB. It was very big of you and I know it was difficult for you to admit you were wrong. Vlad said he is waiting for you to come home. :thumbup:


Congratulations to the three of you. I mean four, since KGB was in on this. Or five, including Guernsey. Six, with Conan. I can go on if you want.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Our cats do the same thing. I just let them come in. What is hard is when we have company. Most of our friends know our darlings well and put up with them otherwise they are put into a bedroom until they break out of there. They are persistent and very lucky we love them and their antics.


I do that occassionally, but the problem is that one cat waits until you are sitting to decide to want out and paw and the door trying to get out, another one rubs up on your legs the whole time wanting petting, and the "baby" likes to CLIMB on you while you are busy. No joke. I think we have weird cats (but thats what makes then so lovable)


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> I do that occassionally, but the problem is that one cat waits until you are sitting to decide to want out and paw and the door trying to get out, another one rubs up on your legs the whole time wanting petting, and the "baby" likes to CLIMB on you while you are busy. No joke. I think we have weird cats (but thats what makes then so lovable)


Weird, yes but I can't imagine not having them around. They are very good company and an endless source of amusement and fun.
They definitely set the schedule at our house. Dogs do that too. I really like them both.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> I do that occassionally, but the problem is that one cat waits until you are sitting to decide to want out and paw and the door trying to get out, another one rubs up on your legs the whole time wanting petting, and the "baby" likes to CLIMB on you while you are busy. No joke. I think we have weird cats (but thats what makes then so lovable)


A friend of mine once adopted a kitten who had been separated from her mother when she was very young, and still needed to suck, so my friend would put her finger in kitty's mouth. After a while the finger wasn't satisfying, so the kitten would climb on friend's shoulder and suck on parts of her face and neck. Every once in a while we'd meet for lunch, and my friend would have hickeys all over her neck.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

When I was a young woman I got my first cat. In those days, I slept sans anything - only a dab of perfume as Jayne Mansfield used to say. One day, the baby Leslie Morley crawled under the blankets and started nursing on one of my boobs. She was only a few months old at best. I miss her - a very smart black and white.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> Maid - thank you for your great research. I am relatively new to this site. So I am glad to meet you.


Thanks. I kind of like answering general questions but can get pretty dry and dusty sometimes. I think I get a bit pedantic, too, but i enjoy it. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Lkholcomb said:


> I'm usually always at the house, but one day I went out for the day. The "baby" cat had grown very attached to me (he was about a year at that point and we got him at 6 or 8 weeks). I could not go to the bathroom without him knocking on the door, all the while mewing pitifully as if I regularly went to the bathroom and never came out. Not the soft knocking but the BANGING with his paw. When that failed he literally would body slamm the door. He threw his body into the door to try to open it. Finally, after me yelling out to him to stop and that I was going to return, he would exhaust himself and then lay right in front of the door waiting for me. It was annoying in the "just let me have peace in the bathroom" way, but kinda sweet he loved me so much


The doorknob on my bathroom door is kind of wobbly and my cats can push it open. Faro has always expressed his feelings about there being a door closed between us. He can howl pretty good for such a small animal. You'd think he was being tortured. Once he gets into the bathroom he jumps up on the sink and gives me a look that says "do the magic trick now!!" The magic trick is that I fill the sink with some water, he has a tiny drink and then, when I let the water drain away he watches that with great attention.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ask Cheeks; if the painting is hers and/or the cat hers, she could provide the ownership creed or evidence of proof.
> Cheeks won't because she cannot as the entire avatar incident was another of her lies.
> Enough said.


No, not enough said. Some people played around about the picture of a *CAT* and you have made many, many remarks over a bit of silliness. Lies and sillyness are two different things. Grow yourself a sense of humor.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Every time I see a PSA for the Wounded Warrior Project asking for donations and showing the vets in their naked prostheses, none at all or brain-damaged I yell at the TV and our President to bring all out troops home *NOW, RIGHT BLOODY WELL NOW IF NOT SOONER.*Take the world's problem spots and the fight against terrorism to the UN. Create diplomacy soldiers, whatever it takes, but let us at last beat the swords into plowshares. 
How many more soldiers are we going to sacrifice for a bunch of countries that don't deserve to be "saved" from whatever the heck we think they have to be "saved" from?Oh, rant and rave, rant and rave, rant and rave. 
*ThOU SHALT NOT KILL.*
*ThOU SHALT NOT KILL.*
*ThOU SHALT NOT KILL.*
*ThOU SHALT NOT KILL.*
*ThOU SHALT NOT KILL.*
*ThOU SHALT NOT KILL.*
*ThOU SHALT NOT KILL.*
*ThOU SHALT NOT KILL.*
*ThOU SHALT NOT KILL.*
*ThOU SHALT NOT KILL.*


damemary said:


> You can always contribute $19 per month to Wounded Warriors. (Sounds suspicious to me. They seem to be doing a lot of expensive TV advertising around here, and shouldn't our government support our wounded warriors?)(57% of revenue goes to services, 37% fund-raising, 5% administrative.)
> 
> Also what about the SUPER expensive plane that doesn't work? Should that continue to be funded? Looking for opinions.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Mine jump on the vanity and drink out of the faucet too. They will drink out of water dishes but much prefer tap over dish. :thumbup:


My two bone-headed cats like to drink the water in the Christmas tree stand...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> A friend of mine once adopted a kitten who had been separated from her mother when she was very young, and still needed to suck, so my friend would put her finger in kitty's mouth. After a while the finger wasn't satisfying, so the kitten would climb on friend's shoulder and suck on parts of her face and neck. Every once in a while we'd meet for lunch, and my friend would have hickeys all over her neck.


I had some friends whose mama kitty got run over in the street when her kittens were a week old. I took one of the kittens when she was 4 weeks old. Fed her with a doll's baby bottle for a little while and then from a regular baby bottle. I started a long, slow trip across the US with this cat and there came a day when I got tired of the bottle feeding and tossed it out the car window. Didn't phase my cat a bit. She reached up, grasped my index finger in both front paws, pulled it within sucking distance and switched over to sucking my finger. She did this less often as she got older, but if she had a hard day (whatever that could possibly be for a pampered kitty...) shed get in my lap and got for the finger.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> My claim is that there is nothing to link to. Why would I try and link to something I say doesn't exist? That doesn't even make any sense.
> 
> If there is, then you should be able to prove otherwise.
> 
> ...


But, didn't KPG send a PM to Cheeky Blighter and not you? So how do you, Vocal Lisa know what was spelt wrong?


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

SQM said:


> When I was a young woman I got my first cat. In those days, I slept sans anything - only a dab of perfume as Jayne Mansfield used to say. One day, the baby Leslie Morley crawled under the blankets and started nursing on one of my boobs. She was only a few months old at best. I miss her - a very smart black and white.


Our "baby" was almost about to do that when we got him. He got very, very sick right after he came home. He had to be rehydrated at the vets and all. I was terrified he would up dying, mostly because he was technically my "son's cat" (we all have a cat we picked out). Earlier that year my son's first cat, Mr Binx had died. It was heart wrenching to watch him go through it. Even more so when he was telling my dad ("papa") and my dad crouched down and was listening and putting an arm around him. My dad is a typical "stiff upper lip" eastern European and when he shows emotion about things it's even more heart touching. My dad also liked mr Binx because the cat always came and rubbed against him to get petted every time he came (the cat did it with repair men too, lol). So my son picked out this cat and I was terrified he would have another of "his" cats die! I stayed up at night and would put little dropper full bits of water in his mouth and usually cuddled him. When my son went to school he would stay in my room with me and cuddle. So it was during one of these feelings with water that I noticed his movement towards the nipple and just nicely changed position (I didn't fancy cat teeth in that area, lol)

He's also the cat that has become the door rattler. He will sometimes go in my sons room to sleep at night. But he has woken up a few times and wanted out. Now our house is old and some of the doorknobs are original and can "stick" at times. One night I swear I heard my son rattling the doorknob frantically and banging on the door, then crying like he couldn't get out. I sent my husband to open it. My son was fast asleep, but who comes walking out and then runs on my lap like he had the biggest fright? The cat, lol. He did it again tonight and I was right next to the room and still thought it might be my son! I think he's trying to jump and turn the knob. If he learns how to open doors then there will be no peace in this house!

I'm loving these stories about our cats!


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Every time I see a PSA for the Wounded Warrior Project asking for donations and showing the vets in their naked prostheses, none at all or brain-damaged I yell at the TV and our President to bring all out troops home *NOW, RIGHT BLOODY WELL NOW IF NOT SOONER.*Take the world's problem spots and the fight against terrorism to the UN. Create diplomacy soldiers, whatever it takes, but let us at last beat the swords into plowshares.
> How many more soldiers are we going to sacrifice for a bunch of countries that don't deserve to be "saved" from whatever the heck we think they have to be "saved" from?Oh, rant and rave, rant and rave, rant and rave.
> *ThOU SHALT NOT KILL.*
> *ThOU SHALT NOT KILL.*
> ...


Amen!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well put.



VocalLisa said:


> Agreed, as all humans can be African-American preachers can be as faulty as anyone else.
> 
> However, KPG sees ALL black people as "suspect" unless she can use them as a token.
> 
> ...


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This attitude has always attracted me.



Poor Purl said:


> It's not just the folks you know. Jews don't proselytize. Being not-Jewish is fine with God, as long as you're ethical and humane.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> Because anyone who thinks it's necessary to profess that Jesus is divine in order to be Christian, COMPLETELY misunderstands what Christianity truly is at it's heart. In fact, it misses the whole point of who Jesus really was and what he was trying to teach us.
> 
> From the way you speak, you seem to have adopted a mindless cult-like version of Christianity, which in and of itself blinds you to THE Truth.
> 
> Anyone who truly understood the heart of Christ would never have to ask a question like "_If you don't profess that Jesus is divine, why would you want to call yourself a Christian_?"


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OK. I see all the complaints about politicians and money to get elected. IMHO the unlimited big lobby money has to stop. What does a 30 second ad played over and over and over do to inform the electorate? Nuttin. Why not find a way for each candidate to run with the same sum available for phones, office, travel during the campaign? Media to provide debates and interviews as a public service. Am I dreaming?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> So I'm "No name"? At least it's becoming clearer whom you're writing to. Now try to do it in a way that's understandable. If you like, I'll search for the message where you complain that you're being picked on because of your spelling. I'll get to it later today. But I need to know what you will say if it turns out I'm not lying, otherwise it's not worth taking time to search.
> 
> But you seem to have me confused with other people. I joined in 2011, so of course I could have seen your message. Maybe some other No name joined in 20014 and you just forgot.
> 
> Also by the way, if you lost a big chunk of memory, it was almost certainly due to brain damage. That's where your memory is, in the brain. That's nothing to be ashamed of. People have strokes, which damage the brain, and nobody makes fun of them or thinks they're stupid.


IMHO when experiencing brain damage etc, it is important to be sure you are participating in the best way possible. Perhaps discuss your thoughts and receive help presenting them in the clearest way possible.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We're thinking of you. I'm a klutz myself. Bruises all over. Not pretty.



Cindy S said:


> Oh thanks Poor Purl, took a fall (tripped over a bag of yarn!) and pulled some muscles in my back and left leg. DH is taking marvelous care of me, but I do appreciate the offer!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> Really promise me "enough said". This is the most trite thread, next to knitting cloths, that has appeared on Kp and I believe it is
> Day 3 of it. Please let us move on to Paper Dolls. That is such a fun thread.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Soft fur with a purrrrr is so calming.....and occasional antics are amusing....better than cable.



Poor Purl said:


> They have such distinct personalities. They also are much softer than people.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What a way to go!



SQM said:


> While I am sorry she is hurt, I thought what a nice way to get damaged. I even like the idea of
> 
> "Death by Yarn".


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Kidding about having been 50 during WWII? Why would I lie about that? Oh, wait, that would make me well into my hundreds, but I'm supposed to be in my eighties.
> 
> Between that idiocy and Yarnlady accusing me of all kinds of things I haven't done, my head is spinning.


Just try to ignore the foolishness. The energy they expend!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That covers it Lisa. Thanks.



VocalLisa said:


> That's absolutely an ignorant bigoted lie.
> 
> But then that's in keeping with the hateful, bigoted side of "Christiandom" in America.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> Actually there is plenty of logic and reason for it. People with at least two brain cells to rub together would understand that...
> 
> ... which explains your confusion.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> It's not so much a scandal as it is KPG thinking she's clever because she knows how to Google an image.
> 
> She's just too stupid to understand that nothing about what she thinks she's "found" proves or disproves who owns that cat.
> 
> ...


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Reminds me of toddlers. How I longed to go in the bathroom and close the door. Now my cat, Ethel Mertz busts the door open if I neglect to wait for Her Majesty to mosey in first. Qtips are a good amusement while I do other things.



SQM said:


> Hey, I thought I was the only one with a cat who needs to escort me to the bathroom. Some of it is my fault; I trained her to drink out of the sink faucet but she will come in with me whether or not she is thirsty. Even I would not go in with me if I did not have to.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bravo! Mystery solved. Two brilliant and clever women rest their case. I'm so glad to know both of you.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Good question VocalLisa. She doesn't. Now how can I be talking to you when according to the "cat" expert you and I are the same person? My aren't we clever and you can't even see our lips moving. We are amazing VocalLisa let's take a bow. I wonder who is the stupid one now? I know it's not you or me. :-D


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> I need a "less in"???
> 
> Boy, you really take the adage "it's 5 o'clock somewhere" to heart How many shots have you sucked down now to have enabled you to slurr out THAT last sentence?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Every time I see a PSA for the Wounded Warrior Project asking for donations and showing the vets in their naked prostheses, none at all or brain-damaged I yell at the TV and our President to bring all out troops home *NOW, RIGHT BLOODY WELL NOW IF NOT SOONER.*Take the world's problem spots and the fight against terrorism to the UN. Create diplomacy soldiers, whatever it takes, but let us at last beat the swords into plowshares.
> How many more soldiers are we going to sacrifice for a bunch of countries that don't deserve to be "saved" from whatever the heck we think they have to be "saved" from?Oh, rant and rave, rant and rave, rant and rave.
> *ThOU SHALT NOT KILL.*
> *ThOU SHALT NOT KILL.*
> ...


You need to convince and preach to the 9/11 murdering terrorists and the terrorists that murdered 4 in Benghazi that mantra instead of mocking our wounded warriors who protect your freedom to mock and preach.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO

1. The USA has a responsibility for full support of wounded veterans and their families. not through 'charity' but through government appropriation. I would hope it to be the highest quality, with no exception.

2. The USA also bears a firm responsibility to develop a new way of dealing with the rest of the world. EX: The first Gulf War began because of threats to Saudi Arabia. In today's world I would say that Saudi Arabia ( a rich country that could afford it) could hire our military for a given objective. Mercenaries? I could live with it. Another example: civil war in Syria? I'd say a case for the UN and international community. Get the idea?

3. The USA must have internal protection as it's #1 priority. The past is a warning, but threats evolve rapidly. We must prepare, and we don't need to tell everyone everything.



lovethelake said:


> You need to convince and preach to the 9/11 murdering terrorists and the terrorists that murdered 4 in Benghazi that mantra instead of mocking our wounded warriors who protect your freedom to mock and preach.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> The doorknob on my bathroom door is kind of wobbly and my cats can push it open. Faro has always expressed his feelings about there being a door closed between us. He can howl pretty good for such a small animal. You'd think he was being tortured. Once he gets into the bathroom he jumps up on the sink and gives me a look that says "do the magic trick now!!" The magic trick is that I fill the sink with some water, he has a tiny drink and then, when I let the water drain away he watches that with great attention.


Same here, Maid. My two cats view a closed door as an affront. Our knobs aren't wobbly, but somehow they can get any door open. I watched them go to work once on my son's bedroom door--they pushed, rattled, groped underneath with furry paws, and ultimately got that sucker open with about five minutes of concentrated effort.

I've been a cat owner all my life and simply adore them, but they do have rather limited intelligence in some areas. My two enter and exit the house through the front and also the door leading out onto the deck, and they can't understand that if it's raining outside one exit then it'll be the same over the other. On rainy days they go back and forth, meowing to go out one door, coming back in soaked to the skin, moving to the other exit, meowing, going out, getting drenched, back in and over to the first door, meowing for me to open it, etc etc. ARGH!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Reminds me of toddlers. How I longed to go in the bathroom and close the door. Now my cat, Ethel Mertz busts the door open if I neglect to wait for Her Majesty to mosey in first. Qtips are a good amusement while I do other things.


Love all the cat names I'm hearing--very original and descriptive!  The creativity must be lacking in our house as we have a rather boringly named Pumpkin (called Morris at the shelter) and a Missy (came to us with the moniker Edith, which didn't suit her feisty temperament at all).


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> IMHO
> 
> 1. The USA has a responsibility for full support of wounded veterans and their families. not through 'charity' but through government appropriation. I would hope it to be the highest quality, with no exception.
> 
> ...


I heard Senator Bob Corker (Tenn.) speechifying and talking about one of President Obama's faults in foreign policy showing as a lack of planning for crises around the world.

My thought was ... and your fault, ya goof, is that you just told the whole world that you think that... whether it is true or not. What the heck?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't know why I got so lucky, but all my cats have been indoor cats for years. No one ever thinks of going out a door. Some have waited at the door we exit. Others don't bother. All love wide windowsills to watch the birdfeeders, but give no thought to going out there. I think they were planning something.....and they are procrastinators like me.



susanmos2000 said:


> Same here, Maid. My two cats view a closed door as an affront. Our knobs aren't wobbly, but somehow they can get any door open. I watched them go to work once on my son's bedroom door--they pushed, rattled, groped underneath with furry paws, and ultimately got that sucker open with about five minutes of concentrated effort.
> 
> I've been a cat owner all my life and simply adore them, but they do have rather limited intelligence in some areas. My two enter and exit the house through the front and also the door leading out onto the deck, and they can't understand that if it's raining outside one exit then it'll be the same over the other. On rainy days they go back and forth, meowing to go out one door, coming back in soaked to the skin, moving to the other exit, meowing, going out, getting drenched, back in and over to the first door, meowing for me to open it, etc etc. ARGH!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My eldest named all cats Fluffy for years. She's gotten more creative as an adult.



susanmos2000 said:


> Love all the cat names I'm hearing--very original and descriptive!  The creativity must be lacking in our house as we have a rather boring Pumpkin (named Morris at the shelter) and a Missy (came to us with the moniker Edith).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Jackazzes get TV time too. Shouldn't Homeland Security lock them up instead?



Janet Cooke said:


> I heard Senator Bob Corker (Tenn.) speechifying and talking about one of President Obama's faults in foreign policy showing as a lack of planning for crises around the world.
> 
> My thought was ... and your fault, ya goof, is that you just told the whole world that you think that... whether it is true or not. What the heck?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> My eldest named all cats Fluffy for years. She's gotten more creative as an adult.


Heehee--when I was kid we always had scads of cats around (this was in the days before routine spaying and neutering) and each and every one of them was known by the all-purpose "Kitty".


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> I don't know why I got so lucky, but all my cats have been indoor cats for years. No one ever thinks of going out a door. Some have waited at the door we exit. Others don't bother. All love wide windowsills to watch the birdfeeders, but give no thought to going out there. I think they were planning something.....and they are procrastinators like me.


You're so lucky! Ours are indoor/outdoor cats, and the older male is constantly getting into scuffles with the neighborhood felines. About ten days ago he came home with a torn lip that promptly got infected, and I've been forcing antibiotics down that fuzzy throat since Monday. The only silver lining was that the city in which my husband works has a heavy migrant population and antibiotics are available over the counter--cost twenty-six dollars for a bottle of mix-it-yourself amoxicillin, but at least it saved us a trip to the vet's.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's a treat for cat lovers, but if you have diabetes you may want your meds before you start watching:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I don't know why I got so lucky, but all my cats have been indoor cats for years. No one ever thinks of going out a door. Some have waited at the door we exit. Others don't bother. All love wide windowsills to watch the birdfeeders, but give no thought to going out there. I think they were planning something.....and they are procrastinators like me.


Perhaps it is just too freaking hot. Or is it?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Every time I see a PSA for the Wounded Warrior Project asking for donations and showing the vets in their naked prostheses, none at all or brain-damaged I yell at the TV and our President to bring all out troops home *NOW, RIGHT BLOODY WELL NOW IF NOT SOONER.*Take the world's problem spots and the fight against terrorism to the UN. Create diplomacy soldiers, whatever it takes, but let us at last beat the swords into plowshares.
> How many more soldiers are we going to sacrifice for a bunch of countries that don't deserve to be "saved" from whatever the heck we think they have to be "saved" from?Oh, rant and rave, rant and rave, rant and rave.
> *ThOU SHALT NOT KILL.*
> *ThOU SHALT NOT KILL.*
> ...


Nothing to add. Just wanted to see this posted again.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I had some friends whose mama kitty got run over in the street when her kittens were a week old. I took one of the kittens when she was 4 weeks old. Fed her with a doll's baby bottle for a little while and then from a regular baby bottle. I started a long, slow trip across the US with this cat and there came a day when I got tired of the bottle feeding and tossed it out the car window. Didn't phase my cat a bit. She reached up, grasped my index finger in both front paws, pulled it within sucking distance and switched over to sucking my finger. She did this less often as she got older, but if she had a hard day (whatever that could possibly be for a pampered kitty...) shed get in my lap and got for the finger.


They're so smart about getting what they want. Who cares if they don't do tricks?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Here's a treat for cat lovers, but if you have diabetes you may want your meds before you start watching:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> OK. I see all the complaints about politicians and money to get elected. IMHO the unlimited big lobby money has to stop. What does a 30 second ad played over and over and over do to inform the electorate? Nuttin. Why not find a way for each candidate to run with the same sum available for phones, office, travel during the campaign? Media to provide debates and interviews as a public service. Am I dreaming?


Some states do it that way. There's a formula by which the candidate who has raised less outside money gets subsidized.

We used to have McCain-Finegold federally, which had some reforms in place, but Finegold is no longer in the Senate (shame!) and McCain is no longer interested in fair elections.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Nothing to add. Just wanted to see this posted again.


And Janet agrees...

MaidInBedlam wrote:
Every time I see a PSA for the Wounded Warrior Project asking for donations and showing the vets in their naked prostheses, none at all or brain-damaged I yell at the TV and our President to bring all out troops home NOW, RIGHT BLOODY WELL NOW IF NOT SOONER.Take the world's problem spots and the fight against terrorism to the UN. Create diplomacy soldiers, whatever it takes, but let us at last beat the swords into plowshares. 
How many more soldiers are we going to sacrifice for a bunch of countries that don't deserve to be "saved" from whatever the heck we think they have to be "saved" from?Oh, rant and rave, rant and rave, rant and rave. 
ThOU SHALT NOT KILL.
ThOU SHALT NOT KILL.
ThOU SHALT NOT KILL.
ThOU SHALT NOT KILL.
ThOU SHALT NOT KILL.
ThOU SHALT NOT KILL.
ThOU SHALT NOT KILL.
ThOU SHALT NOT KILL.
ThOU SHALT NOT KILL.
ThOU SHALT NOT KILL.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Soft fur with a purrrrr is so calming.....and occasional antics are amusing....better than cable.


My 17-year-old, 6-pound runt of a Maine **** still climbs up furniture to the 8-foot height, then jumps straight down onto the bed. Sometimes I think of rearranging the furniture, but it would disappoint her.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You need to convince and preach to the 9/11 murdering terrorists and the terrorists that murdered 4 in Benghazi that mantra instead of mocking our wounded warriors who protect your freedom to mock and preach.


I'm wondering why the "wounded warriors" (veteran) benefit's bill died in the Senate. I guess those repubs don't love the veterans enough to support spending money on them. The bill would have provided medical benefits and education/job training programs. Do you think it had something to do with the fact that it was a Democratic sponsored bill? Yup, they LOVE the military, but don't want to support the vets! Way to go, repubs.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

SQM said:


> You are right. I did not mean to sound controlling and I do skip over the posts I find dull but I was just trying to encourage our posters to drop a tired subject so I can actually read rather than skip. I have offered other topics but I guess I think dull.


I don't think you "think dull". And I agree that the subject needed to be dropped.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You need to convince and preach to the 9/11 murdering terrorists and the terrorists that murdered 4 in Benghazi that mantra instead of mocking our wounded warriors who protect your freedom to mock and preach.


What an angry statement! Where did you see mocking in Maid's message. She wants our soldiers home to keep them alive and whole instead of being out there getting injured or killed. You really think being in Afghanistan is protecting our freedom? You're more deluded than I thought.

As for the terrorists: can _you_ convince them and preach to them? Not that you've tried, but it would be a fool's errand. Much better to convince those who supposedly listen to us, because that's the only way to get anything done.

Well, at least you had a chance to vent your rage at the peacemakers.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> But, didn't KPG send a PM to Cheeky Blighter and not you? So how do you, Vocal Lisa know what was spelt wrong?


Did it ever cross you mind that she sent a PM to BOTH of them?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Just try to ignore the foolishness. The energy they expend!


You're absolutely right. Let them tire each other out. Why fuel their anger?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey, remember that song, _I'm not Lisa_?
> 
> Here's the first verse: (with appropriate changes shown in bold)
> 
> ...


Actually, I just happened across this because I lost my place on L.O.L.L. and remembered that you had referenced it here.

This is how the posting went. I wonder why you didn't link this one from that thread.

"This may clear things up for KPG. I think she had a blackout after a long night of drinking or maybe she was high on something else. Good old country tune from the 70's recorded by Jessi Colter and she had a flashback.

I'm not Lisa, my name is Cheeky
Lisa left you years ago
My eyes are not blue 
But mine won't leave you
'Til the sunlight has touched your face

She was your morning light
Her smile told of no night
Your love for her grew
With each rising sun

And then one winter day
His hand led hers away
She left you here drowning in your tears, here
Where you've stayed for years
Crying Lisa, Lisa

I'm not Lisa, my name is Cheeky
Lisa left you years ago
My eyes are not blue 
But mine won't leave you
'Til the sunlight shines through your face

I'm not Lisa

Cheeky Blighter"


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Same here, Maid. My two cats view a closed door as an affront. Our knobs aren't wobbly, but somehow they can get any door open. I watched them go to work once on my son's bedroom door--they pushed, rattled, groped underneath with furry paws, and ultimately got that sucker open with about five minutes of concentrated effort.
> 
> I've been a cat owner all my life and simply adore them, but they do have rather limited intelligence in some areas. My two enter and exit the house through the front and also the door leading out onto the deck, and they can't understand that if it's raining outside one exit then it'll be the same over the other. On rainy days they go back and forth, meowing to go out one door, coming back in soaked to the skin, moving to the other exit, meowing, going out, getting drenched, back in and over to the first door, meowing for me to open it, etc etc. ARGH!


That's what makes them so interesting to watch: the combination of smarts and dumbs is irresistible.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Love all the cat names I'm hearing--very original and descriptive!  The creativity must be lacking in our house as we have a rather boringly named Pumpkin (called Morris at the shelter) and a Missy (came to us with the moniker Edith, which didn't suit her feisty temperament at all).


Our first cat was named Tintin, after the series of graphic books our son was reading at the time. For our next pair, identical except that one was short-haired and the other is very long-haired, we took a long time to choose names and ended up with Lazy and Crazy, because they fit the personalities but also because I was curious to see whether they would distinguish the sounds. They did; Crazy answered to her name but never to "Lazy," and Lazy never answers to anything. She's the real empress around here.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I don't know why I got so lucky, but all my cats have been indoor cats for years. No one ever thinks of going out a door. Some have waited at the door we exit. Others don't bother. All love wide windowsills to watch the birdfeeders, but give no thought to going out there. I think they were planning something.....and they are procrastinators like me.


My very indoor girl has climbed out on the air-conditioner when the window above it was accidentally left open. She's fearless; we were terrified until she came back in (induced by catnip).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Jackazzes get TV time too. Shouldn't Homeland Security lock them up instead?


Certainly Corker. Isn't he the guy that interfered in the union election and lost the VW factory for his state?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Was the S for sugary?


I simply copied the url at the top. It's still available on a tab, and it still says "https." Thanks for fixing it.

We used to have ads for a mattress company that gave its phone number as M-A-T-T-R-E-S; then the announcer would say "and leave off the last S for saving."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Did it ever cross you mind that she sent a PM to BOTH of them?


It seems that the Wombat is always cross, but doesn't have a mind.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It seems that the Wombat is always cross, but doesn't have a mind.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I simply copied the url at the top. It's still available on a tab, and it still says "https." Thanks for fixing it.
> 
> We used to have ads for a mattress company that gave its phone number as M-A-T-T-R-E-S; then the announcer would say "and leave off the last S for saving."


Uh huh, I wonder if that company is still in business. 
Not a big deal, funny how some sites use the secure setting for everything and others only for financial transactions.

I am going to go take that nap for you. 
Very active dreams last night, must have worn myself out.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Uh huh, I wonder if that company is still in business.
> Not a big deal, funny how some sites use the secure setting for everything and others only for financial transactions.
> 
> I am going to go take that nap for you.
> Very active dreams last night, must have worn myself out.


Get a good rest. You never know when you'll need the energy.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

You obviously didn't read my message correctly. I am in no way mocking our wounded warriors. I am cut to the quick when I see them on those Wounded Warrior Project PSAs. I don't want another member of any of our military services to die or become disabled trying to save a bunch of criminally insane terrorists.

*I WANT ALL OF OUR TROOPS, AS I SAID, BLOODY WELL HOME NOW IF NOT SOONER. WE ARE THROWING AWAY THE LIVES OF AMERICANS WHO CARE ENOUGH ABOUT OUR COUNTRY TO JOIN OUR MILITARY SERVICES. WE ARE USING THEM AS CANNON FODDER INSTEAD OF SEEKING OTHER WAYS TO DEAL WITH TERRORISM AND FOREIGN COUNTRIES THAT AREN'T WORTH A QUART OF WARM SPIT.*

It has long been obvious that convincing and preaching to terrorists is a complete waste of time. Terrorism is a world-wide problem. Take that problem to the UN and let the whole world participate in creating a way to rid this world of terrorism. I'm sorry you can't read, but that's your problem. Go learn how instead of replying to me about things I didn't even do and would not dream of doing.

Friends, here is a good example of yet another RWN who didn't bother to even try to understand what a so-called lib posted here. What I've said above will be scrambled up in LTL's mind and she'll find further ways to criticize me instead of bothering to make the least effort to understand what I have said her. I guess that's the best I can expect from someone who hasn't got a grain of patriotism in her heart.


lovethelake said:


> You need to convince and preach to the 9/11 murdering terrorists and the terrorists that murdered 4 in Benghazi that mantra instead of mocking our wounded warriors who protect your freedom to mock and preach.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Right on the money, Dame.


damemary said:


> IMHO
> 1. The USA has a responsibility for full support of wounded veterans and their families. not through 'charity' but through government appropriation. I would hope it to be the highest quality, with no exception.
> 
> 2. The USA also bears a firm responsibility to develop a new way of dealing with the rest of the world. EX: The first Gulf War began because of threats to Saudi Arabia. In today's world I would say that Saudi Arabia ( a rich country that could afford it) could hire our military for a given objective. Mercenaries? I could live with it. Another example: civil war in Syria? I'd say a case for the UN and international community. Get the idea?
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> They're so smart about getting what they want. Who cares if they don't do tricks?


They may not do tricks but they have their antics. I think it's one if the funniest things when a kitten discovers it can jump straight up in the air and commences to do that as often as possible. They're so cute and funny. And then there are the kittens who discover they can jump up to the tops of doors and promenade on them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I am happy to announce that VocalLisa and I, Cheeky Blighter and Jody whoever she is have all gone our own way and KGB has admitted to me by PM that she made up all this nonsense and will never bring it up again and she is sorry for her and gersley wasting so much space on this thread. On behalf of all of us I accept your apology, KGB. It was very big of you and I know it was difficult for you to admit you were wrong. Vlad said he is waiting for you to come home. :thumbup:


Again with the lies do any of you know how to tell the truth.

You act like llittle children instead of adults.

You your self have posted these words liar lair pants on fire.

Well it seem you can use these same words on yourselves.

Grow up and try acting like adults instead of children who need to play games.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You obviously didn't read my message correctly. I am in no way mocking our wounded warriors. I am cut to the quick when I see them on those Wounded Warrior Project PSAs. I don't want another member of any of our military services to die or become disabled trying to save a bunch of criminally insane terrorists.
> 
> *I WANT ALL OF OUR TROOPS, AS I SAID, BLOODY WELL HOME NOW IF NOT SOONER. WE ARE THROWING AWAY THE LIVES OF AMERICANS WHO CARE ENOUGH ABOUT OUR COUNTRY TO JOIN OUR MILITARY SERVICES. WE ARE USING THEM AS CANNON FODDER INSTEAD OF SEEKING OTHER WAYS TO DEAL WITH TERRORISM AND FOREIGN COUNTRIES THAT AREN'T WORTH A QUART OF WARM SPIT.*
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right. She's so inflamed by rage that she's incapable of reading what's actually been written; all she can do is say "Benghazi, Benghazi, Benghazi," as if that were all that's going wrong. Deluded.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> They may not do tricks but they have their antics. I think it's one if the funniest things when a kitten discovers it can jump straight up in the air and commences to do that as often as possible. They're so cute and funny. And then there are the kittens who discover they can jump up to the tops of doors and promenade on them.


What I should have said is that you can't make them do tricks. They dream up their tricks all by their little selves and are very inventive. Kittens are the biggest time-killers in the world. You can watch for hours and never get bored. Mine used to love bouncing on the bed. They'd jump off, then jump back on, and go bounce bounce bounce. And Crazy would climb up the stairmaster, wrap herself around a handlebar, and proceed to chase her tail, round and round. She would also stand on my shoulder while I brushed my teeth and try to catch the toothpaste that sometimes flew off the electric toothbrush.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Again with the lies do any of you know how to tell the truth.
> 
> You act like llittle children instead of adults.
> 
> ...


So.........are you saying that Cheeky receiving a PM from KPG is a lie? If so, I imagine she would be on this thread raising bloody holy he**


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Again with the lies do any of you know how to tell the truth.
> 
> You act like llittle children instead of adults.
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting for you to show me where I called you names or why you think I've only been around since Feb. of 20014. If you look at my avatar, it clearly gives the date as April 14, 11.

Don't call other people liars if you insist on lying yourself. In fact, if you were being truthful, you'd see that it was KPG who was playing "games" by insisting for no reason that Cheeky was lying.

You know what, don't bother to show me where I called you names, because you'll never find it, and I'd rather not waste your time or mine. Maybe instead you ought to try not insulting people for no reason. "People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Duplicate post. I will now entertain you with a bit of dancing.


----------



## sallycarr (Nov 5, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> And Janet agrees...
> 
> MaidInBedlam wrote:
> Every time I see a PSA for the Wounded Warrior Project asking for donations and showing the vets in their naked prostheses, none at all or brain-damaged I yell at the TV and our President to bring all out troops home NOW, RIGHT BLOODY WELL NOW IF NOT SOONER.Take the world's problem spots and the fight against terrorism to the UN. Create diplomacy soldiers, whatever it takes, but let us at last beat the swords into plowshares.
> ...


I see so many of you agree that "THOU SHALT NOT KILL." It is not OK for an adult to kill an adult. But you are all for killing babies for any reason. Did you know that the most dangerous place for a baby to be, is in it's mothers womb?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

sallycarr said:


> I see so many of you agree that "THOU SHALT NOT KILL." It is not OK for an adult to kill an adult. But you are all for killing babies for any reason. Did you know that the most dangerous place for a baby to be, is in it's mothers womb?


Is it Ground Hog day today?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm wondering why the "wounded warriors" (veteran) benefit's bill died in the Senate. I guess those repubs don't love the veterans enough to support spending money on them. The bill would have provided medical benefits and education/job training programs. Do you think it had something to do with the fact that it was a Democratic sponsored bill? Yup, they LOVE the military, but don't want to support the vets! Way to go, repubs.


They love to talk the talk but they do not walk the walk. And as they say "talk is cheap" and so are the Republicans when it comes to taking care of the rank and file in our military.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Did it ever cross you mind that she sent a PM to BOTH of them?


Way to go, Cindy! The answer was way to easy for her. She smelled a plot where there was none. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

sallycarr said:


> I see so many of you agree that "THOU SHALT NOT KILL." It is not OK for an adult to kill an adult. But you are all for killing babies for any reason. Did you know that the most dangerous place for a baby to be, is in it's mothers womb?


Killing the most defenseless among us! :evil: :thumbdown:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> My 17-year-old, 6-pound runt of a Maine **** still climbs up furniture to the 8-foot height, then jumps straight down onto the bed. Sometimes I think of rearranging the furniture, but it would disappoint her.


We had a flying Maine **** too, Peake Paddington. He was also a small male who could do a standing broad jump to the top of our 7 foot tall hutch. Then he would fly across the dining room and land on the kitchen counter. I always thought he was going to kill himself but he lived to almost 21 so not to bad for a cat. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> Did it ever cross you mind that she sent a PM to BOTH of them?


Dear Cindy, you just said less than four minutes ago in the message prior to this one, you want this subject dropped. Here you are bring it up again. (as did most of all the Libs - so confused, the lot of you)

Which is it you would like dear?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> Did it ever cross you mind that she sent a PM to BOTH of them?


Oh, Cindy, you must learn to read more carefully. Cheeky never said anything of the kind. Cheeky never even got an apology from me never mind Vocal Lisa!

Especially because none is warranted.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> So.........are you saying that Cheeky receiving a PM from KPG is a lie? If so, I imagine she would be on this thread raising bloody holy he**


Ah, ya. Cheeky never said she received a PM from KPG.

Yet, here I am (KPG) responding on my lunch hour.

Don't worry, I'm happy to answer anyone's response who addresses me or that I care to answer.

I have no desire nor do I raise holy he**(your words) on this or any thread, I prefer to and just speak the truth.

Don't you?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore; I'll catch up with you later (in this thread).

Gotta run and busy tonight, but we'll talk and meet again soon!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

sallycarr said:


> I see so many of you agree that "THOU SHALT NOT KILL." It is not OK for an adult to kill an adult. But you are all for killing babies for any reason. Did you know that the most dangerous place for a baby to be, is in it's mothers womb?


To discuss one form of killing doesn't mean there aren't other forms of killing to discuss. They just aren't being discussed this very moment.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Duplicate post. I will now entertain you with a bit of dancing.


What moves, Purl. Shake it girl!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Is it Ground Hog day today?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Oooops.   Duplicate post.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Way to go, Cindy! The answer was way to easy for her. She smelled a plot where there was none. :thumbup:


I don't mind people having and expressing an opinion, but when they make a remark solely to stir the pot or incite someone, my opinion of that person hits rock bottom!!!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Killing the most defenseless among us! :evil: :thumbdown:


And here you are, another person who doesn't understand the to *discuss ONE FORM OF KILLING is not to forget the many other kinds of killing humans practice, INCLUDING ABORTION.*


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> I don't mind people having and expressing an opinion, but when they make a remark solely to stir the pot or incite someone, my opinion of that person hits rock bottom!!!


So you don't care for most of the Libs posting in this thread then either.

Good to know!


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Dear Cindy, you just said less than four minutes ago in the message prior to this one, you want this subject dropped. Here you are bring it up again.
> 
> Which is it you would like dear?


Just responding to one of your minions dear!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Killing the most defenseless among us! :evil: :thumbdown:


You are both pathetically ignorant to believe that. You don't have a clue about what we believe and we all have many different beliefs about many different issues. We don't have a spokes person. We all speak for ourselves as we think our own thoughts. In other words we are not cut out of the same mold and we would not want to be. Our world is not that horrible black and white that you choose to live in but all the colors of the rainbow. Viva la difference!


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So you don't care for most of the Libs posting in this thread then either.
> 
> Good to know!


Actually I don't form opinions of people based on their political leanings, but I do form opinions based on their comportment.

P.S. cute dog in your avatar btw


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Our wounded warriors and all our returning veterans deserve support while they reintegrate into the ordinary world they've returned to. We forget them as easily as the pro-lifers forget that the birth of a baby is just the beginning of its needs.


alcameron said:


> I'm wondering why the "wounded warriors" (veteran) benefit's bill died in the Senate. I guess those repubs don't love the veterans enough to support spending money on them. The bill would have provided medical benefits and education/job training programs. Do you think it had something to do with the fact that it was a Democratic sponsored bill? Yup, they LOVE the military, but don't want to support the vets! Way to go, repubs.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> Just responding to one of your minions dear!


Uhm, no. You responded to SQM, one of _your_ minions.

Bless your heart, you really are confused.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> And here you are, another person who doesn't understand the to *discuss ONE FORM OF KILLING is not to forget the many other kinds of killing humans practice, INCLUDING ABORTION.*


And also capital punishment and war.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> Actually I don't form opinions of people based on their political leanings, but I do form opinions based on their comportment.
> 
> P.S. cute dog in your avatar btw


I don't care for cats, but love dogs.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> You are both pathetically ignorant to believe that. You don't have a clue about what we believe and we all have many different beliefs about many different issues. We don't have a spokes person. We all speak for ourselves as we think our own thoughts. In other words we are not cut out of the same mold and we would not want to be. Our world is not that horrible black and white that you choose to live in but all the colors of the rainbow. Viva la difference!


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> And also capital punishment and war.


Yes. The list of ways humans kile each other and the so-called reasons they give wre well worth discussing. I obviously tend to think it's a good idea to try not to lump all of our violent acts in one discussion.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I am happy to announce that VocalLisa and I, Cheeky Blighter and Jody whoever she is have all gone our own way and KGB has admitted to me by PM that she made up all this nonsense and will never bring it up again and she is sorry for her and gersley wasting so much space on this thread. On behalf of all of us I accept your apology, KGB. It was very big of you and I know it was difficult for you to admit you were wrong. Vlad said he is waiting for you to come home. :thumbup:


After a conversation with my friend, I conclude that you lied, and lied on purpose to have people think you are a forgiving person. If there is a apology from KGP (not KGB as you name call her) post it. Until posted you will be viewed as a LIAR. PERIOD !!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I see sallyarr and Jokin have no answer to what I've said. Maybe they're offline. Maybe they don't care about having an in depth discussion about our verterans of military service.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You obviously didn't read my message correctly. I am in no way mocking our wounded warriors. I am cut to the quick when I see them on those Wounded Warrior Project PSAs. I don't want another member of any of our military services to die or become disabled trying to save a bunch of criminally insane terrorists.
> 
> *I WANT ALL OF OUR TROOPS, AS I SAID, BLOODY WELL HOME NOW IF NOT SOONER. WE ARE THROWING AWAY THE LIVES OF AMERICANS WHO CARE ENOUGH ABOUT OUR COUNTRY TO JOIN OUR MILITARY SERVICES. WE ARE USING THEM AS CANNON FODDER INSTEAD OF SEEKING OTHER WAYS TO DEAL WITH TERRORISM AND FOREIGN COUNTRIES THAT AREN'T WORTH A QUART OF WARM SPIT.*
> 
> ...


It was quite clear what you were saying, MIB, she is just being her typical oppositional self.


----------



## sallycarr (Nov 5, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I see sallyarr and Jokin have no answer to what I've said. Maybe they're offline. Maybe they don't care about having an in depth discussion about our verterans of military service.


The thread began with abortion, that is what I choose to discuss. You can discuss whatever you want. I will defend the helpless!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> After a conversation with my friend, I conclude that you lied, and lied on purpose to have people think you are a forgiving person. If there is a apology from KGP (not KGB as you name call her) post it. Until posted you will be viewed as a LIAR. PERIOD !!


You took the words right out of my mouth. Vocal J. Blighter is so computer literate, she will post a "link" to my PM that actually shows my exact words of an apology, typo and all. I just KNOW it.

Except, the proper terms is an anchor (tag) as opposed to a "link", but she is too stupid to know or use the proper term of her newly learned skill. :-D

(However, since there was no apology, perhaps she'll make one up! That'll be fun. Then, too, since they "received" one, I'll have the "read" PM file in my "sent PM" box correct?) That's what I've heard Jody say, so it must be true. :XD: :XD: :XD: Except there isn't anything in or out, read or not read regarding any apology in my PM messages.

I think that means the lot of them, Jody, Cheeks and Vocal are lying.

She's so vain (another theme song of hers), she'll be able to brag and prove she received an apology by posting the "link" or "anchor" to the apology or a screen shot, won't she?

Of course, no one received that apology, none was one warranted nor sent. Plus, Cheeks never claimed it, Vocal confirmed reading one too, and the one individual who I'll call Jody who writes for both, thinks the "trick" is to call me another name (KBG). Thereby, if Jody or Cheeks or Vocal states anything, she can then later claim she didn't lie or refer or imply she meant me because I wasn't named.

What a child.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

sallycarr said:


> The thread began with abortion, that is what I choose to discuss. You can discuss whatever you want. I will defend the helpless!


Thank you for doing so Sally.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Get a good rest. You never know when you'll need the energy.


Since last night I learned that there is no rainbow at the end of the storm if if people play "yes, I did. no, you didn't. " for long enough I won't need the energy here tonight as I won't hang around. 
But yes, one just never knows when the drama stick will hit somewhere.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Certainly Corker. Isn't he the guy that interfered in the union election and lost the VW factory for his state?


I would guess it was him, all those old white haired guys look alike to me.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> ?


That is pathetic

Should they then euthanize the child so they don't have to feed him or her. Killing a fetus, killing an infant, killing a toddler....................in your mind what difference does it make?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Again with the lies do any of you know how to tell the truth.
> 
> You act like llittle children instead of adults.
> 
> ...


You could just not come to read what is said, YarnFace. 
Then you wouldn't know what was being said and who is acting in which way.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I would guess it was him, all those old white haired guys look alike to me.


Me too Janet :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> That is pathetic
> 
> Should they then euthanize the child so they don't have to feed him or her. Killing a fetus, killing an infant, killing a toddler....................in your mind what difference does it make?


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Well, no intelligent discussion by the Libs here again, only talk about cats and from people who claim to own them who don't.

How dull ... time for me to log-off and be productive again.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> I don't mind people having and expressing an opinion, but when they make a remark solely to stir the pot or incite someone, my opinion of that person hits rock bottom!!!


Exactly where it belongs.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> ?


Yes, they do seem to think exactly like that. I got just one answer to this question the other day.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Sally and Jokim

As you both are opposed to abortion, I hope you are doing everything in your power to make sure that all women have easy access to safe, effective, and low cost birth control.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Sally and Jokim
> 
> As you both are opposed to abortion, I hope you are doing everything in your power to make sure that all women have easy access to safe, effective, and low cost birth control.


That would make too much sense, they are here on KP to harangue a bunch of women who are all about 20 years past child bearing age about not having an abortion.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> That would make too much sense, they are here on KP to harangue a bunch of women who are all about 20 years past child bearing age about not having an abortion.


I so love my Cooke. Is that a variation of preaching to the converted?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

sallycarr said:


> I see so many of you agree that "THOU SHALT NOT KILL." It is not OK for an adult to kill an adult. But you are all for killing babies for any reason. Did you know that the most dangerous place for a baby to be, is in it's mothers womb?


That's not true. By the time the fetus has become a baby, no abortion is permitted except in extreme circumstances.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> That would make too much sense, they are here on KP to harangue a bunch of women who are all about 20 years past child bearing age about not having an abortion.


Speak for yourself 'cause you don't have the facts, brain or words to speak for me.

HINT: I'm not ~20 years past child-bearing age either.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> We had a flying Maine **** too, Peake Paddington. He was also a small male who could do a standing broad jump to the top of our 7 foot tall hutch. Then he would fly across the dining room and land on the kitchen counter. I always thought he was going to kill himself but he lived to almost 21 so not to bad for a cat. :thumbup:


I bet he was very graceful doing it, too. And 21 is a very ripe old age for a cat.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Let us not forget that very impt. developmental stage - embryo, which I believe is when most abortions occur. Whether legal or not, women will always get abortions. Or bare babies they do not want or love.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I would guess it was him, all those old white haired guys look alike to me.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> You could just not come to read what is said, YarnFace.
> Then you wouldn't know what was being said and who is acting in which way.


They don't seem to grasp the obvious, Janet. Once again, there is always an "evil plot" a foot. It seems to me that the accusers end up being the real "bad guys". Because they stoop so low as a matter of routine behavior they assume we all conduct ourselves that way. I learned my lesson trusting someone and I won't make that mistake again. I was a fool so she can make fun of me for being so naive but I won't ever let her do it again. She is what she is, a very cruel and heartless person. I also promise you no drama from me today.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Let us not forget that very impt. developmental stage - embryo, which I believe is when most abortions occur. Whether legal or not, women will always get abortions. Or bare babies they do not want or love.


All babies are born bare, at least I hope they are. Maybe not - it would make like a little easier if they came out already dressed in a little diaper and t-shirt.

But the mothers forced to bear children they can't love are saddest of all. So sad, in fact, that the feeling can't be borne, and I can't bear talking about it.

And now I'm going to have a beer and knit a bear. Enough said.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I bet he was very graceful doing it, too. And 21 is a very ripe old age for a cat.


I wish I had the flexibility of a cat and could do those wonderful stretches they do. They are yoga masters.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I so love my Cooke. Is that a variation of preaching to the converted?


Something along those lines, I can remember thinking when I realized that my last period was indeed my LAST period if I hadn't had a tubal I would have LOTS to celebrate.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I wish I had the flexibility of a cat and could do those wonderful stretches they do. They are yoga masters.


They are--but I wonder if all that twisting and stretching doesn't ultimately take its toll. Most of the elderly cats I've owned have been touchy about their lower backs. Our current middle-aged boy Mr. P doesn't like anyone, particularly my son, to pet him there.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Something along those lines, I can remember thinking when I realized that my last period was indeed my LAST period if I hadn't had a tubal I would have LOTS to celebrate.


I'm still down in the trenches, ugh. There's no way I plan to have a baby in my forties--the risks of something going wrong are too high and I wouldn't want to have an abortion--but I guess my reproductive tract doesn't see it that way.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> They don't seem to grasp the obvious, Janet. Once again, there is always an "evil plot" a foot. It seems to me that the accusers end up being the real "bad guys". Because they stoop so low as a matter of routine behavior they assume we all conduct ourselves that way. I learned my lesson trusting someone and I won't make that mistake again. I was a fool so she can make fun of me for being so naive but I won't ever let her do it again. She is what she is, a very cruel and heartless person. I also promise you no drama from me today.


Sorry, Cheeky, I wasn't even thinking of KP drama when I wrote that last bit. 
Yesterday was especially bad. We have all gone there. 
My daughter is playing "poor me" because she is missing the big guy's first dental appt., which is her first miss of his milestones. 
Three years old and she has been there for everything. It just got me so POed when there are so many women who don't have that opportunity. 
There are so many women who have to return to work after 12 weeks... give me a break.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm still down in the trenches, ugh. There's no way I plan to have a baby in my forties--the risks of something going wrong are too high and I wouldn't want to have an abortion--but I guess my reproductive tract doesn't see it that way.


Snip, snip.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Cheeky, first of all, your avatar is a lovely cat. Don't care if it is real, yours, or a visiting queen from another planet. The picture is soothing to the eye and mellowing to the mind.

You sound like the sort of nice lady who would be a wonderful member of our local weekly knitting group. Keep on keeping on just the way you are. I think the detractors are jealous of nice ladies because they can't get there.

Regarding old cats, some breeds are susceptible to hip displasia that gets worse as they get older. Daughter had one who had problems when she was still a kitten, and when she got old, she was just dragging her hind legs and couldn't get into the litter box. The vet said she was suffering and that her time had come. With all the normal cross breeding among cats, once in a while the recessive gene for hip problems shows up. It is so sad to see the perky little fur balls suffer.

Wish you and the rest of the good ladies (and gentlemen) a good weekend. I am observant enough that I log off before candles and sometimes don't bother to get back until Sunday morning. As far as the not so good ladies, I hope they have a good weekend, get rid of the bugs biting their (ahem)s, and come back on in a more human guise.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

sallycarr said:


> The thread began with abortion, that is what I choose to discuss. You can discuss whatever you want. I will defend the helpless!


Like many another person, you haven't noticed that this topic has started to really wander all over the place.

It doesn't make any difference to you whether this topic started out to discuss abortion. You won't discuss anything else because you might have to think of something, like the plight of our returning veterans. And what if some of their wives are pregnant? Maybe they should have abortions so there won't be one more mouth to feed in their families.

You're all for the birth of babies. What are you doing to support the families of vets who can't support their families because they came home only to be forgotten. Some of those returning vets are helpless. What are you doing to defend them? If you aren't, I can only say you are lacking in charity and lovingkindness.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Don't forget to flush after you produce.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, no intelligent discussion by the Libs here again, only talk about cats and from people who claim to own them who don't.
> How dull ... time for me to log-off and be productive again.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Don't forget to flush after you produce.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

And that's not to say that it couldn't naturally slide back around to abortion, just that right now we aren't there and nobody is going to jump in every 30 pages and make us go there.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Like many another person, you haven't noticed that this topic has started to really wander all over the place.
> 
> It doesn't make any difference to you whether this topic started out to discuss abortion. You won't discuss anything else because you might have to think of something, like the plight of our returning veterans. And what if some of their wives are pregnant? Maybe they should have abortions so there won't be one more mouth to feed in their families.
> 
> You're all for the birth of babies. What are you doing to support the families of vets who can't support their families because they came home only to be forgotten. Some of those returning vets are helpless. What are you doing to defend them? If you aren't, I can only say you are lacking in charity and lovingkindness.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Snip, snip.


Oh, I know--no way he'd ever agree to it, though. And he's too big for me to lure him into a carrier with a handful of treats, snap it shut, and then lug him down to the doctor's office.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Cheeky, first of all, your avatar is a lovely cat. Don't care if it is real, yours, or a visiting queen from another planet. The picture is soothing to the eye and mellowing to the mind.
> 
> You sound like the sort of nice lady who would be a wonderful member of our local weekly knitting group. Keep on keeping on just the way you are. I think the detractors are jealous of nice ladies because they can't get there.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Marilyn. Have a pleasant and restful Saturday!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Oh, I know--no way he'd ever agree to it, though. And he's too big for me to lure him into a carrier with a handful of treats, snap it shut, and then lug him down to the doctor's office.


The visual is amusing, though. 
Well, good luck, and be careful out there.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> The visual is amusing, though.
> Well, good luck, and be careful out there.


Thanks, I'm doing my best! :-D


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Don't forget to flush after you produce.


Well, maybe. Drought rules, Maid
If it's only p
Let it be


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Don't forget to flush after you produce.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Well, maybe. Drought rules, Maid
> If it's only p
> Let it be


 :lol:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Well, maybe. Drought rules, Maid
> If it's only p
> Let it be


If it is yellow, let it mellow. If it is brown, flush it down. Westerners should all have composting toilets. Or if that is way too radical at least low flow flush toilets.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:
 

> If it is yellow, let it mellow. If it is brown, flush it down. Westerners should all have composting toilets. Or if that is way too radical at least low flow flush toilets.


I forgot that one, Peacegoddess. It's a little more graphic.
We put buckets in the shower to catch the water while it gets warm, but I'm sure that's a drop inthe bucket.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I forgot that one, Peacegoddess. It's a little more graphic.
> We put buckets in the shower to catch the water while it gets warm, but I'm sure that's a drop inthe bucket.


I do that also. Wet my body, turn the water off to soap up, then quickly rinse. Bucket water is for my plants. I have reduced the number of showers to about 2 a week, unless I am going out to meet people. Even then the ole sponge bath works wonders. Are we destined to begin to smell like the folks in Elizabethan times?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> I do that also. Wet my body, turn the water off to soap up, then quickly rinse. Bucket water is for my plants. I have reduced the number of showers to about 2 a week, unless I am going out to meet people. Even then the ole sponge bath works wonders. Are we destined to begin to smell like the folks in Elizabethan times?


If everybody would go along, it would be ok. 
We could probably save money on moisturizers.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> I do that also. Wet my body, turn the water off to soap up, then quickly rinse. Bucket water is for my plants. I have reduced the number of showers to about 2 a week, unless I am going out to meet people. Even then the ole sponge bath works wonders. Are we destined to begin to smell like the folks in Elizabethan times?


It could happen. I skip showers many days. Low flush toilets. Xeroscape in the yard with drip system for a few drought tolerant plants.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Speak for yourself 'cause you don't have the facts, brain or words to speak for me.
> 
> HINT: I'm not ~20 years past child-bearing age either.


See how they are always assuming things, and are usually 90% incorrect. Not only that, these AOW smell too because they don't bathe daily. Good grief, they should wash their hair in the sink and take a quick rinse off to prevent air pollution. Wonder if the EPA will go after them for offensive smells? Stinky..........SLAOW


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> See how they are always assuming things, and are usually 90% incorrect. Not only that, these AOW smell too because they don't bathe daily. Good grief, they should wash their hair in the sink and take a quick rinse off to prevent air pollution. Wonder if the EPA will go after them for offensive smells? Stinky..........SLAOW


Your humor is so much fun. But seriously, drought is a serious issue in western states and giving up a daily shower is responsible behavior.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> See how they are always assuming things, and are usually 90% incorrect. Not only that, these AOW smell too because they don't bathe daily. Good grief, they should wash their hair in the sink and take a quick rinse off to prevent air pollution. Wonder if the EPA will go after them for offensive smells? Stinky..........SLAOW


You don't need to conserve water, I guess because you have that big lake you should go jump into.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Your humor is so much fun. But seriously, drought is a serious issue in western states and giving up a daily shower is responsible behavior.


Think of all the water wasted at the golf course Obama played at over President's Weekend. So until he gives up his 'greens', don't look for sympathy from me. But I guess all that snow again proves global warming. Besides that, hear they are having a good soaker today, now they will complain they have too much.

Maybe if they would care more about people and not the smelt fish, the drought would not be as severe as they are causing it to be. In some ways, this is a man made drought too.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> You don't need to conserve water, I guess because you have that big lake you should go jump into.


No I choose to shower. I mean what would the EPA say if I used soap and polluted the lake? Shame shame on you to promote polluting lakes with soap and shampoo. Next thing you might do is promote going to the bathroom in the lake to save water. Oh what a warped world you must live in, with all these faux environmental wacko ideas


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm still down in the trenches, ugh. There's no way I plan to have a baby in my forties--the risks of something going wrong are too high and I wouldn't want to have an abortion--but I guess my reproductive tract doesn't see it that way.


Be glad you still have "it". Not having estrogen wrecks your body. That is the beginning of the aging process. I would love to have my period again and have strong bones, and thicker skin which is needed for this site.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No I choose to shower. I mean what would the EPA say if I used soap and polluted the lake? Shame shame on you to promote polluting lakes with soap and shampoo. Next thing you might do is promote going to the bathroom in the lake to save water. Oh what a warped world you must live in, with all these faux environmental wacko ideas


I'm so glad you agree with and follow EPA guidelines and that you're being a good "steward of the earth."
Bless you.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I did at first, but it's real. I don't know the reasons; black women in NYC seem to suffer a lot from various conditions, including poverty, that could interfere with pregnancy. It's an interesting report in any case.


I am going to have to look up the figures for Boston. 
That city has one of the top four inequality gaps in the nation, right up there with NYC, I would guess.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Think of all the water wasted at the golf course Obama played at over President's Weekend. So until he gives up his 'greens', don't look for sympathy from me. But I guess all that snow again proves global warming. Besides that, hear they are having a good soaker today, now they will complain they have too much.
> 
> Maybe if they would care more about people and not the smelt fish, the drought would not be as severe as they are causing it to be. In some ways, this is a man made drought too.


Does it hurt to be that nasty and stupid?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Sally and Jokim
> 
> As you both are opposed to abortion, I hope you are doing everything in your power to make sure that all women have easy access to safe, effective, and low cost birth control.


I thought you want the conserves out of your bedroom?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Think of all the water wasted at the golf course Obama played at over President's Weekend. So until he gives up his 'greens', don't look for sympathy from me. But I guess all that snow again proves global warming. Besides that, hear they are having a good soaker today, now they will complain they have too much.
> 
> Maybe if they would care more about people and not the smelt fish, the drought would not be as severe as they are causing it to be. In some ways, this is a man made drought too.


I agree about the golf courses. I do not care whether it is the President playing golf or anyone else. Golf courses suck up a lot of water and have claimed lots of open land and ruined habitat for species diversity.

The smelt fish are not the cause of the drought and a few days of rain and some snow in the Sierra Nevada mountain range will not end the drought.

California agriculture uses between 60 to 70% of California water and the fracking in Kern county not only uses water for the process, but the waste water from fracking poisons the water and the land around it.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I thought you want the conserves out of your bedroom?


We want conservatives pushing our legislators to be in our pharmacies providing people with medicines that help lower the abortion rate and make women's reproductive lives so much more comfortable.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

No wonder the conservative men don't get it, the women who live with them don't understand how the whole process works.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Well, maybe. Drought rules, Maid
> If it's only p
> Let it be


I guess I am lucky living on half an acre. If it is only pee we can use the farmers toilet. A little hard to do if you are living in a multi storey apartment block in the city.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> We want conservatives pushing our legislators to be in our pharmacies providing people with medicines that help lower the abortion rate and make women's reproductive lives so much more comfortable.


Buy your own birth control!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I thought you want the conserves out of your bedroom?


Perhaps this is a time when we all try to come to a solution that works for women in a positive manner. Quality birth control reduces unwanted pregnancies and abortions.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Buy your own birth control!


I pay for a portion of my health care insurance as do most employees and retirees. 
That's good enough for me. 
I don't approve of men who don't take care of their blood pressure and diabetes having Viagra covered. 
Work on that one being blocked? Ha! Mr. Green probably needs that med.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Perhaps this is a time when we all try to come to a solution that works for women in a positive manner. Quality birth control reduces unwanted pregnancies and abortions.


Nice try, but, you are trying to communicate with someone who stands around with her fingers in her ears saying "lalalalalaa".


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Buy your own birth control!


Which is the "better" choice,
A. some government subsidy of birth control for low income women and health insurance coverage for birth control
B. some unwanted babies
C. Abortions of unwanted babies


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Buy your own birth control!


But it is okay for the government to pay for Viagra? Maybe we should stop doing that, if the man can't "perform" that would lower pregnancy rates. Oh, but wait, Viagra is a medicine that helps with a man's ego when he can't "perform", therefore it is a mental issue.

Sorry, you can't have it both ways.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Here is a perfect example of Arkansas logic...
or hypocrisy.

http://www.arktimes.com/arkansas/rep-josh-miller-has-received-millions-in-government-assistance-opposes-medicaid-expansion-in-arkansas/Content?oid=3220760

Rep. Josh Miller, recipient of significant government assistance, opposes Medicaid expansion in Arkansas 
by Max Brantley @ArkansasBlog

Rep. Josh Miller
The enlistment of roughly half the Republican legislative delegation in implementation of Obamacare's Medicaid expansion is remarkable. Republicans tend to fall by faith in opposition to bigger government investments in the well-being of poor people.

But some of the faithful hold firm. I was drawn to Rep. Josh Miller, a Republican legislator from Heber Springs, who orated against the private option Medicaid expansion last week. He invoked FDR's New Deal  a "hand up," he said, not a "handout."

Miller is of interest because he's a well-known beneficiary of federal government support himself.

Miller, 33, was on an alcohol-fueled drive with a friend about 11 years ago (he can't remember who was driving) when their pickup plunged off a ravine near Choctaw. He was rescued, but suffered a broken neck and was paralyzed. Miller was uninsured. What young, fit man needs health insurance, he thought then. (He had some reason to know better. Not long before, he'd broken his hand in a fight and had to refuse the recommended surgery to fix the injuries properly because he was uninsured.)

Months of hospitalization and rehabilitation followed, including a long stretch in intensive care at St. Vincent Infirmary. There was a $1 million bill. Medicaid paid most of it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Who said I believed in supplying Viagra?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Think of all the water wasted at the golf course Obama played at over President's Weekend. So until he gives up his 'greens', don't look for sympathy from me. But I guess all that snow again proves global warming. Besides that, hear they are having a good soaker today, now they will complain they have too much.
> 
> Maybe if they would care more about people and not the smelt fish, the drought would not be as severe as they are causing it to be. In some ways, this is a man made drought too.


TSBBMTC
Spoken like the true idiot that you are. When you get a clue about what is going on around you, let us know. Until then you are making inane remarks that have no bearing on any of the discussion here.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Who said I believed in supplying Viagra?


The subject has come up repeatedly and you have never responded that I noticed. 
And even now, you do not say that you don't believe in it, you equivocate.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Who said I believed in supplying Viagra?


Well do you?

Also, is it better to have some subsidy for birth control for low income women or must they be denied birth control, abortions, and assistance for the child if they are poor?

I am trying to understand where you stand on the issue.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Who said I believed in supplying Viagra?


Not you personally CB, but it is covered by insurance and subsequently partially paid for by the government.

Oh, nevermind, nothing I say will get through, just wasting your time and mine.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Does it hurt to be that nasty and stupid?


Wasn't nasty, and am not stupid. In fact, I am not rude like you and never called you stupid, so please refrain from your nastiness


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Lovethelake,

Want to talk drought some more?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Wasn't nasty, and am not stupid. In fact, I am not rude like you and never called you stupid, so please refrain from your nastiness


 :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Really?? Comments like "Obama shouldn't play golf" is very stupid. Telling the women they smell because they choose a sponge bath over a shower in a terrible drought isn't nasty?
When that thing on your shoulders comes to a head, squeeze it!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Really?? Comments like "Obama shouldn't play golf" is very stupid. Telling the women they smell because they choose a sponge bath over a shower in a terrible drought isn't nasty?
> When that thing on your shoulders comes to a head, squeeze it!


Yup, nasty and stupid.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

BrattyPatty said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Really?? Comments like "Obama shouldn't play golf" is very stupid. Telling the women they smell because they choose a sponge bath over a shower in a terrible drought isn't nasty?
> When that thing on your shoulders comes to a head, squeeze it!


She's repeatedly nasty and stupid.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Wasn't nasty, and am not stupid. In fact, I am not rude like you and never called you stupid, so please refrain from your nastiness


You make nasty comments to me and others all the time. Are you in a fugue state when you do that?
Masking what you are saying in some pretense of faux southern niceties does not alter what you say or what you mean. 
Bless your little heart, you make your meaning quite clear.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Speak for yourself 'cause you don't have the facts, brain or words to speak for me.
> 
> HINT: I'm not ~20 years past child-bearing age either.


Won't comment on years, but I'd say you're AT LEAST 20 LBS past child bearing safety based on the pictures you provided us. It's dangerous to be THAT obese and to try and gestate and give birth to a child.

Sorry our Not-So-Little-Dumplin', the poundage wasn't as concealed as you think it was.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

:!:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Cheeky, first of all, your avatar is a lovely cat. Don't care if it is real, yours, or a visiting queen from another planet. The picture is soothing to the eye and mellowing to the mind.
> 
> You sound like the sort of nice lady who would be a wonderful member of our local weekly knitting group. Keep on keeping on just the way you are. I think the detractors are jealous of nice ladies because they can't get there.
> 
> ...


Thanks for you kind comments, Marilyn. Actually Conan is an Ignonian from planet Ignon and he has magical powers or at least that is what my grandson told me when he was small. He also believed Conan had the ability to turn into a mountain lion at night. That story was only exciting in broad daylight after he started to have nightmares of a mountain lion chasing him. Oh to be a child and have that imagination. Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks for you kind comments, Marilyn. Actually Conan is an Ignonian from planet Ignon and he has magical powers or at least that is what my grandson told me when he was small. He also believed Conan had the ability to turn into a mountain lion at night. That story was only exciting in broad daylight after he started to have nightmares of a mountain lion chasing him. Oh to be a child and have that imagination. Have a lovely weekend.


My little darling had 3 scary singing snakes in his ear yesterday. Where do they come up with this stuff?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> They are--but I wonder if all that twisting and stretching doesn't ultimately take its toll. Most of the elderly cats I've owned have been touchy about their lower backs. Our current middle-aged boy Mr. P doesn't like anyone, particularly my son, to pet him there.


Susan we have only had that problem with males and it was due to their anal glands being obstructed. The vet has to squeeze them and it is not the least bit pleasant for the cat, the vet or any innocent bystanders. Our normally very sweet male started snapping at us and that was the problem. I'm sure their are other things that can cause them to react like that. I haven't seen that behavior in any of our females but they do have different parts. I have heard of hip dysplasia too and that it is very painful.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> My little darling had 3 scary singing snakes in his ear yesterday. Where do they come up with this stuff?


I don't know, Janet but isn't it great! As long as it isn't too scary of course.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I don't know, Janet but isn't it great! As long as it isn't too scary of course.


After we got into the house, I snuck downstairs, cut some lengths of yarn and we did away with the snakes. 
And they do LOVE being scared...until 3 AM.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> If everybody would go along, it would be ok.
> We could probably save money on moisturizers.


Back in the olden days when I was a child we didn't even have indoor plumbing and we went to grandma's every weekend to take our weekly bath. We didn't even get a tub to ourselves. My sister and I together and then my brothers. Then the big treat was watching TV for a couple hours and driving back home in our pajamas and pretending we were asleep so dad would carry us into the house. Even the chamber pot under the bed doesn't seem so bad now. How did we ever survive and how could we have been so happy?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Your humor is so much fun. But seriously, drought is a serious issue in western states and giving up a daily shower is responsible behavior.


Our family doctor is really into holistic medicine and she said Americans are so obsessed with cleanliness that many are actually killing off some of the good germs on their bodies surface and washing away protective oils that our hair and skin need to be healthy. She said unless you are doing hard physical labor every day you are fine with showering a few times a week and sponge baths on the rest. She said brushing your teeth twice a day a flossing are much more important for good health. I don't think a lot of people realize how gum disease, etc. can seriously affect other things in you body especially the heart.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Back in the olden days when I was a child we didn't even have indoor plumbing and we went to grandma's every weekend to take our weekly bath. We didn't even get a tub to ourselves. My sister and I together and then my brothers. Then the big treat was watching TV for a couple hours and driving back home in our pajamas and pretending we were asleep so dad would carry us into the house. Even the chamber pot under the bed doesn't seem so bad now. How did we ever survive and how could we have been so happy?


I am not sure whether I remember or if it is from seeing pics I know that my little brother and I shared the tub when we were really small. We collected the same dirt, I suppose. 
But, yeah, we washed up during the week and had one bath, now it's a big deal if kids miss a shower/bath on any given day and they don't even go outside to play!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I will see my dermatologist on Monday and I am going to ask about showering. My skin has become so dry and while I moisturize, when I read all the chemicals it contains, I begin to worry. I have read some recent accounts about the good skin bacteria and there is a movement not to wash hair so frequently. I will of course report back on what I have learned.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Our family doctor is really into holistic medicine and she said Americans are so obsessed with cleanliness that many are actually killing off some of the good germs on their bodies surface and washing away protective oils that our hair and skin need to be healthy. She said unless you are doing hard physical labor every day you are fine with showering a few times a week and sponge baths on the rest. She said brushing your teeth twice a day a flossing are much more important for good health. I don't think a lot of people realize how gum disease, etc. can seriously affect other things in you body especially the heart.


Didn't someone post a piece or a blog entry not so long ago about the old '50s ads that seem to be start or extension of the women's body parts are dirty, blah, blah, blah?
It truly is a waste of resources.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> I will see my dermatologist on Monday and I am going to ask about showering. My skin has become so dry and while I moisturize, when I read all the chemicals it contains, I begin to worry. I have read some recent accounts about the good skin bacteria and there is a movement not to wash hair so frequently. I will of course report back on what I have learned.


I await your report, SQM.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I will see my dermatologist on Monday and I am going to ask about showering. My skin has become so dry and while I moisturize, when I read all the chemicals it contains, I begin to worry. I have read some recent accounts about the good skin bacteria and there is a movement not to wash hair so frequently. I will of course report back on what I have learned.


There are a couple of threads on KP, SQM, about being thrifty or frugal. I think that each has "recipes" for homemade moisurizers with all natural ingredients. 
I will see if I can edit and add them to this post.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-229533-1.html

and then this one,

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-214090-1.html


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> There are a couple of threads on KP, SQM, about being thrifty or frugal. I think that each has "recipes" for homemade moisurizers with all natural ingredients.
> I will see if I can edit and add them to this post.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-229533-1.html


One thing our doctor said everyone should have on hand is vaseline. She said to rub it on any areas of dry skin very sparingly and also use on chapped lips, cheeks, on both ends, etc. The thing is a little tiny bit rubbed in well goes a log way and is also very economical and doesn't have additives like other moisturizers that a lot of people are allergic too. In the summer she said it would be too heavy but great for winter dryness.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:
 

> One thing our doctor said everyone should have on hand is vaseline. She said to rub it on any areas of dry skin very sparingly and also use on chapped lips, cheeks, on both ends, etc. The thing is a little tiny bit rubbed in well goes a log way and is also very economical and doesn't have additives like other moisturizers that a lot of people are allergic too. In the summer she said it would be too heavy but great for winter dryness.


It is also good for that nasal dryness from the heat, put a bit of petroleum jelly on the bridge of the nose and everything becomes much less dry. I don't remember how long that lasts, though.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> There are a couple of threads on KP, SQM, about being thrifty or frugal. I think that each has "recipes" for homemade moisurizers with all natural ingredients.
> I will see if I can edit and add them to this post.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-229533-1.html
> ...


Thanks, Janet very informative.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> It is also good for that nasal dryness from the heat, put a bit of petroleum jelly on the bridge of the nose and everything becomes much less dry. I don't remember how long that lasts, though.


I will have to try that.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> One thing our doctor said everyone should have on hand is vaseline. She said to rub it on any areas of dry skin very sparingly and also use on chapped lips, cheeks, on both ends, etc. The thing is a little tiny bit rubbed in well goes a log way and is also very economical and doesn't have additives like other moisturizers that a lot of people are allergic too. In the summer she said it would be too heavy but great for winter dryness.


Back in the olden days, when we went out even if it was colder than 40 degrees, my mother would put vaseline on our cheeks to prevent chapping and windburn. I suppose I have just forgotten the lips part. I don't remember ever getting chapped lips as a child.
We would rather spend $4. and up for some name brand stuff loaded with artificial color and stupid flavorings that has been tested on animals.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> One thing our doctor said everyone should have on hand is vaseline. She said to rub it on any areas of dry skin very sparingly and also use on chapped lips, cheeks, on both ends, etc. The thing is a little tiny bit rubbed in well goes a log way and is also very economical and doesn't have additives like other moisturizers that a lot of people are allergic too. In the summer she said it would be too heavy but great for winter dryness.


Now I have talked myself into investing in some petroleum jelly, I wonder if we are supporting oil companies...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> One thing our doctor said everyone should have on hand is vaseline. She said to rub it on any areas of dry skin very sparingly and also use on chapped lips, cheeks, on both ends, etc. The thing is a little tiny bit rubbed in well goes a log way and is also very economical and doesn't have additives like other moisturizers that a lot of people are allergic too. In the summer she said it would be too heavy but great for winter dryness.


All of the antibacterial soaps and cleansers do more harm than good. Our bodies are made to withstand certain bacterias. The antibacterials are terrible for the skin.
Vaseline is that all purpose cure for all. Aside from what you mentioned, Cheeky, it makes a very nice under eye moisturizer as well as eye makeup remover, and does a great job on dry heels.
Of course Brynn found a jar that my son had left unbeknown to me in a dresser in the guest room. Talk about water proof! It took 3 shampoos to get it out of her hair. 
Janet, there is a line of kids products called Little Remedies.
They are all natural. The nose spray is simply saline. I use that in this dry cold climate.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> All of the antibacterial soaps and cleansers do more harm than good. Our bodies are made to withstand certain bacterias. The antibacterials are terrible for the skin.
> Vaseline is that all purpose cure for all. Aside from what you mentioned, Cheeky, it makes a very nice under eye moisturizer as well as eye makeup remover, and does a great job on dry heels.
> Of course Brynn found a jar that my son had left unbeknown to me in a dresser in the guest room. Talk about water proof! It took 3 shampoos to get it out of her hair.
> Janet, there is a line of kids products called Little Remedies.
> They are all natural. The nose spray is simply saline. I use that in this dry cold climate.


When I was about a year old, my mother left a container of petroleum jelly on the dresser next to my crib... EVERYWHERE! 
For years afterward there was a mark on the wall where it just sunk right in while she was trying to get me jellyfree.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

always read the label for petroleum jelly


Is Petroleum Jelly Safe?

Consumer Concerns

In later years it was found that petroleum jelly did not actually heal cuts and wounds as previously thought and that it could actually trap bacteria in the skin and therefore should not be used on fresh burns. Other problems have been discovered through the years, including something called lipid pneumonia, when petroleum jelly is used around and inside the nose. Lipid pneumonia is an infection caused by the inhalation of fats.

Now petrolatum is regularly added to lotions and creams because of its ability to retain moisture. But some health issues have raised concerns. The major concern that has flooded the Internet with numerous pro and con articles, are PAHs, known contaminants in unrefined petrolatum. Many health professionals like Dr. Andrew Weil dont believe consumers should be concerned with petroleum jelly causing cancer.

USP petroleum jelly is not the same as the unrefined petrolatum material that is said to be carcinogenic. Petrolatum in drugs, food and food packaging must meet FDA impurity restrictions. White petroleum jelly is a refined, purified extract of heavy waxes and paraffinic oils and USP white petroleum jelly has passed the safety standards of the FDA for use in food and cosmetics. Dr. Jim DeVito stated in an interview with KDVR-TV (Fox 31 Denver) that as long as the consumer knows where it comes from and what procedures have been used to purify it--its totally safe. The problem is that not all manufacturers choose to use refined petrolatum or use low-grade refinement processing, and there is the potential for PAHs to still be present. Consumers should look for USP white petroleum jelly (BP in Britain and Ph. Eur in Europe) which indicates the grade, where it was refined and that it meets specific purity standards, and go with trusted brands like Vaseline Petroleum Jelly. The Environmental Working Group (EWG) has given Vaseline Petroleum Jelly a 0 rating, meaning that the organization considers it to be a low hazard. See more about the rating.

While it has not been definitively proven that petroleum-based products are carcinogenic in humans, those who want to err on the side of caution and wish to avoid petrolatum in their skin care products can look for ingredients listed as petroleum jelly, petrolatum, white petrolatum, mineral oil (which is a petroleum-derived oil) and soft paraffin.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah, and I don't think there's anything wrong with rambling conversations. People who post here talk about different issues of the day and things they care about, so the subjects we discuss change. Seems OK to me.Some of the important issues of the day that we discuss move out of the news and general public attention so why not here, too?


Janet Cooke said:


> And that's not to say that it couldn't naturally slide back around to abortion, just that right now we aren't there and nobody is going to jump in every 30 pages and make us go there.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> There are a couple of threads on KP, SQM, about being thrifty or frugal. I think that each has "recipes" for homemade moisurizers with all natural ingredients.
> I will see if I can edit and add them to this post.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-229533-1.html
> ...


Thanks Ol' Cooke for the links. They were excellent. I use Swanson's so I will check them out and there is an African American store in my bldg and they sell shea butter products which I know are pure. But I also need a sunscreen since I had a basal cell on my snout the summer before last. But due to the dry heat in my apt., my skin itches constantly. I don't cook so I will have to forego making it myself. Again thanks.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Well, maybe. Drought rules, Maid
> If it's only p
> Let it be


And if it's brown, flush it down.Here we go again. (ooooh, bad pun NOT intended) I bet there will be some water rationing and prices for a lot of foods will skyrocket. California ranges between being the 5th to 7th largest economy in the world and part of that is due to our tremendous agricultural business. But the rain still sounds sweet when one is indoors and snug.

What do you think of Jerry Brown's announcement that he'll run for Governor of CA for the 4th time? It would be interesting if he won because his father developed the last big water supply pan when he was Governor. Maybe his son will be the one to develop a new water supply plan.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

And think of all the other guys who play golf on courses around the country that maintain their greens which uses a lot of water. The President could give up golf to acknowledge the drought in the west, but I'll bet he wouldn't have many imitators.


lovethelake said:


> Think of all the water wasted at the golf course Obama played at over President's Weekend. So until he gives up his 'greens', don't look for sympathy from me. But I guess all that snow again proves global warming. Besides that, hear they are having a good soaker today, now they will complain they have too much.
> 
> Maybe if they would care more about people and not the smelt fish, the drought would not be as severe as they are causing it to be. In some ways, this is a man made drought too.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Now I have talked myself into investing in some petroleum jelly, I wonder if we are supporting oil companies...


Cocoa butter and olive oil are good too. I really like cocoa butter. As I understand it, the point of putting on a moisturizer is to slow down of evaporation of water in the skin.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You are missing the point of Obama's golf outing in California. The golf course was beautiful, and it took a lot of water to keep it that way.
> 
> But couldn't that water have had a better use if the farmers could use it to water their crops. So if you were starving, which would you rather see, a beautiful golf course or farmland bursting with crops so you could eat. But then there is always that Delta Smelt you could eat if you were starving.


Joey, Joey, Joey . . . .


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Of course the water wasted on golfing greens could be better used by farmers. My point is that the President is only ONE man who golfs, and the course he played on and all the others around California are used by many, many people. The course Obama played on was maintained before he played there and is still probably just as beautifully green as the day he played there.

You're missing the point that the President playing golf has no impact on how golf courses are maintained. When all the golfers in states suffering drought gave up golfing that would mean a lot more than any golfing the President might play.

Of course, if I was starving, I'd want to get a bunch of other hungry folks out on those golf courses putting in their own vegetable gardens.


joeysomma said:


> You are missing the point of Obama's golf outing in California. The golf course was beautiful, and it took a lot of water to keep it that way.
> 
> But couldn't that water have had a better use if the farmers could use it to water their crops. So if you were starving, which would you rather see, a beautiful golf course or farmland bursting with crops so you could eat. But then there is always that Delta Smelt you could eat if you were starving.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Of course the water wasted on golfing greens could be better used by farmers. My point is that the President is only ONE man who golfs, and the course he played on and all the others around California are used by many, many people. The course Obama played on was maintained before he played there and is still probably just as beautifully green as the day he played there.
> 
> You're missing the point that the President playing golf has no impact on how golf courses are maintained. When all the golfers in states suffering drought gave up golfing that would mean a lot more than any golfing the President might play.
> 
> Of course, if I was starving, I'd want to get a bunch of other hungry folks out on those golf courses putting in their own vegetable gardens.


Congratulations for responding to this one, Maid. I started to, but decided that it really didnt have to be spelled out. Or did it?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Congratulations for responding to this one, Maid. I started to, but decided that it really didnt have to be spelled out. Or did it?


Face it, Obama is causing the drought and all the other problems worldwide. Just ask the RWN's and they will happily tell you it is true. Bless their little pea pickin hearts. :lol:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Of course the water wasted on golfing greens could be better used by farmers. My point is that the President is only ONE man who golfs, and the course he played on and all the others around California are used by many, many people. The course Obama played on was maintained before he played there and is still probably just as beautifully green as the day he played there.
> 
> You're missing the point that the President playing golf has no impact on how golf courses are maintained. When all the golfers in states suffering drought gave up golfing that would mean a lot more than any golfing the President might play.
> 
> Of course, if I was starving, I'd want to get a bunch of other hungry folks out on those golf courses putting in their own vegetable gardens.


The fuel used by jets would be better converted to heating uses, maybe we should close down the airlines and airports. Disneyland and Disney World use tremendous amounts of water and other resources. 
Maybe we should shut downthose fabulous entertainment centers and all of the water parks and amusement parks. 
Geez Louise, those folks will stretch any point to take pot shots at President Obama, won't they?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Of course he is the cause of it. Wasn't the water turned off while he was President. Why didn't he use his pen and phone and write an executive order to turn the water back on for those farmers?
> 
> I guess the golf courses are more important than the farmers making a "living wage" and people having food to eat at a reasonable price.


Please tell me you're kidding.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think I remember reading that one of the contributing factors to polio was cleanliness preventing the development of immunity.

We need dirt. Dirt is good.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Our family doctor is really into holistic medicine and she said Americans are so obsessed with cleanliness that many are actually killing off some of the good germs on their bodies surface and washing away protective oils that our hair and skin need to be healthy. She said unless you are doing hard physical labor every day you are fine with showering a few times a week and sponge baths on the rest. She said brushing your teeth twice a day a flossing are much more important for good health. I don't think a lot of people realize how gum disease, etc. can seriously affect other things in you body especially the heart.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Congratulations for responding to this one, Maid. I started to, but decided that it really didnt have to be spelled out. Or did it?


I have pretty much decided that there is nothing they say that we haven't already responded to dozens of times and it is a waste. They just come back with the same points in a bit different form each time. 
So I say, if someone is in the mood to play with them, go for it. 
Otherwise, it is just the bleating of little goats or maybe some scary singing snakes in a child's ear.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We're counting on you.



SQM said:


> I will see my dermatologist on Monday and I am going to ask about showering. My skin has become so dry and while I moisturize, when I read all the chemicals it contains, I begin to worry. I have read some recent accounts about the good skin bacteria and there is a movement not to wash hair so frequently. I will of course report back on what I have learned.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I have pretty much decided that there is nothing they say that we haven't already responded to dozens of times and it is a waste. They just come back with the same points in a bit different form each time.
> So I say, if someone is in the mood to play with them, go for it.
> Otherwise, it is just the bleating of little goats or maybe some scary singing snakes in a child's ear.


Oh, please I'll have nightmares!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a recipe for 'baby butt cream' that is great for all skin irritations I've had.....and I figure if a mom dermatologist recommends it for babies, count me in.

I've also used and like WEN a non-soaping hair 'shampoo.' I've also read about other products coming on the market.



SQM said:


> I will see my dermatologist on Monday and I am going to ask about showering. My skin has become so dry and while I moisturize, when I read all the chemicals it contains, I begin to worry. I have read some recent accounts about the good skin bacteria and there is a movement not to wash hair so frequently. I will of course report back on what I have learned.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

isn't the pipeline a bit messy for the environment? Are you concerned about natural habitats being ruined? The infrastructure of this country is such a mess, that if the republicans would let go of some money, or redirect it from Wall Street, then jobs can be created. Or let the Koch bros make a humanistic donation and not one to Lincoln Center that charges so much for tickets that only the rich can afford to go there.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If Obama can use his phone and pen to change the ACA to what ever he wants to, he can also use his phone and pen to turn the water back on for the farmers. He could also use it to OK the pipeline so thousands of Americans could make a "living wage." I guess he wants more people to become victims of the economy than to be able support themselves.


He has such powers, maybe he can turn it to wine.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> I have a recipe for 'baby butt cream' that is great for all skin irritations I've had.....and I figure if a mom dermatologist recommends it for babies, count me in.
> 
> I've also used and like WEN a non-soaping hair 'shampoo.' I've also read about other products coming on the market.


What was all that fuss about using shampoo? People were supposed to wash their scalps with baking soda or something? How do you wash your scalp without washing your hair? I'm not up on all this stuff.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There is a product, usually available at pharmacies, hydrated petrolatum. I've purchased it for 16 oz for $8.00. It's a base used by pharmacies when they used to mix up prescriptions for lotions....vaseline=petrolatum. Especially effective when used while the skin is wet. For a home spa treatment, warm a fluffy towel in the dryer and wrap up after rubbing hydrated petrolatum on moist skin. Purrrrrr.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> One thing our doctor said everyone should have on hand is vaseline. She said to rub it on any areas of dry skin very sparingly and also use on chapped lips, cheeks, on both ends, etc. The thing is a little tiny bit rubbed in well goes a log way and is also very economical and doesn't have additives like other moisturizers that a lot of people are allergic too. In the summer she said it would be too heavy but great for winter dryness.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

At least they won't get rich on a little jar for each of us.



Janet Cooke said:


> Now I have talked myself into investing in some petroleum jelly, I wonder if we are supporting oil companies...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks peacegoddess. Perfect.



peacegoddess said:


> always read the label for petroleum jelly
> 
> Is Petroleum Jelly Safe?
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My mind works this way. (I bet you noticed.)



MaidInBedlam said:


> Yeah, and I don't think there's anything wrong with rambling conversations. People who post here talk about different issues of the day and things they care about, so the subjects we discuss change. Seems OK to me.Some of the important issues of the day that we discuss move out of the news and general public attention so why not here, too?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good points. Thanks.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Of course the water wasted on golfing greens could be better used by farmers. My point is that the President is only ONE man who golfs, and the course he played on and all the others around California are used by many, many people. The course Obama played on was maintained before he played there and is still probably just as beautifully green as the day he played there.
> 
> You're missing the point that the President playing golf has no impact on how golf courses are maintained. When all the golfers in states suffering drought gave up golfing that would mean a lot more than any golfing the President might play.
> 
> Of course, if I was starving, I'd want to get a bunch of other hungry folks out on those golf courses putting in their own vegetable gardens.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There you go. All President Obama's fault. (SARCASM)



joeysomma said:


> Of course he is the cause of it. Wasn't the water turned off while he was President. Why didn't he use his pen and phone and write an executive order to turn the water back on for those farmers?
> 
> I guess the golf courses are more important than the farmers making a "living wage" and people having food to eat at a reasonable price.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You betcha.



Janet Cooke said:


> The fuel used by jets would be better converted to heating uses, maybe we should close down the airlines and airports. Disneyland and Disney World use tremendous amounts of water and other resources.
> Maybe we should shut downthose fabulous entertainment centers and all of the water parks and amusement parks.
> Geez Louise, those folks will stretch any point to take pot shots at President Obama, won't they?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No. KGB does that.



alcameron said:


> He has such powers, maybe he can turn it to wine.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

WEN doesn't lather....which put me off until a dear friend sent me some to try because she loved it. It feels a bit like conditioner and it does clean your scalp...and leaves your hair clean, static-free and preserves hair color. (This is all my personal observation.)



alcameron said:


> What was all that fuss about using shampoo? People were supposed to wash their scalps with baking soda or something? How do you wash your scalp without washing your hair? I'm not up on all this stuff.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Sorry, double post


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

alcameron said:


> Joey, Joey, Joey . . . .


Funny how they never have these concerns when white Presidents golf.

That being said, it would be a great gesture if Obama would at least only golf on courses that at least are making serious efforts to conserve water etc...

These snide comments from the RWers though are based on some false idea that environmentalists think everyone should give up everything they love, which of course, is not the case.

We just need to start being much more thoughtful and innovative and at least make EFFORTS.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> isn't the pipeline a bit messy for the environment? Are you concerned about natural habitats being ruined? The infrastructure of this country is such a mess, that if the republicans would let go of some money, or redirect it from Wall Street, then jobs can be created. Or let the Koch bros make a humanistic donation and not one to Lincoln Center that charges so much for tickets that only the rich can afford to go there.


Not onlty that many people will be affected by toxic groundwater, their farms will have tainted soil. and our food therefore will be tainted. Too much pollution of groundwater only have it to be put on the open market. 
Koch brothers don't make 'humanistic donations' They are only for themselves..


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> He has such powers, maybe he can turn it to wine.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Good one, Al!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If Obama can use his phone and pen to change the ACA to what ever he wants to, he can also use his phone and pen to turn the water back on for the farmers. He could also use it to OK the pipeline so thousands of Americans could make a "living wage." I guess he wants more people to become victims of the economy than to be able support themselves.


Maybe he is concerned about the safety of our dirnking water and crops.

Here is a post from Knitter in Nebraska. It may help you understand what this pipeline will do.

[quote} Knitter in Nebraska
It amazes me that most people are so ignorant about this topic. Yes, the jobs are temporary. This pipeline is horrible for many reasons but the biggest reason is that the route sits right on top of the Ogalla Aquifer. This aquifer provides water to the vast majority of food production in this country. An important thing to understand is that tar sands oil is very thick and will not "flow" through a pipeline. This oil must be thinned with highly toxic chemicals to get it to "flow". When a pipeline breaks, you not only have the oil to worry about, you now have toxic chemicals leeching down into the aquifer. Of course this concerns me because it affects the drinking water of me and my family. But it should concern everybody because the food you eat is being watered with these toxic chemicals. The aquifer goes right down the middle of the country. Your grains and vegetables and even meats will be exposed. Now, ask yourself, who benefits? We don't! The oil will not stay in the US. It will be sold on the open market, most likely to China. The oil companies will make huge profits! People will get rich but you and I will pay the price! Now look at the practice of eminent domain. Its bad enough when an American company can steal your land from you. Do we really want to allow foreign companies to steal our land so that they can profit? This whole thing is about money! The rich and powerful think that they can take whatever they want! As a Nebraskan, I'm being bombarded with advertising and phone calls! Its nothing but propaganda by the rich and powerful who stand to profit from this! This is a disaster waiting to happen! [end quote]

I happen to agree with her. Call your senators and tell them that we don't want this!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

This says what I would like to say so much better.

http://bigthink.com/against-the-new-taboo/its-not-just-a-joke-the-ethics-of-mocking-someone-appearance


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Funny how they never have these concerns when white Presidents golf.


It's obvious, isn't it? There's something about the sight of an African-American gentlemen playing golf that really galls them--in their minds Obama should only be on the greens to tote clubs and fetch drinks from the clubhouse.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

One can only imagine Tiger Wood's life.




susanmos2000 said:


> It's obvious, isn't it? There's something about the sight of an African-American gentlemen playing golf that really galls them--in their minds Obama should only be on the greens to tote clubs and fetch drinks from the clubhouse.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> One can only imagine Tiger Wood's life.


I know--never liked him after his blatant infidelity was revealed, but he did show a lot of courage by challenging the stereotype that golf was "a white man's sport". God only knows the bigoted comments and insults he received over the years--wonder how many times some old white guy assumed he was a caddy and ordered him to carry the clubs?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> always read the label for petroleum jelly
> 
> Is Petroleum Jelly Safe?
> 
> ...


I have spoken to many people about this. The only thing PJ does is stay on the skin to keep things off it. Like adding some around the cuticles and top of the hands before painting. Using olive oil is good for the skin. Coconut oil has natural antibiotic qualities, but it does have a tendency to dry your skin out. If I remember, I try to about once a week add coffee grounds to some hand soap and wash my hands. Then I put on a hand cream that my friend makes and sells to recondition them. Easy


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I know--never liked him after his blatant infidelity was revealed, but he did show a lot of courage by challenging the stereotype that golf was "a white man's sport". God only knows the bigoted comments and insults he received over the years--wonder how many times some old white guy assumed he was a caddy and ordered him to carry the clubs?


You are so wrong. I had heard of Tiger almost 20 years ago when he was a child prodigy. I don't remember what show it was that he appeared on, but he was barely all enough to hold a club when he showed his putting abilities. He was recognized for his golfing talents nationally when he was so young that I doubt anyone thought he was a caddy. Your false accusations and assumptions are very telling.

I too don't follow his career anymore, after his 'sex addiction' was revealed. It saddened me that a person that had such potential to be a role model for all children couldn't handle or accept that responsibility.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> One thing our doctor said everyone should have on hand is vaseline. She said to rub it on any areas of dry skin very sparingly and also use on chapped lips, cheeks, on both ends, etc. The thing is a little tiny bit rubbed in well goes a log way and is also very economical and doesn't have additives like other moisturizers that a lot of people are allergic too. In the summer she said it would be too heavy but great for winter dryness.


Gee. I take an evening off and this becomes WebMD?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> This says what I would like to say so much better.
> 
> http://bigthink.com/against-the-new-taboo/its-not-just-a-joke-the-ethics-of-mocking-someone-appearance


But how did you get that ad for Guernsey to appear right in the middle?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Would someone explain that eighteen years old is NOT considered a child, prodigy or otherwise. 
Then have a go at the piece about just because there is a legitimate reason to be annoyed doesn't mean that there is no racism involved.

Just a sampling...

http://www.bing.com/search?q=racism+against+Tiger+Woods&go=&qs=n&form=QBLH&pq=racism+against+tiger+woods&sc=0-16&sp=-1&sk=&cvid=9ac559c908e04cc9880570a72e673ba7


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

To Cooke - that was quite a thoughtful link you provided. Because of the anonymity here, it is easy for us to get involved in a pissing game of who can be wittier in our insults toward each other. And as the writer mentioned, it brings no results but resistance.

So we should think about what is the meaning of this thread. We are not going to change minds if the "facts" are packaged in insults. So maybe we discuss what both sides wish to accomplish here and vote to stop with the put-downs. Many of the ladies here are very witty and it is hard to resist a witticism at times. Maybe another thread can be posted where we can have an outlet for our funnies but in a humanistic way on topics that will not instigate rage.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Gee. I take an evening off and this becomes WebMD?


Hey welcome back from Romantic World. Where did you go for dinner?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> But how did you get that ad for Guernsey to appear right in the middle?


Cookies, Baby, Cookies.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> To Cooke - that was quite a thoughtful link you provided. Because of the anonymity here, it is easy for us to get involved in a pissing game of who can be wittier in our insults toward each other. And as the writer mentioned, it brings no results but resistance.
> 
> So we should think about what is the meaning of this thread. We are not going to change minds if the "facts" are packaged in insults. So maybe we discuss what both sides wish to accomplish here and vote to stop with the put-downs. Many of the ladies here are very witty and it is hard to resist a witticism at times. Maybe another thread can be posted where we can have an outlet for our funnies but in a humanistic way on topics that will not instigate rage.


Thanks, I thought it was pretty fitting in the War on Women. 
We hurt ourselves so much when we use appearance to hurt others.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I agree. I had a lapse in judgement yesterday and responded seriously to some people who post here who will NEVER understand a serious and informative post by anyone outside their circle. I could have said "The Sun rises in the East." and been told I was wrong about that. Fortunately, I made some playful posts, too. I'll try to do better.


Janet Cooke said:


> I have pretty much decided that there is nothing they say that we haven't already responded to dozens of times and it is a waste. They just come back with the same points in a bit different form each time.
> So I say, if someone is in the mood to play with them, go for it.
> Otherwise, it is just the bleating of little goats or maybe some scary singing snakes in a child's ear.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

That is the true WOW - The expectations of our culture that we should distort ourselves to fit in an unreachable goal of beauty. That is why, no matter what side we are on, we should never insult each others bodies. The media is doing that for us. 

(I refuse, in semi-retirement - to wear heavy construction bras anymore. My friends comment on it. I said I am no longer in the market to have the need to package my breasts.)

So let us apply our pithy words to anything but our mutual bodies. Thanks Ladies of all Opinions.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I agree. I had a lapse in judgement yesterday and responded seriously to some people who post here who will NEVER understand a serious and informative post by anyone outside their circle. I could have said "The Sun rises in the East." and been told I was wrong about that. Fortunately, I made some playful posts, too. I'll try to do better.


I think we need daily reminders and even then if we have a head of steam it may not work.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

First we need an agreement amongst all of us, that we will not make offensive remarks about women's bodies. Then we can practice mindfulness here should the urge arise.

I will go first - others can add their names to this if they feel this is the right direction.

1. SQM


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

For some of our "friends" here, money is their God no matter how often they talk about their Christian beliefs. They think money is far more important than the environment. I'm sure the pipeline would generate jobs, good ones even, but I'm not sure that's the most important thing about it. The points you raise are especially relevant.


 SQM said:


> isn't the pipeline a bit messy for the environment? Are you concerned about natural habitats being ruined? The infrastructure of this country is such a mess, that if the republicans would let go of some money, or redirect it from Wall Street, then jobs can be created. Or let the Koch bros make a humanistic donation and not one to Lincoln Center that charges so much for tickets that only the rich can afford to go there.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You are so wrong. I had heard of Tiger almost 20 years ago when he was a child prodigy. I don't remember what show it was that he appeared on, but he was barely all enough to hold a club when he showed his putting abilities. He was recognized for his golfing talents nationally when he was so young that I doubt anyone thought he was a caddy. Your false accusations and assumptions are very telling.


 Is it possible that he had a life outside the times you saw him on TV? Your cluelessness and false accusations are very telling.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> For some of our "friends" here, money is their God no matter how often they talk about their Christian beliefs. They think money is far more important than the environment. I'm sure the pipeline would generate jobs, good ones even, but I'm not sure that's the most important thing about it. The points you raise are especially relevant.


Maid, those jobs would be temporary at best. Once the pipeline is done, the Americans working on it are out of work. The good ones will probably go to Canadians, since it's a Canadian, not a US, project.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> You betcha.


We've been seeing a PSA that states one of California's biggest uses of water is its use to generate electrical power. When we changed to CFLs in my home we halved our electric bill. Maybe we should use candles, but there're probably a bunch of things wrong with them, too.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hey welcome back from Romantic World. Where did you go for dinner?


We entertained at home. Some friends who had been to our wedding and a few newbies. Our son made the place look like Buckingham Palace, did all the shopping, and cooked some. I made the two things I always enjoy making, soup and bread.

So it wasn't all that romantic. After all, I left my Delilah costume in the closet. But after 50 years, what do you expect? Oh, and son washed the dishes, the fancy set that we don't put the dishwasher.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> So you didn't like Tiger Woods after you found out he lied to his wife. Then it is not racist! I do not like Obama because he lied to the American people. Then I cannot be racist!


 :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You are so wrong. I had heard of Tiger almost 20 years ago when he was a child prodigy. I don't remember what show it was that he appeared on, but he was barely all enough to hold a club when he showed his putting abilities. He was recognized for his golfing talents nationally when he was so young that I doubt anyone thought he was a caddy. Your false accusations and assumptions are very telling.


Sorry, toots--the number of African-Americans who have been mistaken for caddies, cooks, waitresses, bellboys, and maids is astounding. Even Obama was mistaken for a waiter at a posh party in 2003. From Outsidethebeltway.com:

"Standing by myself I noticed, on the periphery of the party, a man looking as awkward and out-of-place as I felt. I approached him and introduced myself. He was an Illinois state senator who was running for the U.S. Senate. He was African American, one of a few black people in attendance.
We spoke at length about his campaign. He was charismatic in a quiet, solemn way. I told him I wanted to pitch a profile of him to a national magazine. (The magazine later rejected my proposal.)
The following year I watched as he gave the keynote address at the Democratic National Convention, and then won his Senate seat that fall. On Tuesday, Barack Obama was elected the 44th president of the United States.
But what I will always remember is as I was leaving that party in 2003, I was approached by another guest, an established author. He asked about the man I had been talking to. Sheepishly he told me he didnt know that Obama was a guest at the party, and had asked him to fetch him a drink. In less than six years, Obama has gone from being mistaken for a waiter among the New York media elite, to the president-elect."


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> To Cooke - that was quite a thoughtful link you provided. Because of the anonymity here, it is easy for us to get involved in a pissing game of who can be wittier in our insults toward each other. And as the writer mentioned, it brings no results but resistance.
> 
> So we should think about what is the meaning of this thread. We are not going to change minds if the "facts" are packaged in insults. So maybe we discuss what both sides wish to accomplish here and vote to stop with the put-downs. Many of the ladies here are very witty and it is hard to resist a witticism at times. Maybe another thread can be posted where we can have an outlet for our funnies but in a humanistic way on topics that will not instigate rage.


Good idea. Since this thread was started by a Conservative on the subject of abortion, and since the Libs hijacked this thread and settled in to make it their "home base", I suggest you lead by starting a thread by a Lib for Libs.

You lead and your buds can follow.

Or here is an alternative. As a matter of fact, your Lib buddy, Vocal J. Blighter has started a new thread about judging someone as a Racist; Vocal's favorite subject. I suggest you join her thread with all your other Lib buddies who should be happy to hijack that thread and topic thereby making that thread your Liberal new home base.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks, I stand corrected and appreciate that. I forgot that very important point about Canada.


Poor Purl said:


> Maid, those jobs would be temporary at best. Once the pipeline is done, the Americans working on it are out of work. The good ones will probably go to Canadians, since it's a Canadian, not a US, project.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> We've been seeing a PSA that states one of California's biggest uses of water is its use to generate electrical power. When we changed to CFLs in my home we halved our electric bill. Maybe we should use candles, but there're probably a bunch of things wrong with them, too.


Can they not reuse that water?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Let's talk abortion and conservative males stupidity regarding same.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> That is the true WOW - The expectations of our culture that we should distort ourselves to fit in an unreachable goal of beauty. That is why, *no matter what side we are on, we should never insult each others bodies.* The media is doing that for us.
> 
> So let us apply our pithy words to anything but our mutual bodies. Thanks Ladies of all Opinions.


>>>>>> Another good idea SQM. Please have a heart-to-heart talk with your bud, Vocal Lisa, and have her be the first to follow your lead, since here is Vocal Lisa's post about me just yesterday:



Vocal Lisa said:


> Won't comment on years, but I'd say you're AT LEAST 20 LBS past child bearing safety based on the pictures you provided us. It's dangerous to be THAT obese and to try and gestate and give birth to a child.
> 
> Sorry our Not-So-Little-Dumplin', the poundage wasn't as concealed as you think it was.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Can they not reuse that water?


I don't know. A catchment system or recycling system would have to be installed. Also, as I understand it, the speed at which the water flows determines how fast the power producing turbines run. Two reservoirs located at different heights can generate power just by moving the water from one reservoir to the another. Whatever systems have to be put in place, time and money would have to be spent.

Interestingly, California;s Governor, Jerry Brown, has announced he will run for a 4th term and one of his priorities will be to develop a new water supply system for the state. His father, Pat Brown, designed the last major water supply system in California, which ix now sadly outdated after almost 60 years. Seems to me it would be a pretty good thing that the son follow the father in this instance.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

He was accosted by a drunk 'fan' at the Phoenix Open one year and never returned.



susanmos2000 said:


> I know--never liked him after his blatant infidelity was revealed, but he did show a lot of courage by challenging the stereotype that golf was "a white man's sport". God only knows the bigoted comments and insults he received over the years--wonder how many times some old white guy assumed he was a caddy and ordered him to carry the clubs?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Let's talk abortion and conservative males stupidity regarding same.


Is it at all possible State Representative Lawrence Lockman is "kidding" Is there any possibility that he ended his political career with his ugla and absurd statement? I sure hope so.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Is it at all possible State Representative Lawrence Lockman is kidding" Is there any possibility that he ended his political career with his ugla and absurd statement? I sure hope so.


Did you catch a load of that Winding Road person who was on us hot and heavy a couple of weeks ago? People like her vote for people like him. 
Who knows if he was "kidding", I am sure he will claim that he was. Really funny joke, eh?
Hey, MIB, how is your mother doing?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the perspective.



susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry, toots--the number of African-Americans who have been mistaken for caddies, cooks, waitresses, bellboys, and maids is astounding. Even Obama was mistaken for a waiter at a posh party in 2003. From Outsidethebeltway.com:
> 
> "Standing by myself I noticed, on the periphery of the party, a man looking as awkward and out-of-place as I felt. I approached him and introduced myself. He was an Illinois state senator who was running for the U.S. Senate. He was African American, one of a few black people in attendance.
> We spoke at length about his campaign. He was charismatic in a quiet, solemn way. I told him I wanted to pitch a profile of him to a national magazine. (The magazine later rejected my proposal.)
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I actually gasped when I read this comment. Do you think he has any idea how offensive it is?



Janet Cooke said:


> Let's talk abortion and conservative males stupidity regarding same.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I actually gasped when I read this comment. Do you think he has any idea how offensive it is?


Perhaps he is feral. How could anyone not know the impact of a statement like that?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess the only choice .....ignorant or stupid?



Janet Cooke said:


> Perhaps he is feral. How could anyone not know the impact of a statement like that?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Did you catch a load of that Winding Road person who was on us hot and heavy a couple of weeks ago? People like her vote for people like him.
> Who knows if he was "kidding", I am sure he will claim that he was. Really funny joke, eh?
> Hey, MIB, how is your mother doing?


I missed Winding Road. My mother is doing great. She's tough and persistent. She's now strong enough to walk to all the nearby places she likes. She's exceptionally pleased. I am exceptionally pleased. my brother is exceptionally pleased. Thanks for asking. Tha was very nice of you.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I guess the only choice .....ignorant or stupid?


Could be either, kinda like this guy on my right.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good idea. Since this thread was started by a Conservative on the subject of abortion, and since the Libs hijacked this thread and settled in to make it their "home base", I suggest you lead by starting a thread by a Lib for Libs.
> 
> You lead and your buds can follow.
> 
> Or here is an alternative. As a matter of fact, your Lib buddy, Vocal J. Blighter has started a new thread about judging someone as a Racist; Vocal's favorite subject. I suggest you join her thread with all your other Lib buddies who should be happy to hijack that thread and topic thereby making that thread your Liberal new home base.


KPG
See you are still at it. Time to broaden your horizon.
Perhaps Cons. are limited by birth; sure appears like it. Who knows.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> See you are still at it. Time to broaden your horizon.
> Perhaps Cons. are limited by birth; sure appears like it. Who knows.


Speaking of Cons, how about that BitCoin mess??!

http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/USA-Update/2014/0228/MtGox-bankruptcy-Bitcoin-insiders-saw-problems-with-the-exchange-for-months


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good idea. Since this thread was started by a Conservative on the subject of abortion, and since the Libs hijacked this thread and settled in to make it their "home base", I suggest you lead by starting a thread by a Lib for Libs.
> 
> You lead and your buds can follow.
> 
> Or here is an alternative. As a matter of fact, your Lib buddy, Vocal J. Blighter has started a new thread about judging someone as a Racist; Vocal's favorite subject. I suggest you join her thread with all your other Lib buddies who should be happy to hijack that thread and topic thereby making that thread your Liberal new home base.


So what??? When she started the thread she gave no indication that is a thread only for conservatives and RWN"s
Why don't you join her thread? Oh wait, you couldn't keep up.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> So what??? When she started the thread she gave no indication that is a thread only for conservatives and RWN"s
> Why don't you join her thread? Oh wait, you couldn't keep up.


Oh, wait, you and your Lib buddies cannot begin and then maintain your own threads, so you all can only hijack threads begun by anyone other than a Lib. Too bad you cannot do anything other than ruin and soil a thread for all to see.

You are your Lib buds have done a fine job on this thread again. Bravo!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

KGB - wouldn't it have bored you to just talk to people who all share the same ideas? I don't think you would have still been here on page 129. This is fun for all.

I have lib buds and I have ear buds. Ha Ha.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Would someone explain that eighteen years old is NOT considered a child, prodigy or otherwise.
> Then have a go at the piece about just because there is a legitimate reason to be annoyed doesn't mean that there is no racism involved.
> 
> Just a sampling...
> ...


Question: When did Tiger Woods make his first national television appearance?

Answer: The first national television appearance by Tiger Woods happened before he was even three years old. On Oct. 6, 1978, Woods - then about 2 1/2 months shy of his third birthday - appeared, along with his father Earl, on The Mike Douglas Show. 
The Mike Douglas Show was an afternoon talk show that aired from 1961 through 1982. Douglas' other guests on that show were entertainment legends Bob Hope and Jimmy Stewart.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> First we need an agreement amongst all of us, that we will not make offensive remarks about women's bodies. Then we can practice mindfulness here should the urge arise.
> 
> I will go first - others can add their names to this if they feel this is the right direction.
> 
> 1. SQM


Personally to me the offensive comments made (mostly) by the Left are far more offensive and harmful to the women being responded to at the time.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

This is a bi-partisan effort, Lakes. The Right gets in quite a few good zingers. Will you sign up with me to keep the comments away from the personal even tho we used to say that politics are personal. What was the exact slogan?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, wait, you and your Lib buddies cannot began or maintain your own threads, so you all can only hijack threads begun by anyone other than a Lib. Too bad you cannot do anything other than ruin and soil a thread for all to see.
> You are your Lib buds have done a fine job on this thread again. Bravo
> !


Um, either you are blind or plain stupid. The lib threads are up and running smoothly. 
PS- Learn to speak English.
"You are your Lib buds have done a fine job on this thread again. Bravo!" You can edit it, but i copied your 
blunder.
Once again, had joey said "This a thread for conservative opinions" maybe things would be different. However, a statement like that has never stopped you from soiling the lib threads when the lib statement was posted. 
Yes, we have done a great job on this thread. Someone has to stop the lies and BS you post. 
Okay, libs, take a bow!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Personally to me the offensive comments made (mostly) by the Left are far more offensive and harmful to the women being responded to at the time.


Personally to me, you are the most offensive poster on these threads. Better call the WH and complain. Obama is golfing today.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry, toots--the number of African-Americans who have been mistaken for caddies, cooks, waitresses, bellboys, and maids is astounding. Even Obama was mistaken for a waiter at a posh party in 2003. From Outsidethebeltway.com:
> 
> "Standing by myself I noticed, on the periphery of the party, a man looking as awkward and out-of-place as I felt. I approached him and introduced myself. He was an Illinois state senator who was running for the U.S. Senate. He was African American, one of a few black people in attendance.
> We spoke at length about his campaign. He was charismatic in a quiet, solemn way. I told him I wanted to pitch a profile of him to a national magazine. (The magazine later rejected my proposal.)
> ...


Sorry , your comment was made about Tiger being mistaken for a caddy, not a generalization about black golfers. That is what I was responding to. Then you continue your racist tirade and add Obama to the mix. Why do angry liberal women always have to play the race card? I have been asked similar questions when I am in a clothing store (Excuse me, do you know where I can find_____?) I don't find that racists, homophobic, anti woman, anti Catholic, anti anything. I graciously tell them where it is if I know or find someone to help them.

I would suggest stop finding wars where there are none. It is disturbing that some always are looking for a fight, just for the sake of erroneous righteous indignation. There really is no reason to be a rebel without a true cause, waste of time and energy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Good, then you won't be harping anymore on these threads?
Because no matter how many times Obama golfs, you can't change it. So, rebel without a cause, heed your own advice.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Question: When did Tiger Woods make his first national television appearance?
> 
> Answer: The first national television appearance by Tiger Woods happened before he was even three years old. On Oct. 6, 1978, Woods - then about 2 1/2 months shy of his third birthday - appeared, along with his father Earl, on The Mike Douglas Show.
> The Mike Douglas Show was an afternoon talk show that aired from 1961 through 1982. Douglas' other guests on that show were entertainment legends Bob Hope and Jimmy Stewart.


You said and I quote "more than twenty years ago" 
So long as you are online, how about if you comment on the piece about all the racist slurs that have been thrown his way since that is what this is really about.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> You said and I quote "more than twenty years ago"
> So long as you are online, how about if you comment on the piece about all the racist slurs that have been thrown his way since that is what this is really about.


Good luck with that one, Janet. She's probably on hold with the White House. I told her Obama was golfing today.
:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Good luck with that one, Janet. She's probably on hold with the White House. I told her Obama was golfing today.
> :XD: :XD: :XD:


Doesn't matter, she lies and then she swears to it and so do all of her pals. The fact is that there is racism and sexism in sports. It doesn't matter if she recognizes it or not.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> KGB - wouldn't it have bored you to just talk to people who all share the same ideas? I don't think you would have still been here on page 129. This is fun for all.
> 
> I have lib buds and I have ear buds. Ha Ha.


Absolutely not. I participate in a thread that is on pages numbering in the thousands. We don't all always agree, but we don't insult and spit hatred at each other either like you and your Lib buds do. You and your friends do not understand how polite conversation and debate is realized.

You should first learn how to address others and me by our proper KP names rather than your pitiful and pathetic name calling. Then learn how to move into intelligent debate with insulting others or other's beliefs.

One would think you would realize how childish and a bore you all are.

BTW: Were you not the person who just insisted that people should stop name calling and picking on others? You intentionally call me KGB thinking you are oh so witty. Got news for you, you are the joke instead. Think about why I avoid the majority of your messages as do most others. No one wishes to read your posts or engage with you EXCEPT for your Lib buds who you treat respectfully.

I guess you have fun not engaging in intelligent discussions, but enjoy yourself only when intentionally attempting to insult and hurt others.

Suit yourself; you insulting me matters not as I would first have to value your opinion and judgements for you to have any affect on me. I have no wish to engage with people like you.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Absolutely not. I participate in a thread that is on pages in its thousands. You don't seem to understand how polite conversation and debate is realized.
> 
> You should first learn how to address others and me by our proper KP names rather than your pitiful and pathetic name calling.
> 
> ...


Boy did she peg me right! Indeed I am immature and shallow. Actually, I am going to take my gloves off now. I tried my best to improve on matters here but it was a wasted effort. Affable SQM no more.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OOOOO. Major zingers.



Janet Cooke said:


> Could be either, kinda like this guy on my right.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't usually under or over-estimate much on intelligence, but this bitcoin stuff truly amazed me.



Janet Cooke said:


> Speaking of Cons, how about that BitCoin mess??!
> 
> http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/USA-Update/2014/0228/MtGox-bankruptcy-Bitcoin-insiders-saw-problems-with-the-exchange-for-months


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> So what??? When she started the thread she gave no indication that is a thread only for conservatives and RWN"s
> Why don't you join her thread? Oh wait, you couldn't keep up.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Curtsy.



BrattyPatty said:


> Um, either you are blind or plain stupid. The lib threads are up and running smoothly.
> PS- Learn to speak English.
> "You are your Lib buds have done a fine job on this thread again. Bravo!" You can edit it, but i copied your
> blunder.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Good, then you won't be harping anymore on these threads?
> Because no matter how many times Obama golfs, you can't change it. So, rebel without a cause, heed your own advice.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sharpen up those long, pointed claws.



SQM said:


> Boy did she peg me right! Indeed I am immature and shallow. Actually, I am going to take my gloves off now. I tried my best to improve on matters here but it was a wasted effort. Affable SQM no more.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Sharpen up those long, pointed claws.


Biding my time. Biding my time.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Um, either you are blind or plain stupid.
> PS- Learn to speak English.
> You can edit it, but i copied your blunder.


You can edit them, but I copied your blunder*s* for you. I guess you are both blind and plain stupid?



BrattyPatty said:


> Not *onlty* that many people will be affected by toxic groundwater, their farms will have tainted soil*.* and our food therefore will be tainted. Too much pollution of groundwater only have it to be put on the open market.
> missing:The Koch brothers don't make 'humanistic donations' * T*hey are only for themselves.





BrattyPatty said:


> Yeah, they let her out of her padded cell once or twice a day for computer time. She really is a joke. That awful poo colored hair in her avatar is to hide that long *Pinnichio* nose of hers.





BrattyPatty said:


> Maybe so, but there is not one of us who are in the priesthood who have sexually and physically abused children. There are *coverups* all over this country. The St Paul diocese is *beggibg* the court not to release the names of those caught in the child abuse nets. All over the country, more and more are getting caught.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

It is a waste of time. The women of the KP right enjoy their ignorance. 
We do much better spending our energies on keeping each other up on what is going on than in playing stupid little games with them, don't we?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> It is a waste of time. The women of the KP right enjoy their ignorance.
> We do much better spending our energies on keeping each other up on what is going on than in playing stupid little games with them, don't we?


That's why I'm here on the left too.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Good luck with that one, Janet. She's probably on hold with the White House. I told her Obama was golfing today.
> :XD: :XD: :XD:


I hope he is, I don't know how people can miss the years of evidence concerning how much business is conducted on the golf courses of the United States. 
Fresh air, excercise for the body and the mind. How could anyone object?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I guess the problem with the RWN's around here is that they can't win a debate. Hell, they don't know how to debate. 
But I shouldn't say anything, after all this thread was started by a conservative.
:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Way to go KPG!! Once again you have cut out part of the quote to suit yourself. Keep trying, Pudgy. Typos are quite different than substituting an entire word.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Good luck with that one, Janet. She's probably on hold with the White House. I told her Obama was golfing today.
> :XD: :XD: :XD:


Maybe...or perhaps she heard the news that Putin is sending troops to the Ukraine and is off with the other righties to join her comrades-in-arms. I'm sure they expect to cross the Atlantic in jig time--the KGB has no doubt convinced them that She can walk on water, and that back of hers is broad enough to carry at least a dozen lackies.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah. They start em & we finish em.



BrattyPatty said:


> I guess the problem with the RWN's around here is that they can't win a debate. Hell, they don't know how to debate.
> But I shouldn't say anything, after all this thread was started by a conservative.
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Maybe...or perhaps she heard the news that Putin is sending troops to the Ukraine and is off with the other righties to join her comrades-in-arms. I'm sure they expect to cross the Atlantic in jig time--the KGB has no doubt convinced them that She can walk on water, and that back of hers is broad enough to carry at least a dozen lackies.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Maybe...or perhaps she heard the news that Putin is sending troops to the Ukraine and is off with the other righties to join her comrades-in-arms. I'm sure they expect to cross the Atlantic in jig time--the KGB has no doubt convinced them that She can walk on water, and that back of hers is broad enough to carry at least a dozen lackies.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Maybe...or perhaps she heard the news that Putin is sending troops to the Ukraine and is off with the other righties to join her comrades-in-arms. I'm sure they expect to cross the Atlantic in jig time--the KGB has no doubt convinced them that She can walk on water, and that back of hers is broad enough to carry at least a dozen lackies.


I have an idea this mission would turn out just like the truck convoy in DC.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Sorry , your comment was made about Tiger being mistaken for a caddy, not a generalization about black golfers. That is what I was responding to. Then you continue your racist tirade and add Obama to the mix. Why do angry liberal women always have to play the race card? I have been asked similar questions when I am in a clothing store (Excuse me, do you know where I can find_____?) I don't find that racists, homophobic, anti woman, anti Catholic, anti anything. I graciously tell them where it is if I know or find someone to help them.
> 
> I would suggest stop finding wars where there are none. It is disturbing that some always are looking for a fight, just for the sake of erroneous righteous indignation. There really is no reason to be a rebel without a true cause, waste of time and energy.


I have news for you, sweetheart. We libs aren't angry; we have no reason to be angry; and the more you say it, the wronger you get. And maybe there's no racism in your part of the world (hard to believe), but it's all over everywhere else, and if you'd checked out the link you were given, you'd see that Tiger Woods has complained of it, too.

When you've managed to elect someone for two terms and you've gotten rid of the ACA and Roe v. Wade has been overturned, maybe we'll get angry. In the meantime, your rage is showing.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Boy did she peg me right! Indeed I am immature and shallow. Actually, I am going to take my gloves off now. I tried my best to improve on matters here but it was a wasted effort. Affable SQM no more.


Yes, it's a lesson we learn pretty early. Certainly by the time we're in our mid-eighties.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I have an idea this mission would turn out just like the truck convoy in DC.


Oh, yes.

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Duplicate post. Sorry.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> - - - - - But due to the dry heat in my apt., my skin itches constantly. - - -quote]
> 
> Make sure you drink enough water if the air in your home is dry. We lose moisture through our skin even when we don't perspire visibly. If we are hydrated internally, it helps keep our skin and nasal passages from drying out.
> 
> DH uses the humidifier, but I am concerned about it promoting mold.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Of course the water wasted on golfing greens could be better used by farmers. My point is that the President is only ONE man who golfs, and the course he played on and all the others around California are used by many, many people. The course Obama played on was maintained before he played there and is still probably just as beautifully green as the day he played there.
> 
> You're missing the point that the President playing golf has no impact on how golf courses are maintained. When all the golfers in states suffering drought gave up golfing that would mean a lot more than any golfing the President might play.


And Mr. Obama is not the first President who has golfed. President Eisenhower and President Ford were well known as golfers, and their golf outings were well publicized. Remember when President Ford beaned another golfer? You do have to yell FORE on a crowded course!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> And Mr. Obama is not the first President who has golfed. President Eisenhower and President Ford were well known as golfers, and their golf outings were well publicized. Remember when President Ford beaned another golfer? You do have to yell FORE on a crowded course!


Poor gerald Ford. That man was cursed with clumsiness! The cameras never failed to catch those stumbles, falls and beanings!
Bush liked golf too.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Didn't the Cooke mention earlier that business is being done on the links? Certainly Frank Underwood did.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Poor gerald Ford. That man was cursed with clumsiness! The cameras never failed to catch those stumbles, falls and beanings!
> Bush liked golf too.


Wasn't Ford an athlete before he went into politics? How clumsy could he really have been? I think SNL enlarged the legend and Chevy Chase based his career on it (and where is he now?).


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> Didn't the Cooke mention earlier that business is being done on the links? Certainly Frank Underwood did.


Sure, business is done on the links. For years women were denied membership in country clubs, thus were barred from participating in the sort of "buddy bonding" that was part of business. We remember the big issue of Augusta not admitting women. It kept business an old boys' club. Talk about the glass ceiling.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Wasn't Ford an athlete before he went into politics? How clumsy could he really have been? I think SNL enlarged the legend and Chevy Chase based his career on it (and where is he now?).


With Ford?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Poor gerald Ford. That man was cursed with clumsiness! The cameras never failed to catch those stumbles, falls and beanings!
> Bush liked golf too.


And Gerald Ford was actually quite athletic as I recall. Didn't he play football?
Geez, wipe all of that out. Purl already said it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> And Gerald Ford was actually quite athletic as I recall. Didn't he play football?
> Geez, wipe all of that out. Purl already said it.


I think college football. Saw films of him playing with the old leather caps. I am older than helmets.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> And Gerald Ford was actually quite athletic as I recall. Didn't he play football?
> Geez, wipe all of that out. Purl already said it.


He may have been an athlete but those film clips I saw were actually Gerald Ford. Could the curse of clumsiness have come from football injuries?
I very much admired his wife. To admit an alcohol addiction and then encourage millions of closet drinkers to get help was very courageous of her.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Absolutely not. I participate in a thread that is on pages numbering in the thousands. We don't all always agree, but we don't insult and spit hatred at each other either like you and your Lib buds do. You and your friends do not understand how polite conversation and debate is realized.
> 
> You should first learn how to address others and me by our proper KP names rather than your pitiful and pathetic name calling. Then learn how to move into intelligent debate with insulting others or other's beliefs.
> 
> ...


knitpresentgifts
Oh my, oh my, 180 degrees from the truth the whole truth and nothing but. However why change in your old age. You are some piece of a puzzle. Freud would have had a field day with you.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Or from the loyal opposition, Brat. The media sure portrayed him as an idiotic oaf. And I never argued with that.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Didn't the Cooke mention earlier that business is being done on the links? Certainly Frank Underwood did.


LOL, if only I did cook.

Around here, at least, being invited to an afternoon of golf meant you were movin' and a shakin', Baby.

Then there were the doc's Wednesdays.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> He may have been an athlete but those film clips I saw were actually Gerald Ford. Could the curse of clumsiness have come from football injuries?


Bratty Patty
You got it, past injuries troubled him very much. No body can escape the abuses of playing football.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> Oh my, oh my, 180 degrees from the truth the whole truth and nothing but. However why change in your old age. You are some piece of a puzzle. Freud would have had a field day with you.


And yet she keeps coming back, Huck!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> Oh my, oh my, 180 degrees from the truth the whole truth and nothing but. However why change in your old age. You are some piece of a puzzle. Freud would have had a field day with you.


Oh Huck. So happy to see you this evening. KGB was real mean to me earlier. Say something to her.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> You got it, past injuries troubled him very much. No body can escape the abuses of playing football.


Now that SQM mentioned a leather helmet it makes sense.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> You said and I quote "more than twenty years ago"
> So long as you are online, how about if you comment on the piece about all the racist slurs that have been thrown his way since that is what this is really about.


Some of us have other things to do on a Friday night waiting for comments, happily that is not my situation.

The issue started when you said he was probably mistaken as a caddie not a golfer because he was black, and I said that with his early appearance on TV and the golf circuit that probably did not happen. That is what you said and that is what I responded to. I must have seen the clip of him on a news highlight showing his TV appearance. Because I had not really heard about him until around 1998 when I was at my girlfriend's club and was watching him play in a tournament and she went on and on about how she had never seen such a talented golfer. (That was a great compliment since she was a world ranked tennis player and the top golfer at her club, so I knew he was good for her to comment). Come to think about it, I do not remembering her using the qualifier as the most talented black golfer, it was not an issue discussed. So I started following his career a bit, and must have seen the TV clip when they were recapping his life.

Then the sex addiction scandal broke and I lost interest and never followed his career again. Nothing more, nothing less


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Some of us have other things to do on a Friday night waiting for comments, happily that is not my situation."

I believe we live in the same time zone and it is Saturday night here.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Some of us have other things to do on a Friday night waiting for comments, happily that is not my situation.
> 
> The issue started when you said he was probably mistaken as a caddie not a golfer because he was black, and I said that with his early appearance on TV and the golf circuit that probably did not happen. That is what you said and that is what I responded to. I must have seen the clip of him on a news highlight showing his TV appearance. Because I had not really heard about him until around 1998 when I was at my girlfriend's club and was watching him play in a tournament and she went on and on about how she had never seen such a talented golfer. (That was a great compliment since she was a world ranked tennis player and the top golfer at her club, so I knew he was good for her to comment). Come to think about it, I do not remembering her using the qualifier as the most talented black golfer, it was not an issue discussed. So I started following his career a bit, and must have seen the TV clip when they were recapping his life.
> 
> Then the sex addiction scandal broke and I lost interest and never followed his career again. Nothing more, nothing less


I didn't say a thing about him being mistaken as a caddy. 
Face it, LTL, you are irrelevent. You do not even know what day it is. 
It doesn't matter what you pull up on a search, you don't know from Adam what this man's life has been and neither do you care. It is, after all, not about you.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Some of us have other things to do on a Friday night waiting for comments, happily that is not my situation."
> 
> I believe we live in the same time zone and it is Saturday night here.


Maybe she found a "way back" machine.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I am beginning to pick up Land O' Lakes energy and she is beginning to feel very male. 

I have been so hoping that there was a male presence here. I am now going to refer to LOL as 'he'. 

Welcome, this evening.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> I am beginning to pick up Land O' Lakes energy and she is beginning to feel very male.
> 
> I have been so hoping that there was a male presence here. I am now going to refer to LOL as 'he'.
> 
> Welcome, this evening.


I would rather call her gone.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Land O' Lakes energy?? I live here and I could use some of that energy lol. Please don't associate LTL with our good state. She is one of those southern dimwits.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Yes, it's a lesson we learn pretty early. Certainly by the time we're in our mid-eighties.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Why, you're still a youngster.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Gerald Ford. I think he played football in college and was a good athlete......trick knee later in life? And too many handy cameras catching every pratfall?



SQM said:


> With Ford?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ain't that the truth, Huck? Good to see you.



Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> Oh my, oh my, 180 degrees from the truth the whole truth and nothing but. However why change in your old age. You are some piece of a puzzle. Freud would have had a field day with you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO Gerald Ford was a loyal law-maker. He signed on as VP during Watergate mess with Nixon. He gave up the chance to be President in his own right by pardoning Nixon in the belief that the country needed to heal.



SQM said:


> Or from the loyal opposition, Brat. The media sure portrayed him as an idiotic oaf. And I never argued with that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Because she loves the spotlight....no matter how she gets the attention.



BrattyPatty said:


> And yet she keeps coming back, Huck!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Some of us have other things to do on a Friday night waiting for comments, happily that is not my situation."
> 
> I believe we live in the same time zone and it is Saturday night here.


You are right. For some reason I have been a day off all week. Guess I should not have gone to Mass on Saturday instead of Sunday, threw my whole week off.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am beginning to pick up Land O' Lakes energy and she is beginning to feel very male.
> 
> I have been so hoping that there was a male presence here. I am now going to refer to LOL as 'he'.
> 
> Welcome, this evening.


Then you would be wrong in your liberal assumptions again. Don't believe in acting like I am back in a sorority house and being catty. But if screaming, name calling, making false accusations, being just generally nasty...etc is your cup of tea, I would suggest switching to water.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Then you would be wrong in your liberal assumptions again. Don't believe in acting like I am back in a sorority house and being catty. But if screaming, name calling, making false accusations, being just generally nasty...etc is your cup of tea, I would suggest switching to water.


You are so full of it you stink! You have been one of the nastiest of all. Who are you kidding?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am beginning to pick up Land O' Lakes energy and she is beginning to feel very male.
> 
> I have been so hoping that there was a male presence here. I am now going to refer to LOL as 'he'.
> 
> Welcome, this evening.


Oh, dear me, you have been neutered so you are an IT!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Land O' Lakes energy?? I live here and I could use some of that energy lol. Please don't associate LTL with our good state. She is one of those southern dimwits.


Oh, Bratty you are still name calling--I could think of a great name for you--shame on you!

You are just jealous of LTL! It shows!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> Oh my, oh my, 180 degrees from the truth the whole truth and nothing but. However why change in your old age. You are some piece of a puzzle. Freud would have had a field day with you.


Dear old Huck--where have you been--were you kicked off KP, but came begging back?

Back to your usual nastiness! I thought you were nicer than the rest of the dummies on this thread! What happened?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Poor gerald Ford. That man was cursed with clumsiness! The cameras never failed to catch those stumbles, falls and beanings!
> Bush liked golf too.


At least he kept his "willy" in his pants not so with Clinton! You could be clumsy before you die so stop making fun of someone's health.

Remember what goes around comes around!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Janeway said:


> At least he kept his "willy" in his pants not so with Clinton! You could be clumsy before you die so stop making fun of someone's health.
> 
> Remember what goes around comes around!


Actually, I believe it has been recorded that the only president who didn't have extramarital affairs was Richard M. Nixon, after all these men go to alcohol fueled parties, meet women who are bowled over by their money and power and hoping for who knows what. 
It is very likely to happen, just as business men cheat when they go to trade shows and conventions. People are human, it happens.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Bratty you are still name calling--I could think of a great name for you--shame on you!
> 
> You are just jealous of LTL! It shows!


They are pathetic aren't they? 
good grief. I try not to call people names, I don't swear, I don't use abbreviations to say really disgusting things, I don't change people's names to hurt or make fun of them... I must stand by my observations, they appear to be very very angry old women wanting to be back in the 60's burning their bras. I mean, supposedly I was falsely accused of being male (not that I would be ashamed if I was, but I am not) and they were almost gleeful to have a guy on this thread to do some major male bashing. How sick is that and how it shows a lack of tolerance and should I say it??......................man hating? Why must radical feminists be so angry and ready to attack men? They constantly accuse us of hating children, homosexuals, transgender, illegal aliens, the poor, the hungry and so on, yet they are ready to pounce on 50% of the population do to their genetic makeup.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> They are pathetic aren't they?
> good grief. I try not to call people names, I don't swear, I don't use abbreviations to say really disgusting things, I don't change people's names to hurt or make fun of them... I must stand by my observations, they appear to be very very angry old women wanting to be back in the 60's burning their bras. I mean, supposedly I was falsely accused of being male (not that I would be ashamed if I was, but I am not) and they were almost gleeful to have a guy on this thread to do some major male bashing. How sick is that and how it shows a lack of tolerance and should I say it??......................man hating? Why must radical feminists be so angry and ready to attack men? They constantly accuse us of hating children, homosexuals, transgender, illegal aliens, the poor, the hungry and so on, yet they are ready to pounce on 50% of the population do to their genetic makeup.


...and they know how to discuss the issues of the day not just gossip about others.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Well, you're gonna have to decide which is which. I'm too ignorant to know these things, or I'm clever enough to hide what "I'm doing".
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> ...


It is Son-in-law (SIL) therefore he! No, you think no one knows anything except you--don't try to imply you are intelligent!

You should learn how to read my dear Lefty! This is one of the reasons you are confused all of the time!

Need a cookie & coffee or tea?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> ...and they know how to discuss the issues of the day not just gossip about others.


Still in high school with your short thinking!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> They are pathetic aren't they?
> good grief. I try not to call people names, I don't swear, I don't use abbreviations to say really disgusting things, I don't change people's names to hurt or make fun of them... I must stand by my observations, they appear to be very very angry old women wanting to be back in the 60's burning their bras. I mean, supposedly I was falsely accused of being male (not that I would be ashamed if I was, but I am not) and they were almost gleeful to have a guy on this thread to do some major male bashing. How sick is that and how it shows a lack of tolerance and should I say it??......................man hating? Why must radical feminists be so angry and ready to attack men? They constantly accuse us of hating children, homosexuals, transgender, illegal aliens, the poor, the hungry and so on, yet they are ready to pounce on 50% of the population do to their genetic makeup.


Yep, I made several items while I was not reading their warped garbage. One can accomplish a lot by staying clear of the Lefties!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yep, I made several items while I was not reading their warped garbage. One can accomplish a lot by staying clear of the Lefties!


Glad you have been so productive, it is a nice habit to have. 
Please, return to it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> IMHO Gerald Ford was a loyal law-maker. He signed on as VP during Watergate mess with Nixon. He gave up the chance to be President in his own right by pardoning Nixon in the belief that the country needed to heal.


He was quite a decent man, and his wife was an admirable woman, who, having been a dancer, would not have married a klutz.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Then you would be wrong in your liberal assumptions again. Don't believe in acting like I am back in a sorority house and being catty. But if screaming, name calling, making false accusations, being just generally nasty...etc is your cup of tea, I would suggest switching to water.


What an angry message! FYI, not all assumptions assumed by a liberal are "liberal assumptions," just as not all nastiness spoken by a Catholic is Catholic nastiness.

But please, since you're so clear, point out the "screaming, name calling, making false accusations, being just generally nasty..." in the message from SQM.



SQM said:


> I am beginning to pick up Land O' Lakes energy and she is beginning to feel very male.
> 
> I have been so hoping that there was a male presence here. I am now going to refer to LOL as 'he'.
> 
> Welcome, this evening.


Unless the single word "male" fits all those categories.
And as for your not being catty


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> You are so full of it you stink! You have been one of the nastiest of all. Who are you kidding?


Herself? No, probably not even that.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Bratty you are still name calling--I could think of a great name for you--shame on you!
> 
> You are just jealous of LTL! It shows!


Really? How?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> At least he kept his "willy" in his pants not so with Clinton! You could be clumsy before you die so stop making fun of someone's health.
> 
> Remember what goes around comes around!


I agree with you on this. We _all_ should remember that.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> They are pathetic aren't they?
> good grief. I try not to call people names, I don't swear, I don't use abbreviations to say really disgusting things, I don't change people's names to hurt or make fun of them... I must stand by my observations, they appear to be very very angry old women wanting to be back in the 60's burning their bras. I mean, supposedly I was falsely accused of being male (not that I would be ashamed if I was, but I am not) and they were almost gleeful to have a guy on this thread to do some major male bashing. How sick is that and how it shows a lack of tolerance and should I say it??......................man hating? Why must radical feminists be so angry and ready to attack men? They constantly accuse us of hating children, homosexuals, transgender, illegal aliens, the poor, the hungry and so on, yet they are ready to pounce on 50% of the population do to their genetic makeup.


Nope, not an angry message at all. Full of untruths, false generalizations, nastiness. But certainly not angry. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> They are pathetic aren't they?
> good grief. I try not to call people names, I don't swear, I don't use abbreviations to say really disgusting things, I don't change people's names to hurt or make fun of them... I must stand by my observations, they appear to be very very angry old women wanting to be back in the 60's burning their bras. I mean, supposedly I was falsely accused of being male (not that I would be ashamed if I was, but I am not) and they were almost gleeful to have a guy on this thread to do some major male bashing. How sick is that and how it shows a lack of tolerance and should I say it??......................man hating? Why must radical feminists be so angry and ready to attack men? They constantly accuse us of hating children, homosexuals, transgender, illegal aliens, the poor, the hungry and so on, yet they are ready to pounce on 50% of the population do to their genetic makeup.


Saying you are being falsely accused of being a male is way over exaggerating....here is a quote from SQM's post: "I am beginning to pick up Land O' Lakes energy and she is beginning to feel very male. I have been so hoping that there was a male presence here. I am now going to refer to LOL as 'he'."


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> They are pathetic aren't they?
> good grief. I try not to call people names, I don't swear, I don't use abbreviations to say really disgusting things, I don't change people's names to hurt or make fun of them... I must stand by my observations, they appear to be very very angry old women wanting to be back in the 60's burning their bras. I mean, supposedly I was falsely accused of being male (not that I would be ashamed if I was, but I am not) and they were almost gleeful to have a guy on this thread to do some major male bashing. How sick is that and how it shows a lack of tolerance and should I say it??......................man hating? Why must radical feminists be so angry and ready to attack men? They constantly accuse us of hating children, homosexuals, transgender, illegal aliens, the poor, the hungry and so on, yet they are ready to pounce on 50% of the population do to their genetic makeup.


Jane you are a dear friend, so I will ask you something. Some have posted that this is a very angry and untruthful post. Do I appear angry? Because I am not now, and in fact I rarely get angry because it is a waste of energy. Did I lie? I don't believe I did, not in my nature either. I am going to guess that I spoke too truthfully and some could not face the truth. Is that what you think?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Jane you are a dear friend, so I will ask you something. Some have posted that this is a very angry and untruthful post. Do I appear angry? Because I am not now, and in fact I rarely get angry because it is a waste of energy. Did I lie? I don't believe I did, not in my nature either. I am going to guess that I spoke too truthfully and some could not face the truth. Is that what you think?


Janet Cooke, we barely know each other off KP, so I will ask you something. Would you agree with everything I ever say? Would you say I was a charming, pleasant sweetheart of a woman who never tries to defend herself or her beliefs from the half-truths of others? Of course you would. That's why I asked you, rather than someone who might be objective. Thank you.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Janet Cooke, we barely know each other off KP, so I will ask you something. Would you agree with everything I ever say? Would you say I was a charming, pleasant sweetheart of a woman who never tries to defend herself or her beliefs from the half-truths of others? Of course you would. That's why I asked you, rather than someone who might be objective. Thank you.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:


Oh. I have my objective answer. Thank you, Cindy.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Janet Cooke, we barely know each other off KP, so I will ask you something. Would you agree with everything I ever say? Would you say I was a charming, pleasant sweetheart of a woman who never tries to defend herself or her beliefs from the half-truths of others? Of course you would. That's why I asked you, rather than someone who might be objective. Thank you.


HAHAHA, I do love you, Empress.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Unless the single word "male" fits all those categories.
> And as for your not being catty


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Even bigger question......WHY???



Poor Purl said:


> Really? How?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Janet Cooke, we barely know each other off KP, so I will ask you something. Would you agree with everything I ever say? Would you say I was a charming, pleasant sweetheart of a woman who never tries to defend herself or her beliefs from the half-truths of others? Of course you would. That's why I asked you, rather than someone who might be objective. Thank you.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I love your tone.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

If you are African-American you won't be treated as graciously as a white person at most stores you go to. Many people working in and/or owning businesses assume they are seeing a shoplifter when an African-American enters their store. You might even be followed around to make sure you aren't a shoplifter. Yes, Virginia, racism is alive and well but sometimes it's too subtle to notice unless you pay attention.

Being a lesbian and/or a Catholic are invisible unless you announce them. Someone in a store you enter might be prejudiced against either of those two things. If you didn't announce something no one can't see, you won't be treated less graciously *because no one will know if you're a lesbian or a Catholic.*

I'm not surprised you don't see racism around you. You already believe it doesn't exist so you don't spend any time and attention to see what kinds of racism are alive and well all around you. The fact that you think racism doesn't exist doesn't anger me. It makes me feel sad. The big, obvious aspects of racism are largely gone. The subtle forms still remain. You can look for then or not. That's your choice.


lovethelake said:


> Sorry , your comment was made about Tiger being mistaken for a caddy, not a generalization about black golfers. That is what I was responding to. Then you continue your racist tirade and add Obama to the mix. Why do angry liberal women always have to play the race card? I have been asked similar questions when I am in a clothing store (Excuse me, do you know where I can find_____?) I don't find that racists, homophobic, anti woman, anti Catholic, anti anything. I graciously tell them where it is if I know or find someone to help them.
> 
> I would suggest stop finding wars where there are none. It is disturbing that some always are looking for a fight, just for the sake of erroneous righteous indignation. There really is no reason to be a rebel without a true cause, waste of time and energy.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> If you are African-American you won't be treated as graciously as a white person at most stores you go to. Many people working in and/or owning businesses assume they are seeing a shoplifter when an African-American enters their store. You might even be followed around to make sure you aren't a shoplifter. Yes, Virginia, racism is alive and well but sometimes it's too subtle to notice unless you pay attention.
> 
> Being a lesbian ans/or a Catholic are invisible unless you announce them. Someone in a store you enter might be prejudiced against either of those two things. If you didn't announce someone can't see, you won't be treated less graciously *because no one will know if you're a lesbian or a Catholic.*
> 
> I'm not surprised you don't see racism around you. You already believe it doesn't exist so you don't spend any time and attention to see what kinds of racism are alive and well all around you. The fact that you think racism doesn't exist doesn't anger me. It makes me feel sad. The big, obvious aspects of racism are largely gone. The subtle forms still remain. You can loook for it or not. That's your choice.


Well said.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

As they say, ignorance is bliss. I guess that means the RWNs are in a state of bliss. Who would want to give that up?


Janet Cooke said:


> It is a waste of time. The women of the KP right enjoy their ignorance.
> We do much better spending our energies on keeping each other up on what is going on than in playing stupid little games with them, don't we?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Then you would be wrong in your liberal assumptions again. Don't believe in acting like I am back in a sorority house and being catty. But if screaming, name calling, making false accusations, being just generally nasty...etc is your cup of tea, I would suggest switching to water.


Oh I am a bit disappointed. We could have used a bit of testosterone here.

I see myself as nice. At worst, I pun on names. I would never think of calling anyone on my right as idiotic, narrow-minded, money-worshippers, hypocrites, bigots, Birchers, greedy,or obstructionists. And I never raise my voice - only on request by the hard of hearing. And remember my beloved Evil Twin is a Republican but considers himself a social liberal.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And you haven't even mentioned blacks walking through the 'wrong' neighborhood.

Thank you for stating the truth.



MaidInBedlam said:


> If you are African-American you won't be treated as graciously as a white person at most stores you go to. Many people working in and/or owning businesses assume they are seeing a shoplifter when an African-American enters their store. You might even be followed around to make sure you aren't a shoplifter. Yes, Virginia, racism is alive and well but sometimes it's too subtle to notice unless you pay attention.
> 
> Being a lesbian and/or a Catholic are invisible unless you announce them. Someone in a store you enter might be prejudiced against either of those two things. If you didn't announce something no one can't see, you won't be treated less graciously *because no one will know if you're a lesbian or a Catholic.*
> 
> I'm not surprised you don't see racism around you. You already believe it doesn't exist so you don't spend any time and attention to see what kinds of racism are alive and well all around you. The fact that you think racism doesn't exist doesn't anger me. It makes me feel sad. The big, obvious aspects of racism are largely gone. The subtle forms still remain. You can look for then or not. That's your choice.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ignorance or bliss? (Couldn't help myself.)



MaidInBedlam said:


> As they say, ignorance is bliss. I guess that means the RWNs are in a state of bliss. Who would want to give that up?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> HAHAHA, I do love you, Empress.


Also, I you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Even bigger question......WHY???


Envy is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I love your tone.


Well, I was standing on the shoulders of a giant(ess), while trying very hard not to fall in the lake.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> If you are African-American you won't be treated as graciously as a white person at most stores you go to. Many people working in and/or owning businesses assume they are seeing a shoplifter when an African-American enters their store. You might even be followed around to make sure you aren't a shoplifter. Yes, Virginia, racism is alive and well but sometimes it's too subtle to notice unless you pay attention.
> 
> Being a lesbian and/or a Catholic are invisible unless you announce them. Someone in a store you enter might be prejudiced against either of those two things. If you didn't announce something no one can't see, you won't be treated less graciously *because no one will know if you're a lesbian or a Catholic.*
> 
> I'm not surprised you don't see racism around you. You already believe it doesn't exist so you don't spend any time and attention to see what kinds of racism are alive and well all around you. The fact that you think racism doesn't exist doesn't anger me. It makes me feel sad. The big, obvious aspects of racism are largely gone. The subtle forms still remain. You can look for then or not. That's your choice.


I find it very sad, but not surprising, that you are constantly on the lookout for racism. You look for racism in everything no matter how innocent the action might be, it's your perception that says it's racist. That, in an of itself, is keeping racism alive. And that Seattle, is your choice.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh piddle.



Poor Purl said:


> Well, I was standing on the shoulders of a giant(ess), while trying very hard not to fall in the lake.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Pants on fire.



soloweygirl said:


> I find it very sad, but not surprising, that you are constantly on the lookout for racism. You look for racism in everything no matter how innocent the action might be, it's your perception that says it's racist. That, in an of itself, is keeping racism alive. And that Seattle, is your choice.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Pants on fire.


It is a person who wants to remain ignorant to the work we still need to do who can look around and NOT see bigotry at work. 
It slows us down.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> It is a person who wants to remain ignorant to the work we still need to do who can look around and NOT see bigotry at work.
> It slows us down.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> And you haven't even mentioned blacks walking through the 'wrong' neighborhood.
> 
> Thank you for stating the truth.


Ah, yes. And then there's DWB, "Driving While (Being) Black".

There was an interesting US Supreme Court case on the mid-70s involving an African-American man who liked to take walks at night in nice neighborhoods like Beverly Hills. After being stopped by police many, many times and being asked to produce ID, refusing to show any and being taken away in the back of too many police cars he got fed up and started going to the law.

The result of this case was that the US Supreme Court ruled that American citizens did not have to possess or produce any kind of ID whatsoever. The subject of where the man walked wasn't part of the case as he had no police record at all and he was more concerned about the ID part of his problem. Also, this man had no police record at all.

A few years ago, Homeland Security (I think. Sorry I didn't look it up for this post...) managed to put in place a regulation requiring all of us to possess and produce ID when asked. This seems like more than a step back. There are a few times I believe we need to have and show our ID, but to be required to do so any time possible makes it look like the US is some kind of police state.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I think I would let them take me away rather than produce ID.....but, of course, they're not going to hassle an old white lady.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Ah, yes. And then there's DWB, "Driving While (Being) Black".
> 
> There was an interesting US Supreme Court case on the mid-70s involving an African-American man who liked to take walks at night in nice neighborhoods like Beverly Hills. After being stopped by police many, many times and being asked to produce ID, refusing to show any and being taken away in the back of too many police cars he got fed up and started going to the law.
> 
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Thanks for the info. I think I would let them take me away rather than produce ID.....but, of course, they're not going to hassle an old white lady.


Yeah they will - if you are wearing your tiger suit in a posh neighborhood.

For all the happy bigots who visit this sacred site, there is a dandy Paula Deen thread in Chat. You can bleat there to your heart's content.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Ah, yes. And then there's DWB, "Driving While (Being) Black".
> 
> There was an interesting US Supreme Court case on the mid-70s involving an African-American man who liked to take walks at night in nice neighborhoods like Beverly Hills. After being stopped by police many, many times and being asked to produce ID, refusing to show any and being taken away in the back of too many police cars he got fed up and started going to the law.
> 
> ...


It worked for the Nazis, so why not try it here?

There was a very recent news story (2013) involving a young black man who went into Barney's, was there shopping for a while, and came out to find several police waiting for him, to search him. The store staff apparently calls the cops every time a black man is there. This one got into the news, because this man sued NYPD and the store chain. Who knows how many times a week this happens to other young black men in other stores?

Of course there's no racism here. As long as you keep your eyes closed and your ears covered. But God forbid you stop flapping your lips.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

"Paula Dean and the black football player who came out of the closet." Thanks for the tip. It's very interesting indeed. New people and opinions and subtle distinctions.



SQM said:


> Yeah they will - if you are wearing your tiger suit in a posh neighborhood.
> 
> For all the happy bigots who visit this sacred site, there is a dandy Paula Deen thread in Chat. You can bleat there to your heart's content.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll never stop flapping because it's WRONG.



Poor Purl said:


> It worked for the Nazis, so why not try it here?
> 
> There was a very recent news story (2013) involving a young black man who went into Barney's, was there shopping for a while, and came out to find several police waiting for him, to search him. The store staff apparently calls the cops every time a black man is there. This one got into the news, because this man sued NYPD and the store chain. Who knows how many times a week this happens to other young black men in other stores?
> 
> Of course there's no racism here. As long as you keep your eyes closed and your ears covered. But God forbid you stop flapping your lips.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I find it very sad, but not surprising, that you are constantly on the lookout for racism. You look for racism in everything no matter how innocent the action might be, it's your perception that says it's racist. That, in an of itself, is keeping racism alive. And that Seattle, is your choice.


No, I don't look for racism anymore. I was schooled about subtle forms of racism during the Civil Rights Movement. This gave me a better sense about why it's a good idea to treat people with respect and use my good manners.

Before you call me out for being disrespectful toward some people who post here, let me remind you that some people who post here don't seem to even know what respect is.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Perhaps I should have said that the RWNs *are* ignorant and that educating themselves would cost them the bliss they now enjoy.


damemary said:


> Ignorance or bliss? (Couldn't help myself.)


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> No, I don't look for racism anymore. I was schooled about subtle forms of racism during the Civil Rights Movement. This gave me a better sense about why it's a good idea to treat people with respect and use my good manners.
> 
> Before you call me out for being disrespectful toward some people who post here, let me remind you that some people who post here don't seem to even know what respect is.


On that we can both agree.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't think I want to know how many times a week young black men are hassled for merely existing. The number is probably too big for me to get my head around. I hadn't heard about the incident you refer to, but I'm very glad the young man in question sued the NYPD. I hope he won.


Poor Purl said:


> It worked for the Nazis, so why not try it here?
> 
> There was a very recent news story (2013) involving a young black man who went into Barney's, was there shopping for a while, and came out to find several police waiting for him, to search him. The store staff apparently calls the cops every time a black man is there. This one got into the news, because this man sued NYPD and the store chain. Who knows how many times a week this happens to other young black men in other stores?
> 
> Of course there's no racism here. As long as you keep your eyes closed and your ears covered. But God forbid you stop flapping your lips.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Thanks for the info. I think I would let them take me away rather than produce ID.....but, of course, they're not going to hassle an old white lady.


They may, my lovely dear, there is more than one video on the internet where the elderly believed that and were ZAPPED for it. 
Besides, you are not nearly old enough yet to get a pass.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Getting back to abortion, how many of you remember the discussion in the later years of the Civil Rights Movement that posited encouraging black women to have abortions was a form of genocide?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I don't think I want to know how many times a week young black men are hassled for merely existing. The number is probably too big for me to get my head around. I hadn't heard about the incident you refer to, but I'm very glad the young man in question sued the NYPD. I hope he won.


Macy's too. 
My youngest brother has recounted many instances of being eyeballed in retail outlets. He HATES shopping.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Getting back to abortion, how many of you remember the discussion in the later years of the Civil Rights Movement that posited encouraging black women to have abortions was a form of genocide?


There was that, and the theory that some federal agency FBI? CIA? was setting up stings/supplies in urban neighborhoods of drugs to do even more damage to the African American family. Little did they know all they had to do was privatize the prison system and send truants and kids who hate dress codes off to jail in order to do that very same thing.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I don't think I want to know how many times a week young black men are hassled for merely existing. The number is probably too big for me to get my head around. I hadn't heard about the incident you refer to, but I'm very glad the young man in question sued the NYPD. I hope he won.


I don't think it's come to trial yet. There's a piece on it in a Huffington Post from last October, giving the background and update.

Black College Student Arrested For Buying A Designer Belt, Barneys & NYPD Slapped With Lawsuit (UPDATE)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/23/trayon-christian-lawsuit-barneys-new-york-nypd_n_4148490.html


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Getting back to abortion, how many of you remember the discussion in the later years of the Civil Rights Movement that posited encouraging black women to have abortions was a form of genocide?


Too young, thank goodness. But read the Cliff Notes


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I could skip coloring my hair...by the way, do ALL women color their hair?



Janet Cooke said:


> They may, my lovely dear, there is more than one video on the internet where the elderly believed that and were ZAPPED for it.
> Besides, you are not nearly old enough yet to get a pass.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I remember thinking it might be a way to keep a minority a minority. The times they are a changing.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Getting back to abortion, how many of you remember the discussion in the later years of the Civil Rights Movement that posited encouraging black women to have abortions was a form of genocide?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I could skip coloring my hair...by the way, do ALL women color their hair?


These days? Maybe at one time or another? 
Whether for play or to make a statement? 
For vanity? For career?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I could skip coloring my hair...by the way, do ALL women color their hair?


And you know, for people who don't bother to look at us because we are not under 30 it makes a huge difference. 
I never have to show ID these days to get my senior discount.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> I could skip coloring my hair...by the way, do ALL women color their hair?


I am stopping now. I wear a East Village style cut, age inappropriate, so I no longer care if my silver threads will be showing. Too much money to do it every 4 weeks in NYC. However, I am sure my posse will not be happy with me. But who cares? Since I am mostly retired now and writing in the apt. there is no one to impress. But I may put in a non-mammalian color on one or two spikes.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am stopping now. I wear a East Village style cut, age inappropriate, so I no longer care if my silver threads will be showing. Too much money to do it every 4 weeks in NYC. However, I am sure my posse will not be happy with me. But who cares? Since I am mostly retired now and writing in the apt. there is no one to impress. But I may put in a non-mammalian color on one or two spikes.


I think that would be lovely. Can I come back down to the ground now? All the blood has gone to my head so I don't think I am doing this right.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes you can resume your original form. I did so enjoy our visit. Please come again. Your algae was delicious.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I think that would be lovely. Can I come back down to the ground now? All the blood has gone to my head so I don't think I am doing this right.


I love your butterfly/moth. 
Why don't moths get the credit they deserve for beauty, do you suppose?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> And you know, for people who don't bother to look at us because we are not under 30 it makes a huge difference.
> I never have to show ID these days to get my senior discount.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Me neither. I must be intimidating. They are quite careful how they mention 'senior discount.'


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What's an East Village style cut? (Age appropriate or otherwise????) What are non-mammalian colors? I'm intrigued.

I'm retired too and letting my silver strands show for the moment.



SQM said:


> I am stopping now. I wear a East Village style cut, age inappropriate, so I no longer care if my silver threads will be showing. Too much money to do it every 4 weeks in NYC. However, I am sure my posse will not be happy with me. But who cares? Since I am mostly retired now and writing in the apt. there is no one to impress. But I may put in a non-mammalian color on one or two spikes.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What are you doing Cheeky? You're scaring me.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> I think that would be lovely. Can I come back down to the ground now? All the blood has gone to my head so I don't think I am doing this right.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

The East Village is near the lower east side and all the trendsetters live there. On Roosevelt Island there is a barber who used to work in the hippest, proletariat salon - Astor Place - in the Village. I give him free-rein. Somewhat butch pixie cut. I am thinking of putting a couple of turquoise highlights in my hair since I am elderly and still looking for kicks. What do ya think? An east side haircut is the cut that most of us aren't wearing.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I think that would be lovely. Can I come back down to the ground now? All the blood has gone to my head so I don't think I am doing this right.


Is that a new avatar? I may have missed the change. It is beautiful, I love it.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Me neither. I must be intimidating. They are quite careful how they mention 'senior discount.'


I just ask if they give mouldy oldie discout. Sometimes they stare at me with a blank look and ask "what is that?"


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> The East Village is near the lower east side and all the trendsetters live there. On Roosevelt Island there is a barber who used to work in the hippest, proletariat salon - Astor Place - in the Village. I give him free-rein. Somewhat butch pixie cut. I am thinking of putting a couple of turquoise highlights in my hair since I am elderly and still looking for kicks. What do ya think? An east side haircut is the cut that most of us aren't wearing.


Sounds great, I say go for it.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

damemary said:


> You can talk to her if you wish, of course. We've all got different triggers.


I talk to myself all the time. Sometimes I just ramble then interrupt myself. Is that odd? :shock:


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Sounds great, I say go for it.


I say go for it with the highlights also. Sounds kicky!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Yes you can resume your original form. I did so enjoy our visit. Please come again. Your algae was delicious.


Thanks for sharing your home and yes the algae was delicious.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> What are you doing Cheeky? You're scaring me.


I spent the week with SQM up in the rain forest canopy and had a delightful time but I need more time to acclimate myself to her home. She is a delightful hostess.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

ginalola said:


> I talk to myself all the time. Sometimes I just ramble then interrupt myself. Is that odd? :shock:


I think it means your personality is too big for one person. Also that you like intelligent conversation even when you're alone. Not odd at all.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I think that would be lovely. Can I come back down to the ground now? All the blood has gone to my head so I don't think I am doing this right.


Cheeky, you're so funny. Love your avatar.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I love your butterfly/moth.
> Why don't moths get the credit they deserve for beauty, do you suppose?


Because nobody has time to see the beauty when they're swatting at them to keep them away from clothes. I have seen stunning moths that looked as though they were designed by a modern painter who used unspectacular colors.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> I love your butterfly/moth.
> Why don't moths get the credit they deserve for beauty, do you suppose?


In our closest butterfly exhibit they are there flying around with the rest of them all. And the moth in the avatar is a huge moth! Seriously huge. Scares the daylight out of you if you turn around nd don't expect it there (especially if it's on the wall and it looks like a big pair of eyes are staring at you, lol)


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Too young, thank goodness. But read the Cliff Notes


Are you really sure you want to admit your knowledge of some aspects of modern history come from Cliff Notes? Thank you for confirming here for all to see just how uninformed you are. Now some of us no longer have to give credence to anything you say.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> There was that, and the theory that some federal agency FBI? CIA? was setting up stings/supplies in urban neighborhoods of drugs to do even more damage to the African American family. Little did they know all they had to do was privatize the prison system and send truants and kids who hate dress codes off to jail in order to do that very same thing.


Might have been the FBI and DEA working together on the drug deal. I remember the theory. Did you read what LTL said about reading the Cliff Notes? I readily admit when I haven't researched a subject to death when I post something here, but LTL goes way beyond that. She seems to be bragging about something a lot of people would be ashamed to admit.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Not odd. You're speaking to the most intelligent person in the room.


ginalola said:


> I talk to myself all the time. Sometimes I just ramble then interrupt myself. Is that odd? :shock:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I feel so back-woodsy. My hair's pixie-ish but no hippness (if you know what I mean.) Any chance of a picture for us provincials?

I say go for the highlights. You're doing the world a favor.



SQM said:


> The East Village is near the lower east side and all the trendsetters live there. On Roosevelt Island there is a barber who used to work in the hippest, proletariat salon - Astor Place - in the Village. I give him free-rein. Somewhat butch pixie cut. I am thinking of putting a couple of turquoise highlights in my hair since I am elderly and still looking for kicks. What do ya think? An east side haircut is the cut that most of us aren't wearing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not enough baby boomers down under, I guess.



EveMCooke said:


> I just ask if they give mouldy oldie discout. Sometimes they stare at me with a blank look and ask "what is that?"


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nope. Sometimes when you talk to yourself it's the only sane voice you hear.



ginalola said:


> I talk to myself all the time. Sometimes I just ramble then interrupt myself. Is that odd? :shock:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You love critters like I do. The rain forest canopy would be such fun.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> I spent the week with SQM up in the rain forest canopy and had a delightful time but I need more time to acclimate myself to her home. She is a delightful hostess.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I think it means your personality is too big for one person. Also that you like intelligent conversation even when you're alone. Not odd at all.


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't let them get your yarn!



Poor Purl said:


> Because nobody has time to see the beauty when they're swatting at them to keep them away from clothes. I have seen stunning moths that looked as though they were designed by a modern painter who used unspectacular colors.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Snark alert. It's probably the most credible source she knows.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Might have been the FBI and DEA working together on the drug deal. I remember the theory. Did you read what LTL said about reading the Cliff Notes? I readily admit when I haven't researched a subject to death when I post something here, but LTL goes way beyond that. She seems to be bragging about something a lot of people would be ashamed to admit.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Okay Dame. You are invited to come up to my canopy. Go to the bathroom before you leave since we do not touch ground for a week. (We do not bleep in our nest.) We will be the great three-toed variety so get a mani/pedi on three toes and three fingers on both feet and hands. We will be do fine dining on the algae that is found in our fur. I will be the only albino sloth (that you see in my picture) but by that time, I might have turquoise highlights. See ya tomorrow at 11:00am.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Might have been the FBI and DEA working together on the drug deal. I remember the theory. Did you read what LTL said about reading the Cliff Notes? I readily admit when I haven't researched a subject to death when I post something here, but LTL goes way beyond that. She seems to be bragging about something a lot of people would be ashamed to admit.


She frequently avoids reading things that she thinks she won't like, which means a lot of avoidance. You're right - she does brag about her ignorance.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Don't let them get your yarn!


Why didn't you tell me that a year ago?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Okay Dame. You are invited to come up to my canopy. Go to the bathroom before you leave since we do not touch ground for a week. (We do not bleep in our nest.) We will be the great three-toed variety so get a mani/pedi on three toes and three fingers on both feet and hands. We will be do fine dining on the algae that is found in our fur. I will be the only albino sloth (that you see in my picture) but by that time, I might have turquoise highlights. See ya tomorrow at 11:00am.


Algae in the fur reminds me of a Christmas card I received.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm afraid I see a big disqualification. My bladder would be a huge disappointment. I'm sorry.



SQM said:


> Okay Dame. You are invited to come up to my canopy. Go to the bathroom before you leave since we do not touch ground for a week. (We do not bleep in our nest.) We will be the great three-toed variety so get a mani/pedi on three toes and three fingers on both feet and hands. We will be do fine dining on the algae that is found in our fur. I will be the only albino sloth (that you see in my picture) but by that time, I might have turquoise highlights. See ya tomorrow at 11:00am.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What happened to your yarn?????????? Damn moths.



Poor Purl said:


> Why didn't you tell me that a year ago?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> What happened to your yarn?????????? Damn moths.


Not much to the yarn, but they made holes in a skirt I once made that I didn't think was wool (I machine-washed it many times).


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Might have been the FBI and DEA working together on the drug deal. I remember the theory. Did you read what LTL said about reading the Cliff Notes? I readily admit when I haven't researched a subject to death when I post something here, but LTL goes way beyond that. She seems to be bragging about something a lot of people would be ashamed to admit.


Yes, indeed, I sure did. 
I am sure she was just being flip, but, what a subject to choose to be flip about. It just goes to show a lack of respect. 
That brings me to another point that has been formulated since I read that post. 
How is it, do you suppose that both LTL and KPG were raised with so little respect for their elders?
In whose universe would it have ever occurred to young women to treat those older in a manner such as those two treat us? It seems that their parents missed a few steps in the "manners dept.".


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> She frequently avoids reading things that she thinks she won't like, which means a lot of avoidance. You're right - she does brag about her ignorance.


She does that even when she doesn't realize that she is.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Not much to the yarn, but they made holes in a skirt I once made that I didn't think was wool (I machine-washed it many times).


Maybe they are getting less picky, more urbane I should say, and will eat ethnic these days.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm ashamed to admit I missed the respect for elders thing. My only excuse would be that they are so blissfully ignorant of all strains of manners.



Janet Cooke said:


> Yes, indeed, I sure did.
> I am sure she was just being flip, but, what a subject to choose to be flip about. It just goes to show a lack of respect.
> That brings me to another point that has been formulated since I read that post.
> How is it, do you suppose that both LTL and KPG were raised with so little respect for their elders?
> In whose universe would it have ever occurred to young women to treat those older in a manner such as those two treat us? It seems that their parents missed a few steps in the "manners dept.".


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'm ashamed to admit I missed the respect for elders thing. My only excuse would be that they are so blissfully ignorant of all strains of manners.


Nothing to be ashamed of, perhaps it stuck with me because I took the hit the other day for joking about about someone talking to us, the elders, about birth control and the big kahuna said something about not being 20 years past needing it... and now we know that the swamp creature missed the end of the civil rights era...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Yes, indeed, I sure did.
> I am sure she was just being flip, but, what a subject to choose to be flip about. It just goes to show a lack of respect.
> That brings me to another point that has been formulated since I read that post.
> How is it, do you suppose that both LTL and KPG were raised with so little respect for their elders?
> In whose universe would it have ever occurred to young women to treat those older in a manner such as those two treat us? It seems that their parents missed a few steps in the "manners dept.".


That's obvious. They can't even bring themselves to be polite, let alone respectful.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Maybe they are getting less picky, more urbane I should say, and will eat ethnic these days.


Never thought of polyester as ethnic.

:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Nothing to be ashamed of, perhaps it stuck with me because I took the hit the other day for joking about about someone talking to us, the elders, about birth control and the big kahuna said something about not being 20 years past needing it... and now we know that the swamp creature missed the end of the civil rights era...


I got hit in the face with it, in addition to the swamp creature now using the abbr. aow (meaning, I think, "angry old women") instead of "Obamacultists." (Nope, she's never nasty, by her own definition. Nor is she ever angry. She lets snark be the outlet for her anger.)

I jokingly told KPG that she should be more polite to someone who's old enough to be her grandmother, and she gave me a lecture on "respect." I didn't expect respect from her, but she can't even calm down enough to show simple politeness. I wonder how she behaved with her real grandmothers.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Nothing to be ashamed of, perhaps it stuck with me because I took the hit the other day for joking about about someone talking to us, the elders, about birth control and the big kahuna said something about not being 20 years past needing it... and now we know that the swamp creature missed the end of the civil rights era...


.....She/he/it missed it in one way or another.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I got hit in the face with it, in addition to the swamp creature now using the abbr. aow (meaning, I think, "angry old women") instead of "Obamacultists." (Nope, she's never nasty, by her own definition. Nor is she ever angry. She lets snark be the outlet for her anger.)
> 
> I jokingly told KPG that she should be more polite to someone who's old enough to be her grandmother, and she gave me a lecture on "respect." I didn't expect respect from her, but she can't even calm down enough to show simple politeness. I wonder how she behaved with her real grandmothers.


She/he/it was hatched by a prehistoric creature.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> She/he/it was hatched by a prehistoric creature.


Aha. That explains the inch-thick pieces of eggshell lying around. Others have to clean up after her.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> I'm afraid I see a big disqualification. My bladder would be a huge disappointment. I'm sorry.


No you still must visit. All things change when you come up to the top of the canopy with me. We leave our bladders under the trees.

See ya later, Great 3-Toed Sloth.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Some of us older ladies aren't all that polite, but they could at least be rude more creatively. Maybe they were raised by wolves?


Janet Cooke said:


> Yes, indeed, I sure did.
> I am sure she was just being flip, but, what a subject to choose to be flip about. It just goes to show a lack of respect.
> That brings me to another point that has been formulated since I read that post.
> How is it, do you suppose that both LTL and KPG were raised with so little respect for their elders?
> In whose universe would it have ever occurred to young women to treat those older in a manner such as those two treat us? It seems that their parents missed a few steps in the "manners dept.".


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

You keep using pronouns. Who has been rude to elderly women?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> You keep using pronouns. Who has been rude to elderly women?


They have. KGB and LOL for starters.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Of course, if one misses an historical event or era then it isn't important or worth learning about. Maybe the Civil Rights Movement wasn't as important as some of us think it was. No, that's definitely not true.

I'm 22 years past having to think about birth control, but that's because I had a hysterectomy when I was 42. I did get to have all the fun of menopause, however. I in no way miss the hot flashes and the night sweats. LOL, what an experience...


Janet Cooke said:


> Nothing to be ashamed of, perhaps it stuck with me because I took the hit the other day for joking about about someone talking to us, the elders, about birth control and the big kahuna said something about not being 20 years past needing it... and now we know that the swamp creature missed the end of the civil rights era...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Of course, if one misses an historical event or era then it isn't important or worth learning about. Maybe the Civil Rights Movement wasn't as important as some of us think it was. No, that's definitely not true.
> 
> I'm 22 years past having to think about birth control, but that's because I had a hysterectomy when I was 42. I did get to have all the fun of menopause, however. I in no way miss the hot flashes and the night sweats. LOL, what an experience...


I went through the real thing in my mid-40's. It was totally unexpected, but so nice not to be getting my period any more. And I remember thinking one day that I would never be cold again, which has pretty much worked out for me.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> They have. KGB and LOL for starters.


KGB is too busy on the Ukraine Russian border to be so much of a bother here. Plus she is on the front lines, so she may not be with us for long.

Land O' Lakes is a tub of butter so we should spread her thin and then she is no longer a problem.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Will my nails grow long? What kind of manicure do you prefer?

Leaving your bladder behind sounds so freeing.



SQM said:


> No you still must visit. All things change when you come up to the top of the canopy with me. We leave our bladders under the trees.
> 
> See ya later, Great 3-Toed Sloth.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are a font of welcome information. Thanks. Zippedy-do-dah........



SQM said:


> KGB is too busy on the Ukraine Russian border to be so much of a bother here. Plus she is on the front lines, so she may not be with us for long.
> 
> Land O' Lakes is a tub of butter so we should spread her thin and then she is no longer a problem.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Maybe she (he?) (it?) is busy reading Classic Comics for her next book discussion group. May take her a while.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Will my nails grow long? What kind of manicure do you prefer?
> 
> Leaving your bladder behind sounds so freeing.


Your nails will be a tough as claws for the first time in your life.

As for Land O lakes and KGB - remember this is all virtual so I can place them anywhere and reshape them how I please.

Do you know AmyKnits on the soft and gentle threads on KP? She is the one who did the Village Socks and is always so sweet and sharing. The 'ladies' there always insult her for nada. I invited the Nasties over here and said we would take them down a peg or two. So far, no takers. But now I will defend Amy when necessary. I expect Rats here but not in the Main section.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Will my nails grow long? What kind of manicure do you prefer?
> 
> Leaving your bladder behind sounds so freeing.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Will my nails grow long? What kind of manicure do you prefer?
> 
> Leaving your bladder behind sounds so freeing.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> You are a font of welcome information. Thanks. Zippedy-do-dah........


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Maybe she (he?) (it?) is busy reading Classic Comics for her next book discussion group. May take her a while.


Oh, boy, everyone's a comedian.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Your nails will be a tough as claws for the first time in your life.
> 
> As for Land O lakes and KGB - remember this is all virtual so I can place them anywhere and reshape them how I please.
> 
> Do you know AmyKnits on the soft and gentle threads on KP? She is the one who did the Village Socks and is always so sweet and sharing. The 'ladies' there always insult her for nada. I invited the Nasties over here and said we would take them down a peg or two. So far, no takers. But now I will defend Amy when necessary. I expect Rats here but not in the Main section.


I find Amy to be a bit of a know-it-all. She also hates acrylic so much that she's prepared to scare people into thinking their grandchildren will burn to death from use of an acrylic afghan. Defend her; I'll abstain.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I forgot about her war on acrylic. But I find her a great knitter who shares. And she is a relatively new knitter who is not afraid to try anything, unlike moi. So I will be her Knight in Glitter Yarn.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I forgot about her war on acrylic. But I find her a great knitter who shares. And she is a relatively new knitter who is not afraid to try anything, unlike moi. So I will be her Knight in Glitter Yarn.


I guess great minds don't always think alike. You go, girl. I mean Sloth.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

This has been interesting to read as least in part. I hope you all have a much better evening. Bless you all and be safe. Enjoy your knitting etc. and your cats. I have a dog who follows me to the restroom, too. He watches me when I sleep. I have apnea. I pray all of our soldiers come home safe and well. I make house shoes for them, too. 

I don't usually read this kind of discussion. Apparently, it has been going on for a few days. I am sorry for the time lost. Some things get to be a preoccupation, because you have to read it all or stay with the soap opera. God bless. Be safe.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice to meet you.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi, keep your toes warm in you house shoes in this up coming weather.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh my dear God. I am so happy to bump into you again. Ladies, Kwright, designs the most comfortable and beautiful sippers. They have come in so handy this winter in NYC.

Wright - this can be a blood-stirring site so make sure you have a huge stash of witticisms and irony.

Wright is great!!!!!!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I thought you would figure it out. Glad to touch base with you again. I hope all is better.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah, thanks. We habituate to everything. One good thing I can say about humans.

Do you believe there is a War on Women? And if so, in what area?


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Under what context? I have not been a close follower of this thread. Please fill me in a bit; so, that I have a starting point.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

The sleet is here already!!!!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

This is a progressive site with a friendly and not so friendly opposition. We will discuss an issue like abortion, or whatever is timely concerning women. It is very informative with a lot of smart women, and they can be hilarious ,but it can get rowdy with the anti-abortion crowd. So if you like to debate and think about issues with an outrageous bunch of great people, this is for you.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

kwright said:


> The sleet is here already!!!!


Isn't Texas the south?


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

As for the abortion issue; I would not wish the need for that decision on anyone. I'm not talking about doing it just to do it. I'm talking about medical reasons. I know of two girls who had dnc's because of late periods. One was just late. The other had been told by planned parenthood that the medicine that they had given her weeks before had damaged the baby and was instructed to terminate it. They did not even do a pregnancy test. In the end, she had the dnc, and had been five weeks pregnant.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

We had a long discussion here on Planned Parenthood. My guess is that the girls thought they were pregnant and PP gave them those meds to abort very early. Morning after pill? I am assuming the girls were in a panic and it is their right to control their reproductive systems and PP was fulfilling a request.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

kwright said:


> This has been interesting to read as least in part. I hope you all have a much better evening. Bless you all and be safe. Enjoy your knitting etc. and your cats. I have a dog who follows me to the restroom, too. He watches me when I sleep. I have apnea. I pray all of our soldiers come home safe and well. I make house shoes for them, too.
> 
> I don't usually read this kind of discussion. Apparently, it has been going on for a few days. I am sorry for the time lost. Some things get to be a preoccupation, because you have to read it all or stay with the soap opera. God bless. Be safe.


Kwright, you may be the voice of sanity we need to calm things down. Thank you for stopping by.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

kwright said:


> As for the abortion issue; I would not wish the need for that decision on anyone. I'm not talking about doing it just to do it. I'm talking about medical reasons. I know of two girls who had dnc's because of late periods. One was just late. The other had been told by planned parenthood that the medicine that they had given her weeks before had damaged the baby and was instructed to terminate it. They did not even do a pregnancy test. In the end, she had the dnc, and had been five weeks pregnant.


Once again, kwright, you speak so thoughtfully. Thank you for your input.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

My DH interrupted. He is working on giving me a new computer.

This was over thirty years ago. I still remember it. I went with them to the clinic. I was the oldest. It was just out of fear. When you are never a 28 day'er, you don't follow all the 'rules' of schedule. I know I never did. The first girl it had been her first and only time. The second had only been married two months. I still feel bad about it all. The second girl had been told that the med. would cause the baby to be born with no limbs. It was not done out of a time factor, simply that with those kind of defects, the baby would be better in God's hands.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I tend to have a conservative bent. Married twice. Three children by my first husband. The second proposed in kindergarten, but back in the day, you did not date the boss's grandson. After three decades, we finally were able to marry and grow old together.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh Wright. What a love story. And a happy ending, too!!!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I in no way mean this post negatively, SQM, but when the RWNs read that you've described this topic as "a progressive site" they'll froth at the mouth all over this topic, in print, in long, detailed screeds. Hunker down, just in case.This topic really was started by Joeysomma, on January 25th.

Let us all remember history now that we have suddenly gotten to WOW #5 after filling up WOW #4 in truly record time. I just reread J's starting post and while I agree with some sentences in the rant quoted below, I won't mention them because they are marooned in a sea of context that makes me want to "spew" (as one of our fave RWNs likes to say.)

WARNING!! PROCEED AND READ AT YOUR OWN RISK. YOU MIGHT END UP FEELING LIKE THIS HAS HAPPENED TO YOU:





































Here's the post that opened this topic:

"I know this is a controversial subject and I will be called all sorts of names by the liberals and progressives. I found this article this morning and it needed to be shared. If this will save the life of one baby, all the name calling will be worth it.

It's the Body Count That Counts in the 'War on Women'

With the 40th anniversary of the Supreme Court's Roe v. Wade decision being marked this past week, it might be an auspicious time to check in on that "War on Women."

The phrase was one concocted by liberals during the last presidential election to characterize conservatives and the Republican Party in general.

The notion liberals were trying to convey was that conservatives were trying to pass laws allegedly restricting women's "right to choose," keeping them out of the work force and preventing them from achieving "equality." A couple of loud-mouthed Republican fossils like Rep. Todd Akin didn't help dispel the image.

Because abortion is so central to the Left's idea of feminism, it's appropriate to examine what exactly abortion has accomplished and how feminists' promotion of the industry has affected women.

So let's break this down.

The Left believes:

A woman's right to get an abortion is sacred. This includes anytime during a pregnancy, from the moment after conception up to the moments following giving birth. They have come up with numerous ways to accomplish this, from the morning after pill to gruesome third trimester abortions that collapse the skull of a living baby and pull out the carcass. Reports abound of certain doctors who, having delivered a live baby, are willing to let newborns die on a table or who outright kill the children after delivery by breaking their necks.
A woman should be a slut and be proud of the fact. Numerous liberal groups, including so-called family planning organizations, have taken to promoting "slut pride" campaigns that encourage women to have frequent sex with as many partners as she pleases. The only suggested caveat usually is that she should employ some form of birth control. What they don't advertise is that because of contraception failure rates, the average woman with an active sex life will become pregnant within two years despite using birth control. Encouraging sex with multiple partners also irresponsibly encourages the spread of disease. Most birth control will not stop a disease from being transmitted to a partner, and condoms are only partially effective.
An unborn child is just an inconvenience. The abortion lobby cannot acknowledge the personhood of unborn children because of the moral consequences. They change the vocabulary of the abortion discussiong by using euphemisms such as "fetus" to disguise what's being killed; "health care" to make conceal that abortion is almost never necessary and is physically dangerous to the mother; and "family planning" to cover the fact that what clinics are doing is preventing women from having a family and risking their future fertility to boot.
Abortion "frees" women. After an abortion, a woman won't have to worry about her time being taken up by pregnancy or having a child. She will have to worry about possible medical complications and long-lasting psychological scars. It's one thing to talk about "freedom to choose," but it's another to live with your choices, and choosing abortion comes with a lifetime of guilt and loss.

On the other hand, conservatives believe:
Human life is sacred. While there are cases where an abortion sadly is medically necessary, the vast majority of abortions are elective, and adoption would be a morally better choice. Life is the first right of all people, and adoption gives a child a chance while letting a woman go "free," which abortionists claim is their real goal.
A woman's choice to be a mother is equally as important as pursuing a career, and most wisely made before choosing to engage in sex. The decision to abstain outside of marriage is not only more dignified for a woman and her man, but it is also less physically risky and more conducive to long-term mental health. Married couples raising their children also help build a solid foundation for the community.
An unborn child is a blessing and potentially a boon for society. Children who are born into stable two-parent families are more likely to become contributing members of the community, and any one of them could potentially be the next Einstein or Jefferson.

So in summary, the Left encourages women to sacrifice their health and dignity to the feminist god of abortion. Women are reduced to "lady parts," as so many liberals and their organizations like to put it.

The Right wants women to be wise, healthy, dignified and respected.

While liberals fantasize about conservatives killing women in back alleys, it's the Left that has racked up an actual body count: 55 million since Roe v. Wade, half of those girls.

So who's really waging a war on women? The answer is written in blood.

http://politicaloutcast.com/2014/01/body-count-counts-war-women/#6V8jZJzOPZ0ilY3u.99."


SQM said:


> This is a progressive site with a friendly and not so friendly opposition. We will discuss an issue like abortion, or whatever is timely concerning women. It is very informative with a lot of smart women, and they can be hilarious ,but it can get rowdy with the anti-abortion crowd. So if you like to debate and think about issues with an outrageous bunch of great people, this is for you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

kwright said:


> I tend to have a conservative bent. Married twice. Three children by my first husband. The second proposed in kindergarten, but back in the day, you did not date the boss's grandson. After three decades, we finally were able to marry and grow old together.


Thank you once again. I found this charming.

I don't know if it matters whether you're conservative or liberal. The decisions your friends had to make, esp. at such a young age, would not have been easy for any woman, whatever her political leaning. You helped by being there. That it bothers you still today tells me you're a woman with a conscience, but you've managed to get on with your own life. I hope your friends have, too.

If your friends had been able to go to their parents for advice, it would have been so much better - and you would not have taken on such a burden - but I'm guessing that wasn't in the cards for them. There are no easy answers to these problems.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

kwright said:


> I tend to have a conservative bent. Married twice. Three children by my first husband. The second proposed in kindergarten, but back in the day, you did not date the boss's grandson. After three decades, we finally were able to marry and grow old together.


How lovely for you. Something very similar happened to my BFF of 50 years. She married in 1976, her husband passed away at the end of 2007. They had a good marriage and it was pretty hard for her.

In 2009 she was talking to a computer techie to fix some glitch in her computer and he asked her if she was 'Jane Doe" because he was "John Q. Public"'s brother. JQP was JD's first love. All three of them are blind and the world of blind technology is a bit small so it makes sense that the computer techie would ask JD who she was. The techie's brother told JD that JQP would like to hear from her. She called JQP and the rest has been wonderful. 4 years and not counting because they will stay together until they are finished growing old together.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I in no way mean this post negatively, SQM, but when the RWNs read that you've described this topic as "a progressive site" they'll froth at the mouth all over this topic, in print, in long, detailed screeds. Hunker down, just in case.This topic really was started by Joeysomma, on January 25th.
> 
> Let us all remember history now that we have suddenly gotten to WOW #5 after filling up WOW #4 in truly record time. I just reread J's starting post and while I agree with some sentences in the rant quoted below, I won't mention them because they are marooned in a sea of context that makes me want to "spew" (as one of our fave RWNs likes to say.)
> 
> WARNING!! PROCEED AND READ AT YOUR OWN RISK. YOU MIGHT END UP FEELING LIKE THIS HAS HAPPENED TO YOU:


What follows is one of those pieces where some right-wing mouthpiece tells everyone what goes on in the minds of liberals without ever asking even one because that may prevent him from putting the worst possible face on things. (I'm not talking about Joey here; I think she honestly just wants to to stop what she sees as the killing of innocent babies. The person she quotes has a much bigger ax to grind.) I don't think such pieces are helpful. They prevent any honest exchange of views and only lead to hatred and fights, of the "yes you are"/"no I'm not" type - as you see happened here. Thanks anyway, Maid, for the history lesson.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> How lovely for you. Something very similar happened to my BFF of 50 years. She married in 1976, her husband passed away at the end of 2007. They had a good marriage and it was pretty hard for her.
> 
> In 2009 she was talking to a computer techie to fix some glitch in her computer and he asked her if she was 'Jane Doe" because he was "John Q. Public"'s brother. JQP was JD's first love. All three of them are blind and the world of blind technology is a bit small so it makes sense that the computer techie would ask JD who she was. The techie's brother told JD that JQP would like to hear from her. She called JQP and the rest has been wonderful. 4 years and not counting because they will stay together until they are finished growing old together.


Another sweet message. Makes me wonder if any of my grade-school boyfriends are still around.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> What follows is one of those pieces where some right-wing mouthpiece tells everyone what goes on in the minds of liberals without ever asking even one because that may prevent him from putting the worst possible face on things. (I'm not talking about Joey here; I think she honestly just wants to to stop what she sees as the killing of innocent babies. The person she quotes has a much bigger ax to grind.) I don't think such pieces are helpful. They prevent any honest exchange of views and only lead to hatred and fights, of the "yes you are"/"no I'm not" type - as you see happened here. Thanks anyway, Maid, for the history lesson.


You know I couldn't help myself. I have indulged in my addiction to history here (and elsewhere on KP) before. I do it in real life as my friends could attest but they would have to stop laughing first. I have a reputation for this sort of thing among people who are the same and I stand out of the crowd...

I agree that Joey believes as you describe. The author of the article certainly does have an ax of some sort to grind and he does it in a heavy-handed way that turns me off big time. I found the piece offensive enough that I didn't want to know who the author was, I just wanted to wash my eyes out.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You know I couldn't help myself. I have indulged in my addiction to history here (and elsewhere on KP) before. I do it in real life as my friends could attest but they would have to stop laughing first. I have a reputation for this sort of thing among people who are the same and I stand out of the crowd...
> 
> I agree that Joey believes as you describe. The author of the article certainly does have an ax of some sort to grind and he does it in a heavy-handed way that turns me off big time. I found the piece offensive enough that I didn't want to know who the author was, I just wanted to wash my eyes out.


Well, we know you by now, and your history seminars are often interesting and informative.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks Maid for getting me up to speed since I was not here when this marvel of marvel thread began.

However what you posted of Joey's is certainly moot after 44 pages. 

(Why is the Lesley Gore song "You don't Own Me" buzzing around my head?)

It has been discussed before that no one person owns an outlook on any of these threads. Certainly more progressive types have been posting of late so my mistake is quite understandable.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> Thanks Maid for getting me up to speed since I was not here when this marvel of marvel thread began.
> 
> However what you posted of Joey's is certainly moot after 44 pages.
> 
> ...


Like I said, I wasn't trying to hassle you. There's no mistake whatsoever, just the passage of time that's morphed this topic into whatever it is now. "You Don't Own Me" is a pretty good song. Someone mentioned something about Jesus tender embraces and I got a hymn stuck in my head for hours. Lesley Gore would have been a relief.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm back for a few more minutes. Sometime with age comes knowledge and understanding. When I was 20, back in 1976, it had not been long that roe v. wade had been passed. Until that time, I would never have considered an abortion, termination, or as I know now, a DNCAB. As I said before, I would not wish the decision on anyone, but God knows their hearts and motivations. I can only think of a few reasons where I might consider it, but not without much prayer and discussion with my husband. Those are: rape if she does not wish to carry her child [and Lord willing not spend its life blaming the child for its birth]; incest, ectopic pregnancy, molestation, and absolutely depending on the age of the child.

I am a twenty-five week preemie. My mother worked very hard to get me here.

I know of a case in the school where I taught that a nine year old child was pregnant and later had a baby.

My ex-husband was abusive. Had my daughter been more than three and had become pregnant, I do not think I would have had second thoughts. We would and have talked about it. But, God knows the woman that I am, and who my daughter has become.

Tubal pregnancies are dangerous to the woman. It is dangerous to her health and fertility. If they can move the baby without hurting it, I'd say go for it, but I don't know that we have the technology.

This is all I can think of at the moment. I'm not in favor of it for convenience sake. A child is a gift of God. But, in the event of a crisis as I previously stated, Planned Parenthood is a not so pleasant resort instead of coat hangers or being sent to the other end of the universe when parents who are not capable of understanding would react, and if you are scared out of your mind. In some cases, suicide is also an unwanted result.

Teenagers and college students don't have the maturity that comes with age.

Please forgive my lengthy post. It is still a sensitive subject, but still needs to be talked about in the open to bring about a common ground of understanding or even help for the young, or old that still grieve a loss.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Maybe she (he?) (it?) is busy reading Classic Comics for her next book discussion group. May take her a while.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You laugh or you cry.



Poor Purl said:


> Oh, boy, everyone's a comedian.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Have a wonderful night. God bless you! I'll check back in in the afternoon.  insomnia & apnea arg!!! lol


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds like you have loyal protection in a loving dog. Don't worry too much. Jump in when you have an opinion. Welcome.



kwright said:


> This has been interesting to read as least in part. I hope you all have a much better evening. Bless you all and be safe. Enjoy your knitting etc. and your cats. I have a dog who follows me to the restroom, too. He watches me when I sleep. I have apnea. I pray all of our soldiers come home safe and well. I make house shoes for them, too.
> 
> I don't usually read this kind of discussion. Apparently, it has been going on for a few days. I am sorry for the time lost. Some things get to be a preoccupation, because you have to read it all or stay with the soap opera. God bless. Be safe.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey! I hear your slippers are great. Any pictures? Patterns? Advice? I always wanted to do slippers.



kwright said:


> This has been interesting to read as least in part. I hope you all have a much better evening. Bless you all and be safe. Enjoy your knitting etc. and your cats. I have a dog who follows me to the restroom, too. He watches me when I sleep. I have apnea. I pray all of our soldiers come home safe and well. I make house shoes for them, too.
> 
> I don't usually read this kind of discussion. Apparently, it has been going on for a few days. I am sorry for the time lost. Some things get to be a preoccupation, because you have to read it all or stay with the soap opera. God bless. Be safe.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This polar vortex thing is pushing farther and farther south. Worst part is that the areas are not equipped to handle snow and ice. Very dangerous.



SQM said:


> Isn't Texas the south?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I understand your thoughts. Personally and fortunately, the decision is not for me. My child-bearing years are past. I don't believe many people choose abortion as a whim. And it has been the law of the land for many years. I believe the choice should be between a woman and her physician. I think that opinion fits in with the examples you provided.



kwright said:


> As for the abortion issue; I would not wish the need for that decision on anyone. I'm not talking about doing it just to do it. I'm talking about medical reasons. I know of two girls who had dnc's because of late periods. One was just late. The other had been told by planned parenthood that the medicine that they had given her weeks before had damaged the baby and was instructed to terminate it. They did not even do a pregnancy test. In the end, she had the dnc, and had been five weeks pregnant.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh Lordy, don't put that pressure on one person. (kidding) Sanity usually isn't enough.



Poor Purl said:


> Kwright, you may be the voice of sanity we need to calm things down. Thank you for stopping by.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

May you enjoy many years of happiness with your dear old friend. Kindergarten? He certainly knew his mind early!



kwright said:


> I tend to have a conservative bent. Married twice. Three children by my first husband. The second proposed in kindergarten, but back in the day, you did not date the boss's grandson. After three decades, we finally were able to marry and grow old together.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the context MIB. Very valuable. All take heed.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I in no way mean this post negatively, SQM, but when the RWNs read that you've described this topic as "a progressive site" they'll froth at the mouth all over this topic, in print, in long, detailed screeds. Hunker down, just in case.This topic really was started by Joeysomma, on January 25th.
> 
> Let us all remember history now that we have suddenly gotten to WOW #5 after filling up WOW #4 in truly record time. I just reread J's starting post and while I agree with some sentences in the rant quoted below, I won't mention them because they are marooned in a sea of context that makes me want to "spew" (as one of our fave RWNs likes to say.)
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you once again. I found this charming.
> 
> I don't know if it matters whether you're conservative or liberal. The decisions your friends had to make, esp. at such a young age, would not have been easy for any woman, whatever her political leaning. You helped by being there. That it bothers you still today tells me you're a woman with a conscience, but you've managed to get on with your own life. I hope your friends have, too.
> 
> If your friends had been able to go to their parents for advice, it would have been so much better - and you would not have taken on such a burden - but I'm guessing that wasn't in the cards for them. There are no easy answers to these problems.


You're right. There are no easy answers to complex questions.

Of course, it's better to be able to go to your parents. But what about possible abuse? What about rape? What about physical problems?

Once again, I feel that it is best to leave the difficult decision in the hands of the woman and her physician.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Lovely ending. Many years of happiness.



MaidInBedlam said:


> How lovely for you. Something very similar happened to my BFF of 50 years. She married in 1976, her husband passed away at the end of 2007. They had a good marriage and it was pretty hard for her.
> 
> In 2009 she was talking to a computer techie to fix some glitch in her computer and he asked her if she was 'Jane Doe" because he was "John Q. Public"'s brother. JQP was JD's first love. All three of them are blind and the world of blind technology is a bit small so it makes sense that the computer techie would ask JD who she was. The techie's brother told JD that JQP would like to hear from her. She called JQP and the rest has been wonderful. 4 years and not counting because they will stay together until they are finished growing old together.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Your "lengthy post" was very thoughtful and to the point. I would much rather read mature experiences than knee-jerk reactions. Thank you for taking time to share.

I too remember the days when tales of 'backyard' abortions were rife. I knew a friend from college who couldn't bear the thought of disappointing her parents who were so proud of her grades in college. Sorry to say she bled to death. (Her parents were more than disappointed, and they were left with grief and the constant recrimination of "if only she had come to us.")

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



kwright said:


> I'm back for a few more minutes. Sometime with age comes knowledge and understanding. When I was 20, back in 1976, it had not been long that roe v. wade had been passed. Until that time, I would never have considered an abortion, termination, or as I know now, a DNCAB. As I said before, I would not wish the decision on anyone, but God knows their hearts and motivations. I can only think of a few reasons where I might consider it, but not without much prayer and discussion with my husband. Those are: rape if she does not wish to carry her child [and Lord willing not spend its life blaming the child for its birth]; incest, ectopic pregnancy, molestation, and absolutely depending on the age of the child.
> 
> I am a twenty-five week preemie. My mother worked very hard to get me here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Your "lengthy post" was very thoughtful and to the point. I would much rather read mature experiences than knee-jerk reactions. Thank you for taking time to share.
> 
> I too remember the days when tales of 'backyard' abortions were rife. I knew a friend from college who couldn't bear the thought of disappointing her parents who were so proud of her grades in college. Sorry to say she bled to death. (Her parents were more than disappointed, and they were left with grief and the constant recrimination of "if only she had come to us.")
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Welcome in, kwright, it seems that you are one of the rational conservatives who we all know IRL. Nice to see you again.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> This is a progressive site with a friendly and not so friendly opposition. We will discuss an issue like abortion, or whatever is timely concerning women. It is very informative with a lot of smart women, and they can be hilarious ,but it can get rowdy with the anti-abortion crowd. So if you like to debate and think about issues with an outrageous bunch of great people, this is for you.


kwright: Nice to hear from a new voice as I've never read a post on KP from you before. As I didn't want you to hear a lie from the start (you did), I wish to point out that SQM has not told you the truth.

This particular thread was begun by a Conservative, Fundamentalist Christian who does not believe in abortion nor abortion on demand perhaps with the rare exception (i.e. health of the mother).

This thread is NOT a Progressive thread or site. However, the core group of Liberals and Progressives of KP have infiltrated this thread, as they do most threads begun by those with different views from their own. The Libs/Progs hijacked this thread in their usual style and that is why SQM claimed it a "progressive site."

Thought you'd like to hear the truth at least once on this thread. (you just did from me).

Best, KPG


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> kwright: Nice to hear from a new voice as I've never read a post on KP from you before. As I didn't want you to hear a lie from the start (you did), I wish to point out that SQM has not told you the truth.
> 
> This particular thread was begun by a Conservative, Fundamentalist Christian who does not believe in abortion nor abortion on demand perhaps with the rare exception (i.e. health of the mother).
> 
> ...


Joeysomma says that she is *NOT* a fundamentalist. 
Do you suppose joey doesn't know what her beliefs are?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MIB has covered your 'point' well already.

Thanks again MIB. Good explanation.



knitpresentgifts said:


> kwright: Nice to hear from a new voice as I've never read a post on KP from you before. As I didn't want you to hear a lie from the start (you did), I wish to point out that SQM has not told you the truth.
> 
> This particular thread was begun by a Conservative, Fundamentalist Christian who does not believe in abortion nor abortion on demand perhaps with the rare exception (i.e. health of the mother).
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> You lie so well!


I, know, huh, Joey - so darn funny! Janet is on the record for posting the 2nd lie from a Lib already  to kwright on this thread. Janet thinks *she* knows your beliefs better than you do. Shocker, right? :-D

However, I disagree with you somewhat as I do not believe Janet is a good liar at all. I believe Janet is actually a typical, uncreative, sloppy liar.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

kwright said:


> I'm back for a few more minutes. Sometime with age comes knowledge and understanding. When I was 20, back in 1976, it had not been long that roe v. wade had been passed. Until that time, I would never have considered an abortion, termination, or as I know now, a DNCAB. As I said before, I would not wish the decision on anyone, but God knows their hearts and motivations. I can only think of a few reasons where I might consider it, but not without much prayer and discussion with my husband. Those are: rape if she does not wish to carry her child (and Lord willing not spend its life blaming the child for its birth); incest, ectopic pregnancy, molestation, and absolutely depending on the age of the child.
> 
> I am a twenty-five week preemie. My mother worked very hard to get me here.
> 
> ...


A 25-week preemie? Your mother - and you - must have been very strong, and it shows on you. You have so much to say that's important. Again, all I can say is Thank you for bringing your intelligence and thoughtfulness to a discussion that sometimes sounds like a catfight.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Oh Lordy, don't put that pressure on one person. (kidding) Sanity usually isn't enough.


I hope it didn't sound to her like pressure. It's such a relief to have someone with sense taking the conservative side. Not once did kwright inform us of what's going on in our own minds or call us baby-killers. Sanity like this would have been very useful all along.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> You lie so well!


It seems to me that if I say you are, which is when you denied it, you say NO. 
If I say you aren't then you are. 
So this week you are.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> You're right. There are no easy answers to complex questions.
> 
> Of course, it's better to be able to go to your parents. But what about possible abuse? What about rape? What about physical problems?
> 
> Once again, I feel that it is best to leave the difficult decision in the hands of the woman and her physician.


If it's a woman who's pregnant, no question. If it's a college or, worse, a high school student, I don't think she and her doctor are enough. Teenagers see some problems as the end of the world, and pregnancy doesn't have to be. Some parents are incapable of listening to their children; even without abuse talk with your parents can worsen the situation. I do think an understanding adult - counselor, therapist, MD, friend - who knows how to listen is a great help.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> If it's a woman who's pregnant, no question. If it's a college or, worse, a high school student, I don't think she and her doctor are enough. Teenagers see some problems as the end of the world, and pregnancy doesn't have to be. Some parents are incapable of listening to their children; even without abuse talk with your parents can worsen the situation. I do think an understanding adult - counselor, therapist, MD, friend - who knows how to listen is a great help.


I have to disagree, I cringe every time I see a 15 year old with a baby.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> It seems to me that if I say you are, which is when you denied it, you say NO.
> If I say you aren't then you are.
> So this week you are.


Shall I copy/paste the post where Joeysomma said she IS a Fundamentalist? Would that ease and refresh your confused mind and memory? I'm happy to assist and expose your lie.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> It seems to me that if I say you are, which is when you denied it, you say NO.
> If I say you aren't then you are.
> So this week you are.


Sorry, Janet, this is going to sound as though I'm critical of you when I don't mean to be, but aren't you sick of all this "you're a liar"/"no I'm not" squabbling? Every one of us lies sometimes, often without being aware of it, except for the saints among us (we all know who they are). Think how much could have been talked over if there hadn't been 3 days of posts on whether Cheeky really owned that cat.

Please, let's leave the pants-on-fire accusations to the saints and concentrate instead on important truths, or the lies about those.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I have to disagree, I cringe every time I see a 15 year old with a baby.


Sometimes it's just a baby-sitter you're cringing at.

My sister is 6 years older than me, and we had a brother 3 years my junior (he died two years ago, so young). My mother used to have sis take the two of us to the movies when mom wanted the house to herself. Once, when she was about 13, sis took us on Mother's Day and was given a rose by the ticket taker, who was giving them out to every woman. As we passed, a woman said to her friend, "Tsk. Such a young mother." My sister burst out laughing but kept walking.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Sorry, Janet, this is going to sound as though I'm critical of you when I don't mean to be, but aren't you sick of all this "you're a liar"/"no I'm not" squabbling? Every one of us lies sometimes, often without being aware of it, except for the saints among us (we all know who they are). Think how much could have been talked over if there hadn't been 3 days of posts on whether Cheeky really owned that cat.
> 
> Please, let's leave the pants-on-fire accusations to the saints and concentrate instead on important truths, or the lies about those.


Of course, I am sick of it. I am sick of being lied to, I am pretty much sick of the whole thing.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I have to disagree, I cringe every time I see a 15 year old with a baby.


I used to work in a group home for pregnant and parenting teens. One of them was 12, totally incapable of caring for her 10-month-old, whom she insisted on keeping (so much for the adoption solution). She must have been impregnated before she was 11. I never found out how that happened.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I used to work in a group home for pregnant and parenting teens. One of them was 12, totally incapable of caring for her 10-month-old, whom she insisted on keeping (so much for the adoption solution). She must have been impregnated before she was 11. I never found out how that happened.


I was going to go even younger, avoided that for fear of being asked for verification. 
Someone should have been taken to court for criminal neglect. Don't ask me what good that would do, but, geez...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I was going to go even younger, avoided that for fear of being asked for verification.
> Someone should have been taken to court for criminal neglect. Don't ask me what good that would do, but, geez...


Someone _was_ taken to court, and the girl removed from her home. That's how come she was in a group home. I guess I should have mentioned that all the girls were in foster care, also that several were on probation.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Another lie
> 
> Find where I denied it. KPG asked if I was, my only answer was yes. Otherwise I have not discussed it.
> 
> I have been a born-again Christian for more than 60 years. I have never denied my LORD, and never will, even if my life on earth would be required.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I used to work in a group home for pregnant and parenting teens. One of them was 12, totally incapable of caring for her 10-month-old, whom she insisted on keeping (so much for the adoption solution). She must have been impregnated before she was 11. I never found out how that happened.


What do you/we do with that? We won't let a child that age pierce her ears without permission, but, she can decide to keep a child?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Please do.


OK - found it! On War on Women #2 thread, page 89.

I'll now post a screen shot to show *Janet lied* again.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> Of course, I am sick of it. I am sick of being lied to, I am pretty much sick of the whole thing.


Ya, we are all sick of *your* lies about us (Conservatives and Christians who are not Libs and Progs).

You owe Joeysomma an apology and admit you lied about her and her beliefs.

Do it so as Poor Purl, your Lib buddy, just said, we don't have to suffer through three pages of you and your Lib buddies denying this most recent lie of yours.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ya, we are all sick of *your* lies about us (Conservatives and Christians and not Libs or Progs).
> 
> You owe Joeysomma an apology and tell her you lied about her and her beliefs.
> 
> Do it so as Poor Purl, your Lib buddy, just said, we don't have to suffer through three pages of you and your Lib buddies denying this most recent lie of yours.


Sorry, toots--Janet made a mistake and nothing more. Now drop it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I cannot let this lie stand
> 
> If you are so sick of it, admit you were wrong


Agreed. I am sick of the Libs' and Progs' lies as well.

Janet owes you an apology, Joey, as you well know.

I hope Janet has the integrity and character to admit her lie and intentionally defamation of you.

I've posted the post just above this post where you stated you are a Fundamentalist Christian.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry, toots--Janet made a mistake and nothing more. Now drop it.


Thanks, Empress susanmos2000, for the support. 
I am not going to get into as Poor Purl says we waste way too much time in this back and forth stuff.

If I made a mistake I am certainly sorry for that. 
Wouldn't it be nice if people who make the claim of following Christ's example did so?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> Of course, I am sick of it. I am sick of being lied to, I am pretty much sick of the whole thing.


Who has lied to you? Those you claim have, haven't.

Repeatedly, you make claims that you *never* prove to be true yet others prove your lies to you yet you continue on with them. Please stop.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> Thanks, Empress susanmos2000, for the support.
> I am not going to get into as Poor Purl says we waste way too much time in this back and forth stuff.
> 
> If I made a mistake I am certainly sorry for that.
> Wouldn't it be nice if people who make the claim of following Christ's example did so?


*IF* you lied?

I *proved* you lied while also proving you have no morales or the integrity or personal character to admit you lied.

Wouldn't even your god expect you to admit your lie and expect you to apologize to Joeysomma? I'm certain of it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Thanks, Empress susanmos2000, for the support.
> I am not going to get into as Poor Purl says we waste way too much time in this back and forth stuff.


I agree--I'm actually surprised that Joey wasn't flattered by the mistake as so many conservatives loathe the term "fundamentalist" and vigorously deny that it applies to them. It's generally not a compliment to be mistaken for one.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> What do you/we do with that? We won't let a child that age pierce her ears without permission, but, she can decide to keep a child?


By the time she was in foster care, the baby was a few months old, and DSS said they couldn't force her. One of our girls (17 at the time) had given two children up for adoption; she brought the middle child with her. Of course she wasn't 17 when she got pregnant even with the third.

And then there was the girl (we never determined her age; she looked about 14, but she was very small and may have been older) who was found in Grand Central Station with her baby. She was hispanic and had no papers; she'd been living on her own since before the baby was born, and refused to give any information about her family, who may have been here or living in Central America. Anyway, shortly after her baby's first birthday, she got pregnant again. This time she wasn't permitted to decide and was taken to Planned Parenthood for an abortion. And sure enough, by the time I stopped working there, she was pregnant yet again. Somehow these girls managed to find men even though they were rarely left on their own.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Chicken Little, Joey is waiting for your apology ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry, toots--Janet made a mistake and nothing more. Now drop it.


Surely you jest. Pinning down the "liars" looms very large in the mind of the Saint. I don't think anything else is as important, and since she never makes mistakes, no one else is allowed to.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Thanks, Empress susanmos2000, for the support.
> I am not going to get into as Poor Purl says we waste way too much time in this back and forth stuff.
> 
> If I made a mistake I am certainly sorry for that.
> Wouldn't it be nice if people who make the claim of following Christ's example did so?


Nice? Around here it would be a miracle.

You may have misremembered who said it, or you may simply not have kept enough screen shots to prove it. But the fact that she obviously once said she was a fundamentalist doesn't mean she never said the opposite.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> By the time she was in foster care, the baby was a few months old, and DSS said they couldn't force her. One of our girls (17 at the time) had given two children up for adoption; she brought the middle child with her. Of course she wasn't 17 when she got pregnant even with the third.
> 
> And then there was the girl (we never determined her age; she looked about 14, but she was very small and may have been older) who was found in Grand Central Station with her baby. She was hispanic and had no papers; she'd been living on her own since before the baby was born, and refused to give any information about her family, who may have been here or living in Central America. Anyway, shortly after her baby's first birthday, she got pregnant again. This time she wasn't permitted to decide and was taken to Planned Parenthood for an abortion. And sure enough, by the time I stopped working there, she was pregnant yet again. Somehow these girls managed to find men even though they were rarely left on their own.


I actually don't think that young girls should be forced to part with their children, whether they're competent mothers or not. They're children themselves and might well grow into the role over time. If the girl's parents can't or won't assist her then I believe she and her baby should be placed together in a foster home, where other competent adults can provide the necessary supervision and guidance.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

This is for you, Janet, I made it especially for you but give credit to the originator for the image:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *IF* you lied?
> 
> I *proved* you lied while also proving you have no morales or the integrity or personal character to admit you lied.
> 
> Wouldn't even your god expect you to admit your lie and expect you to apologize to Joeysomma? I'm certain of it.


All you *proved* was that Joey *once* called herself a fundamentalist, not anything about Janet.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You may have misremembered who said it, or you may simply not have kept enough screen shots to prove it. But the fact that she obviously once said she was a fundamentalist doesn't mean she never said the opposite.


That makes the 3rd Lib to lie on this thread - thanks Poor Purl for keeping the Libs' quota up!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I actually don't think that young girls should be forced to part with their children, whether they're competent mothers or not. They're children themselves and might well grow into the role over time. If the girl's parents can't or won't assist her then I believe she and her baby should be placed together in a foster home, where other competent adults can provide the necessary supervision and guidance.


That's what our home was for, but the policy was to allow only one child per girl. This was enough to keep most of the girls from getting pregnant again. The staff was very good about teaching safe sex and making certain the girls were prepared when they had furloughs.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Not *IF* you made a mistake! You did! Just admit it.
> 
> I guess you are not enough of a woman to say you are able to make a mistake.


Joey, I just posted an image for Janet; she likes visuals sometimes. Maybe that will give her some courage to apologize to you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> All you *proved* was that Joey *once* called herself a fundamentalist, not anything about Janet.


oops, that makes the 4th lie in this thread by a Lib since I began counting.

Don't comprehend much, do ya, old gal?

I *proved* Janet lied _again_.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> The problem is she has none or she would have admitted her mistake right away.


It is gonna hurt her potential dates, too.

Her image and reputation on KP is already shot.

I think I created a nice visual though with the assist of the person who designed a "lying chicken." :XD:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Nice? Around here it would be a miracle.
> 
> You may have misremembered who said it, or you may simply not have kept enough screen shots to prove it. But the fact that she obviously once said she was a fundamentalist doesn't mean she never said the opposite.


Yes, you know how I tend to mix up so low and joe. 
We'll see if it is out there sooner or later I will see it and when I see it, I will post it. 
ACA is working if I recall. 
Anyway, enough of a trivial matter, you are right.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That makes the 3rd Lib to lie on this thread - thanks Poor Purl for keeping the Libs quota up!


Where's the lie? If you can point out a lie _in that message_, I'll certainly apologize for it.

And thank you for once again turning the conversation back to "no you didn't"/"yes I did" nonsense.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> Yes, you know how I tend to mix up so low and joe.
> We'll see if it is out there sooner or later I will see it and when I see it, I will post it.
> ACA is working if I recall.
> Anyway, enough of a trivial matter, you are right.


OOOH, poor try to change the subject.

Waiting .. waiting . waiting  pluck, pluck, pluck.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

*Please see my post on page 44 wherein I say this topic was started by a conservative and I quote joeysomma's original post that started this topic. Yes, some of what I said is biased.The rest is true, and I thought it was important to remind people how this topic began, even though I am a bleeding-heart liberal.*

SQM is pretty new to this topic. I can't possibly fault her for her opinion that this is a "progressive" topic. I'm certain SQM did not lie about this topic. She has no reason to, and she probably didn't go back and read all the past posts. I bet most newbies here wouldn't do that. It's just too daunting a prospect.

KPG, I know you like to find fault with all things liberal, which is your right, but this time you're off base. Maybe ignoring certain people's posts isn't always such a good idea.


knitpresentgifts said:


> kwright: Nice to hear from a new voice as I've never read a post on KP from you before. As I didn't want you to hear a lie from the start (you did), I wish to point out that SQM has not told you the truth.
> 
> This particular thread was begun by a Conservative, Fundamentalist Christian who does not believe in abortion nor abortion on demand perhaps with the rare exception (i.e. health of the mother).
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> IT IS NOT TRIVIAL. FAR FROM IT. IT IS WORTH A LAWSUIT FOR LIBEL!


Except you have to consider she doesn't have deep pockets; has a house and car though. Probably a pension too.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> This polar vortex thing is pushing farther and farther south. Worst part is that the areas are not equipped to handle snow and ice. Very dangerous.


I prefer the Sedona Vortex.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> oops, that makes the 4th lie in this thread by a Lib since I began counting.
> 
> Don't comprehend much, do ya, old gal?
> 
> I *proved* Janet lied _again_.


No, babycheeks. No lie, no fib, no nothing that should bother you. You have a serious logic disability.

And if you're actually keeping count, then you have only trivialities to concern yourself with.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That's what our home was for, but the policy was to allow only one child per girl. This was enough to keep most of the girls from getting pregnant again. The staff was very good about teaching safe sex and making certain the girls were prepared when they had furloughs.


That sounds like an excellent policy--I can imagine a young learning to cope with one baby, but two or three? Virtually impossible.

It's strange how things change. There used to be a whole genre of books written in the late 50s/early 60s that portrayed girls in their mid-teens who accidentally became pregnant. It seems almost unbelievable now, but the authors of these books made it very clear that the girls' salvation lay in getting married and learning to be competent underage homemakers as quickly as possible. Not a thought that sixteen or seventeen was simply too young for marriage and the girls might be better off living at home and, with their parents' assistance, continuing their education.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> That sounds like an excellent policy--I can imagine a young learning to cope with one baby, but two or three? Virtually impossible.
> 
> It's strange how things change. There used to be a whole genre of books written in the late 50s/early 60s that portrayed girls in their mid-teens who accidentally became pregnant. It seems almost unbelievable now, but the authors of these books made it very clear that the girls' salvation lay in getting married and learning to be competent underage homemakers as quickly as possible. Not a thought that sixteen or seventeen was simply too young for marriage and the girls might be better off living at home and, with their parents' assistance, continuing their education.


...or getting an abortion.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Where's the lie? If you can point out a lie _in that message_, I'll certainly apologize for it.
> 
> And thank you for once again turning the conversation back to "no you didn't"/"yes I did" nonsense.


She'll do anything to keep the conversation centered on herself, Purl. This is ultimately between Joey and Janet, but the KBG can't accept that.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> kwright: Nice to hear from a new voice as I've never read a post on KP from you before. As I didn't want you to hear a lie from the start (you did), I wish to point out that SQM has not told you the truth.
> 
> This particular thread was begun by a Conservative, Fundamentalist Christian who does not believe in abortion nor abortion on demand perhaps with the rare exception (i.e. health of the mother).
> 
> ...


KGB is right. In many instances it is not progressive, it is antediluvian.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Just winning would be enough. I don't need money (she just wouldn't have any, lawyers are expensive). Just my character restored.


You can count on me as an expert witness, with an excellent memory, support and proof.

Even some complaints of my own.

Except I'm not a Fundie but have funds! :-D


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> IT IS NOT TRIVIAL. FAR FROM IT. IT IS WORTH A LAWSUIT FOR LIBEL!


Except that you already said this.

"Not IF you made a mistake! You did! Just admit it.

I guess you are not enough of a woman to say you are able to make a mistake"

So I guess my mistake wasn't meant maliciously. So not only was it a really stupid threat in the first place, but, you already said that it was a mistake. Good going. Thanks.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Another lie
> 
> Find where I denied it. KPG asked if I was, my only answer was yes. Otherwise I have not discussed it.
> 
> I have been a born-again Christian for more than 60 years. I have never denied my LORD, and never will, even if my life on earth would be required.


Thanks for stating your beliefs. It helps me understand where you're coming from whether I agree with things you say here or not. 60 years of faith is impressive when we remember that faith isn't always easy to maintain.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Where's the lie? If you can point out a lie _in that message_, I'll certainly apologize for it.
> 
> And thank you for once again turning the conversation back to "no you didn't"/"yes I did" nonsense.


Keep up the good work, Empress, before you know it we will see just how high the saintly genius can count.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> IT IS NOT TRIVIAL. FAR FROM IT. IT IS WORTH A LAWSUIT FOR LIBEL!


Do you really think so? Then you ought to sue her, after consulting with a lawyer. It shouldn't cost more than $500 to find out how good your case is.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> Except that you already said this.
> 
> "Not IF you made a mistake! You did! Just admit it.
> 
> ...


Janet, you told Joey that she changes her views and changes them based on what you say about her. You told us you are sick of the LIES. You didn't admit you LIED about Joey's beliefs, and you haven't even given an apology to her saying you made a mistake either. You said to no one in particular, you are sorry *if* you made a mistake. You are a chicken with no moral character.

Grow up. How do you expect respect if you cannot even offer an apology for your lie.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Do you really think so? Then you ought to sue her, after consulting with a lawyer. It shouldn't cost more than $500 to find out how good your case is.


Good luck to her, we just completed the paperwork for an irrevocable trust last week!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> *Please see my post on page 44 wherein I say this topic was started by a conservative and I quote joeysomma's original post that started this topic. Yes, some of what I said is biased.The rest is true, and I thought it was important to remind people how this topic began, even though I am a bleeding-heart liberal.*
> 
> SQM is pretty new to this topic. I can't possibly fault her for her opinion that this is a "progressive" topic. I'm certain SQM did not lie about this topic. She has no reason to, and she probably didn't go back and read all the past posts. I bet most newbies here wouldn't do that. It's just too daunting a prospect.
> 
> KPG, I know you like to find fault with all things liberal, which is your right, but this time you're off base. Maybe ignoring certain people's posts isn't always such a good idea.


Thanks Maid for explaining in simple terms to our conservative friends exactly what occurred.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Do you really think so? Then you ought to sue her, after consulting with a lawyer. It shouldn't cost more than $500 to find out how good your case is.


Heehee--I'd love to watch this particular lawsuit unfold. What a hoot! I've often wondered what the public reaction would be if these political threads were exposed to the light of day. Other KP members, families, friends--NO ONE would believe the stuff that goes on here.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> IT IS NOT TRIVIAL. FAR FROM IT. IT IS WORTH A LAWSUIT FOR LIBEL!


Joe, my precious child, there is no LIBEL. Remember this is all virtual and we do not know you from Adam. Only your avatar was spoken to so there is not much a lawsuit would do. You are anonymous, TG. Sorry for the truth.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> Good luck to her, we just completed the paperwork for an irrevocable trust last week!


An irrevocable trust was another "mistake" of yours then *AND* doesn't excuse you from a successful lawsuit placing a lien on your assets.

Too bad you hired a poor lawyer or got shoddy advice.

Ask Purl, her husband might know enough since he was a lawyer of some sort, who might agree with me if he is any good.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Joeysomma, I kinda thought you might have appreciated the fact that I set the record straight about you starting this topic. It seemed important to me to remind us about where this topic began and who started it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> That sounds like an excellent policy--I can imagine a young learning to cope with one baby, but two or three? Virtually impossible.
> 
> It's strange how things change. There used to be a whole genre of books written in the late 50s/early 60s that portrayed girls in their mid-teens who accidentally became pregnant. It seems almost unbelievable now, but the authors of these books made it very clear that the girls' salvation lay in getting married and learning to be competent underage homemakers as quickly as possible. Not a thought that sixteen or seventeen was simply too young for marriage and the girls might be better off living at home and, with their parents' assistance, continuing their education.


That was when a family could be supported by one paycheck, and long before it took a college degree for the kind of job that used to need a high school diploma.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> She'll do anything to keep the conversation centered on herself, Purl. This is ultimately between Joey and Janet, but the KBG can't accept that.


No kidding!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janet, you told Joey that she changes her views and changes them based on what you say about her. You told us you are sick of the LIES. You didn't admit you LIED about Joey's beliefs, and you haven't even given an apology to her saying you made a mistake either. You said to no one in particular, you are sorry *if* you made a mistake. You are a chicken with no moral character.
> 
> Grow up. How do you expect respect if you cannot even offer an apology for your lie.


Don't you dare grow up. You will be no fun then.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> Thanks Maid for explaining in simple terms to our conservative friends exactly what occurred.


SQM, why don't you explain to kwright now that this is *NOT* a progressive site (thread) as you stated.

Seems lying and making mistakes is catchy amongst the Libs and Progs on this thread *still*.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> KGB is right. In many instances it is not progressive, it is antediluvian.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I know enough about the law to KNOW I have a case. I do not need an attorney. I have taken master level law classes.


LOL, tell it to the judge.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you
> 
> What is so wrong with admitting a mistake?


Beats me - the Libs simply won't admit to them or lies either.

They love smearing, insulting, defaming, lying and libeling everyone that doesn't think (that's ironic!) as they do.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I know enough about the law to KNOW I have a case. I do not need an attorney. I have taken master level law classes.


I wonder why lawyers go through three years of (doctoral level) law school and study for the bar exam if all they need is your knowledge.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That was when a family could be supported by one paycheck, and long before it took a college degree for the kind of job that used to need a high school diploma.


True, and of course the possibility of an abortion couldn't even be broached. But there's an odd undercurrent to these books, like the authors believe the girls deserve all the hardships they undergo. Maybe they were meant to be cautionary tales. Who knows?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> LOL, tell it to the judge.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> SQM, why don't you explain to kwright now that this is *NOT* a progressive site (thread) as you stated.
> 
> Seems lying and making mistakes is catchy amongst the Libs and Progs on this thread *still*.


What is this? Are you spending your day in a confession booth?

Forgive me Fathers KGB and Joe, for I have sinned? Is that good enough. If not I will walk on my knees all day but to make it worthwhile and truly meaningful, I will attach swiffer pads to my knees.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> Don't you dare grow up. You will be no fun then.


Sorry, sloth, there is no anonymity in URL's. Janet and Joeysomma both have one (at a minimum).


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I know enough about the law to KNOW I have a case. I do not need an attorney. I have taken master level law classes.


She-it! And I have seen the old Perry Masons on TV. Now ladies, who would make the better lawyer? Remember Perry always won.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> Don't you dare grow up. You will be no fun then.


Did you like the image I help design for Janet? :-D I did!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> True, and of course the possibility of an abortion couldn't even be broached. But there's an odd undercurrent to these books, like the authors believe the girls deserve all the hardships they undergo. Maybe they were meant to be cautionary tales. Who knows?


I wonder who wrote them. They probably were enough to keep some girls from having sex.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> LOL, tell it to the judge.


Please do. We need something to lighten the mood around here.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> SQM, why don't you explain to kwright now that this is *NOT* a progressive site (thread) as you stated.
> 
> Seems lying and making mistakes is catchy amongst the Libs and Progs on this thread *still*.


Please, please, please, KPG, try something new. Once again I refer you to my post on page 44. Joeysomma's post that she started this topic with is *quoted in full*. I don't agree with anything you say, but at least I care enough to give credit where credit is due, in this case, to joeysomma.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> LOL, tell it to the judge.


I have a personal question. If you don't believe in the Christian God, as your lord and saviour, why then did you give your daughter a Biblical name? I'm curious.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I wonder why lawyers go through three years of (doctoral level) law school and study for the bar exam if all they need is your knowledge.


To represent those who don't, silly, or to represent those with the knowledge but not the ability to bring a lawsuit or represent themselves in a court of law.

You should know this at your age.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sorry, sloth, there is no anonymity in URL's. Janet and Joeysomma both have one (at a minimum).


This is one thing I don't understand. How can you find out who I really am when that knowledge even alludes me? Please explain how my sloth cover can be blown. (Actually you will only find a sloth under the sloth).

Do you like to play? I can invite you up to my canopy for a week. Let me know.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> What is this? Are you spending your day in a confession booth?
> 
> Forgive me Fathers KGB and Joe, for I have sinned? Is that good enough. If not I will walk on my knees all day but to make it worthwhile and truly meaningful, I will attach swiffer pads to my knees.


Nope - I'm not a Catholic so don't do confession booths.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> You are not funny and this is no laughing matter.


Of course I am funny. And this is a laughing matter because it is so trite.

Chill out Joe. Do you have a sense of humor at all?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's coming from a master.



joeysomma said:


> You lie so well!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> You are not funny and this is no laughing matter.


Don't worry Joey, she isn't speaking to or about us. She wrote KGB and Joe because she is also a chicken, but a _slightly_ smarter chicken.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> To represent those who don't, silly, or to represent those with the knowledge but not the ability to bring a lawsuit or represent themselves in a court of law.
> 
> You should know this at your age.


Which is...?

What ability does it take to bring a lawsuit other than knowledge, silly?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

well put.



Poor Purl said:


> I hope it didn't sound to her like pressure. It's such a relief to have someone with sense taking the conservative side. Not once did kwright inform us of what's going on in our own minds or call us baby-killers. Sanity like this would have been very useful all along.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If only it were a potato...potahtoe thing.



Janet Cooke said:


> It seems to me that if I say you are, which is when you denied it, you say NO.
> If I say you aren't then you are.
> So this week you are.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> This is one thing I don't understand. How can you find out who I really am when that knowledge even alludes me? Please explain how my sloth cover can be blown. (Actually you will only find a sloth under the sloth).
> 
> Do you like to play? I can invite you up to my canopy for a week. Let me know.


I'm not interested in being a swinger and moving at the speed of death. I'm happily married unlike most of the AOW Libs/Progs on this thread, with me having high energy to boot you off your perch.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> What is this? Are you spending your day in a confession booth?
> 
> Forgive me Fathers KGB and Joe, for I have sinned? Is that good enough. If not I will walk on my knees all day but to make it worthwhile and truly meaningful, I will attach swiffer pads to my knees.


SQM, I'm actually boggled that KPG hasn't acknowledged my post about how this topic started. I shouldn't be surprised, so maybe I haven't had enough coffee yet this AM. Please don't think you did anything wrong. Many of us have the good sense to know you didn't. I do, however, like picturing someone with swiffer pads on their knees.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did you like the image I help design for Janet? :-D I did!


The chicken one? Actually I missed the point. Was there some double entendre about a lying chicken? Was it a play on words on a laying chicken? Much too subtle.

More importantly, how did you design it? Are you a graphic artist? Now that bit of info would be interesting to learn.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Massachusetts Defamation Law
> 
> Note: This page covers information specific to Massachusetts. For general information concerning defamation, see the Defamation section of this guide.
> 
> ...


Even if it's false, I doubt that it's defamatory. But you didn't say "defamation"; you said "libel."


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> SQM, I'm actually boggled that KPG hasn't acknowledged my post about how this topic started. I shouldn't be surprised, so maybe I haven't had enough coffee yet this AM. Please don't think you did anything wrong. Many of us have the good sense to know you didn't. I do, however, like picturing someone with swiffer pads on their knees.


Thanks for your kind concern. This whole experience is like a pissing contest for me - who can be the wittiest. I take little of it seriously, except when some heartfelt and interesting statement is made. Otherwise, this is just a way to hear from some fun people and to avoid what I should be doing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm going to disagree to an extant. If there is a chance of a violent reaction (parents?), an adult mediator will not be there 24/7. I think that an adult woman and her physician should be able to decide. In the case of a woman under 18, an adult mediator could join woman & physician to determine if parents should be involved. Opinions?



Poor Purl said:


> If it's a woman who's pregnant, no question. If it's a college or, worse, a high school student, I don't think she and her doctor are enough. Teenagers see some problems as the end of the world, and pregnancy doesn't have to be. Some parents are incapable of listening to their children; even without abuse talk with your parents can worsen the situation. I do think an understanding adult - counselor, therapist, MD, friend - who knows how to listen is a great help.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't worry Joey, she isn't speaking to or about us. She wrote KGB and Joe because she is also a chicken, but a _slightly_ smarter chicken.


Make me a kosher one at that. But you made me ever so much happier by granting me the word "slightly".


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm not interested in being a swinger and moving at the speed of death. I'm happily married unlike most of the AOW Libs/Progs on this thread, with me having high energy to boot you off your perch.


Do you really have to reach that far to insult us very cheerful, not-at-all angry, and in some cases young Libs?

Swingers, by the way, are married couples who like to switch partners from time to time. Have you ever suggested it to your DH? Has he ever suggested it to you?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, what's happened that parents seem to vote in favor of keeping the baby, usually fighting with the mother to raise it themselves? Never used to see that dynamic.



Janet Cooke said:


> I have to disagree, I cringe every time I see a 15 year old with a baby.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm not interested in being a swinger and moving at the speed of death. I'm happily married unlike most of the AOW Libs/Progs on this thread, with me having high energy to boot you off your perch.


Just goes to show how much you know.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And I bet she saved the rose.



Poor Purl said:


> Sometimes it's just a baby-sitter you're cringing at.
> 
> My sister is 6 years older than me, and we had a brother 3 years my junior (he died two years ago, so young). My mother used to have sis take the two of us to the movies when mom wanted the house to herself. Once, when she was about 13, sis took us on Mother's Day and was given a rose by the ticket taker, who was giving them out to every woman. As we passed, a woman said to her friend, "Tsk. Such a young mother." My sister burst out laughing but kept walking.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm going to disagree to an extant. If there is a chance of a violent reaction (parents?), an adult mediator will not be there 24/7. I think that an adult woman and her physician should be able to decide. In the case of a woman under 18, an adult mediator could join woman & physician to determine if parents should be involved. Opinions?


I agree--some parents are not going to take the news of their daughter's underage pregnancy at all well.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I say disappoint the turkeys and ignore them.



Janet Cooke said:


> Of course, I am sick of it. I am sick of being lied to, I am pretty much sick of the whole thing.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Thanks for your kind concern. This whole experience is like a pissing contest for me - who can be the wittiest. I take little of it seriously, except when some heartfelt and interesting statement is made. Otherwise, this is just a way to hear from some fun people and to avoid what I should be doing.


Drat, you just reminded me that I have class today and need to get ready. Bye for now, everyone. It's been real.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> The chicken one? Actually I missed the point. Was there some double entendre about a lying chicken? Was it a play on words on a laying chicken? Much too subtle.
> 
> More importantly, how did you design it? Are you a graphic artist? Now that bit of info would be interesting to learn.


I cannot believe I have to explain this, but will.

She has sometimes been called Chicken Little on KP for lacking guts and the moral character to admit her lies or mistakes. She has also been proven a liar more than once. The chicken graphic was a "lying" chicken and you can ask her about the "date" reference.

I have a beginner's talent to create or edit images using computer software. Did you learn something about me that interests you then?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> Thanks for your kind concern. This whole experience is like a pissing contest for me - who can be the wittiest. I take little of it seriously, except when some heartfelt and interesting statement is made. Otherwise, this is just a way to hear from some fun people and to avoid what I should be doing.


I should be mopping the kitchen floor, but am postponing that by hanging around here. I'm very nearsighted so I do this chore on my knees so I won't miss any of the dirty spots. No swiffer pad, unfortunately.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't believe Purl ever said for Janet to apologize for any "lie" imagined by anyone. I would say it is best to ignore this childish baiting and let them come up with a worthwhile topic. And that is what I intent to do.....although it is difficult.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry, toots--Janet made a mistake and nothing more. Now drop it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Hope Toots takes the hint.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Do you really have to reach that far to insult us very cheerful, not-at-all angry, and in some cases young Libs?
> 
> Swingers, by the way, are married couples who like to switch partners from time to time. Have you ever suggested it to your DH? Has he ever suggested it to you?


Why do you insist in attempting to tell me what I already know.

I'm not stupid or foolish as you are. You should know that about me already.

Yet, you are constantly defining words for me and using your words to define me - so STOOPID.

As to swingers - NOYB.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Thanks, Empress susanmos2000, for the support.
> I am not going to get into as Poor Purl says we waste way too much time in this back and forth stuff.
> 
> If I made a mistake I am certainly sorry for that.
> Wouldn't it be nice if people who make the claim of following Christ's example did so?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Surely you jest. Pinning down the "liars" looms very large in the mind of the Saint. I don't think anything else is as important, and since she never makes mistakes, no one else is allowed to.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I cannot believe I have to explain this, but will.
> 
> She has sometimes been called Chicken Little on KP for lacking guts and the moral character to admit her lies or mistakes. She has also been proven a liar more than once. The chicken graphic was a "lying" chicken and you can ask her about the "date" reference.
> 
> I have a beginner's talent to create or edit images using computer software. Did you learn something about me that interest you then?


yeah it is nice to hear about people's talents and what they do when they are not on KP. Are you taking classes? Do you work in photoshop.

I went to Seminary for two years and am ordained as an Interfaith Minister who can marry, bury, etc. So the Sloth is a Person of the Cloth. I think Joe might like that since I heard she is a missionary.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> same meanings
> 
> Massachusetts has abolished the separate category of defamation per se at least in part. Under state common law, any libel is actionable per se. Sharratt v. Housing Innovations, Inc., 365 Mass. 141 (Mass. 1974). This means that plaintiffs do not need to plead or prove economic losses in order to prevail on libel claims.


You are spot on Joey. Libel is the false, published (written) statement defaming another's reputation with intent to do so and causing harm.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> I'm going to disagree to an extant. If there is a chance of a violent reaction (parents?), an adult mediator will not be there 24/7. I think that an adult woman and her physician should be able to decide. In the case of a woman under 18, an adult mediator could join woman & physician to determine if parents should be involved. Opinions?


I believe going through with a pregnancy or having an abortion is a really tough decision to make. I don't think many adult women waltz into a doctor's office, have an abortion, and waltz back out again.

When the problem is magnified by the fact that the pregnant female is too young to be a mother, might have to drop out of school, probably can't get a job that would support herself and her child, the whole question gets horribly complicated.

Can parents be fair and impartial if they get involved in the decision making process? Is there any adult a young, pregnant girl can trust? i think there are too many times when a girl is on her own at one of the most difficult times in her life. How can this situation be made better? Opinions, anyone, please.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> I say disappoint the turkeys and ignore them.


That's a hoot - YOU and the KP LWNs couldn't ignore anyone if you even tried!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The only thing I've seen "proven" here is that one person on the right can count to four. I'm getting angry....and look at my avatar.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Isn't there a difference between being mistaken and lying? In my mind there is one.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> yeah it is nice to hear about people's talents and what they do when they are not on KP. Are you taking classes? Do you work in photoshop.
> 
> I went to Seminary for two years and am ordained as an Interfaith Minister who can marry, bury, etc. So the Sloth is a Person of the Cloth. I think Joe might like that since I heard she is a missionary.


Frankly, I'm not interested in you or engaging in conversations because of your treatment of others and your prior actions against me; otherwise I would be.

I can be very interesting and have interest in most things.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you Empress of Reason in Bedlam. 
**************************************************


MaidInBedlam said:


> *Please see my post on page 44 wherein I say this topic was started by a conservative and I quote joeysomma's original post that started this topic. Yes, some of what I said is biased.The rest is true, and I thought it was important to remind people how this topic began, even though I am a bleeding-heart liberal.*
> 
> SQM is pretty new to this topic. I can't possibly fault her for her opinion that this is a "progressive" topic. I'm certain SQM did not lie about this topic. She has no reason to, and she probably didn't go back and read all the past posts. I bet most newbies here wouldn't do that. It's just too daunting a prospect.
> 
> KPG, I know you like to find fault with all things liberal, which is your right, but this time you're off base. Maybe ignoring certain people's posts isn't always such a good idea.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I don't believe Purl ever said for Janet to apologize for any "lie" imagined by anyone. I would say it is best to ignore this childish baiting and let them come up with a worthwhile topic. And that is what I intent to do.....although it is difficult.


You've got it exactly, Empress DM, all they are trying to do is make it unpleasant enough on this thread so that we leave. 
Too bad, so sad, ain't going.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Too New Agey for moi. Jerome is fun and Bisbee a hoot.



SQM said:


> I prefer the Sedona Vortex.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> KGB is right. In many instances it is not progressive, it is antediluvian.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: No newby you. You've caught on.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're asking KPG. How would she be able to answer your question?



joeysomma said:


> Thank you
> 
> What is so wrong with admitting a mistake?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Imagine Judge Judy.



susanmos2000 said:


> Heehee--I'd love to watch this particular lawsuit unfold. What a hoot! I've often wondered what the public reaction would be if these political threads were exposed to the light of day. Other KP members, families, friends--NO ONE would believe the stuff that goes on here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> Joe, my precious child, there is no LIBEL. Remember this is all virtual and we do not know you from Adam. Only your avatar was spoken to so there is not much a lawsuit would do. You are anonymous, TG. Sorry for the truth.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Is it a ploy to digress from topics at hand that Joey and KPG keep pulling their "you're a liar" shtick? Their playground bully accusations are a waste of time, and I have gotten to where I just skip their comments.

Ms. Knight, thank you for your well spoken and well thought out observations. I may not agree with your positions on some issues, or on the other hand I may, but I respect your integrity and have developed a broader outlook on some issues as a result of your comments.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Janet --Is this a good Law Office?
> 
> Gollub Law Office,
> 
> ...


Pay them a visit and see what you think.
Your problem would be that you need to sue in the state that the transgression was originated in.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Frankly, I'm not interested in you or engaging in conversations because of your treatment of others and your prior actions against me; otherwise I would be.
> 
> I can be very interesting and have interest in most things.


No winning here Ladies. Try to do better and you still get slapped in the face. So again, I will unsheathe my claws and stop trying to make nice-nice.

Ps KGB - you sound like a classic narcissist. And I avoid your ilk like the plague. You use people and then spit them out. Blah to you.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have a personal question. If you don't believe in the Christian God, as your lord and saviour, why then did you give your daughter a Biblical name? I'm curious.


Much as I try to avoid your buffalo patties, this one caught my eye. What business is it of yours who names their children what? If you think only Christians have the right to give children Biblical names, remember, the Jewish people got there first. I have Christian friends with Deborahs, Rachels, Rebeccas, Davids and Jonathans. Those names are not reserved for Jewish people. Atheists and Zoroastrians, among myriad others, have as much right to any Biblical name as any one else. Do you also take umbrage at Hispanic people who name sons Jesus or Angel?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Let me toss another subject (or should I say hand grenade?) for discussion into the mix here. For some reason, I was thinking about illegal immigrants this AM and what to do about the problems that result from having a sizable illegal immigrant population in our country. As a bleeding-heart liberal (see my avatar for proof), I want to treat these people kindly. At least, children shouldn't to have to pay for their parents' actions.

Then I start to think about the people who are natural citizens or legitimate immigrants who went through the process to gain their US citizenship, or else are here with appropriate visas. Shouldn't all us "real" citizen have dibs on whatever benefits we might need? For example, could SNAP benefits be increased if they were only provided to legitimate citizens?

Here are the first five questions I thought about. I'm not going to try to answer them, yet. I'm interested in your opinions and knowledge to start with. 

1, Are the statistics quoted below accurate? 
2. How many illegals are we finding and deporting? 
3. If we are deporting large numbers of illegal immigrants, what impact does that have on their lives?
4. If we're deporting large numbers of illegals, why do we still have the huge problem the statistics below seem to indicate? 
5. What about the children? 

I went to what appeared to be a conservative site and found these statistics: 

$113,000,000,000 - This year's cost of US illegal immigration. Approximately 75% of that cost is absorbed by the states.

$1117 - The average amount you and your family paid in taxes this year to support illegals.

$52,000,000,000 - The cost of educating the children of illegals. This is by far the single largest cost to the American taxpayer.

$2,700 - The average dollar amount a single illegal household costs the US federal government.

51% - The percentage of Mexican immigrant households that use at least one major welfare program. 28% use more than one.

1,400,000- The number of illegal immigrant households that use at least one major welfare program. (food stamps, WIC, school lunch programs, Medicaid, TANF, SSI, and/or public/rent-subsidized housing)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> Pay them a visit and see what you think.
> Your problem would be that you need to sue in the state that the transgression was originated in.


And it will be your problem when she does.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> No winning here Ladies. Try to do better and you still get slapped in the face. So again, I will unsheathe my claws and stop trying to make nice-nice.
> 
> Ps KGB - you sound like a classic narcissist. And I avoid your ilk like the plague. You use people and then spit them out. Blah to you.


Uh, huh. That is why you mention me in your every third or fourth post if not every other one.

I don't use anyone; but have no problem exposing liars and their stupidity.

BTW: Wasn't it you that just yesterday was calling out for more recruits to insult. Who is the narcissist?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks Maid for elevating the conversation. I do believe in securing the borders in this Age of Terrorism. But be wary of statistics. They are easy to manipulate to make one's point.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> Thank you Empress of Reason in Bedlam.
> **************************************************


The only problem is you can try to lead RWNs to water, and try to get them to drink, but is it worth the effort? I'll bet you a sweater's worth of your favorite yarn that neither KPG or joeysomma read my post, and if they did, they wouldn't dream of saying so.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

"Uh, huh. That is why you mention me in your every third or fourth post."

True narcissistic perceptions. I think about you every minute KGB - when I am on the toilet.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

SQM said:


> No winning here Ladies. Try to do better and you still get slapped in the face. So again, I will unsheathe my claws and stop trying to make nice-nice.
> 
> Ps KGB - you sound like a classic narcissist. And I avoid your ilk like the plague. You use people and then spit them out. Blah to you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Sorry I had the wrong city
> 
> Taunton Defamation Lawyers, Attorneys and Law Firms - Massachusetts
> 
> ...


Keep trying, as I said the complaint must be filed in the state the activity originated in.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> Thanks Maid for elevating the conversation. I do believe in securing the borders in this Age of Terrorism. But be wary of statistics. They are easy to manipulate to make one's point.


I believe we have to take appropriate measures to protect this country from terrorism, and somehow balance what we do with the rights we have and don't want to lose. We haven't had very many acts of terrorism here, though the acts of terrorism we have experienced have been truly horrible. I can't think of any terrorist act in the world as bad as 9/11.

Something I'm really interested in is deportation and what role it's playing in reducing those statistics I quoted. Time to do a bit of research. And, of course, the statistics could well be heavily manipulated already, and certainly subject to further manipulation.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I agree we have to take appropriate measures to protect this country from terrorism, and somehow balance what we do with the rights we have and don't want to lose. We haven't had very many acts of terrorism here, though the acts of terrorism we have experienced have been truly horrible. I can't think of any terrorist act in the world as bad as 9/11.
> 
> Something I'm really interested in is deportation and what role it's playing in reducing those statistics I quoted. Time to do a bit of research. And, of course, the statistics could well be heavily manipulated already, and certainly subject to further manipulation.


Our invasion of Iraq?
The genocides that have occurred for the past century? 
Terrorism comes with many faces.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Joe cannot sue anyone. There is no 'Janet Cooke' or a bowl of flowers. It is all online virtual stuff. You are spending too much time here if you think this is real life. Go get one and note the difference.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Our invasion of Iraq?


I tend to put that in another category that I think of as Rampant Imperialism.

Speaking of Rampant Imperialism, look at what's happening in the Ukraine and the Crimea. Putin is still a Soviet at heart. I just read the biographical information about him on Wikipedia, and found it a little scary.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

"Rampant Imperialism" is one of my topics of interest. My historian- Savant older brother has done years of study on American Imperialism. You got it right Maid.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I tend to put that in another category that I think of as Rampant Imperialism.


I am not sure why it cannot be both, I know that if I lived in Iraq I would be terrified. Even the actions that are going on there now are due to our invasion. 
Not that they didn't have to worry under Saddam.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> Joe cannot sue anyone. There is no 'Janet Cooke' or a bowl of flowers. It is all online virtual stuff. You are spending too much time here if you think this is real life. Go get one and note the difference.


Au Contraire. Janet Cooke is an actual person, with an actual presence and residence in the state and city Janet, herself, and others have provided.

You, sloth, should be aware of the difference.

Other LWNs have also provided similar facts about themselves.

Certainly, not too smart of them, but no one ever accused them of being the best and brightest.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> I am not sure why it cannot be both, I know that if I lived in Iraq I would be terrified. Even the actions that are going on there now are due to our invasion.
> Not that they didn't have to worry under Saddam.


It can indeed be both. We're probably committing other acts that fall into other ugly categories, too.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Au Contraire. Janet Cooke is an actual person, with an actual presence and residence in the state and city Janet, herself, and others have provided.
> 
> You, sloth, should be aware of the difference.
> 
> ...


Of course there is a person typing out profound insights but do you know if her real name is Janet Cooke and she is vague about her place of residence. But more importantly, you are just an avatar. None of this is directed to to the real time you. So how can anything being written to a non-real, unknowable you be considered libel?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Joe cannot sue anyone. There is no 'Janet Cooke' or a bowl of flowers. It is all online virtual stuff. You are spending too much time here if you think this is real life. Go get one and note the difference.


There are actually something like 357 Janet Cooke people in the US the last time I checked. 
One in Salem, MA, one in Taunton, MA, one in Salisbury, MA... those are the only ones who stick in my mind for the moment. 
You know how it is, I have those short term memory issues.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> Joe cannot sue anyone. There is no 'Janet Cooke' or a bowl of flowers. It is all online virtual stuff. You are spending too much time here if you think this is real life. Go get one and note the difference.


Awww....I was so looking forward to seeing that bowl of flowers being carried up to the witness stand and sworn in!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It can indeed be both. We're probably committing other acts that fall into other ugly categories, too.


As are many other nations and even private entities. 
I read recently that as opposed to the stories about Somalian pirates just trying to survive and going after these corporate ships (they may indeed just be trying to survive) they are sponsored by rich profiteers who then grab the ransoms paid and give the actual pirates a small cut for doing the dirty work. 
Pretty much like industrialists and lords of the manor.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Do the women pirates get 30% less than the male ones?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Do the women pirates get 30% less than the male ones?


More than likely


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Is it a ploy to digress from topics at hand that Joey and KPG keep pulling their "you're a liar" shtick? Their playground bully accusations are a waste of time, and I have gotten to where I just skip their comments.
> 
> Ms. Knight, thank you for your well spoken and well thought out observations. I may not agree with your positions on some issues, or on the other hand I may, but I respect your integrity and have developed a broader outlook on some issues as a result of your comments.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Joe cannot sue anyone. There is no 'Janet Cooke' or a bowl of flowers. It is all online virtual stuff. You are spending too much time here if you think this is real life. Go get one and note the difference.


Not to mention, that there is no Joeysomma


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Pay them a visit and see what you think.
> Your problem would be that you need to sue in the state that the transgression was originated in.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bravo dear sloth.



SQM said:


> No winning here Ladies. Try to do better and you still get slapped in the face. So again, I will unsheathe my claws and stop trying to make nice-nice.
> 
> Ps KGB - you sound like a classic narcissist. And I avoid your ilk like the plague. You use people and then spit them out. Blah to you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll jump in with some thoughts on illegal immigration problems. Just have a minute.

Employers have been providing jobs without documentation to immigrants who enter the USA at their own expense and risk. Many have died while attempting to cross the desert or have been murdered for whatever reason. Many children of illegal immigrants are citizens by birth and have lived here all their lives. Many have no way of supporting themselves in Mexico for instance.

I am in favor of amnesty and start over. Comments please. Later.



MaidInBedlam said:



> Let me toss another subject (or should I say hand grenade?) for discussion into the mix here. For some reason, I was thinking about illegal immigrants this AM and what to do about the problems that result from having a sizable illegal immigrant population in our country. As a bleeding-heart liberal (see my avatar for proof), I want to treat these people kindly. At least, children shouldn't to have to pay for their parents' actions.
> 
> Then I start to think about the people who are natural citizens or legitimate immigrants who went through the process to gain their US citizenship, or else are here with appropriate visas. Shouldn't all us "real" citizen have dibs on whatever benefits we might need? For example, could SNAP benefits be increased if they were only provided to legitimate citizens?
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Our invasion of Iraq?
> The genocides that have occurred for the past century?
> Terrorism comes with many faces.


Yes, the many victims of our rampant imperialism were terrorized. We even have a talent for committing acts of violence on groups of people in our own country. I don't think we'll stop any time soon, which really concerns me.

Addressing Iraq in particular, we were supposed to be invading that sovereign nation to get rid of Saddam Hussein and his government and for humanitarian reasons resulting from the way in which he governed. If we were such great humanitarians, there would have been trucks loaded with food and drink for the many people who didn't have enough and hadn't for a long time. I confess to such idealism that I thought troops would be dispersed to save utilities, hospitals, libraries, museums and many aspects of what infrastructure the country had from damage and that there would be a huge food distribution effort.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'll jump in with some thoughts on illegal immigration problems. Just have a minute.
> 
> Employers have been providing jobs without documentation to immigrants who enter the USA at their own expense and risk. Many have died while attempting to cross the desert or have been murdered for whatever reason. Many children of illegal immigrants are citizens by birth and have lived here all their lives. Many have no way of supporting themselves in Mexico for instance.
> 
> I am in favor of amnesty and start over. Comments please. Later.


Thanks, DMary, for quote replying to MIB's post I missed it saw her refer to it, but, didn't get far enough back to read it yet.

If I were in MIB's position I would [and I might] go to one of the urban myth type sites factorfiction, snopes, some other... and check on those figures some of them look familiar.

My love of mankind doesn't stop at the US borders or with Americans, I don't really care how much it might cost to feed people who were born in Ecuador or Russia, or were born in Columbia or Uruguay.

I do know that the reported numbers are down for successful entries of undocumented immigrants.

I can't really do any investigating right now.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Yes, the many victims of our rampant imperialism were terrorized. We even have a talent for committing acts of violence on groups of people in our own country. I don't think we'll stop any time soon, which really concerns me.
> 
> Addressing Iraq in particular, we were supposed to be invading that sovereign nation to get rid of Saddam Hussein and his government and for humanitarian reasons resulting from the way in which he governed. If we were such great humanitarians, there would have been trucks loaded with food and drink for the many people who didn't have enough and hadn't for a long time. I confess to such idealism that I thought troops would be dispersed to save utilities, hospitals, libraries, museums and many aspects of what infrastructure the country had from damage and that there would be a huge food distribution effort.


I may not have been paying attention, but, I never heard a thing about going into Iraq for humanitarian reasons. 
I think that the grand excuse was those WMD.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> Yes, indeed, I sure did.
> I am sure she was just being flip, but, what a subject to choose to be flip about. It just goes to show a lack of respect.
> That brings me to another point that has been formulated since I read that post.
> How is it, do you suppose that both LTL and KPG were raised with so little respect for their elders?
> In whose universe would it have ever occurred to young women to treat those older in a manner such as those two treat us? It seems that their parents missed a few steps in the "manners dept.".


I will only speak for myself, but I have tremendous respect for people, but the Seniors have a special place in my heart.

The difference being is that you are so nasty, that you have not earned my respect. None of my parents' friends have never spoken with such vile as you have written here. My parents' friends do not use profanity, nor do they lower themselves to use abbreviations trying to be cute to swear. They do not name call others to mock them. In fact they would be so appalled by your posts that it would embarrass them to know you are in their age group. Being a senior, does not give anyone more right to be vile. Maybe if you acted your age, and not living in your "glory days of the 50's and 60's you would be more respected.

But maybe you weren't raised correctly and taught how to converse without resorting to gutter language. Try it, you might like it and be taken more seriously.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I will only speak for myself, but I have tremendous respect for people, but the Seniors have a special place in my heart.
> 
> The difference being is that you are so nasty, that you have not earned my respect. None of my parents' friends have never spoken with such vile as you have written here. My parents' friends do not use profanity, nor do they lower themselves to use abbreviations trying to be cute to swear. They do not name call others to mock them. In fact they would be so appalled by your posts that it would embarrass them to know you are in their age group. Being a senior, does not give anyone more right to be vile. Maybe if you acted your age, and not living in your "glory days of the 50's and 60's you would be more respected.
> 
> But maybe you weren't raised correctly and taught how to converse without resorting to gutter language. Try it, you might like it and be taken more seriously.


Hitting the sauce early today?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Land O' Lakes - Your parents and their friends seem like no fun. But they did raise a heck of a daughter.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Good afternoon, Ladies and Gentlemen, I finally caught up with the last ten pages. I hope we can discuss a topic of worth, besides flinging doo at the walls and tp at the ceiling like middle schoolers bickering. 

Now, to the topic at hand: I taught school for 24 years, 19 in Houston. At my school, it was 98% Hispanic. A large number of them were illegal, but we were not supposed to discuss it with the students. However, the kids will tell you. They come here because it is safe, and the gangs at 'home' are to dangerous. They also like to go 'home' on the long weekends, because things were cheaper there. Yes, some of the kids were born here, but their parents are illegal.

Case in point: My DH was born in Panama, while his father was stationed at the Canal when it was a military holding of the US. Thus, my DH is a citizen of the USA, because one of his parents is a citizen. [Actually both are citizens.] His citizenship is determined by his parents or the location of his birth.

The children of the illegal immigrants actually have two citizenships. The place where they are born, and the place that their parents claim citizenship. However, until they are of age, they are under the responsibility of their parents, thus, could be sent 'home' with their parents unless they have a relative that is legally here; who can take possession of the children who were born here.

I have been told by the kids how it works. They know how to get the money form the system, food stamps, jobs that pay cash at minimum wage. But, I, also, know that the parents want their children to get an education, and the kids do not care. In the sixth grade, they are already getting into the gangs and know others who have been killed. It is a bad circle of events. Their behavior at school was impossible.

We would get new non-English speaking students after Labor Day and in January. They would come over the long weekend or over the holidays.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Land O' Lakes - Your parents and their friends seem like no fun. But they did raise a heck of a daughter.


Wow if you don't swear at people you are not having fun? If you are not mocking someone you are not having fun? If you are not belittling someone you are not having fun?

But I do hope I am one heck of a daughter, nothing would give me more pleasure as to be there for them as they become Super Seniors and they need me.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I admire your devotion to your parents. They are truly lucky not to have to worry about aging without help. Are you an only child or will you have siblings for support?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wright - Thanks for giving us a glimpse of what the inside really looks like re: those who are here "illegally". 

But since Texas was stolen from Mexico in some trumped up 'war", I just picture the Mexicans returning to their homeland when they enter Texas or any other state along the border.

Kerry is badgering Israel to return the lands they got in war and yet no mention is made of how our South was formed. We are even criticizing Russia today. But that is how the game has always been played everywhere and forever.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> I may not have been paying attention, but, I never heard a thing about going into Iraq for humanitarian reasons.
> I think that the grand excuse was those WMD.


I thought there was a little sugar sprinkled on top of the reason we were going into Iraq, which was primarily about WMDs, secondarily about Hussein (I think...) and that this would be good for the Iraqi people because we would be there to deal with cleaning up after our invasion.

On a completely different note, I have been dealing with medical care bureaucracies today and am now certain that bureaucracy as a whole is a concept invented by Satan with the express purpose of getting perfectly nice people to blaspheme so he can snatch their souls for himself, the selfis old so-and-so. I was good. i was polite. I got through the entire process without raising my voice or being unpleasant in any way. I deserve rewards. We are having pizza delivered tonight. I think that will fix me right up.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Thanks, DMary, for quote replying to MIB's post I missed it saw her refer to it, but, didn't get far enough back to read it yet.
> 
> If I were in MIB's position I would [and I might] go to one of the urban myth type sites factorfiction, snopes, some other... and check on those figures some of them look familiar.
> 
> ...


I thuink your suggestions about where to do some research about undocumented immigrants is excellent. I will probably try to do some browsing later. Today accidentally became a day when my To Do list got trashed.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

This is another thing that doesn't surprise me. I wish the list of those kinds of things wasn't getting do long.


Janet Cooke said:


> As are many other nations and even private entities.
> I read recently that as opposed to the stories about Somalian pirates just trying to survive and going after these corporate ships (they may indeed just be trying to survive) they are sponsored by rich profiteers who then grab the ransoms paid and give the actual pirates a small cut for doing the dirty work.
> Pretty much like industrialists and lords of the manor.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I thuink your suggestions about where to do some research about undocumented immigrants is excellent. I will probably try to do some browsing later. Today accidentally became a day when my To Do list got trashed.


Thanks for checking in, I hope things remain under control. 
I was on an appliance earlier that makes researching difficult, if I get a chance I will sort through a few things.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

SQM said:


> Wright - Thanks for giving us a glimpse of what the inside really looks like re: those who are here "illegally".
> 
> But since Texas was stolen from Mexico in some trumped up 'war", I just picture the Mexicans returning to their homeland when they enter Texas or any other state along the border.
> 
> Kerry is badgering Israel to return the lands they got in war and yet no mention is made of how our South was formed. We are even criticizing Russia today. But that is how the game has always been played everywhere and forever.


In order to settle in the land known as Tejas, the people had to become Mexican citizens and convert to Catholicism. They had to have letters of recommendation that they were good people to be allowed to have a land grant. The Mexican government at the time, was very strict about who was given land.

As time passed, and President Santa Anna came to power, he did away with the Mexican Constitution and was denying the people of their rights. The citizens of Tejas petitioned the government about it, and people were imprisoned. When the Mexican forces went to Gonzales to take the cannon that was used to defend against the Comanche Indians, the people refused to give it up. They buried it. This is referred to as the 'Come and Take It' battle. This started the revolt. The citizens of Tejas, Mexicans and Texians , alike, revolted to protect their rights and homes.

The final battle was a San Jacinto. The REPUBLIC OF TEXAS lasted from 1836 to 1845. After nearly a decade, Texas became a state as part of the US.

It was a fight for their rights as citizens and their land. The 'Run Away Scrape' was when the people ran, men, women, children, horses, buggies, and cows, east. Santa Anna was behind them with his massive army stomping through mud, rain, and snow. The people fled to Mina, the soldiers were between them and Santa Anna's army. This was a revolt for their rights against a dictator.

Santa Anna declared that any American who went to Texas to fight, would be arrested as a pirate. They would be executed immediately. A letter was sent to President Andrew Jackson, and it was distributed to the public.

It was a civil war that the revolutionaries won. HE literally was caught with his pants down.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Incredible Wright. So glad to have an old virtual friend here. 

So a summary question:

Am I right in assuming the bad guys won?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Incredible Wright. So glad to have an old virtual friend here.
> 
> So a summary question:
> 
> Am I right in assuming the bad guys won?


Wasn't it you, SQM, who reminded us not so long ago that the winners write the history?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Except from Howard Zinn's History of the American People. Great text - highly readable. 

I just am not clear at the moment and could not pick up Wright's conclusions about who were the winners and losers.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> I admire your devotion to your parents. They are truly lucky not to have to worry about aging without help. Are you an only child or will you have siblings for support?


I am so blessed to have them as parents. I am the oldest and have the most flexible life, so I am the first responder. One call and 8 hours later I can be there. But to be honest, my dad is going more deeply into dementia and is so angry about it, but for some reason I can reason with him and calm him down. It is a hard reality, because he has never been an angry person, but the knowledge of his disease is terrorizing and when one is fearful one reacts in anger. But we have the same 'warped' Irish sense of humor and we crack each other up all the time. In fact we could not sit together during Mass because we would see something and not even looking at each other be wracked with silent laughter. My German mom did not find this funny and would separate us.

But the gift that I have been given is time. The time to be there when they need me and to accept where they are in life. They have always given me unconditional love, so it is easy to return. What is the saying, you have to give it away to have it?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why do you insist in attempting to tell me what I already know.
> 
> I'm not stupid or foolish as you are. You should know that about me already.
> 
> ...


I do it because I like getting a rise out of you, and you never disappoint. Like the message right above in the box.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

SQM said:


> Incredible Wright. So glad to have an old virtual friend here.
> 
> So a summary question:
> 
> Am I right in assuming the bad guys won?


Is that rhetorical or asinine? The revolutionaries were the good guys. The dictator was the one with his pants down.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh my god. What a beautifully written ode to your parents. I am sorry about your dad. You sound like a Daddy's girl. We all go thru this; it is definitely a human rite of passage. 

Actually you might be even fun. You are certainly generous and loving. Now I know I will be reading "Irish Barbs" when you post.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

kwright said:


> Is that rhetorical or asinine? The revolutionaries were the good guys. The dictator was the one with his pants down.


Definitely asinine. Always assume the worse of two choices for me.

Actually I always like to be a little careful when reading history. So I need to know if Santa Anna was trying to protect and/or get back land lost to the US ?


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

He did not loose anything then to the US. Texas became an independent republic. The Republic of Texas was a republic not a state.  Therefore: it still has it's own standing volunteer army, and navy.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Awww....I was so looking forward to seeing that bowl of flowers being carried up to the witness stand and sworn in!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

'He did not lose anything then to the US.'

Did he lose land later to the US?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I may not have been paying attention, but, I never heard a thing about going into Iraq for humanitarian reasons.
> I think that the grand excuse was those WMD.


That, and being greeted with flowers.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I agree with you on this. We _all_ should remember that.


Thanks, Poor Purl as we can agree about something!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

SQM, you just like to stir the pot, and rile people up. You sound like someone I know who would sit back and laugh at her results.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

SQM said:


> 'He did not lose anything then to the US.'
> 
> Did he lose land later to the US?


As I said, Texas was a republic. Santa Anna lost nothing to the US. The Mexicans loved him so much that they reelected him, something on the order of five time, to power as president.

He invaded Texas, and the Texans won again.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

That hurt Wright. I truly have no background knowledge on that time and place in History. So sorry I asked. It will not happen again.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Definitely asinine. Always assume the worse of two choices for me.
> 
> Actually I always like to be a little careful when reading history. So I need to know if Santa Anna was trying to protect and/or get back land lost to the US ?


It was, of course, very much a band of US citizens who had moved to the territory in order to spark hostilities.

http://www.biography.com/people/sam-houston-9344806
http://www.lsjunction.com/people/bowie.htm
http://www.lsjunction.com/people/travis.htm

Just a little suspect.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I find it very sad, but not surprising, that you are constantly on the lookout for racism. You look for racism in everything no matter how innocent the action might be, it's your perception that says it's racist. That, in an of itself, is keeping racism alive. And that Seattle, is your choice.


Solo, Seattle (MIB) is black is why she continually brings up the race card! Why can't she just be a nasty person instead of a racist?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

kwright said:


> SQM, you just like to stir the pot, and rile people up. You sound like someone I know who would sit back and laugh at her results.


Yep, you pegged her right! Thanks


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks, Poor Purl as we can agree about something!


Janeway, I think we can agree on many things, as long as we don't let politics get in the way. There's more to life than that.

For instance, I'm still chuckling about the woman who couldn't remember what color fancy car she was driving, and you and DH had to show her. It was a wonderful story.

Are you still in FL, or have you gone home yet?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good golly this certainly is a chatty thread & I have a lot of pages to read, but here is what I enjoyed today with 82 degree temp! Eat your hearts out!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

"It was, of course, very much a band of US citizens who had moved to the territory in order to spark hostilities. "

Thanks Cooke. When I get a feeling about something it usually proves to be plausible. Maybe that is the definition of asinine.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

SQM said:


> That hurt Wright. I truly have no background knowledge on that time and place in History. So sorry I asked. It will not happen again.


Just teasing. My sister would set me up, stir the pot, and sit back and laugh her head off at me as the steam came out my ears. L0L


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yep, you pegged her right! Thanks


I cannot count how many times I have tried to defuse this site and have only been met with derision and put-downs. Why do I even bother? I was interested in what Wright had to say and I sort of wanted to see her shine as the newest here. Why do I bother?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Janeway, I think we can agree on many things, as long as we don't let politics get in the way. There's more to life than that.
> 
> For instance, I'm still chuckling about the woman who couldn't remember what color fancy car she was driving, and you and DH had to show her. It was a wonderful story.
> 
> Are you still in FL, or have you gone home yet?


We aren't going home until 3-28-14. DH is going to Anaheim, CA with GD who will compete with a robot her group designed & won in her division. DH is excited about going with daughter, GD, GS, & Son-in-law.

Thanks for asking as I wish others would be nice instead of so ugly--we could learn a lot from & about each other.

I get tired of politics!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> We aren't going home until 3-28-14. DH is going to Anaheim, CA with GD who will compete with a robot her group designed & won in her division. DH is excited about going with daughter, GD, GS, & Son-in-law.
> 
> Thanks for asking as I wish others would be nice instead of so ugly--we could learn a lot from & about each other.
> 
> I get tired of politics!


I always admire you in Main.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> I cannot count how many times I have tried to defuse this site and have only been met with derision and put-downs. Why do I even bother? I was interested in what Wright had to say and I sort of wanted to see her shine as the newest here. Why do I bother?


Well, why don't we be nice to each other? I will if you will!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> I always admire you in Main.


Thank you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

kwright said:


> Just teasing. My sister would set me up, stir the pot, and sit back and laugh her head off at me as the steam came out my ears. L0L


Siblings are the first true bullies in our lives!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

The men from the US were warned not to go to Texas and get involved. Any caught were to be shot immediately as pirates by order of Santa Anna. 

This was a civil war by the Texians and the native Mexicans fighting for their rights. Again, Texas was a Republic, and to this day still has its own standing army and navy.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Okay. 

But you need to play Canopy with me. Put on your imagination and visit me in the rain forest and spend a day with me as a sloth in the canopy. Cheeky can attest to what a fine time you will have.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It only gets more complicated.



SQM said:


> Wright - Thanks for giving us a glimpse of what the inside really looks like re: those who are here "illegally".
> 
> But since Texas was stolen from Mexico in some trumped up 'war", I just picture the Mexicans returning to their homeland when they enter Texas or any other state along the border.
> 
> Kerry is badgering Israel to return the lands they got in war and yet no mention is made of how our South was formed. We are even criticizing Russia today. But that is how the game has always been played everywhere and forever.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I thought there was a little sugar sprinkled on top of the reason we were going into Iraq, which was primarily about WMDs, secondarily about Hussein (I think...) and that this would be good for the Iraqi people because we would be there to deal with cleaning up after our invasion.
> 
> On a completely different note, I have been dealing with medical care bureaucracies today and am now certain that bureaucracy as a whole is a concept invented by Satan with the express purpose of getting perfectly nice people to blaspheme so he can snatch their souls for himself, the selfis old so-and-so. I was good. i was polite. I got through the entire process without raising my voice or being unpleasant in any way. I deserve rewards. We are having pizza delivered tonight. I think that will fix me right up.


Oh, you are a good person.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm not a tree climber. I always fall out!!! It was so bad, my sister would tell me, "What are you doing up there. You know you are not supposed to be up in the tree!! You always fall out!!" To which, I promptly fell out. I can't win. I have not balance. LOL Have a wonderfully luscious week in the trees.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Lovely description. Enjoy.



lovethelake said:


> I am so blessed to have them as parents. I am the oldest and have the most flexible life, so I am the first responder. One call and 8 hours later I can be there. But to be honest, my dad is going more deeply into dementia and is so angry about it, but for some reason I can reason with him and calm him down. It is a hard reality, because he has never been an angry person, but the knowledge of his disease is terrorizing and when one is fearful one reacts in anger. But we have the same 'warped' Irish sense of humor and we crack each other up all the time. In fact we could not sit together during Mass because we would see something and not even looking at each other be wracked with silent laughter. My German mom did not find this funny and would separate us.
> 
> But the gift that I have been given is time. The time to be there when they need me and to accept where they are in life. They have always given me unconditional love, so it is easy to return. What is the saying, you have to give it away to have it?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Okay.
> 
> But you need to play Canopy with me. Put on your imagination and visit me in the rain forest and spend a day with me as a sloth in the canopy. Cheeky can attest to what a fine time you will have.


Good evening, all. Yes, join SQM in the canopy. I had my reservations too but I guess we groundlings have fears of other habitats. I fell too but no damage done and I slept like a baby. Even acquired a taste for algae. :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I am so blessed to have them as parents. I am the oldest and have the most flexible life, so I am the first responder. One call and 8 hours later I can be there. But to be honest, my dad is going more deeply into dementia and is so angry about it, but for some reason I can reason with him and calm him down. It is a hard reality, because he has never been an angry person, but the knowledge of his disease is terrorizing and when one is fearful one reacts in anger. But we have the same 'warped' Irish sense of humor and we crack each other up all the time. In fact we could not sit together during Mass because we would see something and not even looking at each other be wracked with silent laughter. My German mom did not find this funny and would separate us.
> 
> But the gift that I have been given is time. The time to be there when they need me and to accept where they are in life. They have always given me unconditional love, so it is easy to return. What is the saying, you have to give it away to have it?


Prayers that God will continue to bless you and your parents LTL; I understand the gift you and your dad share and I'm sure you're a great comfort to both of your parents. It was very difficult for my dad to deal with my grandmother's dementia and I know the slips he's experiencing now terrify him as well.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Because you get bored if there's nothing going on????



SQM said:


> I cannot count how many times I have tried to defuse this site and have only been met with derision and put-downs. Why do I even bother? I was interested in what Wright had to say and I sort of wanted to see her shine as the newest here. Why do I bother?


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

SQM said:


> That hurt Wright. I truly have no background knowledge on that time and place in History. So sorry I asked. It will not happen again.


I apologize. I thought you were just jerking my chain. We, Texans, take our history very seriously, especially when it is all about family.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

kwright said:


> I apologize. I thought you were just jerking my chain. We, Texans, take our history very seriously, especially when it is all about family.


kw what part of TX is Baytown in? I'm guessing coastal because of the name.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

We are east of Houston.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

SQM said:


> Land O' Lakes - Your parents and their friends seem like no fun. But they did raise a heck of a daughter.


In my career I saw a very large amount of elderly people and with only a very few exceptions they all could swear and be as rude as the "younger" generation. Heck, that's a part of the population that taught me a whole bunch of swear words I had never before heard in my life!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Are there still any swear words left since they are so commonly heard now? They have lost their power to insult or shock.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Solo, Seattle (MIB) is black is why she continually brings up the race card! Why can't she just be a nasty person instead of a racist?


Wow. Just.... Wow.

How do you know she is black? I don't recall seeing a picture or her self proclamation of race. I could have missed it, I just don't recall seeing it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

kwright said:


> I apologize. I thought you were just jerking my chain. We, Texans, take our history very seriously, especially when it is all about family.


Hardly. Texas was never given more than a paragraph in our textbooks in the North. I only know a bit about the Alamo. That sense of family is totally missing in our big cities. Plus you are special to me. I would never jerk your chain. You have sisters for that!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Lkholcomb said:


> Wow. Just.... Wow.
> 
> How do you know she is black? I don't recall seeing a picture or her self proclamation of race. I could have missed it, I just don't recall seeing it.


Do we need to care about her color? (Yawn) Even if she were a conservative African American, we certainly know that black people are not all the same. Why should they be?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

kwright said:


> Good afternoon, Ladies and Gentlemen, I finally caught up with the last ten pages. I hope we can discuss a topic of worth, besides flinging doo at the walls and tp at the ceiling like middle schoolers bickering.
> 
> Now, to the topic at hand: I taught school for 24 years, 19 in Houston. At my school, it was 98% Hispanic. A large number of them were illegal, but we were not supposed to discuss it with the students. However, the kids will tell you. They come here because it is safe, and the gangs at 'home' are to dangerous. They also like to go 'home' on the long weekends, because things were cheaper there. Yes, some of the kids were born here, but their parents are illegal.
> 
> ...


There's something wrong with the culture these kids are living in. Are their parents involved in their lives, or do the kids think that because they're "Americans," they're better or smarter than their parents? If the only people kids learn from are other kids, they never find out how to move in the surrounding culture.

Kwright, how did you do it for so long? Were there compensations? I don't mean pay, because I doubt that there's anywhere in this country where teachers make a reasonable salary, outside of some private schools.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good golly this certainly is a chatty thread & I have a lot of pages to read, but here is what I enjoyed today with 82 degree temp! Eat your hearts out!


Well, up here it was 28. 82, 28, what's the difference?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We aren't going home until 3-28-14. DH is going to Anaheim, CA with GD who will compete with a robot her group designed & won in her division. DH is excited about going with daughter, GD, GS, & Son-in-law.
> 
> Thanks for asking as I wish others would be nice instead of so ugly--we could learn a lot from & about each other.
> 
> I get tired of politics!


Jane, the others are usually nice to people who don't start by calling them names. I'm the same way, and apparently so are you. We can avoid politics entirely, or we can choose to talk like adults, even though we disagree. I'll let you choose.

I'm fascinated by your granddaughter's robot. What level of school is she in, or is this something she did for work? I'd be excited to go with them, too. Didn't you want to see her win? Will you post pictures of the competition when DH gets home?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

kwright said:


> The men from the US were warned not to go to Texas and get involved. Any caught were to be shot immediately as pirates by order of Santa Anna.
> 
> This was a civil war by the Texians and the native Mexicans fighting for their rights. Again, Texas was a Republic, and to this day still has its own standing army and navy.


Did the Republic of Texas have Spanish or English as its official language?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

kwright said:


> I'm not a tree climber. I always fall out!!! It was so bad, my sister would tell me, "What are you doing up there. You know you are not supposed to be up in the tree!! You always fall out!!" To which, I promptly fell out. I can't win. I have not balance. LOL Have a wonderfully luscious week in the trees.


Sounds as though you fell because she said so. Does she still have such power over you?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Are there still any swear words left since they are so commonly heard now? They have lost their power to insult or shock.


No they haven't, not completely. If they come out of an unexpected mouth, they can be very powerful.

Do you know the joke about the nun and the pigeons? Number 73, I think it is.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Holy moly!

A person just can't win around here. Make a mistake and you're a liar, but if you admit to a mistake you're stupid.
The threatening and bullying by certain Christians--fundamentalist or otherwise---does not paint a pretty picture. All the threats of legal action and talking about personal names and addresses should be cause for being suspended from the site. Not very honorable behavior, is it?
Kudos to LTL for honoring her parents.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Solo, Seattle (MIB) is black is why she continually brings up the race card! Why can't she just be a nasty person instead of a racist?


Well you've really made up an interesting reason as to why I supposedly bring up the race card. I'm so pale that "white" really is pretty close to what color I am, as in fish belly white. Or maybe the right word is"pasty".

I changed my avatar for you. I hope you get a chuckle out of it. This picture was taken on December 30th, 1970. I was 21 and my mother was adamant that I dress nice and let her take my picture.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

SQM said:


> Are there still any swear words left since they are so commonly heard now? They have lost their power to insult or shock.


Well I grew up in a very conservative and sheltered family and church. My mom said damn once and it was a huge scandal (she said it in our house!). My grandparents would say "damn" and "hell" but we were warned how it was not "godly" and we couldn't say it. So needless to say when I actually got into the real world, in nursing no less, it was a bit of a shock. But how it's all old hat. I've heard every swear word, been called many (including racist terms), and even heard (and made up I think) a few new combinations. Lol


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

SQM said:


> Do we need to care about her color? (Yawn) Even if she were a conservative African American, we certainly know that black people are not all the same. Why should they be?


I really don't. I was just a bit surprised at the firmness of the statement of her race, when I've never even seen a hint of it.

MIB keep the mystery! Don't tell anybody anything about it ;-)


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Well you've really made up an interesting reason as to why I supposedly bring up the race card. I'm so pale that "white" really is pretty close to what color I am, as in fish belly white. Or maybe the right word is"pasty".
> 
> I changed my avatar for you. I hope you get a chuckle out of it. This picture was taken on December 30th, 1970. I was 21 and my mother was adamant that I dress nice and let her take my picture.


Hahahahaha, I can't catch my breath, roflmao!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> Do we need to care about her color? (Yawn) Even if she were a conservative African American, we certainly know that black people are not all the same. Why should they be?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear MIB, Thanks for the avatar. Fish belly white or otherwise, you always have something interesting to add.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Well you've really made up an interesting reason as to why I supposedly bring up the race card. I'm so pale that "white" really is pretty close to what color I am, as in fish belly white. Or maybe the right word is"pasty".
> 
> I changed my avatar for you. I hope you get a chuckle out of it. This picture was taken on December 30th, 1970. I was 21 and my mother was adamant that I dress nice and let her take my picture.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Just want to thank all of you that made kind words about my dad. It must have been a good omen. He called last night full of himself, and we had a wonderful conversation.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm glad to hear it. It's wonderful that you're so close.



lovethelake said:


> Just want to thank all of you that made kind words about my dad. It must have been a good omen. He called last night full of himself, and we had a wonderful conversation.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Just want to thank all of you that made kind words about my dad. It must have been a good omen. He called last night full of himself, and we had a wonderful conversation.


That was excellent, if only KPers had that power world wide. 
Please, and I know you do, cherish those moments. They will be fond memories when you need them most.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Holy moly!
> 
> A person just can't win around here. Make a mistake and you're a liar, but if you admit to a mistake you're stupid.
> The threatening and bullying by certain Christians--fundamentalist or otherwise---does not paint a pretty picture. All the threats of legal action and talking about personal names and addresses should be cause for being suspended from the site. Not very honorable behavior, is it?
> Kudos to LTL for honoring her parents.


Just show who the really stupid ones are. Risking a spot in Heaven for such petty talking points.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I am so blessed to have them as parents. I am the oldest and have the most flexible life, so I am the first responder. One call and 8 hours later I can be there. But to be honest, my dad is going more deeply into dementia and is so angry about it, but for some reason I can reason with him and calm him down. It is a hard reality, because he has never been an angry person, but the knowledge of his disease is terrorizing and when one is fearful one reacts in anger. But we have the same 'warped' Irish sense of humor and we crack each other up all the time. In fact we could not sit together during Mass because we would see something and not even looking at each other be wracked with silent laughter. My German mom did not find this funny and would separate us.
> 
> But the gift that I have been given is time. The time to be there when they need me and to accept where they are in life. They have always given me unconditional love, so it is easy to return. What is the saying, you have to give it away to have it?


What a beautiful relationship you have with your parents, especially your Dad. Treasure the times you have now as wonderful memories are being created.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> This is another thing that doesn't surprise me. I wish the list of those kinds of things wasn't getting do long.


I did find a couple of interesting sites, MIB. 
I didn't get to post them last night and now I cannot. 
If I don't see anything from you today I will give it another shot later on.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> Wow. Just.... Wow.
> 
> How do you know she is black? I don't recall seeing a picture or her self proclamation of race. I could have missed it, I just don't recall seeing it.


I'm guessing as Seattle (MIB) is constantly bringing up the race card! I really don't care if she is blue/green!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I'm guessing as Seattle (MIB) is constantly bringing up the race card! I really don't care if she is blue/green!


Showing her true colors? ;-)


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Do we need to care about her color? (Yawn) Even if she were a conservative African American, we certainly know that black people are not all the same. Why should they be?


I don't care about her color, but she constantly talks about the tough time they have while in public. I don't see that situation as people of all races are polite to me & I'm polite & considerate to everyone.

My neighbor who brings us food from her country is Japanese. She is a sweetheart & we give them garden produce & in the winter DH keeps their drive cleaned. This is the first time (if memory is right) I have mentioned her family on KP. We are just neighbors!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Well you've really made up an interesting reason as to why I supposedly bring up the race card. I'm so pale that "white" really is pretty close to what color I am, as in fish belly white. Or maybe the right word is"pasty".
> 
> I changed my avatar for you. I hope you get a chuckle out of it. This picture was taken on December 30th, 1970. I was 21 and my mother was adamant that I dress nice and let her take my picture.


I don't care what color you are just don't understand why you must bring it up constantly. Your mother had good taste in clothing when you were 21, but I thought you were already married at that age.

Are you still slender?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I don't care about her color, but she constantly talks about the tough time they have while in public. I don't see that situation as people of all races are polite to me & I'm polite & considerate to everyone.
> 
> My neighbor who brings us food from her country is Japanese. She is a sweetheart & we give them garden produce & in the winter DH keeps their drive cleaned. This is the first time (if memory is right) I have mentioned her family on KP. We are just neighbors!


And that may be the difference, Janeway, you relate to what happens to and around you. MIB relates what she observes and reads about others.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Lkholcomb said:


> I really don't. I was just a bit surprised at the firmness of the statement of her race, when I've never even seen a hint of it.
> 
> MIB keep the mystery! Don't tell anybody anything about it ;-)


I already blew my cover by changing my avatar. Hope Janeway sees it before I change it back to my nice Bleeding Hearts photo. I can't tell you how completely amused I am that she thinks I'm black, though I would not have been at all surprised if she had said I was black-hearted.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, up here it was 28. 82, 28, what's the difference?


Are you saying 28 in the AM then 82 at noon then back to 28? Wow where are you as I don't mind cool nights!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I already blew my cover by changing my avatar. Hope Janeway sees it before I change it back to my nice Bleeding Hearts photo. I can't tell you how completely amused I am that she thinks I'm black, though I would not have been at all surprised if she had said I was black-hearted.


It is OK, Seattle as we are old enemy's who you started picking at me so now that I pick back, you run for help from your Democrats!

You have a very colorful past & probably still do, but you must answer to God not me so I could care less what you do or have done.

I only hope you pray for the child you aborted!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I don't care what color you are just don't understand why you must bring it up constantly. Your mother had good taste in clothing when you were 21, but I thought you were already married at that age.
> 
> Are you still slender?


One can be married and still have a mother who insists on taking pictures of one,* without anyone else in the photo. I bring up the subject of institutional racism and the less obvious forms of racism that still exist in our society. There are lots of good racism-free relationships in the personal world such as your relationship with your neighbor.

I am not slender anymore. I look a lot like Mrs. Piggle-Wiggle. See my new avatar.

*Especially if we're talking about MY mother. If she insists on something that's that and it WILL happen. And this is what we have to give her:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Janeway said:


> It is OK, Seattle as we are old enemy's who you started picking at me so now that I pick back, you run for help from your Democrats!
> 
> You have a very colorful past & probably still do, but you must answer to God not me so I could care less what you do or have done.
> 
> I only hope you pray for the child you aborted!


I hope that you pray to be transformed from the pig that you are.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm guessing as Seattle (MIB) is constantly bringing up the race card! I really don't care if she is blue/green!


No, that would be SQM. She eats algae, and I know there's a blue/green algae. It must be pretty.

When somebody mentions race, that's not necessarily "the race card." There still are serious differences between how races are treated in this country. Sometimes you can't miss it. And having a black president is such a new experience (even in his second term) that many people are sensitive to how he's treated, and others want to get rid of him no matter what he does. Neither of those could be called "the race card."


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Janeway said:


> It is OK, Seattle as we are old enemy's who you started picking at me so now that I pick back, you run for help from your Democrats!
> 
> You have a very colorful past & probably still do, but you must answer to God not me so I could care less what you do or have done.
> 
> I only hope you pray for the child you aborted!


That last sentence was just plain cruel


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I don't care about her color, but she constantly talks about the tough time they have while in public. I don't see that situation as people of all races are polite to me & I'm polite & considerate to everyone.
> 
> My neighbor who brings us food from her country is Japanese. She is a sweetheart & we give them garden produce & in the winter DH keeps their drive cleaned. This is the first time (if memory is right) I have mentioned her family on KP. We are just neighbors!


That's not uncommon in America. We really are a destination for people who want to do better in life, so we all have neighbors of other races. In the apartment right next to mine, since I've moved in, we've had 1. a Jewish couple who owned a produce store, 2. a Christian couple who loved the smell of Jewish cooking (all over the building, esp. on Fridays), 3. a successful WASP actress with a continuing part on a sitcom, 4. an Englishman married to a Japanese woman, and their beautiful mixed-race children, 5. a black woman (unfortunately her husband died suddenly a year or so ago) who works for the UN and also teaches in law school. I've enjoyed the company of all of them, and not one ever hesitated to ring my doorbell if there was something I could help with. (The first time I met the actress was when she came to borrow two eggs; I'm not making this up.)

But there's a big difference between how we see our neighbors and how we view strangers, esp. strangers we'll never meet in person, and they're often aware of it.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> That last sentence was just plain cruel


The difference between someone who pulls no punches and is honest about it and someone who pretends to be nice and pulls no punches is just what you see on this thread.

Now I have no idea whether MIB had an abortion it is none of my business. It is none of that woman's business.

To pretend to be so sweet and act so nasty is just plain horrific. I don't know who she thinks she is fooling.

It is especially noticeable as people, rightly, expressed support of LTL about her relationship with her parents especially her father and MIB is working every day, every hour to make her mother comfortable and rarely gets acknowledgement for that. 
Instead she gets insults about where and how she lives, no consideration at all.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Are you saying 28 in the AM then 82 at noon then back to 28? Wow where are you as I don't mind cool nights!


No. I could have said it more clearly. Your temp. was 82; mine was 28. And then came the mathematical pun: 28 and 82 have the same digits, so there's no difference between them.

I don't like either of those temps, but at least when it's 28 I can put on more clothes. When it's 82 there's a limit to how much I can take off. Anyway, you should get back outside instead of writing here. You're probably due for another one of those days. And we are having a spring-like day, with a high of 35, but snow in the forecast.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> That last sentence was just plain cruel


And nobody's business but MiB's.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Just want to thank all of you that made kind words about my dad. It must have been a good omen. He called last night full of himself, and we had a wonderful conversation.


We are all sending strong healing energy to both you and your dad.

I actually liked my mom's demented states. She became very psychic and while many of her sightings were scary for her, some were very interesting. Then they medicated her out of it and no more magic.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

"I am not slender anymore. I look a lot like Mrs. Piggle-Wiggle. See my new avatar."

My beloved Mrs. Piggle-Wiggle taught manner to recalcitrant children. She should be required reading for this site.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> And nobody's business but MiB's.


I don't mind giving a few personal details about myself. I did have an abortion at 5 months for health of mother and baby. This has left me believing that most women find abortion for any reason and at any time in a pregnancy to be a difficult decision. Maybe it's "easier" if one is 8 weeks along and "harder" for the late-term variety but I don't see much point in differentiating. I think I mentioned I had a hysterectomy at age 42 a few pages ago. That was the culmination of and cure for what was wrong with my reproductive system.

I'm seriously pro-life. I believe an unique person is created at the moment of conception. I part company with the mainstream pro-lifers because their concern stops at the point where a baby is born. I'm seriously pro-remembering that the birth of a baby is only the beginning of a long, hard, expensive and often rewarding process. I believe every woman has the right to be pro-choice and that any decisions that lead to abortion or not are theirs and theirs only. Docs, friends and family can be helpful and supportive or not, but the real decision-making and responsibility-taking belongs to the woman.

My mother stopped buying my clothes when I was 13. My parents stopped paying for my clothes when I was 18.

I believe there is still enough institutionalized racism in this country that it's a problem. I think rooting it out will take a lot of time and effort.

I admire LTL's relationship with her parents and am glad she can be there for them when they need her. I live with my mother and am in the process of taking over the finances, more housework, and more personal care for my mother. She's still sharp as a tack but frail. It seems perfectly reasonable for me to be doing what I'm doing. My dad took about 2 years to die from a collection of illnesses and I was in LTL's position in that I could get home if needed in about 8 hours and did, 17 times in 24 months. Several people here have complimented me about what I'm doing when it comes to my mother.

I have managed to pack a huge amount of experience and education into an adult life that's only 46 years long. I'm not counting anything that happened before I was 18. Fun fact, I was the fastest braille transcriber at age 14 in the greater metropolitan area where I grew up.

I like to crochet and do embroidery more than I like to knit. I don't think I could knit socks if my life depended on it.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> "I am not slender anymore. I look a lot like Mrs. Piggle-Wiggle. See my new avatar."
> 
> My beloved Mrs. Piggle-Wiggle taught manner to recalcitrant children. She should be required reading for this site.


Yuppers, all of the oldies like to claim that it is the disappearance of religion from school and blah blah blah that accounts for poor behavior. 
I think it is what children see adults churn out that helps them learn the rudeness.

Anyway, here are the sites I found for MIB. I am not going to take the time to open a new post.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/07/02/immigration-costs-fair-amnesty-educations-costs-reform/

http://immigrationreform.com/category/polls-2/


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> "I am not slender anymore. I look a lot like Mrs. Piggle-Wiggle. See my new avatar."
> 
> My beloved Mrs. Piggle-Wiggle taught manner to recalcitrant children. She should be required reading for this site.


I agree. I loved her various "treatments "for certain faults in children. The Teeny-Tiny Bite Taker stands out i my mind along with the radish planting cure for the girl who didn't want to take baths


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

"Yuppers, all of the oldies like to claim that it is the disappearance of religion from school and blah blah blah that accounts for poor behavior. 
I think it is what children see adults churn out that helps them learn the rudeness. "

The media is so saturated with violence that we have become habituated to it. I have been in households where 4 year olds have no toys but spend their time watching adult violent videos. And I understand the video games are worse. And of course most of the violence is directed toward young women. That is why I liked "Dexter". He mostly killed men. How refreshing. So bad manners may be an outcome of all of this.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> Yuppers, all of the oldies like to claim that it is the disappearance of religion from school and blah blah blah that accounts for poor behavior.
> I think it is what children see adults churn out that helps them learn the rudeness.
> 
> Anyway, here are the sites I found for MIB. I am not going to take the time to open a new post.
> ...


I think the transition from religion as a major focus of community life to the cult of materialism we have now is a big part of the problem, though I don't think a return to religion is necessarily the be-all and end-all cure for our society. I think having both parent working leaves children alone too much of the time, or with their peers while no adult is around. I think one parent should stay home. Mom or Dad, makes no difference to me.

I think television and computer use by young people is really unhealthy when they're spending hours a day with that stuff. Young folks, read a book, build a model train, go outside and play, develop the ability to daydream and cherish your imagination.

Thanks for the links. When it comes to immigration reform and amnesty, I'm starting to have pretty complicated beliefs and now I have to get back to the real world. With any luck, I'll manage to check out the links you provided this afternoon.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I am so blessed to have them as parents. I am the oldest and have the most flexible life, so I am the first responder. One call and 8 hours later I can be there. But to be honest, my dad is going more deeply into dementia and is so angry about it, but for some reason I can reason with him and calm him down. It is a hard reality, because he has never been an angry person, but the knowledge of his disease is terrorizing and when one is fearful one reacts in anger. But we have the same 'warped' Irish sense of humor and we crack each other up all the time. In fact we could not sit together during Mass because we would see something and not even looking at each other be wracked with silent laughter. My German mom did not find this funny and would separate us.
> 
> But the gift that I have been given is time. The time to be there when they need me and to accept where they are in life. They have always given me unconditional love, so it is easy to return. What is the saying, you have to give it away to have it?


Your parents have given you the greatest gift they could, their love. Sounds as if you have grown into being the daughter they earned in their old age, a woman who treats them with love and respect.

I went through my mother's slide into dementia, and hope you will accept my virtual hand holding as you try to make their declining years as peaceful and happy as possible. It wasn't easy, becoming the "mommy", but as much as I miss her these 11 years since she passed, my memories are sweet and bring me peace of mind.

I hope matters go as well as possible for you at this difficult time.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good golly this certainly is a chatty thread & I have a lot of pages to read, but here is what I enjoyed today with 82 degree temp! Eat your hearts out!


Your pool looks delicious. If you ever need a geriatric "pool girl", let me know! Meanwhile, enjoy it for the rest of us who are freezing our assets off in the slightly thawing North.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just want to thank all of you that made kind words about my dad. It must have been a good omen. He called last night full of himself, and we had a wonderful conversation.


Kind of makes the day. So glad you shared a good one.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Instead of saying " the transition from religion" I should have said "the transition from churches being places where there were a lot of social events as well as religious services". While some churches, or denominations continue to provide social events, I think this has declined greatly since the end of WWII.


MaidInBedlam said:


> I think the transition from religion as a major focus of community life to the cult of materialism we have now is a big part of the problem, though I don't think a return to religion is necessarily the be-all and end-all cure for our society. I think having both parent working leaves children alone too much of the time, or with their peers while no adult is around. I think one parent should stay home. Mom or Dad, makes no difference to me.
> 
> I think television and computer use by young people is really unhealthy when they're spending hours a day with that stuff. Young folks, read a book, build a model train, go outside and play, develop the ability to daydream and cherish your imagination.
> 
> Thanks for the links. When it comes to immigration reform and amnesty, I'm starting to have pretty complicated beliefs and now I have to get back to the real world. With any luck, I'll manage to check out the links you provided this afternoon.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> The difference between someone who pulls no punches and is honest about it and someone who pretends to be nice and pulls no punches is just what you see on this thread.
> 
> Now I have no idea whether MIB had an abortion it is none of my business. It is none of that woman's business.
> 
> ...


MIB has been taking of her mom which much be difficult on a daily bases.

If MIB told KP'rs that she had an abortion, then it is public knowledge, and knowing Jane praying for the unborn child is an act of kindness.

But the problem arises Janet is that you called Jane a 'pig'. Honestly that was not necessary, if Jane was just sending prayers. Calling people names diminishes your good thoughts, in my opinion.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Janet Cooke said:


> I hope that you pray to be transformed from the pig that you are.


Now, now, Janet, name calling so soon?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> That last sentence was just plain cruel


Why are you judging me as you were not mentioned in the text? Seattle should pray for the baby she aborted, but now she says it was for both the health of mother & baby! The baby died! The abortion was according to her words last year were that it was not a good time to have a baby!

If she is claiming to be only 46 years old then who is supporting her as she is not working!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> No. I could have said it more clearly. Your temp. was 82; mine was 28. And then came the mathematical pun: 28 and 82 have the same digits, so there's no difference between them.
> 
> I don't like either of those temps, but at least when it's 28 I can put on more clothes. When it's 82 there's a limit to how much I can take off. Anyway, you should get back outside instead of writing here. You're probably due for another one of those days. And we are having a spring-like day, with a high of 35, but snow in the forecast.


Oh, purl, I thought you liked me! So think I'll stay around for a while!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> There's something wrong with the culture these kids are living in. Are their parents involved in their lives, or do the kids think that because they're "Americans," they're better or smarter than their parents? If the only people kids learn from are other kids, they never find out how to move in the surrounding culture.
> 
> Kwright, how did you do it for so long? Were there compensations? I don't mean pay, because I doubt that there's anywhere in this country where teachers make a reasonable salary, outside of some private schools.


Hi,
I'm here now. Let's see. I have wanted to be a teacher; since, I was in first grade. I loved Mrs. Walker. We said the Pledge, Lord's Prayer, and 'God Bless America!', everyday. In 1963, second grade, they took the 'Lord's Prayer' out of school. When I asked Mrs. Hargrove about it, she said that they made a law that said we could not do it any more. I was very sad, but I still wanted to be a teacher just like them. All of my mother's four sisters were teachers, too. What can I say, I always wanted to be a teacher.

I tried to talk my daughter out of it, but she feels the same way. I guess it is in the genes.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, up here it was 28. 82, 28, what's the difference?


If you are dyslexic, it did not matter. They look the same. All three of my kids are dyslexic, and I do the same things.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

SQM said:


> Are there still any swear words left since they are so commonly heard now? They have lost their power to insult or shock.


Do you remember "George Carlin's Seven Dirty Words You Can't Say on Television"? I've heard them all on cable. Most of them can be heard on primetime. There was one "n" word that would send us running into my grandmother's house when my crazy 9 year old cousin would yell it at the top of his lungs in a little, bitty town in 
Alabama about fifty years ago. That is still one word I don't use. Kids use it among themselves, but no one else better say it in ear shot.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

SQM said:


> "I am not slender anymore. I look a lot like Mrs. Piggle-Wiggle. See my new avatar."
> 
> My beloved Mrs. Piggle-Wiggle taught manner to recalcitrant children. She should be required reading for this site.


I read Mrs. Piggle-Wiggle in elementary school. I have a fond memory of those books even though with my forgetfulness I can not tell you why. ;-)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> MIB has been taking of her mom which much be difficult on a daily bases.
> 
> If MIB told KP'rs that she had an abortion, then it is public knowledge, and knowing Jane praying for the unborn child is an act of kindness.
> 
> But the problem arises Janet is that you called Jane a 'pig'. Honestly that was not necessary, if Jane was just sending prayers. Calling people names diminishes your good thoughts, in my opinion.


Before I say something critical, please let me add my words to those of everyone else who was touched by what you said about your parents. You and I once discussed your father, and I remember thinking how much you obviously liked him. Is your mother still well? It must be very hard on her.

Back to your message. Jane did not say that she was praying for Maid's unborn child. What she said was: "I only hope *you* pray for the child you aborted!" This is not kindness.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Why are you judging me as you were not mentioned in the text? Seattle should pray for the baby she aborted, but now she says it was for both the health of mother & baby! The baby died! The abortion was according to her words last year were that it was not a good time to have a baby!
> 
> If she is claiming to be only 46 years old then who is supporting her as she is not working!


She claimed that she had been _working_ for 46 years. Assuming she was at least 14 when she started, she would be at least 60 now. But why are you asking all these personal questions? Is it because you'd like to know her better, or do you want more information that you can tell people who don't really want to know it?

You and I have been trying to get along, and we can continue, but I think you have to start getting along with Maid. She didn't get angry at you for bringing up her abortion, but several others of us did. She's been trying, too. So now the ball is in your court.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, purl, I thought you liked me! So think I'll stay around for a while!


I'd like to have you stay. I love those pictures you post, and I want to hear more about your granddaughter's robot. But if you say something - to anyone here - that crosses the line into meanness, I'll be one of the first to point it out. And I hope you treat me the same way.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

kwright said:


> Hi,
> I'm here now. Let's see. I have wanted to be a teacher; since, I was in first grade. I loved Mrs. Walker. We said the Pledge, Lord's Prayer, and 'God Bless America!', everyday. In 1963, second grade, they took the 'Lord's Prayer' out of school. When I asked Mrs. Hargrove about it, she said that they made a law that said we could not do it any more. I was very sad, but I still wanted to be a teacher just like them. All of my mother's four sisters were teachers, too. What can I say, I always wanted to be a teacher.
> 
> I tried to talk my daughter out of it, but she feels the same way. I guess it is in the genes.


This is fascinating. This country can certainly use devoted, experienced teachers, but I bet the teachers can use some support. It can't be fun to have to spend all day with kids like the ones you described. I don't think your job-description took them into consideration.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Why are you judging me as you were not mentioned in the text? Seattle should pray for the baby she aborted, but now she says it was for both the health of mother & baby! The baby died! The abortion was according to her words last year were that it was not a good time to have a baby!
> 
> If she is claiming to be only 46 years old then who is supporting her as she is not working!


You posted your text in this forum and that opens it up to anyone to comment on your words. NO woman easily makes a decision to have an abortion for whatever reason. And you have no idea if she prays about that or not, that is between her and God. These are your words from the post you made quote "so I could care less what you do or have done" and yet in the next sentence you make a cruel remark, if you care less why even address it?


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> This is fascinating. This country can certainly use devoted, experienced teachers, but I bet the teachers can use some support. It can't be fun to have to spend all day with kids like the ones you described. I don't think your job-description took them into consideration.


Thank you. At the end, it just got to be too much. I finished my time, minimum. Rule of 80; age plus years of service. Now, I think they have upped it to 90. I am just glad I got out when I did. My friends tell me it is much worse. Thank you, again.

We would laugh among ourselves that they did not give us combat pay, or pay for the hours it took to compile the statistics on each child, time calling parents at home, or the hours grading papers.

For all the time involved, it seems that they should go back to the school marm. Salary is not really sufficient to raise a family on one income. Great for singles, but not for a single income household.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

kwright said:


> If you are dyslexic, it did not matter. They look the same. All three of my kids are dyslexic, and I do the same things.


I always thought kids who seemed to have a math disability were really dyslexic. Most of them, anyway. It wasn't the mathematical operations that threw them; it was the numerals.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> I'm guessing as Seattle (MIB) is constantly bringing up the race card! I really don't care if she is blue/green!


People concerned about racism raise the very real issue.

Racists call that "the race card".


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I always thought kids who seemed to have a math disability were really dyslexic. Most of them, anyway. It wasn't the mathematical operations that threw them; it was the numerals.


Dyslexia is the reading problem. Dyscalculia is the math problem. My daughter has both.

Reversal of letters and numbers, reading words out of order, seeing words that are not even on the page or completely different words.

Handwriting problems are dysgraphia. The act of writing causes physical pain in the hands. My youngest is an artist, but still has dysgraphia. It is a totally different process than drawing.

Can I help with anything else??


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

kwright said:


> Thank you. At the end, it just got to be too much. I finished my time, minimum. Rule of 80; age plus years of service. Now, I think they have upped it to 90. I am just glad I got out when I did. My friends tell me it is much worse. Thank you, again.
> 
> We would laugh among ourselves that they did not give us combat pay, or pay for the hours it took to compile the statistics on each child, time calling parents at home, or the hours grading papers.
> 
> For all the time involved, it seems that they should go back to the school marm. Salary is not really sufficient to raise a family on one income. Great for singles, but not for a single income household.


Does that rule mean that if you begin teaching at 30, you have to teach for 60 years? Wait, that doesn't make sense. I think I understand: if you begin teaching at 30, then when you're 60 you will have been teaching for 30 years, and 60 + 30 = 90. Is that it?

Teachers have always had a raw deal for the most part. They're never paid as much as workers in the private sector, they're not paid enough considering how much schooling is required, and they have to put up with people like Chris Christie calling them idiots and trying to take away their pensions. That's more than anyone should have to swallow.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Ooops. Started a fumble-fingered post. My typing is getting really bad. Must be time to say good night, ladies.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Age - years of service = 90
90 - 30 [Age when start] =60 [Total number of points needed to retire]
Each year you teach you get 2 points. one for the year taught & one for your birthday.

60/2 = 30

So, 30 years of teaching + 30 birthdays + 30 the age when you started = 90.

For me it was rule of 80.

55 age
+ 24 years of service
_______
79
+ 1 my birthday
_________
80

I had an odd number for my age, and needed one point to retire. I thought I was going to have to teach a whole nother year in order to retire. But, I found out that my birthday counted as one point for the calendar year; so, I simply had to wait for my birthday to make 80 and retire.

I hope it makes sense now.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> You posted your text in this forum and that opens it up to anyone to comment on your words. NO woman easily makes a decision to have an abortion for whatever reason. And you have no idea if she prays about that or not, that is between her and God. These are your words from the post you made quote "so I could care less what you do or have done" and yet in the next sentence you make a cruel remark, if you care less why even address it?


Cindy S.
I am sure that more prayers go somehwere from Women looking for relief when confronted with some most difficult decisions, one being abortion. We need to embrace and comfort them. judgement is for their God not us little, uimportant creatures.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

kwright said:


> Dyslexia is the reading problem. Dyscalculia is the math problem. My daughter has both.
> 
> Reversal of letters and numbers, reading words out of order, seeing words that are not even on the page or completely different words.
> 
> ...


Probably; I'll see what I can come up with. I've read up on learning disabilities, so I do know the different names for the various species. I taught mathematics for about 15 years, and most of the students that had problems were having difficulty keeping the order of the numbers straight, not being unable to perform the operations. I discovered this when one student - whom I would give oral exams to because she knew the stuff in class but couldn't pass a test - took a test to get a Christmas season job at Macy's, and the person grading the test realized that what was happening was that student was reading the numerals backwards and therefore, to a machine, getting the answers wrong (and God bless that woman for caring). The girl was bright enough to figure out how to keep track of things, and had no problem passing. But that would be a symptom of dyslexia, not dyscalculia, right? I never had a student who clearly had dyscalculia, but I was told by some parents that they had kids who couldn't be sent to a store because they had no idea how to count their change.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

kwright said:


> Age - years of service = 90
> 90 - 30 [Age when start] =60 [Total number of points needed to retire]
> Each year you teach you get 2 points. one for the year taught & one for your birthday.
> 
> ...


It does. Thank you.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I just heard on Rachel Maddow that the legislators in Texas are making it near impossible for a woman to get abortions. The trick that is being pulled is not letting drs practice in hospitals. So at this point no woman from the Rio Grande Valley has a place to go for an abortion. By the fall most of the Women's Health Centers will have been closed down. However, what is happening is that the women are doing it themselves, getting very sick and then seeking the help of these drs who can no longer help them because of not having hospital privileges. So Texas makes it near impossible to terminate a pregnancy but the women are now resorting to desperate measures. I will refrain from making an editorial comment.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Counting change is something that has to be practices at home and in the store. Count it up and count it back. The dyscalculia comes into play when they can not learn their times tables. My daughter finally 'got tired of creating that box' and started doing them in her head and on her fingers. She finally got it worked out, but did not go past college algebra, I think. Her brothers are both engineers. Abstract things I have trouble with. Forget Calculus II.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I just heard on Rachel Maddow that the legislators in Texas are making it near impossible for a woman to get abortions. The trick that is being pulled is not letting drs practice in hospitals. So at this point no woman from the Rio Grande Valley has a place to go for an abortion. By the fall most of the Women's Health Centers will have been closed down. However, what is happening is that the women are doing it themselves, getting very sick and then seeking the help of these drs who can no longer help them because of not having hospital privileges. So Texas makes it near impossible to terminate a pregnancy but the women are now resorting to desperate measures. I will refrain from making an editorial comment.


They've been perfecting this not only in Texas but other Repug states. Pigs.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

SQM said:


> I just heard on Rachel Maddow that the legislators in Texas are making it near impossible for a woman to get abortions. The trick that is being pulled is not letting drs practice in hospitals. So at this point no woman from the Rio Grande Valley has a place to go for an abortion. By the fall most of the Women's Health Centers will have been closed down. However, what is happening is that the women are doing it themselves, getting very sick and then seeking the help of these drs who can no longer help them because of not having hospital privileges. So Texas makes it near impossible to terminate a pregnancy but the women are now resorting to desperate measures. I will refrain from making an editorial comment.


I have not had the television on tonight. I know nothing. I'll have to check it out. Thank you for the information. I appreciate it.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

SQM said:


> I just heard on Rachel Maddow that the legislators in Texas are making it near impossible for a woman to get abortions. The trick that is being pulled is not letting drs practice in hospitals. So at this point no woman from the Rio Grande Valley has a place to go for an abortion. By the fall most of the Women's Health Centers will have been closed down. However, what is happening is that the women are doing it themselves, getting very sick and then seeking the help of these drs who can no longer help them because of not having hospital privileges. So Texas makes it near impossible to terminate a pregnancy but the women are now resorting to desperate measures. I will refrain from making an editorial comment.


Sad, just sad. Can't something be done at a federal level to stop this $hit?


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Probably; I'll see what I can come up with. I've read up on learning disabilities, so I do know the different names for the various species. I taught mathematics for about 15 years, and most of the students that had problems were having difficulty keeping the order of the numbers straight, not being unable to perform the operations. I discovered this when one student - whom I would give oral exams to because she knew the stuff in class but couldn't pass a test - took a test to get a Christmas season job at Macy's, and the person grading the test realized that what was happening was that student was reading the numerals backwards and therefore, to a machine, getting the answers wrong (and God bless that woman for caring). The girl was bright enough to figure out how to keep track of things, and had no problem passing. But that would be a symptom of dyslexia, not dyscalculia, right? I never had a student who clearly had dyscalculia, but I was told by some parents that they had kids who couldn't be sent to a store because they had no idea how to count their change.


I always had a problem with the words "floating" on the page. It was and is just weird. I had never heard of dyslexia until I was a teenager and my parents refused to believe that their kids could have learning problems. I was homeschooled and therefore never tested for it. I am a great reader and love it, but it took a quite a bit to overcome that. I was never diagnosed even later because once you got to college they wouldn't test you, you had to go through your insurance and at the time it wouldn't cover it. But it did make me think outside the box.

My son has learning disabilities and we got them diagnosed and treated early (he started kindergarten getting services because I spoke up and told them he needed them and they tested him before he started). I've found it helpful, especially with math for some reason, to think outside the box. I hated when they focused on rote memorization for math. Drove me bonkers because I knew my son had issues with it. So I taught him different ways to get it. He's now in middle school and just blossomed in math. My daughter just took off with all subjects, she entered without any issues. But I've found the common core is emphasizing different ways to find the answers, which I love, but they don't send the information home to the parents so we are at a loss how to help with homework sometimes. I just write a letter to the teacher asking for information, and get it, but I can only imagine all the parents who don't!

I don't know why I rambled on, probably because you said you were a math teacher, lol. What do you think of the new way they are teaching math?


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I taught basic math on a high school level in 1981. From 1988-1994, I taught sixth grade, three of the years were self contained; so, I taught everything. The other two years, I taught English, reading, spelling, and history. When I started teaching in Houston, I taught 7th grade English, to non-English speaking students. [Vietnamese and Hispanic] I changed schools, and then taught 8th grade English to Hispanic students that did not like to read, and did not have the basics in either English or Spanish. The rest of the seventeen years, I taught English, Texas History, or World History not counting the two and a half years I spent in the In-School-Suspension-Class where I did more counseling than teaching. The counselor thought I should have stayed out there. Solving fights after the principal had 'dealt' with them; counseling students who were having problems at home of all kinds; sending students to the real counselor for the major things, and trying to encourage them to be the best they could be for themselves, study hard, and to have a good life. Many did. 

I am Elementary Education 1-7; Secondary Education 7-12, English, World History, General Education; English as a Second Language K-12.

Most middle school teachers are one or the other, and not ESL. I was actually over qualified for the school.  My science teacher that I taught with most of the time, has a PH.D. in Physics from Texas A&M, but she wanted to give back to the community while she raised her son. She changed schools when I retired. She started teaching at one of the local junior colleges. She is brilliant!

I am not familiar with the new techniques other than using 'smart boards' in the classroom. I was not permitted to have one; so, I don't even know how they work. Mostly, if there is a learning difference, the more hands on you can make it, the easier it is for the child.

For the parent of the child, you have to fight for their rights, even for a 504 modification under the laws for anti-discrimination for students with a disability that are not covered under special education. I used to have to threaten to call the state board of education, and did several times. I was the mother for hades. Don't mess with my kid. I'll write the school board. It was one of the benefits of not working in the school district where my children went to school.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Lkholcomb,
Is that Miss Scarlet? I love the dress. If it isn't, tell me who the actress is.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Poor Purl,
Tell me who, the goddess of the silver screen, that is on you avatar. 


Ladies,
I have a case of memory loss that the doctors can not explain, especially for my age, except for my 16 meds. that I have to take every day to keep the bio-mechanicals working. I used to be able to recognize a large number of the actors and actresses of the silver screen and color. Now, I admit that I need help remembering their names. So, who are the lovely women on you avatars? Olivia D'Haveland? Betty Davis? Not Rhett Butler  She's English.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And I would add allegations are no one's business. Statements of this kind always tell more about oneself than the target.



Cindy S said:


> That last sentence was just plain cruel


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janet Cooke said:


> The difference between someone who pulls no punches and is honest about it and someone who pretends to be nice and pulls no punches is just what you see on this thread.
> 
> Now I have no idea whether MIB had an abortion it is none of my business. It is none of that woman's business.
> 
> ...


We don't all have to agree on all things, but I've learned valuable things from many here, however I find that I lose all good feelings from those issuing vicious insults.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice to know you.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I don't mind giving a few personal details about myself. I did have an abortion at 5 months for health of mother and baby. This has left me believing that most women find abortion for any reason and at any time in a pregnancy to be a difficult decision. Maybe it's "easier" if one is 8 weeks along and "harder" for the late-term variety but I don't see much point in differentiating. I think I mentioned I had a hysterectomy at age 42 a few pages ago. That was the culmination of and cure for what was wrong with my reproductive system.
> 
> I'm seriously pro-life. I believe an unique person is created at the moment of conception. I part company with the mainstream pro-lifers because their concern stops at the point where a baby is born. I'm seriously pro-remembering that the birth of a baby is only the beginning of a long, hard, expensive and often rewarding process. I believe every woman has the right to be pro-choice and that any decisions that lead to abortion or not are theirs and theirs only. Docs, friends and family can be helpful and supportive or not, but the real decision-making and responsibility-taking belongs to the woman.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> You posted your text in this forum and that opens it up to anyone to comment on your words. NO woman easily makes a decision to have an abortion for whatever reason. And you have no idea if she prays about that or not, that is between her and God. These are your words from the post you made quote "so I could care less what you do or have done" and yet in the next sentence you make a cruel remark, if you care less why even address it?


To me, the obvious answer to your last question is that the poster insists on giving her opinion of others......thereby providing evidence of her own character. Don't ask me why. That's too deep for me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> People concerned about racism raise the very real issue.
> 
> Racists call that "the race card".


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Agree thoroughly.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> To me, the obvious answer to your last question is that the poster insists on giving her opinion of others......thereby providing evidence of her own character. Don't ask me why. That's too deep for me.


And you've never given your opinion of others? Come on!!!!!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> I always had a problem with the words "floating" on the page. It was and is just weird. I had never heard of dyslexia until I was a teenager and my parents refused to believe that their kids could have learning problems. I was homeschooled and therefore never tested for it. I am a great reader and love it, but it took a quite a bit to overcome that. I was never diagnosed even later because once you got to college they wouldn't test you, you had to go through your insurance and at the time it wouldn't cover it. But it did make me think outside the box.
> 
> My son has learning disabilities and we got them diagnosed and treated early (he started kindergarten getting services because I spoke up and told them he needed them and they tested him before he started). I've found it helpful, especially with math for some reason, to think outside the box. I hated when they focused on rote memorization for math. Drove me bonkers because I knew my son had issues with it. So I taught him different ways to get it. He's now in middle school and just blossomed in math. My daughter just took off with all subjects, she entered without any issues. But I've found the common core is emphasizing different ways to find the answers, which I love, but they don't send the information home to the parents so we are at a loss how to help with homework sometimes. I just write a letter to the teacher asking for information, and get it, but I can only imagine all the parents who don't!
> 
> I don't know why I rambled on, probably because you said you were a math teacher, lol. What do you think of the new way they are teaching math?


I taught college math and haven't been doing it for about 15 years, so I have no idea how math is taught these days. But I agree that the best way is to find all possible ways to answer a question. If you can do that, not only does it help for the current course; it also builds up a structure in your mind that helps you when math is no longer arithmetic but geometry or set theory or calculus.

I think it's wonderful that you managed to figure it out at such an early age. Everybody has a different learning style, and you found yours. The most satistying work I've done is tutoring and trying to find the best way to get through to each individual student. For this you need to think outside the box and also while standing on your feet.

The best thing to be said about memorization is that it saves time when you need to come up with an example. It does very little for the learning process unless you enjoy fooling around with times tables and looking for patterns. There are some few interesting ones. Otherwise it's boring and hardly useful. Having to figure things out from scratch is a very good way to retain what you've learned.

Using the principle of finding all ways to solve a problem becomes really important as you grow older and have memory lapses - if you know how to find new or different paths to the same fact, it will come to you and probably make small positive changes in your brain.

Class dismissed. Homework will be collected at the end of the next class. Good night.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

In my mind this has become a local issue. If this reflects the intent of the majority of people in the state of Texas, it will stand in Texas. Think about this in the rest of the United States. Vote your thoughts.



SQM said:


> I just heard on Rachel Maddow that the legislators in Texas are making it near impossible for a woman to get abortions. The trick that is being pulled is not letting drs practice in hospitals. So at this point no woman from the Rio Grande Valley has a place to go for an abortion. By the fall most of the Women's Health Centers will have been closed down. However, what is happening is that the women are doing it themselves, getting very sick and then seeking the help of these drs who can no longer help them because of not having hospital privileges. So Texas makes it near impossible to terminate a pregnancy but the women are now resorting to desperate measures. I will refrain from making an editorial comment.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

How are they getting elected? Kochs can pay for a lot of ads but individuals vote.



Poor Purl said:


> They've been perfecting this not only in Texas but other Repug states. Pigs.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

kwright said:


> Poor Purl,
> Tell me who, the goddess of the silver screen, that is on you avatar.
> 
> Ladies,
> I have a case of memory loss that the doctors can not explain, especially for my age, except for my 16 meds. that I have to take every day to keep the bio-mechanicals working. I used to be able to recognize a large number of the actors and actresses of the silver screen and color. Now, I admit that I need help remembering their names. So, who are the lovely women on you avatars? Olivia D'Haveland? Betty Davis? Not Rhett Butler  She's English.


Mine is Hedy Lamarr as Delilah in Samson and Delilah. I think she had the perfect face, though it barely shows in the tiny picture.

AARP newsletter had an article about meds that interfere with memory. I take 3 of them, but I don't think my memory much worse than it was when I was unmedicated. It's a good guess that some of your pills are affecting your brain.

As my mother aged, she would leave notes for herself with the names of mostly TV actors on them. Because she so often forgot them, when she did remember one she'd write it down so she could find it when she'd forgotten again. As her dementia took hold, she would conflate several celebrities, creating such names as Mickey Rudy Valentino (Mickey Rooney, Rudy Vallee, and Rudolph Valentino). I loved these. Sadly, she developed Alzheimer's and went downhill pretty fast.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> I always had a problem with the words "floating" on the page. It was and is just weird.


I just noticed this, and it reminded me of someone I knew in grad school. He was _the_ funniest person I have ever known and one of the brightest. He once told me that he'd had a very hard time learning to read. Then one day he realized that the other kids were looking at the black marks on the white page, while he was focusing on the white surrounding the letters. He spent all summer training himself to read the letters rather than the white spaces, and when he went back, to second grade, he was one of the best readers in the class.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> How are they getting elected? Kochs can pay for a lot of ads but individuals vote.


I don't think they do. They may hear things now, or in 3 months, but by the time election day comes around, they'll vote for the familiar name, not even stopping to ask themselves why that name is so familiar. How do you think David Vitter (senator, R-La.) got re-elected after doing the same moronic crap that Eliot Spitzer did? Spitzer, able to feel shame, resigned. Vitter, who told reporters that God had forgiven him for his indiscretions, stayed in office and was re-elected a couple of years later.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

To that I say, 'you get what you pay for.'



Poor Purl said:


> I don't think they do. They may hear things now, or in 3 months, but by the time election day comes around, they'll vote for the familiar name, not even stopping to ask themselves why that name is so familiar. How do you think David Vitter (senator, R-La.) got re-elected after doing the same moronic crap that Eliot Spitzer did? Spitzer, able to feel shame, resigned. Vitter, who told reporters that God had forgiven him for his indiscretions, stayed in office and was re-elected a couple of years later.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> To that I say, 'you get what you pay for.'


That's true if you're talking about a governor, who's power is only over one state. A US senator can make life miserable for people all over the country, people who wouldn't be able to record him. Besides, only people as rich as the Kochs get what they pay for - and a lot more, in addition.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Before I say something critical, please let me add my words to those of everyone else who was touched by what you said about your parents. You and I once discussed your father, and I remember thinking how much you obviously liked him. Is your mother still well? It must be very hard on her.
> 
> Back to your message. Jane did not say that she was praying for Maid's unborn child. What she said was: "I only hope *you* pray for the child you aborted!" This is not kindness.


Okay, I understand your point of view now that I have reread the post. May not agree with your anger over it, but I do see where you are coming from

Mom is okay. This has been very difficult for her, since her health is not the best. It is the emotional strain that is draining her. She called yesterday and just vented for an hour and a half. I am not a big phone call talker, but that is okay, all I had to do is listen.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> How are they getting elected? Kochs can pay for a lot of ads but individuals vote.


I do not understand your anger over the Koch's. I believe they are number 49 in the amount of money they donate. Unions are the number one donors to political campaigns. So why not the outrage over all the union political donations if you are upset over the Koch's?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I understand the point of your question. The fact of the matter is that unions have lost many of their members and much of their power in the last decades. Right now the Koch's and the disruptive Tea Party have managed to eliminate the middle class in America. That's where my anger comes from.



lovethelake said:


> I do not understand your anger over the Koch's. I believe they are number 49 in the amount of money they donate. Unions are the number one donors to political campaigns. So why not the outrage over all the union political donations if you are upset over the Koch's?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> People concerned about racism raise the very real issue.
> 
> Racists call that "the race card".


Oh, Chatty Cathy, Bratty Patty, or what ever name you are using these days, your wording is the same so why use a different name?

Most of your "democrat" friends think the same nothing new!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Nice to know you.


Yes, you & your fellow warped Democrats would enjoy knowing a horrible person such as Seattle (MIB) as your bunch likes all of the weird people on this thread! You can have this vicious person & take her to $eff with the rest of you!

Seattle was vicious to Donnie K for no reason & was told by Admin to "cool" it or she would be thrown off KP. That is why she does tries to be sweet, but I know what Seattle really is & the rest of you are just babying her because she claims to be a Democrat! Not cool!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh, Janey or whomever, we know it is convenient to believe there are fewer of us than there actually are, but kindly refrain from doing so. It's polite to use the name they've given themselves, and you couldn't be more wrong.

I know you'll continue to do as you please. I just wanted to get the truth on the record for people who care.



Janeway said:


> Oh, Chatty Cathy, Bratty Patty, or what ever name you are using these days, your wording is the same so why use a different name?
> 
> Most of your "democrat" friends think the same nothing new!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Oh, Janey or whomever, we know it is convenient to believe there are fewer of us than there actually are, but kindly refrain from doing so. It's polite to use the name they've given themselves, and you couldn't be more wrong.
> 
> I know you'll continue to do as you please. I just wanted to get the truth on the record for people who care.


You are too funny!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> And you've never given your opinion of others? Come on!!!!!!


She nor others "never" think they are wrong on this thread. They love to gang up on one person with hateful remarks then when you reply, they report you to the Admin of KP.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I must admit that I do give opinions here on the site (and elsewhere,) but I also refrain from vicious, personal name calling and character assassination. However, I do give concrete examples of lies. I guess I can see why you object. It works for me.



Wombatnomore said:


> And you've never given your opinion of others? Come on!!!!!!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Okay, I understand your point of view now that I have reread the post. May not agree with your anger over it, but I do see where you are coming from
> 
> Mom is okay. This has been very difficult for her, since her health is not the best. It is the emotional strain that is draining her. She called yesterday and just vented for an hour and a half. I am not a big phone call talker, but that is okay, all I had to do is listen.


Your mother probably super appreciated having you to vent with. My mother went through a lot of emotional and physical strain while my father was ill. She provided almost all of his care at home, except when he was in hospital with recurring boughts of congstive heart failure. Then she got to run back and forth between home and hospital with his meals because he wouldn't eat the hospital food. My dad died on March 4th,1999, I moved in with my mother on June 30th and spent the first two months I was here just feeding her up and encouraging her to take naps.

I came to dread it when the phone rang at 6am because it was always my brother calling to tell me about the latest crisis. There was even one point where both of my parents were in the hospital. My mother has a health condition that flared up in 1998 and she had to have surgery and was whisked to the hospital. My father happened tp be seeing his doctor when someone called his doctor to tell him about my mother. When my father heard the news he had a heart attack right then and there. When my brother would call he always said "everything's all right now

One way or another, as our parents age they probably will need us more and more, and if anyone in that position can give the kind of support you're giving your parents, that's great. It may be difficult, but I think I'd feel really guilty if I failed to provide my parents with some help. To repeat, I admire you for what you're doing for your parents.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> I understand the point of your question. The fact of the matter is that unions have lost many of their members and much of their power in the last decades. Right now the Koch's and the disruptive Tea Party have managed to eliminate the middle class in America. That's where my anger comes from.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I must admit that I do give opinions here on the site (and elsewhere,) but I also refrain from vicious, personal name calling and character assassination. However, I do give concrete examples of lies. I guess I can see why you object. It works for me.


Doesn't change the fact that your acerbic opinions of others very much reveals your character..............


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Okay, I understand your point of view now that I have reread the post. May not agree with your anger over it, but I do see where you are coming from
> 
> Mom is okay. This has been very difficult for her, since her health is not the best. It is the emotional strain that is draining her. She called yesterday and just vented for an hour and a half. I am not a big phone call talker, but that is okay, all I had to do is listen.


She's going to need your shoulder more and more as your dad's condition gets worse. This is a very tough time of life for everyone involved. I have an older sister, and she bore the brunt of it when our parents were declining, but she always called on me when she found herself losing it. Do you have siblings to help you out?

As for Jane's message to MIB, I wasn't angry so much as surprised that after she proposed that we try to get along, she would bring up something like that. Apparently, she has a history with Maid that I'm unaware of. Still, Maid was very cool about it and didn't need anyone to rush to her defense.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, you & your fellow warped Democrats would enjoy knowing a horrible person such as Seattle (MIB) as your bunch likes all of the weird people on this thread! You can have this vicious person & take her to $eff with the rest of you!
> 
> Seattle was vicious to Donnie K for no reason & was told by Admin to "cool" it or she would be thrown off KP. That is why she does tries to be sweet, but I know what Seattle really is & the rest of you are just babying her because she claims to be a Democrat! Not cool!


I am just flat out curious how you would know if someone was told by Admin to "cool" it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, you & your fellow warped Democrats would enjoy knowing a horrible person such as Seattle (MIB) as your bunch likes all of the weird people on this thread! You can have this vicious person & take her to $eff with the rest of you!
> 
> Seattle was vicious to Donnie K for no reason & was told by Admin to "cool" it or she would be thrown off KP. That is why she does tries to be sweet, but I know what Seattle really is & the rest of you are just babying her because she claims to be a Democrat! Not cool!


Okay, Jane, I said I'd tell you when you crossed the line, and you certainly have. I can't deal with someone who refers to me as "warped" or who thinks I can't judge people except by their party affiliation. I was enjoying the exchanges we had, but I think you've ended them. Anyway, I thought we were starting over, but you're carrying a lot of baggage from the past.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> She nor others "never" think they are wrong on this thread. They love to gang up on one person with hateful remarks then when you reply, they report you to the Admin of KP.


You're making that up.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

kwright said:


> Lkholcomb,
> Is that Miss Scarlet? I love the dress. If it isn't, tell me who the actress is.


It is Scarlett Ohara  . I love the dress too and the shawl. It was part of the reason I put it as my avatar, because I want to make a kids costume inspired by it. I design kids costumes as a hobby too,but haven't done one in a while. Who knows when I'll get to do this one, lol.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Doesn't change the fact that your acerbic opinions of others very much reveals your character..............


So she's acerbic; that's hardly a sin, even to the sweet, loving Christians here. You, on the other hand, have demonstrated your strong partiality with every message you've posted. You're a great example of the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

kwright said:


> Poor Purl,
> Tell me who, the goddess of the silver screen, that is on you avatar.
> 
> Ladies,
> I have a case of memory loss that the doctors can not explain, especially for my age, except for my 16 meds. that I have to take every day to keep the bio-mechanicals working. I used to be able to recognize a large number of the actors and actresses of the silver screen and color. Now, I admit that I need help remembering their names. So, who are the lovely women on you avatars? Olivia D'Haveland? Betty Davis? Not Rhett ButlePr  She's English.


I've had memory loss too. From seizures, migraines (not always your typical ones) and other things. I can sympathize. It's so frustrating!


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I taught college math and haven't been doing it for about 15 years, so I have no idea how math is taught these days. But I agree that the best way is to find all possible ways to answer a question. If you can do that, not only does it help for the current course; it also builds up a structure in your mind that helps you when math is no longer arithmetic but geometry or set theory or calculus.
> 
> I think it's wonderful that you managed to figure it out at such an early age. Everybody has a different learning style, and you found yours. The most satistying work I've done is tutoring and trying to find the best way to get through to each individual student. For this you need to think outside the box and also while standing on your feet.
> 
> ...


Will there be a surprise quiz?  :lol:

Thank you. I was always to rote memorization was best until college. It's no wonder I had some issues with geometry and such.

I did tutor in nursing in college, and a couple order subjects. I always told the folks to remember it the dirtiest, most outrageous way possible and they would neve forget it. Never failed, lol.

I had to adapt that for my kids and I usually help then remember it is the funniest, makes them bend over gripping their stomach laughing, way and they don't forget it.

Definately outside of the box.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, you & your fellow warped Democrats would enjoy knowing a horrible person such as Seattle (MIB) as your bunch likes all of the weird people on this thread! You can have this vicious person & take her to $eff with the rest of you!
> 
> Seattle was vicious to Donnie K for no reason & was told by Admin to "cool" it or she would be thrown off KP. That is why she does tries to be sweet, but I know what Seattle really is & the rest of you are just babying her because she claims to be a Democrat! Not cool!


So have you decided to cease polite communication to any democrat? Am I not remembering correctly that a few pages back you were talking about getting along and being nice?

I baby no one because they are a democrat, and in fact I have had differences in opinions with democrats on this site (and in real life). I do enjoy the laugh I got at the thought of me babying anybody because they are a democrat. Thank you for that!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Lkholcomb said:


> I've had memory loss too. From seizures, migraines (not always your typical ones) and other things. I can sympathize. It's so frustrating!


I love my memory loss. How quickly I can manage to forget the barbs directed to me by the Ladies of the Right.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Ms Poor Purl and I will not be online this afternoon since we will be meeting for lunch and retail therapy at School - NYC's oldest yarn shoppe. Sloth will descend from her canopy to meet the marvelous Ms. P. I am so excited. Wish you all could join us.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

SQM said:


> Ms Poor Purl and I will not be online this afternoon since we will be meeting for lunch and retail therapy at School - NYC's oldest yarn shoppe. Sloth will descend from her canopy to meet the marvelous Ms. P. I am so excited. Wish you all could join us.


 :thumbup:

Have fun!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Have fun!


I'm sure we will. It will probably be a yarn crawl because I don't think sloths are able to walk fast.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm sure we will. It will probably be a yarn crawl because I don't think sloths are able to walk fast.


Huh! I will be leaving PP in the dust. Who is a bookie on this thread? Let's take bets.

Please refer to the Tortoise and the Hare.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Does that rule mean that if you begin teaching at 30, you have to teach for 60 years? Wait, that doesn't make sense. I think I understand: if you begin teaching at 30, then when you're 60 you will have been teaching for 30 years, and 60 + 30 = 90. Is that it?
> 
> Teachers have always had a raw deal for the most part. They're never paid as much as workers in the private sector, they're not paid enough considering how much schooling is required, and they have to put up with people like Chris Christie calling them idiots and trying to take away their pensions. That's more than anyone should have to swallow.


We gave up the chance of a greater income for security, and DH was a successful teacher from 1958 through 1992. He had to retire early due to an illness that was later diagnosed as Lyme disease. Because he was not treated really soon after infection, he still has some muscle weakness and memory issues. When he retired, he took a lower pension option so if he predeceases me I will continue to receive his pension.

Regarding the pension, the annual cost of living adjustment (COLA) is 60% of the actual cost of living, so our purchasing power has diminished by 40% annually since 1992. I kept working until I was laid off in 2004, so we were able to save some, but the interest savings earn is so low, it is another tax on income. And when Christie Whitman was Governor of NJ, there was a raid on the pension fund of billions of dollars. Much of it had to be returned, but they managed to steal 2 billion of it, and the mandated annual funding has not been made in many years. The pension "crisis" Chris Christie is ranting about is a crisis made by our politicians, and the people who paid into the pension fund expecting some security in their old age, teachers, police officers, fire fighters, road department workers, are being demonized as greedy, when they are the ones who are being sc----d! Our politicians' pensions are not compromised. Their health insurance is excellent.

Enough of my rant. But these sanctimonious hypocrites making the laws don't really represent us. And we have no choice between the parties. They are having a "party" at the expense of all the rest of us. The candidates are selected by the party leadership, and they pick sycophants who will do as they are told. It is rare to find any of them to stand up to the big bullies.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm sure we will. It will probably be a yarn crawl because I don't think sloths are able to walk fast.


You two have oodles of fun!!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> We gave up the chance of a greater income for security, and DH was a successful teacher from 1958 through 1992. He had to retire early due to an illness that was later diagnosed as Lyme disease. Because he was not treated really soon after infection, he still has some muscle weakness and memory issues. When he retired, he took a lower pension option so if he predeceases me I will continue to receive his pension.
> 
> Regarding the pension, the annual cost of living adjustment (COLA) is 60% of the actual cost of living, so our purchasing power has diminished by 40% annually since 1992. I kept working until I was laid off in 2004, so we were able to save some, but the interest savings earn is so low, it is another tax on income. And when Christie Whitman was Governor of NJ, there was a raid on the pension fund of billions of dollars. Much of it had to be returned, but they managed to steal 2 billion of it, and the mandated annual funding has not been made in many years. The pension "crisis" Chris Christie is ranting about is a crisis made by our politicians, and the people who paid into the pension fund expecting some security in their old age, teachers, police officers, fire fighters, road department workers, are being demonized as greedy, when they are the ones who are being sc----d! Our politicians' pensions are not compromised. Their health insurance is excellent.
> 
> Enough of my rant. But these sanctimonious hypocrites making the laws don't really represent us. And we have no choice between the parties. They are having a "party" at the expense of all the rest of us. The candidates are selected by the party leadership, and they pick sycophants who will do as they are told. It is rare to find any of them to stand up to the big bullies.


MarilynKnits
How about Bernie Sanders? He is fearless when it comes to fighting for the "common" people. Issa and Cruz are in the running for Dictator. Need to keep an eye on these monsters.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Huh! I will be leaving PP in the dust. Who is a bookie on this thread? Let's take bets.
> 
> Please refer to the Tortoise and the Hare.


Don't think that I'm anything like a hare. Hair, maybe, which grows pretty fast on me. It will be more like the Tortoise and the Sloth, advantage Tortoise.

If we keep up this trash-talking, we'll both be late.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> We gave up the chance of a greater income for security, and DH was a successful teacher from 1958 through 1992. He had to retire early due to an illness that was later diagnosed as Lyme disease. Because he was not treated really soon after infection, he still has some muscle weakness and memory issues. When he retired, he took a lower pension option so if he predeceases me I will continue to receive his pension.
> 
> Regarding the pension, the annual cost of living adjustment (COLA) is 60% of the actual cost of living, so our purchasing power has diminished by 40% annually since 1992. I kept working until I was laid off in 2004, so we were able to save some, but the interest savings earn is so low, it is another tax on income. And when Christie Whitman was Governor of NJ, there was a raid on the pension fund of billions of dollars. Much of it had to be returned, but they managed to steal 2 billion of it, and the mandated annual funding has not been made in many years. The pension "crisis" Chris Christie is ranting about is a crisis made by our politicians, and the people who paid into the pension fund expecting some security in their old age, teachers, police officers, fire fighters, road department workers, are being demonized as greedy, when they are the ones who are being sc----d! Our politicians' pensions are not compromised. Their health insurance is excellent.
> 
> Enough of my rant. But these sanctimonious hypocrites making the laws don't really represent us. And we have no choice between the parties. They are having a "party" at the expense of all the rest of us. The candidates are selected by the party leadership, and they pick sycophants who will do as they are told. It is rare to find any of them to stand up to the big bullies.


You've had a lot of Repug governors; the only Dem I remember is Corzine. Was he really as bad as the others?

Can't go on because, as you may have noticed, I have a date with a sloth. But Christie is unbelievably bad for teachers, yet somehow he's convinced the voters that it's the teachers who are greedy. What's the average IQ in NJ?

I forgot Jim McGreevey and his coming-out party. Who replaced him?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> You two have oodles of fun!!!


Thanks, Cindy. How much fun is there in an oodle?


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Thanks, Cindy. How much fun is there in an oodle?


Tons!!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You've had a lot of Repug governors; the only Dem I remember is Corzine. Was he really as bad as the others?
> 
> Can't go on because, as you may have noticed, I have a date with a sloth. But Christie is unbelievably bad for teachers, yet somehow he's convinced the voters that it's the teachers who are greedy. What's the average IQ in NJ?
> 
> I forgot Jim McGreevey and his coming-out party. Who replaced him?


Thomas Kean and Brendan Byrne were both moderate, intelligent, and ran honest administrations. Interestingly, they share a column in the Star Ledger newspaper in which they discuss political and social issues. They usually make sense and deal respectfully with each other.

Richard Codey served as temporary governor when James McGreevey left office. Unfortunately, John Corzine prevailed in the quest to be full governor in the next election. Mr. Codey did a decent job. Enough of a pol to know how to play the game, but came across as a really decent human being.

As far as the voters in NJ - I wonder myself where their brains are. I don't think people are encouraged to think critically and are easily snowed.

Mr. Christie did do an admirable job as prosecutor, which may have seduced people into thinking he would be an exemplary governor.

I live in an area largely occupied by educated, employed people, retirees from places like Bell Labs, AT&T, and local school districts, and young adults who are in college or high achievers in high school. It has been overwhelmingly Republican over the years, but the times, they may be a-changing.

But if there is an afterlife, I surely hope I will end up in an area where there are no politicians. Maybe there is a knitters' corner in heaven. One can only hope.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you.



Wombatnomore said:


> Doesn't change the fact that your acerbic opinions of others very much reveals your character..............


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm curious about that too. I have always thought that Admin was very circumspect and didn't spread rumors.



Cindy S said:


> I am just flat out curious how you would know if someone was told by Admin to "cool" it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Can't wait to hear all about it! Sounds marvelous.



SQM said:


> Ms Poor Purl and I will not be online this afternoon since we will be meeting for lunch and retail therapy at School - NYC's oldest yarn shoppe. Sloth will descend from her canopy to meet the marvelous Ms. P. I am so excited. Wish you all could join us.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> You two have oodles of fun!!!


Well, I'm here to report on the extent of the oodles. First, I know you're all curious about how we look. SQM does not look like her avatar. Her nose is a paler shade of pink, and her fur is a whiter shade of pale, but it's so much fun sitting at a restaurant table with someone who insists on hanging by her toes. Except when she tried to eat what she thought was algae but was really a blue-green hat I wore.

I, of course, wore my Delilah outfit under my winter coat. You would not have been able to distinguish me from Hedy Lamarr if there weren't a difference in accent.

If anyone is planning to come into NY just to go to School Products, don't. It's shrunk to about 1/8 its former size and doesn't have much of an inventory. It still has the sweaters designed by Berta, which are always interesting (except for those of you who have no idea what I'm talking about). She wasn't even there, but her husband was, and he was so nice that we had to buy yarn. SQM bought sock yarn for the three-toed socks she's planning to make. I bought some very colorful mohair, but I don't know what it's for.

This was so much fun that we're planning to do it again, maybe with some additional people, from NY and also from NJ or CT. (You know who you are.) There are places to go other than School Products, the oldest, but no longer the best, yarn shop in Manhattan.

Now I have to go and rest. Between my cat's sleep hormones, which she spreads all over me, and SQM's slothfulness, I can barely keep my eyes open.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, I'm here to report on the extent of the oodles. First, I know you're all curious about how we look. SQM does not look like her avatar. Her nose is a paler shade of pink, and her fur is a whiter shade of pale, but it's so much fun sitting at a restaurant table with someone who insists on hanging by her toes. Except when she tried to eat what she thought was algae but was really a blue-green hat I wore.
> 
> I, of course, wore my Delilah outfit under my winter coat. You would not have been able to distinguish me from Hedy Lamarr if there weren't a difference in accent.
> 
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Don't think that I'm anything like a hare. Hair, maybe, which grows pretty fast on me. It will be more like the Tortoise and the Sloth, advantage Tortoise.
> 
> If we keep up this trash-talking, we'll both be late.


Just for the record, the sloth made it to the yarn shoppe 7 minutes before the hare.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, I'm here to report on the extent of the oodles. First, I know you're all curious about how we look. SQM does not look like her avatar. Her nose is a paler shade of pink, and her fur is a whiter shade of pale, but it's so much fun sitting at a restaurant table with someone who insists on hanging by her toes. Except when she tried to eat what she thought was algae but was really a blue-green hat I wore.
> 
> I, of course, wore my Delilah outfit under my winter coat. You would not have been able to distinguish me from Hedy Lamarr if there weren't a difference in accent.
> 
> ...


A good time was had by both. I don't want to blow PP's cover but she is attractive, very bright, kind and engaging. I understand that our Dame pm'ed PP to warn her about me - the usual advice if you are going on a first date with a serial killer. However, my Sweet DM did not give me the same advice about PP. Is that fair?

We had a table for four so we used the third chair for our coats and the fourth for our invisible friends from the right. We ordered algae and poison mushroom salad with french bread and brie for them. All agreed that we need to gather a greater group when the weather improves and do lunch.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> A good time was had by both. I don't want to blow PP's cover but she is attractive, very bright, kind and engaging. I understand that our Dame pm'ed PP to warn her about me - the usual advice if you are going on a first date with a serial killer. However, my Sweet DM did not give me the same advice about PP. Is that fair?
> 
> We had a table for four so we used the third chair for our coats and the fourth for our invisible friends from the right. We ordered algae and poison mushroom salad with french bread and brie for them. All agreed that we need to gather a greater group when the weather improves and do lunch.


I don't mean to quibble, but what made you think I am kind?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> So she's acerbic; that's hardly a sin, even to the sweet, loving Christians here. You, on the other hand, have demonstrated your strong partiality with every message you've posted. You're a great example of the pot calling the kettle black.


Partiality to what/whom? If anything, I'm demonstrating impartiality to the hypocrisy which is evident time and time again on this and other threads you're involved with.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I don't mean to quibble, but what made you think I am kind?


PP is a lovely woman and easy to chat with. She is also interesting and has done many things that are enjoyable to hear about. I do not want to detract from her online self by saying too many kind things about her. But in real life she is mild mannered and oh so bright! Perfect luncheon companion.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Partiality to what/whom? If anything, I'm demonstrating impartiality to the hypocrisy which is evident time and time again on this and other threads you're involved with.


Could you give an example of "the hypocrisy which is evident time and time again on this and other threads [I'm] involved with"? If you can honestly do that, I'll show where your partiality lies.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM and PP, I am so happy for you that you got together in NY even though the yarn shop was disappointing. I miss the City. Lived in Brooklyn for many years and went to school on the Square, wandering all over the Village and interesting shops.

It is too expensive to travel into the City from where I live now, both fare wise and time wise, and I am not physically up to strutting the streets. No more hikes from West 4th to MOMA. And too many of the places I loved are gone - B. Altman, a lovely sewing findings shop on 6th in the lower 30's, all the bookstores. I know the Strand is still there, but I loved the Dickensian atmosphere at Dauber and Pine, and found treasures there. 

You are probably too young to remember when Macy's 6th floor was devoted to sewing and knitting. They had a huge selection of yarn and several teachers who would help with your projects. Their store brand of yarn was Nomotta and its tag line was "no dye lots". They also had a huge selection of fabrics and neat machines on the tables where the clerk would run the fabric through on the selvedge to measure yardage. And on the 34th St and Herald Square corner there was a door under the Orange Julius store leading to the basement that held Ashil's Fabrics. The shop was almost like a tardis. Rooms filled with all sorts of cloth. 

Enjoy your outings. I took vicarious pleasure in your report. It brought back lovely memories.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't like how you describe yourself. We are all old age pensioners and we push ourselves. Since Marilyn is a truer New Yorker than I am, I will mention that School is now located on 29th between 6 and 7. We ate in a lovely modern restaurant across from the 'new' Madison Square Garden. We walked from 7th to 6th passing the old Gimbles' bldg which has been converted into the Manhattan Mall with JC Penny's as the flagship store. Basically we were in the old garment district with great old bldgs and all kinds of wholesale shops at ground level. PP is the absolute true New Yorker so she can probably relate to the Macy item. Don't buy anymore yarn and save it for a visit here. I can help you get reasonable lodging and we walk very, very slowly but we still think quickly.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> SQM and PP, I am so happy for you that you got together in NY even though the yarn shop was disappointing. I miss the City. Lived in Brooklyn for many years and went to school on the Square, wandering all over the Village and interesting shops.
> 
> It is too expensive to travel into the City from where I live now, both fare wise and time wise, and I am not physically up to strutting the streets. No more hikes from West 4th to MOMA. And too many of the places I loved are gone - B. Altman, a lovely sewing findings shop on 6th in the lower 30's, all the bookstores. I know the Strand is still there, but I loved the Dickensian atmosphere at Dauber and Pine, and found treasures there.
> 
> ...


Marilyn, I realize that not all parts of NJ are conveniently near NYC. I'm not going to nag you about coming for a nice nostalgic stroll. But your message was itself a nice nostalgic stroll for me. I never bought yarn or fabric at Macy's because I lived on the Lower East Side, where we had dozens of fabrics stores and a two-block stretch with 5 yarn stores. But I remember Ashil's, in that little piece that had to be chopped out of Macy's because the property owner thought he should have gotten a better offer.

I also used to spend a lot of time poking through the used bookstores on 4th Ave; my own favorite was Biblo and Tannen (I think;memory doesn't always serve). But the stores have been replaced by sidewalk book sellers in various locations: on Broadway, from Zabar's to Columbia University; in Soho; some spots in the Village.

I do have frequent opportunity to be in the B. Altman building. It's now occupied by the CUNY Graduate Center, where I usually audit courses. They've removed the escalators, but if you walk down a few flights of stairs, it's obvious that there were escalators there. They held on to a few of the beautiful old mahogany elevators, in the school's library. And here and there are decorative pieces that were allowed to remain.

If you ever decide you're up for a visit, let us/me know. It's an interesting experience to come face-to-face with someone you've conversed with but never had a picture of. I didn't even know what the back of SQM's head looked like!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Actually the back and top of my hair is now peacock blue - totally age-inappropriate. I wanted a semi-permanent symbol for the world to know that I am no longer being tortured in the workplace,so this is my rebellion. Posting here is part of my rebellion also.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Actually the back and top of my hair is now peacock blue - totally age-inappropriate. I wanted a semi-permanent symbol for the world to know that I am no longer being tortured in the workplace,so this is my rebellion. Posting here is part of my rebellion also.


If you ever want to change your avatar, you know what to do.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah I will take a selfie of the back of my head where the color is, for a new avatar. But hasn't that been done already?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Yeah I will take a selfie of the back of my head where the color is, for a new avatar. But hasn't that been done already?


Maybe. I may have seen such a thing before, but it was a kind of rusty pink, not peacock blue.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds like a day to remember. Too bad about the yarn store.



Poor Purl said:


> Well, I'm here to report on the extent of the oodles. First, I know you're all curious about how we look. SQM does not look like her avatar. Her nose is a paler shade of pink, and her fur is a whiter shade of pale, but it's so much fun sitting at a restaurant table with someone who insists on hanging by her toes. Except when she tried to eat what she thought was algae but was really a blue-green hat I wore.
> 
> I, of course, wore my Delilah outfit under my winter coat. You would not have been able to distinguish me from Hedy Lamarr if there weren't a difference in accent.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That sounds marvelous. Thanks for sharing.



MarilynKnits said:


> SQM and PP, I am so happy for you that you got together in NY even though the yarn shop was disappointing. I miss the City. Lived in Brooklyn for many years and went to school on the Square, wandering all over the Village and interesting shops.
> 
> It is too expensive to travel into the City from where I live now, both fare wise and time wise, and I am not physically up to strutting the streets. No more hikes from West 4th to MOMA. And too many of the places I loved are gone - B. Altman, a lovely sewing findings shop on 6th in the lower 30's, all the bookstores. I know the Strand is still there, but I loved the Dickensian atmosphere at Dauber and Pine, and found treasures there.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good for you. Rebellion is good for the soul.



SQM said:


> Actually the back and top of my hair is now peacock blue - totally age-inappropriate. I wanted a semi-permanent symbol for the world to know that I am no longer being tortured in the workplace,so this is my rebellion. Posting here is part of my rebellion also.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Dame Mary, My precious Purl being an expert knitter with an institutional memory of the Old School Yarn Shop was able to recall the old store and was understandably disappointed by their smaller digs. Not having known the old store, I thought School was good. The owner is an amazing designer. I was told that it sells fine yarns at discounted prices. The selection was heavy on cashmere and silk blends. I did not see any acrylics. I like variegated yarns but most I saw were solids. PP, tho, did find a lovely cone of multi-colored mohair (fact check) and I bought fair isle sock yarns and a funny dental tool for fixing small dropped stitches. PP, I and hopefully another KPer can meet with us next month to review another lys and lunch.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh, is this going to be a regular review of LYS's? What a great idea. Wish I were 2,000 miles closer and the weather in NE were better. (I'm such a weather wuss.) You should start a new thread and don't forget to tell us all where to find it. Yippeeeeee.



SQM said:


> Dame Mary, My precious Purl being an expert knitter with an institutional memory of the Old School Yarn Shop was able to recall the old store and was understandably disappointed by their smaller digs. Not having known the old store, I thought School was good. The owner is an amazing designer. I was told that it sells fine yarns at discounted prices. The selection was heavy on cashmere and silk blends. I did not see any acrylics. I like variegated yarns but most I saw were solids. PP, tho, did find a lovely cone of multi-colored mohair (fact check) and I bought fair isle sock yarns and a funny dental tool for fixing small dropped stitches. PP, I and hopefully another KPer can meet with us next month to review another lys and lunch.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> So she's acerbic; that's hardly a sin, even to the sweet, loving Christians here. You, on the other hand, have demonstrated your strong partiality with every message you've posted. You're a great example of the pot calling the kettle black.


The above post is evidence enough of your hypocrisy. Sly and pathetically nasty reference to Christians yet you and your mates become defensive when you're treated with the same disdain.

You can accuse me of partiality all you like. It seems to me that you can only define others by their politics anyway. Oh, and again, I do not live in your country.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No my dear. It certainly is not fair, but I thought she needed someone to advise her every step of the way. I'm gonna get her for saying the wrong things. I'll spare you my reams of advice. Sorry.

Ps. Don't tell PP anything you don't want to see on a billboard.



SQM said:


> A good time was had by both. I don't want to blow PP's cover but she is attractive, very bright, kind and engaging. I understand that our Dame pm'ed PP to warn her about me - the usual advice if you are going on a first date with a serial killer. However, my Sweet DM did not give me the same advice about PP. Is that fair?
> 
> We had a table for four so we used the third chair for our coats and the fourth for our invisible friends from the right. We ordered algae and poison mushroom salad with french bread and brie for them. All agreed that we need to gather a greater group when the weather improves and do lunch.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> The above post is evidence enough of your hypocrisy. Sly and pathetically nasty reference to Christians yet you and your mates become defensive when you're treated with the same disdain.
> 
> You can accuse me of partiality all you like. It seems to me that you can only define others by their politics anyway. Oh, and again, I do not live in your country.


You needn't have told me that you don't live in my country; it's obvious from the things you say. But if by "the same disdain" you mean accusing us of lying, telling us "Stop murdering babies" (a reference to abortion in the abstract), having it said about me that I'm trying to convert godly Christians to my "strange belief, whatever it is" (we call it Judaism), you're wide off the mark.

How would you expect anyone to respond to the following (some of which won't make sense to you because it's out of context)?



knitpresentgifts said:


> I cannot believe you are proud to use and acknowledge what you believe is the sluttiest avatar you could have chosen for yourself.
> However, you are free to do as you wish.
> 
> I also believe you are not only a liar but of poor eyesight.
> ...


That message had no politics in it. It was simply rude, a bit hysterical, and totally humorless.

It's in completely ignoring messages like that but criticizing the responses made to them that you show your partiality. If _we_ are hypocritical, what do you think about someone who professes to be a Bible-believing Christian creating an avatar for herself that says "I AM WHO I AM" - which is how God is described as answering Moses - and then denying she used it?

I neither know nor care about your politics or your religious convictions, if any. What I do know that there is plenty of hypocrisy in choosing to castigate only one group of people while pretending to be objective.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> No my dear. It certainly is not fair, but I thought she needed someone to advise her every step of the way. I'm gonna get her for saying the wrong things. I'll spare you my reams of advice. Sorry.
> 
> Ps. Don't tell PP anything you don't want to see on a billboard.


You certainly don't pull your punches.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Poor Purl,
Thank you for telling me. Hedy Lamarr was quite a looker. I finally thought of Lillian Gish just before I went to sleep. L0L


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, I'm here to report on the extent of the oodles. First, I know you're all curious about how we look. SQM does not look like her avatar. Her nose is a paler shade of pink, and her fur is a whiter shade of pale, but it's so much fun sitting at a restaurant table with someone who insists on hanging by her toes. Except when she tried to eat what she thought was algae but was really a blue-green hat I wore.
> 
> I, of course, wore my Delilah outfit under my winter coat. You would not have been able to distinguish me from Hedy Lamarr if there weren't a difference in accent.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> SQM and PP, I am so happy for you that you got together in NY even though the yarn shop was disappointing. I miss the City. Lived in Brooklyn for many years and went to school on the Square, wandering all over the Village and interesting shops.
> 
> It is too expensive to travel into the City from where I live now, both fare wise and time wise, and I am not physically up to strutting the streets. No more hikes from West 4th to MOMA. And too many of the places I loved are gone - B. Altman, a lovely sewing findings shop on 6th in the lower 30's, all the bookstores. I know the Strand is still there, but I loved the Dickensian atmosphere at Dauber and Pine, and found treasures there.
> 
> ...


Dr. Who fan?


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

SQM said:


> Actually the back and top of my hair is now peacock blue - totally age-inappropriate. I wanted a semi-permanent symbol for the world to know that I am no longer being tortured in the workplace,so this is my rebellion. Posting here is part of my rebellion also.


 :thumbup: love that color! I want a color put in my hair, but have been too chicken. Lol.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Lkholcomb,
Katie Scarlet is the character. The actress was English. My mother said there was quite a to do about it as they did not hire an American. Olivia D'Havaland was the actress who played the character that was married to the character, Ashley, that Scarlet wanted to marry. Olivia was, also, English. 

I wanted to know who the actress was that played Katie 
Scarlet O'Hara. LOL


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

kwright said:


> Lkholcomb,
> Katie Scarlet is the character. The actress was English. My mother said there was quite a to do about it as they did not hire an American. Olivia D'Havaland was the actress who played the character that was married to the character, Ashley, that Scarlet wanted to marry. Olivia was, also, English.
> 
> I wanted to know who the actress was that played Katie
> Scarlet O'Hara. LOL


I'm so bad, I didn't even know the actresses name! Lol


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

kwright said:


> Lkholcomb,
> Katie Scarlet is the character. The actress was English. My mother said there was quite a to do about it as they did not hire an American. Olivia D'Havaland was the actress who played the character that was married to the character, Ashley, that Scarlet wanted to marry. Olivia was, also, English.
> 
> I wanted to know who the actress was that played Katie
> Scarlet O'Hara. LOL


Wasn't it Vivian Leigh who played Scarlett O'Hara?


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Wasn't it Vivian Leigh who played Scarlett O'Hara?


I looked it up. It was indeed Vivian Leigh.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0031381/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_11


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Now that I saw it, yes, you are both right. I love the dress in your avatar Lkholcomb. Lately, I go between blue and green as my favorite. Whatever the eyes are doing at the moment.


I'm glad the girls had a wonderful luncheon together and a nice trip to the LYS. It is always nice to get out with friends.


I lived with my mother from the time my youngest son was two and a half weeks old until he was twenty-one years when I married my DH. My daughter stayed in the house with her grandmother for five years. It took a while to convince her that it was time to move out. She finally moved over to our house. My older sister moved in with my mother a few months later. I know how the tantrums can be. Mom was on one today. My sister stayed in her bedroom until I went over there at 4:00. By then she was mad with me. LOL. She finally calmed down a few hours later. The poor young 'helper' that comes over to help her bathe, left at 2:00 early. She had never seen mother on a tear. She was even swearing, which she seldom ever does. LOL The joys of being 90. She can flat pitch one!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Vivian Leigh.



kwright said:


> Lkholcomb,
> Katie Scarlet is the character. The actress was English. My mother said there was quite a to do about it as they did not hire an American. Olivia D'Havaland was the actress who played the character that was married to the character, Ashley, that Scarlet wanted to marry. Olivia was, also, English.
> 
> I wanted to know who the actress was that played Katie
> Scarlet O'Hara. LOL


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That message had no politics in it. It was simply rude, a bit hysterical, and totally humorless.
> 
> It's in completely ignoring messages like that but criticizing the responses made to them that you show your partiality. If _we_ are hypocritical, what do you think about someone who professes to be a Bible-believing Christian creating an avatar for herself that says "I AM WHO I AM" - which is how God is described as answering Moses - and then denying she used it?
> 
> I neither know nor care about your politics or your religious convictions, if any. What I do know that there is plenty of hypocrisy in choosing to castigate only one group of people while pretending to be objective.


Maybe it would have been wiser if you hadn't made your politics or religious convictions known but then, you, like the rest of us are hiding behind user names aren't we? Just the forum for you to be anyone you want to be, eh?

I don't care about your beliefs. What I do know is that there is plenty of scope for you to spin it in any way you choose. So keep spinning toots - it's ugly, but you're really good at it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> I understand the point of your question. The fact of the matter is that unions have lost many of their members and much of their power in the last decades. Right now the Koch's and the disruptive Tea Party have managed to eliminate the middle class in America. That's where my anger comes from.


How? It makes absolutely no sense to me. I can see if you are angry that the Koch brothers offset the union money because they do not support your ideas. But the unions outspend the Koch brothers. There are only two of them and millions of union members paying millions of dollars to their union's PACs. If the unions spend more money, how can the Koch brothers be that effective? Unlike the Unions, they do not have at their disposal millions of people to vote in blocks, rally in the streets, lobby Congress, or go on strike and shut down companies and industries to make their point.

As t the Tea Party, how in world have they eliminate the middle class? They have been targeted by the IRS and called dangerous by the IRS. They do not hold power in Congress and have passed laws that have over taxed the Middle Class, deemed the insurance policies they liked substandard, they have not destroyed our military........ All they have done is be a voice for a group of people that have similar ideas. It is no different than the NAACP, ACORN, PITA, ACT OUT, The Occupy Wall Street movement........... All groups voice their opinions, yet they do not get blamed for destroying the Middle Class. How can a purposely unorganized group of people that have only been in existence for five years destroyed the Middle Class? Maybe what the left fears is that they are the faces of (LBJ's) Silent Majority.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Your mother probably super appreciated having you to vent with. My mother went through a lot of emotional and physical strain while my father was ill. She provided almost all of his care at home, except when he was in hospital with recurring boughts of congstive heart failure. Then she got to run back and forth between home and hospital with his meals because he wouldn't eat the hospital food. My dad died on March 4th,1999, I moved in with my mother on June 30th and spent the first two months I was here just feeding her up and encouraging her to take naps.
> 
> nodding in agreement, and back atcha
> I came to dread it when the phone rang at 6am because it was always my brother calling to tell me about the latest crisis. There was even one point where both of my parents were in the hospital. My mother has a health condition that flared up in 1998 and she had to have surgery and was whisked to the hospital. My father happened tp be seeing his doctor when someone called his doctor to tell him about my mother. When my father heard the news he had a heart attack right then and there. When my brother would call he always said "everything's all right now
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Maybe it would have been wiser if you hadn't made your politics or religious convictions known but then, you, like the rest of us are hiding behind user names aren't we? Just the forum for you to be anyone you want to be, eh?
> 
> I don't care about your beliefs. What I do know is that there is plenty of scope for you to spin it in any way you choose. So keep spinning toots - it's ugly, but you're really good at it.


Hi Wombat - she is, of course, lying again. I never denied using the avatar she described. In fact, I *admitted I made it*! (It doesn't represent me - she doesn't understand what it does represent and remains in the dark and dust.)

She's a dunce and just trying to stir the pot she lives in. No one that I remember said she was trying to convert anyone either - another lie - it is all she knows.

Good day mate! (I'll explain the avatar to you in a PM.)


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> No my dear. It certainly is not fair, but I thought she needed someone to advise her every step of the way. I'm gonna get her for saying the wrong things. I'll spare you my reams of advice. Sorry.
> 
> Ps. Don't tell PP anything you don't want to see on a billboard.


I took it as a big ha ha! I sort of liked being thought of as dangerous. In reality, I am weaponless, unless I would have conked PP out with my purse. Don't get upset. I loved it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Lkholcomb said:


> :thumbup: love that color! I want a color put in my hair, but have been too chicken. Lol.


It is not surgery so if you get bad reviews that bother you, it can always be fixed by a salon colorist. I will be debuting my head today so I will see how it is received.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks. I'll send you a PM.



SQM said:


> I took it as a big ha ha! I sort of liked being thought of as dangerous. In reality, I am weaponless, unless I would have conked PP out with my purse. Don't get upset. I loved it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> I'm curious about that too. I have always thought that Admin was very circumspect and didn't spread rumors.


Quite true. As fas as I can tell, Admin responds to people who contacts it and no one else, unless they think it's appropriate. The catch is that anyone who receives a reply from Admin can tell anyone they want to about it by posting what Admin said to them.

In this instance, I posted a reply on a topic DonnieK was participating in (I don't remember now, but it might have been a topic DK started himself). in response, he sent me a PM that I found highly sexist and gave him a piece of my mind, replying by PM to his PM.

He complained to Admin. Admin told him there wasn't anything they could do about his problem as it concerned a PM. Admin told me to be a bit nicer when sending PMs. DonnieK posted his feelings about this in the relevant topic. Hey presto, one tempest in a teapot created and sustained for a few moments.

Almost forgot. By looking at DK's avatar, I thought I was posting to a man. Several people told me DK is a woman. I didn't believe it.

Another point about complaints to Admin. I believe there are peope here and on a few other topics who complain to Admin about people they don't like, just to be obnoxious. I wonder sometimes what responses they get from Admin, but the complainers ain't sayin' and Admin has to do the same.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are so adventurous. I like that. I'm thinking about the East Village Haircut in the Southwest. Let em try to figure it out.



SQM said:


> It is not surgery so if you get bad reviews that bother you, it can always be fixed by a salon colorist. I will be debuting my head today so I will see how it is received.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Maybe it would have been wiser if you hadn't made your politics or religious convictions known but then, you, like the rest of us are hiding behind user names aren't we? Just the forum for you to be anyone you want to be, eh?
> 
> I don't care about your beliefs. What I do know is that there is plenty of scope for you to spin it in any way you choose. So keep spinning toots - it's ugly, but you're really good at it.


The whole point of my being on this thread - and any Obamacare thread - is to point out the falsehoods being spread by certain political people, trying to destroy the best this country has come up with to join the First World. It's important to make sure that people aren't discouraged from applying for needed benefits because of out-and-out lies. It would have been dishonest *not* to let my politics be known. I don't spin, or weave, or even tat.

If it weren't for what I see as an important mission (unlike your mission, which as far as I could tell was to annoy the brighter of us and bring comfort to the intellectually disabled), I'd be writing messages about knitting facecloths like everyone else.

Come to think of it, if you don't like what I or my friends write, there are plenty of knitting threads you could be following. There are plenty of funny jokes and pictures you could be looking at. There are plenty of people who actually like what you've been saying about us.

You're obviously a fraud, exactly what I have to deal with in political discussions. No more, Wombat.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank God for the unions, NAACP, ACORN, PITA, and other groups that take their protests to the public. Public protest isn't limited to liberal groups either.

The Tea Party is another group in a long line of elements to work on destroying the middle class. I believe the serious attack on the middle class began with the Reagan Administration. If some here feel it started earlier, please post about it. I'm interested in that.


lovethelake said:


> How? It makes absolutely no sense to me. I can see if you are angry that the Koch brothers offset the union money because they do not support your ideas. But the unions outspend the Koch brothers. There are only two of them and millions of union members paying millions of dollars to their union's PACs. If the unions spend more money, how can the Koch brothers be that effective? Unlike the Unions, they do not have at their disposal millions of people to vote in blocks, rally in the streets, lobby Congress, or go on strike and shut down companies and industries to make their point.
> 
> As t the Tea Party, how in world have they eliminate the middle class? They have been targeted by the IRS and called dangerous by the IRS. They do not hold power in Congress and have passed laws that have over taxed the Middle Class, deemed the insurance policies they liked substandard, they have not destroyed our military........ All they have done is be a voice for a group of people that have similar ideas. It is no different than the NAACP, ACORN, PITA, ACT OUT, The Occupy Wall Street movement........... All groups voice their opinions, yet they do not get blamed for destroying the Middle Class. How can a purposely unorganized group of people that have only been in existence for five years destroyed the Middle Class? Maybe what the left fears is that they are the faces of (LBJ's) Silent Majority.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well put!



Poor Purl said:


> The whole point of my being on this thread - and any Obamacare thread - is to point out the falsehoods being spread by certain political people, trying to destroy the best this country has come up with to join the First World. It's important to make sure that people aren't discouraged from applying for needed benefits because of out-and-out lies. It would have been dishonest *not* to let my politics be known. I don't spin, or weave, or even tat.
> 
> If it weren't for what I see as an important mission (unlike your mission, which as far as I could tell was to annoy the brighter of us and bring comfort to the intellectually disabled), I'd be writing messages about knitting facecloths like everyone else.
> 
> ...


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:  :roll: :roll:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree with the Reagen Administration. Amazing what a B-actor can do. I guess it proves we have a mostly B-electorate.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Thank God for the unions, NAACP, ACORN, PITA, and other groups that take their protests to the public. Public protest isn't limited to liberal groups either.
> 
> The Tea Party is another group in a long line of elements to work on destroying the middle class. I believe the serious attack on the middle class began with the Reagan Administration. If some here feel it started earlier, please post about it. I'm interested in that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks. Interesting information.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Quite true. As fas as I can tell, Admin responds to people who contacts it and no one else, unless they think it's appropriate. The catch is that anyone who receives a reply from Admin can tell anyone they want to about it by posting what Admin said to them.
> 
> In this instance, I posted a reply on a topic DonnieK was participating in (I don't remember now, but it might have been a topic DK started himself). in response, he sent me a PM that I found highly sexist and gave him a piece of my mind, replying by PM to his PM.
> 
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Thanks. I'll send you a PM.


I love getting Pms. But I want a dire warning about my PP.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> The whole point of my being on this thread - and any Obamacare thread - is to point out the falsehoods being spread by certain political people, trying to destroy the best this country has come up with to join the First World. It's important to make sure that people aren't discouraged from applying for needed benefits because of out-and-out lies. It would have been dishonest *not* to let my politics be known. I don't spin, or weave, or even tat.
> 
> If it weren't for what I see as an important mission (unlike your mission, which as far as I could tell was to annoy the brighter of us and bring comfort to the intellectually disabled), I'd be writing messages about knitting facecloths like everyone else.
> 
> ...


Brilliant rebut from MY PP. If only Wombat were no more. Maybe they are extinct animals from the Outback. I will google them. If so, MY PP, then Wombat may follow the lead of her kin.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Brilliant rebut from MY PP. If only Wombat were no more. Maybe they are extinct animals from the Outback. I will google them. If so, MY PP, then Wombat may follow the lead of her kin.


Apparently this Wombat pretends to be an objective onlooker giving us advice on how to seem nicer. Apparently, however, it communicates with righties via PM. So much for objectivity.

In other words, it is a hypocritical wombat, or a wombatical hypocrite.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombats are adorable - smallish and pudgy. They are marsupials and vegetarians. They have rodent-like gnawing teeth. Unfortunately they are thought of as pests, so the farmers kill them, even for sport. ( I would prefer to call the farmers pests and blow them away.) The wombat, thusly, is on the endangered list. So we must have more compassion for our own wombat since she may be the last of her tribe. ( If only that were the case, politically.)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Wombats are adorable - smallish and pudgy. They are marsupials and vegetarians. They have rodent-like gnawing teeth. Unfortunately they are thought of as pests, so the farmers kill them, even for sport. ( I would prefer to call the farmers pests and blow them away.) The wombat, thusly, is on the endangered list. So we must have more compassion for our own wombat since she may be the last of her tribe. ( If only that were the case, politically.)


I quit being a compassion junkie a week or two ago, when yarnie accused me of calling her names I've never called anyone. If Wombat is on the way to extinction, I won't get in its way.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Chatty Cathy, Bratty Patty, or what ever name you are using these days, your wording is the same so why use a different name?
> 
> Most of your "democrat" friends think the same nothing new!


Oh, now I'm Bratty Patty? I thought y'all thought I was Cheeky.

:roll:

What would you do if you didn't have your imaginary sock puppet conspiracy theories to help you avoid thinking?

Anyway, your post makes no sense.

I would hope all democrats, with or without the scary quotes, are your friends too.

Racists very frequently, if not exclusively use terms like "race card' and 'racial grievance industry" in order to avoid taking personal responsibility for their prejudices. The moment those types of terms are typed in a forum like this, it reveals more about their character than they realize.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you & your fellow warped Democrats would enjoy knowing a horrible person such as Seattle (MIB) as your bunch likes all of the weird people on this thread! You can have this vicious person & take her to $eff with the rest of you!
> ...


Boo hoo.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Doesn't change the fact that your acerbic opinions of others very much reveals your character..............


I disagree with your characterization of damemary, but regardless I would say acerbic opinions show an acerbic personality at most and often are just "in kind" responses, or responses said in frustration, nothing more or less.

I've known plenty of acerbic people over the years that would give you the shirt of their backs and throw themselves in front of a train to protect the ones they love.

Acerbic opinions have absolutely nothing to do with character, poor or otherwise. If so, you more than many here would be in some pretty deep doo-doo character-wise.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Cindy S said:


> I am just flat out curious how you would know if someone was told by Admin to "cool" it.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Partiality to what/whom? If anything, I'm demonstrating impartiality to the hypocrisy which is evident time and time again on this and other threads you're involved with.


Oh, it looked to me like you were just demonstrating hypocrisy.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> Dr. Who fan?


I will date myself by admitting I liked Pertwee and Tom Baker the best, but of the newer ones David Tennant is good. And I knitted a black sweater with constellation pattern in white that looks like Peter Davison, and of course a couple of Tom Baker scarves. My son's friend went to a Who anniversary event recently wearing one of the scarves I made. I still wear the black sweater. Not as skillfully knitted as I would make now, but I have practiced in the last 35 years.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> Yeah I will take a selfie of the back of my head where the color is, for a new avatar. But hasn't that been done already?


Something like this?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

kwright said:


> Lkholcomb,
> Katie Scarlet is the character. The actress was English. My mother said there was quite a to do about it as they did not hire an American. Olivia D'Havaland was the actress who played the character that was married to the character, Ashley, that Scarlet wanted to marry. Olivia was, also, English.
> 
> I wanted to know who the actress was that played Katie
> Scarlet O'Hara. LOL


I believe it was Vivian Leigh who had been married to Sir Laurence Olivier.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> The above post is evidence enough of your hypocrisy. Sly and pathetically nasty reference to Christians.


How is calling Christians "loving" suddenly nasty? Boy, your lot really has a penchant for martyrdom.

And are Christians somehow "specially protected" from sly remarks anyway?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Maybe it would have been wiser if you hadn't made your politics or religious convictions known but then, you, like the rest of us are hiding behind user names aren't we? Just the forum for you to be anyone you want to be, eh?
> 
> I don't care about your beliefs. What I do know is that there is plenty of scope for you to spin it in any way you choose. So keep spinning toots - it's ugly, but you're really good at it.


OK, KPG


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Boo hoo.


Here's your backup.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> I disagree with your characterization of damemary, but regardless I would say acerbic opinions show an acerbic personality at most and often are just "in kind" responses, or responses said in frustration, nothing more or less.
> 
> I've known plenty of acerbic people over the years that would give you the shirt of their backs and throw themselves in front of a train to protect the ones they love.
> 
> Acerbic opinions have absolutely nothing to do with character, poor or otherwise. If so, you more than many here would be in some pretty deep doo-doo character-wise.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Oh, it looked to me like you were just demonstrating hypocrisy.


Hypocrites tend to think there's nothing wrong with hypocrisy. This one doesn't like it in other people.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

lovethelake said:


> As t the Tea Party, how in world have they eliminate the middle class? They have been targeted by the IRS and called dangerous by the IRS.


Just to be accurate, they've only been "targeted" in the same way any liberal political group was "targeted" for trying to defraud the government into giving them tax breaks they didn't legitimately qualify for.

That's what the IRS was SUPPOSED to do. Stop political groups from claiming tax breaks that they were not supposed to get.



> All groups voice their opinions, yet they do not get blamed for destroying the Middle Class.


Conservative policies are responsible for destroying the middle class and the Tea Party support conservative policies. Including destroying many of the benefits of military members. Yes, conservatives don't "destroy" the military in that they have no problem spending billions of dollars on projects that even the military itself says it doesn't want. But, if you think the RW is "pro-soldier", you're laughably bamboozled.

And it's equally laughable that you say they don't hold power in the congress. The crazy nutjob Teapartiers have been practically RUNNING the congress and have had Bohener and McConnell's scrotums in a vice for years now.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I believe it was Vivian Leigh who had been married to Sir Laurence Olivier.


Yes, it was. But she was mentally ill, and he found her hard to live with.

Besides, wasn't he in love with Danny Kaye or someone like that?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Duplicate post.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I am posting this on this thread, as the topic had appeared some incarnations ago, #3 or #4 perhaps, and I know some people will be interested. I probably should have started a new thread, but didn't know whether it would reach those who might be interested, although we will probably get nasty comments from the Jew bashers who are such holy people.

I ordered the Jerusalem Bible, Koren Publishers in Jerusalem and out of curiosity the Koren Siddur. Unless you have eagle eyes and are fluent in Hebrew, it is not for you. Not really for me, as I read slowly and have milk bottle eyeglass lenses. The Chumash is 1029 numbered pages plus a prolog and index, is in about 8 point type, and has no commentaries. What I read of the translation, it is less stilted than either edition of the Soncino. It includes everything in the multi volume Soncino set with the beige and blue dust jackets.

The Siddur is in equally small print and the instructions where to stand, where to bow, etc are in Hebrew. Back to my Birnbaum. It is a lovely little siddur, though, and I have a young friend who is very scholarly and a yeshiva student to whom I will present it.

My parents were very secular, and it was not until I married into a more observant family that I began to study. Between professional education, working, and raising children, I have not studied as much as I wish I could have.

But fair warning to anyone who is looking to own the Koren publications. You need excellent eyesight and a working knowledge of Hebrew.

Wishing all a good Sabbath, whether it is Friday, Shabbos or Sunday, and peace and happiness before I sign off to make dinner.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Just to be accurate, they've only been "targeted" in the same way any liberal political group was "targeted" for trying to defraud the government into giving them tax breaks they didn't legitimately qualify for.
> 
> That's what the IRS was SUPPOSED to do. Stop political groups from claiming tax breaks that they were not supposed to get.


The facts have been pointed out to her at least a half-dozen times, but facts don't seem to stick with her. I think she doesn't read messages all the way through, just looks for keywords and persuades herself that she knows what they're about.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Wombat - she is, of course, lying again. I never denied using the avatar she described. In fact, I *admitted I made it*! (It doesn't represent me - she doesn't understand what it does represent and remains in the dark and dust.)
> 
> She's a dunce and just trying to stir the pot she lives in. No one that I remember said she was trying to convert anyone either - another lie - it is all she knows.
> 
> Good day mate! (I'll explain the avatar to you in a PM.)


Talking to yourself again I see.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I am posting this on this thread, as the topic had appeared some incarnations ago, #3 or #4 perhaps, and I know some people will be interested. I probably should have started a new thread, but didn't know whether it would reach those who might be interested, although we will probably get nasty comments from the Jew bashers who are such holy people.
> 
> I ordered the Jerusalem Bible, Koren Publishers in Jerusalem and out of curiosity the Koren Siddur. Unless you have eagle eyes and are fluent in Hebrew, it is not for you. Not really for me, as I read slowly and have milk bottle eyeglass lenses. The Chumash is 1029 numbered pages plus a prolog and index, is in about 8 point type, and has no commentaries. What I read of the translation, it is less stilted than either edition of the Soncino. It includes everything in the multi volume Soncino set with the beige and blue dust jackets.
> 
> ...


Good shabbos, Marilyn. I apologize for sending you to Koren; my version is big enough to read. I don't know about the siddur; I recommended it for the Chumash, which I imagine is what non-Jews would be interested in. I'm glad you have someone around to give it to. I first bought it as a gift for my son when he was in his teens, but like everything else he owns, it's come home to roost.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Thank God for the unions, NAACP, ACORN, PITA, and other groups that take their protests to the public. Public protest isn't limited to liberal groups either.
> 
> The Tea Party is another group in a long line of elements to work on destroying the middle class. I believe the serious attack on the middle class began with the Reagan Administration. If some here feel it started earlier, please post about it. I'm interested in that.


I like how she doesn't see the difference between the Teabaggers and other ACTUAL citizen's groups. (like that group that fights for the rights of middle eastern flat bread --- PITA







)

Anyone who actually thinks the Teabaggers was a "grassroots" movement and not created, bought and paid for by two billionaires who wanted to convince some rubes to do their bidding for them ... is not very bright.

It's true there was A small "rally" in 2008 for Ron Paul that called themselves Teapartiers... but the Koch's took that over within 15 minutes (_give or take_  ) and the whole thing was just another corporate funded scam that stupid, stupid people fell for hook, line and sinker.

And they are not "five years old". They are simply the reincarnation of the group the Koch Brother's father started, the "John Birch Society". It's this ilk, (_whether they're called the JBS, McCarthyites, Teabaggers or "the base" or their somewhat more 'moderate' cousins, Reaganites or Supply Siders etc... _) that have destroyed the middle class.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

How heavy is the Chumash in large enough print? This one, on thin paper, is almost 2 1/2 lbs.



Poor Purl said:


> Good shabbos, Marilyn. I apologize for sending you to Koren; my version is big enough to read. I don't know about the siddur; I recommended it for the Chumash, which I imagine is what non-Jews would be interested in. I'm glad you have someone around to give it to. I first bought it as a gift for my son when he was in his teens, but like everything else he owns, it's come home to roost.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> I like how she doesnt see the difference between the Teabaggers and other ACTUAL citizen's groups.
> 
> Anyone who actually thinks the Teabaggers was a "grassroots" movement and not created, bought and paid for by two billionaires who wanted to convince some rubes to do their bidding for them ... is not very bright.
> 
> It's true there was A small "rally" in 2008 for Ron Paul that called themselves Teapartiers... but the Koch's took that over within 15 minutes (_give or take_  ) and the whole thing was just another corporate funded scam that stupid, stupid people fell for hook, line and sinker.


She also doesn't see the difference between two brothers giving large political contributions and a national union giving equally large contributions.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> How heavy is the Chumash in large enough print? This one, on thin paper, is almost 2 1/2 lbs.


I'll weigh it later, when I have the strength to go back to the kitchen. I HATE TO COOK.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> OK, KPG


The Wombat can't be KPG and I can prove it:



Wombatnomore said:


> So keep spinning toots - it's ugly, but *you're really good at it.*


KPG could never have brought herself to say that to one of us.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> She also doesn't see the difference between two brothers giving large political contributions and a national union giving equally large contributions.


LOL. I know. It's unbelievable.

It takes umpteen CITIZEN/WORKERS groups to compete with two or three individuals monetarily, and she doesn't see the difference, much less the SHAME of that, in what is supposed to be a representative democracy/republic?

No wonder this country is in the shape it's in if people don't have the neurons to be VERY upset by what is essentially a Plutocracy. _ANY_ group that associate with the Koch brothers, that engenders a cronyist or patronage system, is pretty much supporting a plutocracy. Anyone who claims to love the U.S. should be outraged by it and is, IMO, betraying this country, to compare them to groups like the NAACP or PETA or ACORN (_which doesn't exist anymore_) or UNIONS or any other CITIZENS/WORKERS group.

I'm really getting sick and tired of the sort of idiotic false equivalences like that. It's intellectually irresponsible quite frankly.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> LOL. I know. It's unbelievable.
> 
> It takes umpteen CITIZEN/WORKERS groups to compete with two or three individuals monetarily, and she doesn't see the difference, much less the SHAME of that, in what is supposed to be a representative democracy/republic?
> 
> ...


Intellectual irresponsibility is no hurdle for them. And they've gotten so used to holding up lies as if they were the truth that some can no longer tell the difference between the two.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> KPG could never have brought herself to say that to one of us.


Good point. Even if she did manage to squeeze that one out -- she would've said "_*your* very good at it_".


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

SQM said:


> It is not surgery so if you get bad reviews that bother you, it can always be fixed by a salon colorist. I will be debuting my head today so I will see how it is received.


I think it harkens back to my upbringing. Coloring your hair in ANY color was vain, lol. I did red highlights when I was in my 20's and you should have seen the reaction,lol. Now it's humorous (especially since my mom now dyes her hair). But I just have that hold back! Lol. And I have long hair (almost waist level) and I want to just get the tips done. I think I'll get the temporary color my son has for his cheerleading to see how I like it before going permanent. ;-)


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> Something like this?


What a chortle you are today VL. The color is close to right. I got two reviews so far - the mom of the kid I tutor is now afraid I will be a bad influence on her kid (she was just kidding,) but her kid is a snow boarder so may be inclined to color his hair peacock blue and a conservative neighbor told me I was adorable.

VL - if I send you a copy of my avatar in a pm, could you add the color to its head?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Good point. Even if she did manage to squeeze that one out -- she would've said "_*your* very good at it_".


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Yes, it was. But she was mentally ill, and he found her hard to live with.
> 
> Besides, wasn't he in love with Danny Kaye or someone like that?


Olivier had a very long term affair with Danny Kaye. V. Leigh died in a nut house fire.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> I will date myself by admitting I liked Pertwee and Tom Baker the best, but of the newer ones David Tennant is good. And I knitted a black sweater with constellation pattern in white that looks like Peter Davison, and of course a couple of Tom Baker scarves. My son's friend went to a Who anniversary event recently wearing one of the scarves I made. I still wear the black sweater. Not as skillfully knitted as I would make now, but I have practiced in the last 35 years.


David Tennant is my favorite so far :thumbup: I am a newer Dr. Who fan, many having been before I was born, lol. I plan on watching them one day. We have succeeded in getting my son addicted to Dr. Who and my daughter likes them too. It's a family thing we do together, watching Dr. Who.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Hypocrites tend to think there's nothing wrong with hypocrisy. This one doesn't like it in other people.


This reminds me of what we used to say as kids, "gotta be one to know one!" lol. I read your post as that just popped into my head.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Oh, it looked to me like you were just demonstrating hypocrisy.


Now, why would I see you as credible when you lose control and become abusive to other posters? Want me to remind you?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

wombatnomore - I googled wombats and they are very cute. But I understand the farmers kill them off, viewing them as pests. Are you a farmer? I ask because of your name here.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> The whole point of my being on this thread - and any Obamacare thread - is to point out the falsehoods being spread by certain political people, trying to destroy the best this country has come up with to join the First World. It's important to make sure that people aren't discouraged from applying for needed benefits because of out-and-out lies. It would have been dishonest *not* to let my politics be known. I don't spin, or weave, or even tat.
> 
> If it weren't for what I see as an important mission (unlike your mission, which as far as I could tell was to annoy the brighter of us and bring comfort to the intellectually disabled), I'd be writing messages about knitting facecloths like everyone else.
> 
> ...


As I said, UGLY. So your among the "brighter" ones who have a mission on this thread to enlighten the rest of the 'plebs' who use this site about the lies your political opponents are spreading re the health care insurance reforms!

You have got to be kidding! That is the worst kind of attitude to have, in fact, it is the very same attitude your political opponents have. I suggest the people who use this site are more than capable of deciphering what these reforms mean and how they apply them to their circumstances.

Whose the fraud toots?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> I disagree with your characterization of damemary, but regardless I would say acerbic opinions show an acerbic personality at most and often are just "in kind" responses, or responses said in frustration, nothing more or less.
> 
> I've known plenty of acerbic people over the years that would give you the shirt of their backs and throw themselves in front of a train to protect the ones they love.
> 
> Acerbic opinions have absolutely nothing to do with character, poor or otherwise. If so, you more than many here would be in some pretty deep doo-doo character-wise.


The fact you felt you had to justify "acerbic opinions" is truly telling.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Conservative policies are responsible for destroying the middle class and the Tea Party support conservative policies. Including destroying many of the benefits of military members. Yes, conservatives don't "destroy" the military in that they have no problem spending billions of dollars on projects that even the military itself says it doesn't want. But, if you think the RW is "pro-soldier", you're laughably bamboozled.
> 
> And it's equally laughable that you say they don't hold power in the congress. The crazy nutjob Teapartiers have been practically RUNNING the congress and have had Bohener and McConnell's scrotums in a vice for years now.


Not worth responding to a person that has to resort to name calling and vulgarities.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombat - why does it sound like you are always yelling?


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

SQM said:


> Wombat - why does it sound like you are always yelling?


Because she is??????


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> I believe it was Vivian Leigh who had been married to Sir Laurence Olivier.


Thank you. I was wondering to whom she was married. I was not aware that she had mental problems.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> I am posting this on this thread, as the topic had appeared some incarnations ago, #3 or #4 perhaps, and I know some people will be interested. I probably should have started a new thread, but didn't know whether it would reach those who might be interested, although we will probably get nasty comments from the Jew bashers who are such holy people.
> 
> I ordered the Jerusalem Bible, Koren Publishers in Jerusalem and out of curiosity the Koren Siddur. Unless you have eagle eyes and are fluent in Hebrew, it is not for you. Not really for me, as I read slowly and have milk bottle eyeglass lenses. The Chumash is 1029 numbered pages plus a prolog and index, is in about 8 point type, and has no commentaries. What I read of the translation, it is less stilted than either edition of the Soncino. It includes everything in the multi volume Soncino set with the beige and blue dust jackets.
> 
> ...


Fascinating!! I have been interested in getting an English Torah, just to be able to read it. A friend of mine with whom I used to teach is Jewish. We spent a good deal of time talking until she changed schools. Have a good Sabbath.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

kwright said:


> Fascinating!! I have been interested in getting an English Torah, just to be able to read it. A friend of mine with whom II used to teach is Jewish. We spent a good deal of time talking until she changed schools. Have a good Sabbath.


As an atheist of a somewhat Jewish heritage, I am sure there may be many more interesting things to read. Would anyone be interested in a book club on KP? We can decide on what to read and I will be happy to take the responsibility of starting a new thread. We can do fiction or nonfiction and have it open to all political and religious persuasions, of course.

I actually read a wonderful, intelligent book on knitting - Knitting Yarns: Writers on Knitting. It is comprised of short essays by some great women writers. Would anyone be interested? We can also consider other titles.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ah, but will you heed it, and what do I know about anyone?



SQM said:


> I love getting Pms. But I want a dire warning about my PP.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Apparently this Wombat pretends to be an objective onlooker giving us advice on how to seem nicer. Apparently, however, it communicates with righties via PM. So much for objectivity.
> 
> In other words, it is a hypocritical wombat, or a wombatical hypocrite.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: That's telling her Purl.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I find a huge difference in my mind between an endangered animal and a human pest. I say wack-a-mole the human variety and protect the endangered animal. IMO



SQM said:


> Wombats are adorable - smallish and pudgy. They are marsupials and vegetarians. They have rodent-like gnawing teeth. Unfortunately they are thought of as pests, so the farmers kill them, even for sport. ( I would prefer to call the farmers pests and blow them away.) The wombat, thusly, is on the endangered list. So we must have more compassion for our own wombat since she may be the last of her tribe. ( If only that were the case, politically.)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ah, Lisa, now you're triplets. Conspiracy theories must be exhausting. Hope they tire out soon.



VocalLisa said:


> Oh, now I'm Bratty Patty? I thought y'all thought I was Cheeky.
> 
> :roll:
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks.



VocalLisa said:


> I disagree with your characterization of damemary, but regardless I would say acerbic opinions show an acerbic personality at most and often are just "in kind" responses, or responses said in frustration, nothing more or less.
> 
> I've known plenty of acerbic people over the years that would give you the shirt of their backs and throw themselves in front of a train to protect the ones they love.
> 
> Acerbic opinions have absolutely nothing to do with character, poor or otherwise. If so, you more than many here would be in some pretty deep doo-doo character-wise.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Personally, I think the Admin "knowledge" is just another exaggerated lie. I've heard no credible verification. Pants on fire again.



VocalLisa said:


> I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A rose by any other name....

Or a cesspool by any other smell....



VocalLisa said:


> Oh, it looked to me like you were just demonstrating hypocrisy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm impressed. There goes another stereotype of an old lady knitting. Hip Hip Hooray!



MarilynKnits said:


> I will date myself by admitting I liked Pertwee and Tom Baker the best, but of the newer ones David Tennant is good. And I knitted a black sweater with constellation pattern in white that looks like Peter Davison, and of course a couple of Tom Baker scarves. My son's friend went to a Who anniversary event recently wearing one of the scarves I made. I still wear the black sweater. Not as skillfully knitted as I would make now, but I have practiced in the last 35 years.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Way cool. I want some purple in mine.....all cool colors.



VocalLisa said:


> Something like this?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Here's your backup.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think you're right. So much for the good olde days. Come out of that closet and quit saying your wife is nuts.



Poor Purl said:


> Yes, it was. But she was mentally ill, and he found her hard to live with.
> 
> Besides, wasn't he in love with Danny Kaye or someone like that?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just a layperson's question. From your readings and knowledge, are there significant differences and what are they? Thanks from a curious lapsed Catholic.



MarilynKnits said:


> I am posting this on this thread, as the topic had appeared some incarnations ago, #3 or #4 perhaps, and I know some people will be interested. I probably should have started a new thread, but didn't know whether it would reach those who might be interested, although we will probably get nasty comments from the Jew bashers who are such holy people.
> 
> I ordered the Jerusalem Bible, Koren Publishers in Jerusalem and out of curiosity the Koren Siddur. Unless you have eagle eyes and are fluent in Hebrew, it is not for you. Not really for me, as I read slowly and have milk bottle eyeglass lenses. The Chumash is 1029 numbered pages plus a prolog and index, is in about 8 point type, and has no commentaries. What I read of the translation, it is less stilted than either edition of the Soncino. It includes everything in the multi volume Soncino set with the beige and blue dust jackets.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well put.

***Just a note for those who haven't determined what this means to me. It's just an opportunity to reprint an especially apt post.



VocalLisa said:


> I like how she doesn't see the difference between the Teabaggers and other ACTUAL citizen's groups. (like that group that fights for the rights of middle eastern flat bread --- PITA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well put.



Poor Purl said:


> She also doesn't see the difference between two brothers giving large political contributions and a national union giving equally large contributions.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And you can't argue with stupid. God knows we've tried.



VocalLisa said:


> LOL. I know. It's unbelievable.
> 
> It takes umpteen CITIZEN/WORKERS groups to compete with two or three individuals monetarily, and she doesn't see the difference, much less the SHAME of that, in what is supposed to be a representative democracy/republic?
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> Good point. Even if she did manage to squeeze that one out -- she would've said "_*your* very good at it_".


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> What a chortle you are today VL. The color is close to right. I got two reviews so far - the mom of the kid I tutor is now afraid I will be a bad influence on her kid (she was just kidding,) but her kid is a snow boarder so may be inclined to color his hair peacock blue and a conservative neighbor told me I was adorable.
> 
> VL - if I send you a copy of my avatar in a pm, could you add the color to its head?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: You go girls!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wombatnomore just misused your/you're on the next page.........proving that she/he/it and kpg/kgp/it are identical.



VocalLisa said:


> Good point. Even if she did manage to squeeze that one out -- she would've said "_*your* very good at it_".


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Not worth responding to a person that has to resort to name calling and vulgarities.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: ROFLH


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That sounds interesting to me. Give all identifying info so we can find it and read it before you start.



SQM said:


> As an atheist of a somewhat Jewish heritage, I am sure there may be many more interesting things to read. Would anyone be interested in a book club on KP? We can decide on what to read and I will be happy to take the responsibility of starting a new thread. We can do fiction or nonfiction and have it open to all political and religious persuasions, of course.
> 
> I actually read a wonderful, intelligent book on knitting - Knitting Yarns: Writers on Knitting. It is comprised of short essays by some great women writers. Would anyone be interested? We can also consider other titles.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Wombatnomore just misused your/you're on the next page.........proving that she/he/it and kpg/kgp/it are identical.


And the same message ends "Whose the fraud toots?" At least the punctuation is KGB-influenced. Do I have to answer it "Your the fraud stooge"?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> And the same message ends "Whose the fraud toots?" At least the punctuation is KGB-influenced. Do I have to answer it "Your the fraud stooge"?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: It does get exhausting translating these constant gaffes and pretending you don't notice them.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> What a chortle you are today VL. The color is close to right. I got two reviews so far - the mom of the kid I tutor is now afraid I will be a bad influence on her kid (she was just kidding,) but her kid is a snow boarder so may be inclined to color his hair peacock blue and a conservative neighbor told me I was adorable.
> 
> VL - if I send you a copy of my avatar in a pm, could you add the color to its head?


Hmmm, I don't know how good I'd be at that. (That picture I found was real).


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Now, why would I see you as credible when you lose control and become abusive to other posters? Want me to remind you?


I haven't lost control at all and I'm only "abusive" to posters who can't handle truth.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Ah, but will you heed it, and what do I know about anyone?


No. PP is a danger to the Right, a masked avenger for the Good of Thinking People. So there is nothing I would be able to do to protect myself from this Union Maidela. So no warning needed or heeded.

Your third eye is able to penetrate the surfaces of all who post here.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Whose the fraud toots?


Whose indeed KPG!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> The fact you felt you had to justify "acerbic opinions" is truly telling.


The fact that you don't know the difference between "acerbic opinions" and character is even more telling.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

lovethelake said:


> Not worth responding to a person that has to resort to name calling and vulgarities.


Naw, you just don't want to respond because you can't do so with any merit.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> That sounds interesting to me. Give all identifying info so we can find it and read it before you start.


I cannot read the author's name on the Kindle but go to your library or google Amazon for a copy. Type in the title and subtitle and you will find it easily. Let me know when you get it and we can start. Thanks for grabbing the bait.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The whole point of my being on this thread - and any Obamacare thread - is to point out the falsehoods being spread by certain political people, trying to destroy the best this country has come up with to join the First World. It's important to make sure that people aren't discouraged from applying for needed benefits because of out-and-out lies. It would have been dishonest *not* to let my politics be known. I don't spin, or weave, or even tat.
> 
> If it weren't for what I see as an important mission (unlike your mission, which as far as I could tell was to annoy the brighter of us and bring comfort to the intellectually disabled), I'd be writing messages about knitting facecloths like everyone else.
> 
> ...


That is all she is, a fraud and nothing more. I came out here originally to look at patterns but I feel the same as you do Purl, that we all have to stand up and speak the truth to out and out liars. They have nothing to offer any of us and it has always been obvious that the brighter people are in our group and also the ones who really tell the truth. As they say even the devil can quote scripture, if there is such a creature. The one with the messiah complex is also a narcissist. I can just see the little wheels whirling in their heads wondering,"is she talking about me? she must be talking about me." They are pathetically self-absorbed tiny little beings. When I see how their leaders comport themselves it is no surprise that they carry on like a troop of jackanapes. The only thing missing from that redheaded selfie that one of them took of herself was a cheap halo. I thought one of the top ten was not putting "strange gods before g-d" and there she is running around thinking she is the be all and end all. She is the end of something alright, an ass. Someone should really tell them the truth before they embarrass themselves further.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> I haven't lost control at all and I'm only "abusive" to posters who can't handle truth.


So you admit you're abusive ONLY to posters who can't handle truth! You proud of that?

This cuts to the very core of what I cannot abide about you lot and that is you're an arrogant, elitist bunch of trumped up biddies who bleat to the minions that your message is sacrosanct.

There is nothing more pitiful and so, so very vulgar IMHO.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: It does get exhausting translating these constant gaffes and pretending you don't notice them.


I've yet to see you come up with an original thought.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> OK, KPG


and a skunk by any other name would stink just as much. Clever, she is not. I prefer KGB to KPG. It suits her well. :lol:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Here's your backup.


Purl, thanks for bringing back the dancing cats. I love the dancing cats!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Purl, thanks for bringing back the dancing cats. I love the dancing cats!


Whatever floats your boat....I suppose...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> That is all she is, a fraud and nothing more. I came out here originally to look at patterns but I feel the same as you do Purl, that we all have to stand up and speak the truth to out and out liars. They have nothing to offer any of us and it has always been obvious that the brighter people are in our group and also the ones who really tell the truth. As they say even the devil can quote scripture, if there is such a creature. The one with the messiah complex is also a narcissist. I can just see the little wheels whirling in their heads wondering,"is she talking about me? she must be talking about me." They are pathetically self-absorbed tiny little beings. When I see how their leaders comport themselves it is no surprise that they carry on like a troop of jackanapes. The only thing missing from that redheaded selfie that one of them took of herself was a cheap halo. I thought one of the top ten was not putting "strange gods before g-d" and there she is running around thinking she is the be all and end all. She is the end of something alright, an ass. Someone should really tell them the truth before they embarrass themselves further.


Absolutely, Cheeky.

Except maybe she thinks that hair _is_ a halo. But don't tell her the truth about that.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I'll weigh it later, when I have the strength to go back to the kitchen. I HATE TO COOK.


Is the Chumash the same as the Pentateuch? Are there accurate translations to English for people such as myself who don't know Hebrew?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> She also doesn't see the difference between two brothers giving large political contributions and a national union giving equally large contributions.


Not to mention the fact that two can get so much political attention where union contributions represent thousands of people who I would doubt get the same access in Washington.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Olivier had a very long term affair with Danny Kaye. V. Leigh died in a nut house fire.


Wow, the things I learn out here. I thought Olivier was gay but Danny Kaye? Who knows what people see in others?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> So you admit you're abusive ONLY to posters who can't handle truth! You proud of that?


 You missed the quotation marks around "abusive." That's _your_ word, not Lisa's. And the people who can't handle truth - they're your pals. Oops, I meant to write "their you're pals" so you can understand it.



> This cuts to the very core of what I cannot abide about you lot and that is you're an arrogant, elitist bunch of trumped up biddies who bleat to the minions that your message is sacrosanct.


 Block that metaphor! Biddies don't bleat, nor do they have minions. That fake redhead you seem so drawn to is the one with "minions" who believe that what they say is sacrosanct when it's only sanctimonious.



> There is nothing more pitiful and so, so very vulgar IMHO.


I'm sure you know a lot about pitiful and vulgar. Don't like what's being written? Tough.

You certainly bring out the best in people, don't you?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> wombatnomore - I googled wombats and they are very cute. But I understand the farmers kill them off, viewing them as pests. Are you a farmer? I ask because of your name here.


Or maybe a self loathing wombat?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> As I said, UGLY. So your among the "brighter" ones who have a mission on this thread to enlighten the rest of the 'plebs' who use this site about the lies your political opponents are spreading re the health care insurance reforms!
> 
> You have got to be kidding! That is the worst kind of attitude to have, in fact, it is the very same attitude your political opponents have. I suggest the people who use this site are more than capable of deciphering what these reforms mean and how they apply them to their circumstances.
> 
> Whose the fraud toots?


Toots? Really? You sound like a guy in a 1950's B movie.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I've yet to see you come up with an original thought.


And I've yet to see you come up with anything that adds to a conversation. You seem to come here just to get your rocks off! You're totally useless.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Purl, thanks for bringing back the dancing cats. I love the dancing cats!


You're not the only one. I find them mesmerizing. Have you shown them to your own cats?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Not worth responding to a person that has to resort to name calling and vulgarities.


I see you are talking to yourself again. It seems to be symptomatic of the martyr complex you and your buddies are running around with out here. I warned you a long time ago to quit drinking the water in that polluted watering hole outback but you just don't listen.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Because she is??????


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Is the Chumash the same as the Pentateuch? Are there accurate translations to English for people such as myself who don't know Hebrew?


Yes, and yes. As far as I know, the translation Marilyn got is the best modern translation, but Marilyn says it's too heavy and very hard to read. I'll ask my expert (DH) what he would recommend.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Not to mention the fact that two can get so much political attention where union contributions represent thousands of people who I would doubt get the same access in Washington.


Except for Joe the "Plumber," who I understand now belongs to a union.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> As I said, UGLY. So your among the "brighter" ones who have a mission on this thread to enlighten the rest of the 'plebs' who use this site about the lies your political opponents are spreading re the health care insurance reforms!
> 
> You have got to be kidding! That is the worst kind of attitude to have, in fact, it is the very same attitude your political opponents have. I suggest the people who use this site are more than capable of deciphering what these reforms mean and how they apply them to their circumstances.
> 
> Whose the fraud toots?


There is that misuse of "your" again.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Wow, the things I learn out here. I thought Olivier was gay but Danny Kaye? Who knows what people see in others?


I've never believed that story about Olivier and Danny Kaye. Maybe I never wanted to. What a mismatched pair they are.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Except for Joe the "Plumber," who I understand now belongs to a union.


Yes, I heard Joe finally "saw the light" and joined the union or maybe it was that ruby red halo effect of KGB's fake hair. The TP lost another spokesman. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Toots? Really? You sound like a guy in a 1950's B movie.


Who says "Toots" while chewing on a toothpick.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Yes, and yes. As far as I know, the translation Marilyn got is the best modern translation, but Marilyn says it's too heavy and very hard to read. I'll ask my expert (DH) what he would recommend.


Thanks, Purl. I don't think I would be able to learn Hebrew so English will have to do.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Who says "Toots" while chewing on a toothpick.


Ya got me, Purl. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Who? a wombat!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> There is that misuse of "your" again.


Also "whose" for "who's."


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm sure you know a lot about pitiful and vulgar. Don't like what's being written? Tough.
> 
> You certainly bring out the best in people, don't you?


Purl, you are on a roll and you have me rolling in the aisle :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> So you admit you're abusive ONLY to posters who can't handle truth! You proud of that?
> 
> This cuts to the very core of what I cannot abide about you lot and that is you're an arrogant, elitist bunch of trumped up biddies who bleat to the minions that your message is sacrosanct.
> 
> There is nothing more pitiful and so, so very vulgar IMHO.


Dame Mary - it seems like our precious Wombat is the ultimate elitist. Maybe you should lend her your name.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Ya got me, Purl. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Who? a wombat!


I'm sorry, it wasn't meant as a riddle. I meant it as a continuation of your sentence:

Toots? Really? You sound like a guy in a 1950's B movie...who says "Toots" while chewing on a toothpick.

Your answer was a lot better than my question.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Ya got me, Purl. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Who? a wombat!


Wait.

Q. Who says "Toots" while chewing on a toothpick?

A. Humphrey Wombat.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Duplicate post. This has been happening a lot lately.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I've never believed that story about Olivier and Danny Kaye. Maybe I never wanted to. What a mismatched pair they are.


That was my first impression even tho I believed it. But if you think a moment, they were both geniuses in their fields, multi-talented and smart. So maybe not such an odd couple.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Purl, you are on a roll and you have me rolling in the aisle :thumbup: :thumbup:


DH and I were once in a restaurant with another couple, and the woman handed the bread basket to the man, asking "Want a roll?" He answered, "No, thanks, the floor's too dirty." I hope your aisle isn't full of crumbs.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm sorry, it wasn't meant as a riddle. I meant it as a continuation of your sentence:
> 
> Toots? Really? You sound like a guy in a 1950's B movie...who says "Toots" while chewing on a toothpick.
> 
> Your answer was a lot better than my question.


PP I am laughing at all you write tonight. PP is a stitch - not sure which one tho.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> DH and I were once in a restaurant with another couple, and the woman handed the bread basket to the man, asking "Want a roll?" He answered, "No, thanks, the floor's too dirty." I hope your aisle isn't full of crumbs.


No, Humphrey ate them all. Nice and tidy here, thanks.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> That was my first impression even tho I believed it. But if you think a moment, they were both geniuses in their fields, multi-talented and smart. So maybe not such an odd couple.


Then Albert Einstein and that vos Savant woman would also have made a good couple?

I don't think genius, multi-talented, and smart necessarily add up to sexy. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> PP I am laughing at all you write tonight. PP is a stitch - not sure which one tho.


The one you fell in love with yesterday. Basket stitch? I don't know; I didn't see the pattern.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> No, Humphrey ate them all. Nice and tidy here, thanks.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM, heard you are getting a new look.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Then Albert Einstein and that vos Savant woman would also have made a good couple?
> 
> I don't think genius, multi-talented, and smart necessarily add up to sexy. Maybe I'm wrong.


Ah the "chemistry" factor! Clearly they hit it off or beat it off - whatever!


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Purl, thanks for bringing back the dancing cats. I love the dancing cats!


My daughter loves them too!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> The one you fell in love with yesterday. Basket stitch? I don't know; I didn't see the pattern.


Yes. The basket stitch. I was amazed by it and the amazement transferred to my PP - mild-mannered professor morphs into a wild cat at night or at least by the computer.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> SQM, heard you are getting a new look.


Yeah I took a Photo Booth of the peacock color in my hair. Debating about posting it here. Dame Mary - Security Guard to the Frail Elderly - should I post my likeness here or not? Would it be safe?


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm sure you know a lot about pitiful and vulgar. Don't like what's being written? Tough.
> 
> You certainly bring out the best in people, don't you?


I thought the comment about kitties was very age prejudice. And we have minions? Do we have the yellow or purple variety? Boy would my house be clean if we did. But I bet the guy on Despicable Me who has minions has a union. I guess that proves that we are evil masterminds (but with good hearts), lol.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> My daughter loves them too!


I love to dance and love watching others let their spirits be free. So liberating!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> I thought the comment about kitties was very age prejudice. And we have minions? Do we have the yellow or purple variety? Boy would my house be clean if we did. But I bet the guy on Despicable Me who has minions has a union. I guess that proves that we are evil masterminds (but with good hearts), lol.


Did you mean "kitties" or "biddies"? It's funny either way.

I've managed never to see Despicable Me, so I don't know from minions, but if they clean I want some, evil or not.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Yeah I took a Photo Booth of the peacock color in my hair. Debating about posting it here. Dame Mary - Security Guard to the Frail Elderly - should I post my likeness here or not? Would it be safe?


Since when have you become frail and elderly? Damemary would tell you to go for it!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I've been giggling so much I woke up the cat, who now wants to play. I think I'd better call it a night. You've been wonderfully funny tonight.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I've been giggling so much I woke up the cat, who now wants to play. I think I'd better call it a night. You've been wonderfully funny tonight.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I've been giggling so much I woke up the cat, who now wants to play. I think I'd better call it a night. You've been wonderfully funny tonight.


This was fun tonight. A little levity is good for the soul. I will be signing off as well. See you all when we next meet!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, let the emperor think he has his clothes on. It's funnier.



Poor Purl said:


> Absolutely, Cheeky.
> 
> Except maybe she thinks that hair _is_ a halo. But don't tell her the truth about that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm sure you know a lot about pitiful and vulgar. Don't like what's being written? Tough.
> 
> You certainly bring out the best in people, don't you?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: You are so good.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, a fraud who doesn't know 'whose' from 'who's'.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Toots? Really? You sound like a guy in a 1950's B movie.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, at least damemary is acerbic.



Poor Purl said:


> And I've yet to see you come up with anything that adds to a conversation. You seem to come here just to get your rocks off! You're totally useless.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd say 'Go Joe' but Joe around here is Sheriff Joe Arpaio of Maricopa County AZ, toughest sheriff in the west. Pink underwear, Tent City, green bologna and all.



Poor Purl said:


> Except for Joe the "Plumber," who I understand now belongs to a union.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Is it all contractions and pronouns or just some? Please stop so I can try to stop proof-reading!



Cheeky Blighter said:


> There is that misuse of "your" again.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not a chance. I'm not feeling generous to that critter....and I usually like all critters.



SQM said:


> Dame Mary - it seems like our precious Wombat is the ultimate elitist. Maybe you should lend her your name.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Wait.
> 
> Q. Who says "Toots" while chewing on a toothpick?
> 
> A. Humphrey Wombat.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: You gotta stop this. I'm going to blow a gasket.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Wait.
> 
> Q. Who says "Toots" while chewing on a toothpick?
> 
> A. Humphrey Wombat.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: I vote this for classic status.

Humphrey Wombat, toots.

Bazinga all.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good thought. I was thinking that no one really knows what anyone loves in anyone else....unless it's obvious things.



SQM said:


> That was my first impression even tho I believed it. But if you think a moment, they were both geniuses in their fields, multi-talented and smart. So maybe not such an odd couple.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think you're right. Fabio sells a lot of bodice rippers. Ben Franklin got a lot of skirts to chase. There's a topic. What do you find most attractive? (Now I'm looking for the right word. Not opposite sex...aren' t I open-minded?)(What do you find sexy? But I hardly ever use that word. )



Poor Purl said:


> Then Albert Einstein and that vos Savant woman would also have made a good couple?
> 
> I don't think genius, multi-talented, and smart necessarily add up to sexy. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I can see what you two saw in each other.



SQM said:


> Ah the "chemistry" factor! Clearly they hit it off or beat it off - whatever!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Security Guard to the Frail (and all) Elderly (and all ages) here.

IMHO it would be safe as long as you and the background of the photo are unrecognizable.Be very very careful. Once it hits the net, you are in DANGER AREA.

OK. I sound delusional. I get it.



SQM said:


> Yeah I took a Photo Booth of the peacock color in my hair. Debating about posting it here. Dame Mary - Security Guard to the Frail Elderly - should I post my likeness here or not? Would it be safe?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm with you Purly Mae. (Janis Joplin reference to all you non-babyboomers.)



Poor Purl said:


> Did you mean "kitties" or "biddies"? It's funny either way.
> 
> I've managed never to see Despicable Me, so I don't know from minions, but if they clean I want some, evil or not.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They're rattling my cage.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Since when have you become frail and elderly? Damemary would tell you to go for it!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's all your fault. Do the cat's bidding and suck it up.



Poor Purl said:


> I've been giggling so much I woke up the cat, who now wants to play. I think I'd better call it a night. You've been wonderfully funny tonight.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm sure you know a lot about pitiful and vulgar. Don't like what's being written? Tough.
> 
> You certainly bring out the best in people, don't you?


All I know is that there is absolutely no hope of you bringing out the best in anyone and least of all yourself. Poor, poor, pitiful Purl.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Yeah, let the emperor think he has his clothes on. It's funnier.


See! Can only relate to another's post...


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: You are so good.


...and again...


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Yeah, a fraud who doesn't know 'whose' from 'who's'.


...and again...


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Yeah, at least damemary is acerbic.


...and again...


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Is it all contractions and pronouns or just some? Please stop so I can try to stop proof-reading!


...and again...

Well, you get my drift...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'd say 'Go Joe' but Joe around here is Sheriff Joe Arpaio of Maricopa County AZ, toughest sheriff in the west. Pink underwear, Tent City, green bologna and all.


Around here Joe is one of us. Does Arpaio himself wear pink underwear? What a bum.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm with you Purly Mae. (Janis Joplin reference to all you non-babyboomers.)


Pearl Bailey, long before Joplin.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> All I know is that there is absolutely no hope of you bringing out the best in anyone and least of all yourself. Poor, poor, pitiful Purl.


Judging by the people you seem to like, I find your opinion very comforting.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> See! Can only relate to another's post...


Exactly what have you been doing but commenting on other people's posts and pretending you know something about them? Not a single message you post breaks new ground; even your errors are unoriginal. Hypocritical wombat.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> See! Can only relate to another's post...


Did you ever think that I try to avoid responding directly to you?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And you are........

responding to all my posts. Quite the fan.



Wombatnomore said:


> ...and again...
> 
> Well, you get my drift...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I can't bear to look.



Poor Purl said:


> Around here Joe is one of us. Does Arpaio himself wear pink underwear? What a bum.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Dame Mary,

You are absolutely gorgeous today in your green frock. I will now raise your royalty rank and refer to you as "My Grace". May I stare at you for awhile before I turn the page and deal with the rants and ravings of my precious, pudgy Wombat who is not long for this world thanks to the meaney farmers in OZ?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> And you are........
> 
> responding to all my posts. Quite the fan.


Apparently. It seems unable to keep away.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> ...and again...
> 
> Well, you get my drift...


We would love to get you to drift off this page.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> We would love to get you to drift off this page.


Perfectly phrased.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Need reinforcement on today's "What is happening in our world". On a less serious note, need reinforcements on Sox - for those of you who will support me on the merits of tube socks. Thanks.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Need reinforcement on today's "What is happening in our world". On a less serious note, need reinforcements on Sox - for those of you who will support me on the merits of tube socks. Thanks.


If you've never knitted anything small in the round, fine. Otherwise, why make yourself something that isn't a perfect fit? Now is the time to learn sock heels. There's plenty of help on the internet. If you make them toe up, you can try them on as you go, and you don't have to decide in advance how long to make the calves.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> We would love to get you to drift off this page.


SQM
Thank you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Need reinforcement on today's "What is happening in our world". On a less serious note, need reinforcements on Sox - for those of you who will support me on the merits of tube socks. Thanks.


SQM
You may want to measure from Toe to however high you want them to be and knit away!


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Did you mean "kitties" or "biddies"? It's funny either way.
> 
> I've managed never to see Despicable Me, so I don't know from minions, but if they clean I want some, evil or not.


Biddies, stupid autocorrect! Lol


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> If you've never knitted anything small in the round, fine. Otherwise, why make yourself something that isn't a perfect fit? Now is the time to learn sock heels. There's plenty of help on the internet. If you make them toe up, you can try them on as you go, and you don't have to decide in advance how long to make the calves.


First tube socks then I will try "real" socks with my new yarn.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> So you admit you're abusive ONLY to posters who can't handle truth! You proud of that?


In terms of being disrespectful to those who are liars, bigots, and willfully obtuse and selfish ... I admit to not treating them as if they're good people and to not feeling much regret about that.



Wombatnomore said:


> This cuts to the very core of what I cannot abide about you lot and that is you're an arrogant, elitist bunch of trumped up biddies who bleat to the minions that your message is sacrosanct.










you just sound like your jealous and feel resentments towards those who are superior to you.



Wombatnomore said:


> There is nothing more pitiful and so, so very vulgar IMHO.


Oh, there are LOTS of things that are more pitiful and so very vulgar. You really need to get out in the world more. It's self-evident that in your case the "H" in 'IMHO' stands for Heedless instead of Humble.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> I've yet to see you come up with an original thought.


You wouldn't recognize or comprehend an original thought when shown one... so the fact that you don't "see" it is pretty much telling us something we already know about you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> First tube socks then I will try "real" socks with my new yarn.


Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > Dame Mary - it seems like our precious Wombat is the ultimate elitist. Maybe you should lend her your name.
> ...


Here's the irony. We clearly have royalty in our midst ..


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Here's the irony. We clearly have royalty in our midst ..


Not only are wombats ugly; they're obviously elitist, too.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Lkholcomb said:


> Biddies, stupid autocorrect! Lol


You're right however, about the term being ageist.

It's like I said in the Paula Deen thread... those who are bigotry-inclined can't help but keep putting their foot in their mouths eventually.

Some may try to be well behaved, but eventually it just oozes out of their pores.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> ...and again...
> 
> Well, you get my drift...


Yeah, I get it. You're feeling left out and are annoyed they're ignoring you.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

damemary said:


> Did you ever think that I try to avoid responding directly to you?


Yes.... but she's feeling sad and lonely. The pathetic prosaic marsupial is just BEGGING for our attention!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Yes.... but she's feeling sad and lonely. The pathetic prosaic marsupial is just BEGGING for our attention!


Poor baby.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Your hair is beautiful.


Thanks. On my monitor, the color is not exactly peacock, but my friend, the photoshopper, claimed it was on hers. Anyway, it is more than good enough. On the real streets, I am now being called 'adorable"! Did ya hear that Wombat, et al? Adorable!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

So glad you like Grace Kelly as much as I do. Did you see where my regal tiger didn't have the desired effect so I changed him to snarly tiger until Grace beckoned.

I really don't deserve your homage just for liking Grace, but thanks anyway.



SQM said:


> Dame Mary,
> 
> You are absolutely gorgeous today in your green frock. I will now raise your royalty rank and refer to you as "My Grace". May I stare at you for awhile before I turn the page and deal with the rants and ravings of my precious, pudgy Wombat who is not long for this world thanks to the meaney farmers in OZ?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Not only are wombats ugly; they're obviously elitist, too.


Is that a wombat? They are much cuter from a profile shot. And in our case, from the back of her head a mile away. VL - you are a computer genius!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well put!



VocalLisa said:


> You wouldn't recognize or comprehend an original thought when shown one... so the fact that you don't "see" it is pretty much telling us something we already know about you.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Did you ever think that I try to avoid responding directly to you?


But you do respond, you can't help yourself ye olde dame!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Oh, there are LOTS of things that are more pitiful and so very vulgar. You really need to get out in the world more. It's self-evident that in your case the "H" in 'IMHO' stands for Heedless instead of Humble.


You admitted you are abusive. Done and Done. That is definitely pitiful and so very vulgar.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Yes.... but she's feeling sad and lonely. The pathetic prosaic marsupial is just BEGGING for our attention!


And I'm getting your attention, without asking for it!

Perhaps you should pay more attention to your penchant to lose control and become abusive to other posters and do something about it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Here's the irony. We clearly have royalty in our midst ..


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Seems like Wombat loves abuse from us. She keeps coming back for more. My suggestion for Wombat is to stay on the dish cloth threads where everyone will be kind and proper.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> You admitted you are abusive. Done and Done. That is definitely pitiful and so very vulgar.


Wombatnomore
ever thought to look for the company of folks like you? D&P may be more your size.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

What's D and P?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> What's D and P?


Denim and Pearls. Where you were once sent. Where all the properly well-behaved ladies hang out. Where Wombat has already been welcomed, I'm sure.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Boy did I make a quick u-turn out of there! But they were welcoming. 

Actually PP is a properly well-behaved lady. She turns into a tiger when on this site.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Dame Mary,
> 
> You are absolutely gorgeous today in your green frock. I will now raise your royalty rank and refer to you as "My Grace". May I stare at you for awhile before I turn the page and deal with the rants and ravings of my precious, pudgy Wombat who is not long for this world thanks to the meaney farmers in OZ?


Wombat should avoid straying onto the road at night also. Some of those roadtrain drivers can get a little bored. Not a threat here but an observation.

She reminds me of a couple of friends who rode their motor cycles across the Nullarbor in the early 70s before the road was sealed. They were camped on the side of the road, near Ivy Tanks and heard a commotion in the bush. Loud crashing around, loud grunts and groans. They wondered what on earth it was. They turned the headlights on their parked bikes on, and there in the darkness were a couple of wombats out looking for food. So stumbling around in the dark, making a loud noise and just annoying people is what wombats do best. Ignore this one, she will eventually crash her way through the fence into someone else's paddock, or should I say onto someone else's site. Just sit back, put your feet up and have a good giggle at her mutterings. I wonder if she lives near Ivy Tanks?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I did not understand anything you wrote. You used a lot of OZisms and I am from NYC. Translation please!

However, I got the jist and must say I would be very bored here if Wambot did not occasionally pop her head out of her burrow. 

I am on the Wombats' side. The humans encroached on them. The humans are the pests.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> I did not understand anything you wrote. You used a lot of OZisms and I am from NYC. Translation please!
> 
> However, I got the jist and must say I would be very bored here if Wambot did not occasionally pop her head out of her burrow.
> 
> I am on the Wombats' side. The humans encroached on them. The humans are the pests.


Sorry, not meant to offend. I have not used Ozisms, only English words. Perhaps if you list the words you do not understand I will translate them.

Sorry to intrude onto your thread, I am bowing out. One less Aussie on the site.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Sorry, not meant to offend. I have not used Ozisms, only English words. Perhaps if you list the words you do not understand I will translate them.
> 
> Sorry to intrude onto your thread, I am bowing out. One less Aussie on the site.


I wasn't being mean. I loved your story and insight - it was very nice to hear how an Aussie talks. You are a good writer and your voice comes thru.

I really did not understand some of the terms but it was all very charming.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

kwright said:


> Fascinating!! I have been interested in getting an English Torah, just to be able to read it. A friend of mine with whom I used to teach is Jewish. We spent a good deal of time talking until she changed schools. Have a good Sabbath.


You may want to check out the Tanakh~The Holy Scriptures. It is a Jewish Publication Society English translation directly from the Hebrew and includes the 5 Books of Moses, the major and minor prophets, psalms, Song of Songs and other writings. ISBN 0827602529

As an example of the translation, the 23rd Psalm begins
"The Lord is my shepherd; I lack nothing. He makes me lie down in green pastures; he leads me to water in places of repose; He renews my life; He guides me in right paths as befits His name."

And the type face and font size are easy on the eyes.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> As an atheist of a somewhat Jewish heritage, I am sure there may be many more interesting things to read. Would anyone be interested in a book club on KP? We can decide on what to read and I will be happy to take the responsibility of starting a new thread. We can do fiction or nonfiction and have it open to all political and religious persuasions, of course.
> 
> I actually read a wonderful, intelligent book on knitting - Knitting Yarns: Writers on Knitting. It is comprised of short essays by some great women writers. Would anyone be interested? We can also consider other titles.


Actually, there are several book discussion groups convening through KP. If you click on Search at the top of the page and enter Book Discussion Groups a whole list will come up so you can pick and choose which is going in the direction you prefer.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Perfecto. Thanks for the info.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> Just a layperson's question. From your readings and knowledge, are there significant differences and what are they? Thanks from a curious lapsed Catholic.


My background and experience are far from scholarly, but I have studied in a few different venues. Differences lie in the type face and font size which of course affect legibility.

Then the translations differ with the depth of scholarship of the translator, whether it is a single person translation or a committee, whether the translator is more Orthodox or more liberal in interpretations.

Orthodox, Conservative, and Reform synagogues all tend to use different editions. When DH and I were growing up, Orthodoxy used the Birnbaum or Hirsh prayer books. Now there is the Artscroll prayer book that is popular.

The Conservatives use Sim Sholom (I think the translation of the title is Songs of Peace) and my parents had the Union Prayer Book which was used by the Reform movement.

They usually open from right to left, reflecting that Hebrew is written from right to left. Usually the Hebrew text is on the right page and the translation is on the left page, or the Hebrew is on the right column of a page and the translation is on the left column. Artscroll has one edition with the Hebrew, under it the transliteration, and under that the translation. You can see what that looks like by visiting www.kakatuv.com and clicking on a random psalm.

When I was a child and there were many people who were fluent in Yiddish, there were prayer books with the Hebrew on the right and the Yiddish translation on the left. And a friend who visited synagogues in Spain told us the translation was in Ladino.

It is challenging to find the one that is perfectly suited to your preference. Beside the translations and in some cases transliterations, there are the commentaries. Soncino publications sometimes have more commentary on a page than actual text. Before there was the Internet, where many of the books are sold and you sometimes can click on to see sample pages, people had to either use what their synagogue used or spend time in a Judaica store reviewing myriad editions to find the one they liked.

Then there is the Talmud, which consists of commentaries on the Torah, the 5 Books of Moses.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> Oh, there are LOTS of things that are more pitiful and so very vulgar. You really need to get out in the world more. It's self-evident that in your case the "H" in 'IMHO' stands for Heedless instead of Humble.


Well said, VL.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Sorry, not meant to offend. I have not used Ozisms, only English words. Perhaps if you list the words you do not understand I will translate them.
> 
> Sorry to intrude onto your thread, I am bowing out. One less Aussie on the site.


NO NO NO Eve, don't go. SQM has an odd sense of humor. And this is not HER thread.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> You may want to check out the Tanakh~The Holy Scriptures. It is a Jewish Publication Society English translation directly from the Hebrew and includes the 5 Books of Moses, the major and minor prophets, psalms, Song of Songs and other writings. ISBN 0827602529
> 
> As an example of the translation, the 23rd Psalm begins
> "The Lord is my shepherd; I lack nothing. He makes me lie down in green pastures; he leads me to water in places of repose; He renews my life; He guides me in right paths as befits His name."
> ...


Marilyn, thanks for reminding me of JPS. I'd forgotten it.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Is the Chumash the same as the Pentateuch? Are there accurate translations to English for people such as myself who don't know Hebrew?


The Pentateuch is known by the Jewish people as the Torah. An English translation that is considered by many to be accurate is the Tanach which also includes Prophets and other Writings.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> You wouldn't recognize or comprehend an original thought when shown one... so the fact that you don't "see" it is pretty much telling us something we already know about you.


When this topic starts to get to me, but I still want to read and respond, I am driven to listen to loud 60s rock'n'roll. Resorting to listening to the Byrds sometimes may seem excessive, but it isn't. I can't find the words to say why this happens to me, except to say that most everybody here could use an ideals transplant. Idealism seems highly underrated around here, IMO. And there is nothing H about MO.

I find it amusing that "Obamacare #Whatever" hasn't had a new post since February 24th.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'd say 'Go Joe' but Joe around here is Sheriff Joe Arpaio of Maricopa County AZ, toughest sheriff in the west. Pink underwear, Tent City, green bologna and all.


And Gojo is a brand of waterless hand cleaner.

I am getting giddy. Lots of good laughs these last few pages.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think you're right. Fabio sells a lot of bodice rippers. Ben Franklin got a lot of skirts to chase. There's a topic. What do you find most attractive? (Now I'm looking for the right word. Not opposite sex...aren' t I open-minded?)(What do you find sexy? But I hardly ever use that word. )


As an aside, Fabio is the nicest person. When I worked at a book wholesaler, he came to visit to promote some of his books. He insisted on visiting the warehouse and meeting the folks who did the hard physical work of getting the books received, stored, distributed and shipped, not just the office staff and executives. He came across as a very pleasant, approachable gentleman.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Sorry, not meant to offend. I have not used Ozisms, only English words. Perhaps if you list the words you do not understand I will translate them.
> 
> Sorry to intrude onto your thread, I am bowing out. One less Aussie on the site.


I found everything you said perfectly understandable. The only failing was on my part because you mentioned some place names I didn't recognize. Bad geographical knowledge on my part.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> First tube socks then I will try "real" socks with my new yarn.


Check out Bloom's blog for an easy enough way to do a short row heel without having to do wraps. Makes real socks less traumatic.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Now, a Yank question. 

Years ago I picked up a couple of children's magazines at the international newspaper kiosk on Times Square. One was Teddy Bear and the kids loved it so much I subscribed for several years until they outgrew it. I don't remember the other one, but there was a story about Wombles. 

My question is, are Wombles any relation to Wombats?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Now, a Yank question.
> 
> Years ago I picked up a couple of children's magazines at the international newspaper kiosk on Times Square. One was Teddy Bear and the kids loved it so much I subscribed for several years until they outgrew it. I don't remember the other one, but there was a story about Wombles.
> 
> My question is, are Wombles any relation to Wombats?


ha ha. I am not familiar with the magazines but I would love to see them.

Forgive me Marilyn but I am going to use your space to tell my friends that I absolutely have no delusions that I own this place. Nor do I have control of others' actions here. If a poster did not like something I wrote, I certainly apologize. But I may have been the straw that broke the camel's back. It might have been her agenda to make a grand exit and was just waiting for the first opportunity. I pm'ed her also. I am sorry she left, and I certainly make no claims to ownership or control here.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> ha ha. I am not familiar with the magazines but I would love to see them.
> 
> Forgive me Marilyn but I am going to use your space to tell my friends that I absolutely have no delusions that I own this place. Nor do I have control of others' actions here. If a poster did not like something I wrote, I certainly apologize. But I may have been the straw that broke the camel's back. It might have been her agenda to make a grand exit and was just waiting for the first opportunity. I pm'ed her also. I am sorry she left, and I certainly make no claims to ownership or control here.


Some people are more sensitive than others and tend to take things too personally. Some people are more easily offended than others.

We New York girls tend to develop a thicker skin and perhaps a more warped sense of humor. I know I may offend some people inadvertently, and am sorry about that. Not sorry when I do it deliberately to offensive people though.

You don't come across as a person who would be insensitive, so it is not on you. Don't dilute that wittiness that helps keep this thread going for many incarnations. We may have enough for a full edition of Readers Digest before we are done.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Somehow or other, I miss all the "good" stuff around here, even though I read along as this topic goes. I sure never thought anyone "owned" this topic, including the person who started it. I must need a nap, and, if that doesn't help, perhaps a brain transplant.


SQM said:


> ha ha. I am not familiar with the magazines but I would love to see them.
> 
> Forgive me Marilyn but I am going to use your space to tell my friends that I absolutely have no delusions that I own this place. Nor do I have control of others' actions here. If a poster did not like something I wrote, I certainly apologize. But I may have been the straw that broke the camel's back. It might have been her agenda to make a grand exit and was just waiting for the first opportunity. I pm'ed her also. I am sorry she left, and I certainly make no claims to ownership or control here.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Some people are more sensitive than others and tend to take things too personally. Some people are more easily offended than others.
> 
> We New York girls tend to develop a thicker skin and perhaps a more warped sense of humor. I know I may offend some people inadvertently, and am sorry about that. Not sorry when I do it deliberately to offensive people though.
> 
> You don't come across as a person who would be insensitive, so it is not on you. Don't dilute that wittiness that helps keep this thread going for many incarnations. We may have enough for a full edition of Readers Digest before we are done.


Thanks for the kind words. Actually I subscribe to Readers' Digest. It is great bathroom reading.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Some people are more sensitive than others and tend to take things too personally. Some people are more easily offended than others.
> 
> We New York girls tend to develop a thicker skin and perhaps a more warped sense of humor. I know I may offend some people inadvertently, and am sorry about that. Not sorry when I do it deliberately to offensive people though.
> 
> You don't come across as a person who would be insensitive, so it is not on you. Don't dilute that wittiness that helps keep this thread going for many incarnations. We may have enough for a full edition of Readers Digest before we are done.


I hope not. Readers Digest is dull enough without all those Cheeky and the Cat messages. But I think you're right about our thick skin and warped humor. However, SQM is a Chicago girl, only a New Yorker sometimes. (I suspect that skin in Chicago has to be thicker because of the wind from Lake Michigan.)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Somehow or other, I miss all the "good" stuff around here, even though I read along as this topic goes. I sure never thought anyone "owned" this topic, including the person who started it. I must need a nap, and, if that doesn't help, perhaps a brain transplant.


Be very careful about the brain transplant. I've heard that sometimes an Abnormal Brain is used.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> But you do respond, you can't help yourself ye olde dame!


Oh, wait a minute... first you accuse her of NOT responding to you, but now you're accusing her of the opposite.

You need to decide which of your multiple personalities is speaking.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> You admitted you are abusive. Done and Done. That is definitely pitiful and so very vulgar.


No, I admitted I was "abusive". Different thing.

And it's a good thing to be "abusive" to jerks.

And no, that's not particularly pitiful or vulgar.

So not done OR done.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> And I'm getting your attention, without asking for it!


Oh, no, you're constantly begging for it ... and from someone you claim you think is abusive.

As I said, I don't have any qualms about being disrespectful or "abusive" as you call it, to those who are willfully obtuse, bigoted and inferior and self-evidently, you qualify.

So if one of your psychological fetishes is masochism then evidently I'm providing you with exactly what you're asking for.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Oh, no, you're constantly begging for it ... and from someone you claim you think is abusive.
> 
> As I said, I don't have any qualms about being disrespectful or "abusive" as you call it, to those who are willfully obtuse, bigoted and inferior and self-evidently, you qualify.
> 
> So if one of your psychological fetishes is masochism then evidently I'm providing you with exactly what you're asking for.


Give 'em what they want, and they'll keep coming back for more.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> My background and experience are far from scholarly, but I have studied in a few different venues. Differences lie in the type face and font size which of course affect legibility.
> 
> Then the translations differ with the depth of scholarship of the translator, whether it is a single person translation or a committee, whether the translator is more Orthodox or more liberal in interpretations.
> 
> ...


Many of the commentaries end in disputes, proving that the joke about three Jews in a room giving rise to four opinions may be 2,000 years old.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> ha ha. I am not familiar with the magazines but I would love to see them.
> 
> Forgive me Marilyn but I am going to use your space to tell my friends that I absolutely have no delusions that I own this place. Nor do I have control of others' actions here. If a poster did not like something I wrote, I certainly apologize. But I may have been the straw that broke the camel's back. It might have been her agenda to make a grand exit and was just waiting for the first opportunity. I pm'ed her also. I am sorry she left, and I certainly make no claims to ownership or control here.


I accept your apology. There was no agenda to make a grand exit and I was not waiting for the first opportunity to make an exit. You were the straw that irritated an already upset camel's back.

The court mediation comes up in about 10 days and I have finally been able to persuade my son to read the affidavits his cousin had submitted. He immediately flew into a rage as these documents contain so many downright lies and in accuracies. Up to now he has flatly refused to read them and it has been me who has been left to correspond with the solicitors. He is still muttering "what a lying b****, how can she say such lies". Plus I had to get a doctor's certificate stating that he knows what is happening and can communicate with the court mediator. He can communicate he just chooses not to communicate. It took me over a week to get him to agree to go to see the doctor. Thankfully the doctor remembers him as there was no hassle. But with all this going on in the background I am more than a little tense and uptight at the moment. I have not read your PM yet.

Ivy Tanks is little more than two large water tanks situated on the old Eyre Highway, across the Nullarbor. It is the middle of nowhere. The new highway bypasses this spot as the new highway, finished in 1975 runs south of Ivy Tanks. I always hated this stretch of the old highway, miles from anywhere and nothing there but a few wrecked cars and 2 water tanks.

When I said 'your thread' I did not mean SQM's thread but a thread posted by American Women, as opposed to Australian women. A misunderstanding, I should have said 'American thread' rather than 'your thread'.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

MarilynKnits wrote:
My background and experience are far from scholarly, but I have studied in a few different venues. Differences lie in the type face and font size which of course affect legibility.

Then the translations differ with the depth of scholarship of the translator, whether it is a single person translation or a committee, whether the translator is more Orthodox or more liberal in interpretations.

Orthodox, Conservative, and Reform synagogues all tend to use different editions. When DH and I were growing up, Orthodoxy used the Birnbaum or Hirsh prayer books. Now there is the Artscroll prayer book that is popular.

The Conservatives use Sim Sholom (I think the translation of the title is Songs of Peace) and my parents had the Union Prayer Book which was used by the Reform movement.

They usually open from right to left, reflecting that Hebrew is written from right to left. Usually the Hebrew text is on the right page and the translation is on the left page, or the Hebrew is on the right column of a page and the translation is on the left column. Artscroll has one edition with the Hebrew, under it the transliteration, and under that the translation. You can see what that looks like by visiting www.kakatuv.com and clicking on a random psalm.

When I was a child and there were many people who were fluent in Yiddish, there were prayer books with the Hebrew on the right and the Yiddish translation on the left. And a friend who visited synagogues in Spain told us the translation was in Ladino.

It is challenging to find the one that is perfectly suited to your preference. Beside the translations and in some cases transliterations, there are the commentaries. Soncino publications sometimes have more commentary on a page than actual text. Before there was the Internet, where many of the books are sold and you sometimes can click on to see sample pages, people had to either use what their synagogue used or spend time in a Judaica store reviewing myriad editions to find the one they liked.

Then there is the Talmud, which consists of commentaries on the Torah, the 5 Books of Moses.
Many of the commentaries end in disputes, proving that the joke about three Jews in a room giving rise to four opinions may be 2,000 years old.

*********

I did not copy this quite right; please excuse my error. I do not know how to double copy the post and the previous one.

Thank you all for responding to my request for information about the Hebrew Texts. I found a website that had massive texts of Hebrew. I think they may have been the copies the Rabbis' used. I was very intrigued by it all. I have a great respect for 'God's chosen people!' Anyone the professes to be a Christian should respect our religious forefathers. ,Yeshua Hamachia bar Joseph' was after all Jewish and descended from David as it happens on both sides of his family. In my opinion, through his mother, to satisfy the matriarchal society of the Jews; and through his father, to satisfy the patriarchal society of the Gentiles.  'Yhwh', Father God, has a sense of humor.  [Please forgive my spelling errors.]

The joke about the three rabbis sounds like it preceded the Aggie joke about the number of Aggies it takes to screw in a light bulb. I believe it is five: one screw in the bulb, and four to turn the ladder. LOL Anyone that attended Texas A&M University needs to appreciate a good Aggie joke. LOL


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Four rabbis give you a discussion. That sounds good to me, too.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Seems like Wombat loves abuse from us. She keeps coming back for more. My suggestion for Wombat is to stay on the dish cloth threads where everyone will be kind and proper.


So you're saying that I'm being abused. Tsk Tsk Tsk...


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Denim and Pearls. Where you were once sent. Where all the properly well-behaved ladies hang out. Where Wombat has already been welcomed, I'm sure.


You're wrong!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> So you're saying that I'm being abused. Tsk Tsk Tsk...


Actually I like your gumption.

Hang out here when you can.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Wombat should avoid straying onto the road at night also. Some of those roadtrain drivers can get a little bored. Not a threat here but an observation.
> 
> She reminds me of a couple of friends who rode their motor cycles across the Nullarbor in the early 70s before the road was sealed. They were camped on the side of the road, near Ivy Tanks and heard a commotion in the bush. Loud crashing around, loud grunts and groans. They wondered what on earth it was. They turned the headlights on their parked bikes on, and there in the darkness were a couple of wombats out looking for food. So stumbling around in the dark, making a loud noise and just annoying people is what wombats do best. Ignore this one, she will eventually crash her way through the fence into someone else's paddock, or should I say onto someone else's site. Just sit back, put your feet up and have a good giggle at her mutterings. I wonder if she lives near Ivy Tanks?


Thought you wanted to distance yourself from me? The above doesn't make it seem that way. Make up your mind!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Oh, wait a minute... first you accuse her of NOT responding to you, but now you're accusing her of the opposite.
> 
> You need to decide which of your multiple personalities is speaking.


I did no such thing. Go back and check the posts - you're so perplexed, poor thing!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> No, I admitted I was "abusive". Different thing.
> 
> And it's a good thing to be "abusive" to jerks.
> 
> ...


And abusive you were - no one wants to be referred to as a moron.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Oh, no, you're constantly begging for it ... and from someone you claim you think is abusive.
> 
> As I said, I don't have any qualms about being disrespectful or "abusive" as you call it, to those who are willfully obtuse, bigoted and inferior and self-evidently, you qualify.
> 
> So if one of your psychological fetishes is masochism then evidently I'm providing you with exactly what you're asking for.


I suggest you go and have a cup of tea, a draught of Bex and a good lie down before you burst an artery in your head!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Actually I like your gumption.
> 
> Hang out here when you can.


I thought I could sniff a friendly tone in your post but I don't trust myself.

Abuse away if you must but I do like sloths.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

And since I saw a Wombat online, I like them very much. Sad that they are being massacred. Do you know how to attach a wombat to your name? That would be fun to see. Another non-political poster has a koala and another a baby elephant. Those are cute avatars.

What do you like to knit?

Trust yourself but don't destroy wombats.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Big-time sarcasm.



susanmos2000 said:


> VocalLisa said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the irony. We clearly have royalty in our midst ..


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Denim & Pearls, a RW thread.



SQM said:


> What's D and P?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought I was the tiger (avatar). There have been two actually. A regal beauty and a snarling tiger.



SQM said:


> Boy did I make a quick u-turn out of there! But they were welcoming.
> 
> Actually PP is a properly well-behaved lady. She turns into a tiger when on this site.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the great advice Eve.



EveMCooke said:


> Wombat should avoid straying onto the road at night also. Some of those roadtrain drivers can get a little bored. Not a threat here but an observation.
> 
> She reminds me of a couple of friends who rode their motor cycles across the Nullarbor in the early 70s before the road was sealed. They were camped on the side of the road, near Ivy Tanks and heard a commotion in the bush. Loud crashing around, loud grunts and groans. They wondered what on earth it was. They turned the headlights on their parked bikes on, and there in the darkness were a couple of wombats out looking for food. So stumbling around in the dark, making a loud noise and just annoying people is what wombats do best. Ignore this one, she will eventually crash her way through the fence into someone else's paddock, or should I say onto someone else's site. Just sit back, put your feet up and have a good giggle at her mutterings. I wonder if she lives near Ivy Tanks?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> You're wrong!


Only on a technicality. Private messages count, too. They _will_ love you if they don't already.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I always make a distinction between humans & animals. In my mind animals usually show better traits. In this case, the wombat is an endangered animal, and the person is just a pest.



SQM said:


> I did not understand anything you wrote. You used a lot of OZisms and I am from NYC. Translation please!
> 
> However, I got the jist and must say I would be very bored here if Wambot did not occasionally pop her head out of her burrow.
> 
> I am on the Wombats' side. The humans encroached on them. The humans are the pests.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh please don't leave. I enjoy your comments.



EveMCooke said:


> Sorry, not meant to offend. I have not used Ozisms, only English words. Perhaps if you list the words you do not understand I will translate them.
> 
> Sorry to intrude onto your thread, I am bowing out. One less Aussie on the site.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Marilyn.



MarilynKnits said:


> Actually, there are several book discussion groups convening through KP. If you click on Search at the top of the page and enter Book Discussion Groups a whole list will come up so you can pick and choose which is going in the direction you prefer.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Actually I like your gumption.
> 
> Hang out here when you can.


Stumbling around in the dark, making a loud noise and just annoying people is what wombats do best.

Aren't you sick and tired of Wombat Combat?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> So you're saying that I'm being abused. Tsk Tsk Tsk...


And keep coming back for more.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your knowledge.



MarilynKnits said:


> My background and experience are far from scholarly, but I have studied in a few different venues. Differences lie in the type face and font size which of course affect legibility.
> 
> Then the translations differ with the depth of scholarship of the translator, whether it is a single person translation or a committee, whether the translator is more Orthodox or more liberal in interpretations.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> And Gojo is a brand of waterless hand cleaner.
> 
> I am getting giddy. Lots of good laughs these last few pages.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Thanks for the humor addition.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Isn't that nice to know! It tells a lot about the gentleman. Thanks for sharing.

Ps. I carelessly used his name as an example. Thanks for the reminder.



MarilynKnits said:


> As an aside, Fabio is the nicest person. When I worked at a book wholesaler, he came to visit to promote some of his books. He insisted on visiting the warehouse and meeting the folks who did the hard physical work of getting the books received, stored, distributed and shipped, not just the office staff and executives. He came across as a very pleasant, approachable gentleman.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Me too.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I found everything you said perfectly understandable. The only failing was on my part because you mentioned some place names I didn't recognize. Bad geographical knowledge on my part.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What's normal?



Poor Purl said:


> Be very careful about the brain transplant. I've heard that sometimes an Abnormal Brain is used.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think I'll just ignore all of them. Yawn.



VocalLisa said:


> Oh, wait a minute... first you accuse her of NOT responding to you, but now you're accusing her of the opposite.
> 
> You need to decide which of your multiple personalities is speaking.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There. That's telling her.



VocalLisa said:


> No, I admitted I was "abusive". Different thing.
> 
> And it's a good thing to be "abusive" to jerks.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're right and I'm still puzzled. I guess I was expecting some kind of commonality in the Bible. Instead it seems like disputes about angels on the head of a pin to a layperson. No Biblical scholar here.



Poor Purl said:


> Many of the commentaries end in disputes, proving that the joke about three Jews in a room giving rise to four opinions may be 2,000 years old.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> And abusive you were - no one wants to be referred to as a moron.


Then no one should behave like a moron.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm sorry. I didn't understand about the mediation. It sounds upsetting. Share what you wish (I'd suggest PM) and I'm sure you'll find support here.



EveMCooke said:


> I accept your apology. There was no agenda to make a grand exit and I was not waiting for the first opportunity to make an exit. You were the straw that irritated an already upset camel's back.
> 
> The court mediation comes up in about 10 days and I have finally been able to persuade my son to read the affidavits his cousin had submitted. He immediately flew into a rage as these documents contain so many downright lies and in accuracies. Up to now he has flatly refused to read them and it has been me who has been left to correspond with the solicitors. He is still muttering "what a lying b****, how can she say such lies". Plus I had to get a doctor's certificate stating that he knows what is happening and can communicate with the court mediator. He can communicate he just chooses not to communicate. It took me over a week to get him to agree to go to see the doctor. Thankfully the doctor remembers him as there was no hassle. But with all this going on in the background I am more than a little tense and uptight at the moment. I have not read your PM yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I suggest you go and have a cup of tea, a draught of Bex and a good lie down before you burst an artery in your head!


She sounds perfectly calm.

Thanks for proving my point and your ignorance.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Eve was just kind enough to share some background with us, and her effort is appreciated.



Wombatnomore said:


> Thought you wanted to distance yourself from me? The above doesn't make it seem that way. Make up your mind!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> What's normal?


Beats me.

Did you never see Frankenstein (the original)?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Stumbling around in the dark, making a loud noise and just annoying people is what wombats do best.
> 
> Aren't you sick and tired of Wombat Combat?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Then no one should behave like a moron.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: TA DA.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> You're right and I'm still puzzled. I guess I was expecting some kind of commonality in the Bible. Instead it seems like disputes about angels on the head of a pin to a layperson. No Biblical scholar here.


The Bible is pretty straightforward, with contradictions here and there. It's the Talmud, which purports to be a commentary on the Bible, that's full of arguments. No angels, though; that's a medieval Christian topic.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What's the original? I read the book years ago.



Poor Purl said:


> Beats me.
> 
> Did you never see Frankenstein (the original)?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Eve was just kind enough to share some background with us, and her effort is appreciated.


Isn't there a word for somebody who assumes everyone has their eyes only on him? Some would say narcissist. Some would say moron. I'd say both.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> What's the original? I read the book years ago.


I meant the movie, with Boris Karloff as the monster. The doctor's assistant(?), Igor, is sent to a laboratory to get a brain to put into the head of the creature the doctor is putting together. Igor first picks up a jar with a sign on it saying Genius Brain, or something like that, but he drops the jar, and it breaks. So he picks up the jar next to it, not noticing that the label says Abnormal Brain. And the rest is history.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I do remember seeing it. It caused some sleepless nights, as I recall.



Poor Purl said:


> I meant the movie, with Boris Karloff as the monster. The doctor's assistant(?), Igor, is sent to a laboratory to get a brain to put into the head of the creature the doctor is putting together. Igor first picks up a jar with a sign on it saying Genius Brain, or something like that, but he drops the jar, and it breaks. So he picks up the jar next to it, not noticing that the label says Abnormal Brain. And the rest is history.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Then no one should behave like a moron.


Now that's a low blow, even coming from you. I hadn't thought of you as abusive until now.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> And since I saw a Wombat online, I like them very much. Sad that they are being massacred. Do you know how to attach a wombat to your name? That would be fun to see. Another non-political poster has a koala and another a baby elephant. Those are cute avatars.
> 
> What do you like to knit?
> 
> Trust yourself but don't destroy wombats.


I've already had my avatar chosen for me it seems a few pages back. Who on earth could top that?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Now that's a low blow, even coming from you. I hadn't thought of you as abusive until now.


It's interesting that you think the sentence "Then no one should behave like a moron" refers to you. Talk about arrogance!

Must have hit a nerve. Which are you - no one or a moron?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Stumbling around in the dark, making a loud noise and just annoying people is what wombats do best.
> 
> Aren't you sick and tired of Wombat Combat?


Maybe so. If you find any other intelligent thread, let me know.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I've already had my avatar chosen for me it seems a few pages back. Who on earth could top that?


Nothing shows up but your name.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Maybe so. If you find any other intelligent thread, let me know.


I don't have any time to look for things on KP. I barely have time to knit.

I'm calling School Products tomorrow to ask - beg - to be permitted to exchange the colorful mohair I got for something more practical.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> It's interesting that you think the sentence "Then no one should behave like a moron" refers to you. Talk about arrogance!
> 
> Must have hit a nerve. Which are you - no one or a moron?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Zing zing zing go my heartstrings.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I don't have any time to look for things on KP. I barely have time to knit.
> 
> I'm calling School Products tomorrow to ask - beg - to be permitted to exchange the colorful mohair I got for something more practical.


Do you have your receipt? It was beautiful yarn. Do you have any support yarn in your stash that would match? That charcoal gray was lovely and certainly practical, if practical refers to sensible colors.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Maybe so. If you find any other intelligent thread, let me know.


I just opened a thread called Domestic Violence. Let's try to keep it intelligent.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Do you have your receipt? It was beautiful yarn. Do you have any support yarn in your stash that would match? That charcoal gray was lovely and certainly practical, if practical refers to sensible colors.


 Forty dollars' worth of mohair is by definition impractical. I have rayon chenille in a gorgeous shade of red that would go with it, but you've told me it will worm no matter what I mix it with. I have a two-year-old swatch that I knitted from the chenille doubled and a cotton thread carried along with it and it's been fine, even though I pull at it and stretch it every once in a while and wash it every couple of months, but that's not the same as wearing it and stretching it repeatedly at elbows.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Nothing shows up but your name.


Didn't you see the picture VocalLisa posted? Perfect avatar.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

kwright said:


> Four rabbis give you a discussion. That sounds good to me, too.


Four rabbis may also give you a fistfight.

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: (These are *not* four rabbis.)


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Many of the commentaries end in disputes, proving that the joke about three Jews in a room giving rise to four opinions may be 2,000 years old.


As is the joke that however few Jews there are in a town, there have to be two shuls so people can declare "I would never step foot in that place!"


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> The court mediation comes up in about 10 days and I have finally been able to persuade my son to read the affidavits his cousin had submitted. He immediately flew into a rage as these documents contain so many downright lies and in accuracies. Up to now he has flatly refused to read them and it has been me who has been left to correspond with the solicitors. He is still muttering "what a lying b****, how can she say such lies". Plus I had to get a doctor's certificate stating that he knows what is happening and can communicate with the court mediator. He can communicate he just chooses not to communicate. It took me over a week to get him to agree to go to see the doctor. Thankfully the doctor remembers him as there was no hassle. But with all this going on in the background I am more than a little tense and uptight at the moment.


This is very distressing. Your son needs to defend himself, because outside mediators can't read his mind. Refusal to talk is passive-aggressive and doesn't sit well with people who need to find a solution. It's an adolescent tactic, not a good one for adults.

If he hasn't yet figured it out, people will lie when it's in their own best interest, and other people will believe them if the lie isn't countered. I hope he comes around.

I have a relative who is in jail now, and possibly for another eight years, because he thought he couldn't possibly be found guilty, given how intelligent he is and what nice parents he has. He did very little in his own defense. He didn't try to stop the police from entering his house without a search warrant, and he barely spoke at his trial. The judge hasn't given his sentence yet, but it doesn't look good.

This is sententious me signing off.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> As is the joke that however few Jews there are in a town, there have to be two shuls so people can declare "I would never step foot in that place!"


I never heard that - it strikes home.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Then no one should behave like a moron.


And we don't want to offend the poor souls who qualify literally as morons. Way back in the dark ages, I taught a few years in a school with "trainable retarded" before the PC days of calling the poor dears "severely intellectually challenged". These were children up to age 21, most with the maximum abilities up to a three year old. And most of them were very sweet and kind hearted children. Their classroom teachers were saints. A couple of the children had to be spoon fed and have their diapers changed. But it seemed the socialization within the classroom was a great benefit to most of them.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Forty dollars' worth of mohair is by definition impractical. I have rayon chenille in a gorgeous shade of red that would go with it, but you've told me it will worm no matter what I mix it with. I have a two-year-old swatch that I knitted from the chenille doubled and a cotton thread carried along with it and it's been fine, even though I pull at it and stretch it every once in a while and wash it every couple of months, but that's not the same as wearing it and stretching it repeatedly at elbows.


yeah chenille worms and worms and worms. The shawl I am making with it is already worming even tho it sits in my tote. Return if they allow it. But it was lovely.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Didn't you see the picture VocalLisa posted? Perfect avatar.


I was writing to Wombat or so I thought.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bad choice of words. Those dear children deserve to be referred to with love and understanding. The term 'moron' has degenerated to a slur over the years.



MarilynKnits said:


> And we don't want to offend the poor souls who qualify literally as morons. Way back in the dark ages, I taught a few years in a school with "trainable retarded" before the PC days of calling the poor dears "severely intellectually challenged". These were children up to age 21, most with the maximum abilities up to a three year old. And most of them were very sweet and kind hearted children. Their classroom teachers were saints. A couple of the children had to be spoon fed and have their diapers changed. But it seemed the socialization within the classroom was a great benefit to most of them.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Moron is no longer used clinically nor is idiot. So they are up for grabs to use on your friends.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And the words have landed in the right place. IMO



SQM said:


> Moron is no longer used clinically nor is idiot. So they are up for grabs to use on your friends.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> The Bible is pretty straightforward, with contradictions here and there. It's the Talmud, which purports to be a commentary on the Bible, that's full of arguments. No angels, though; that's a medieval Christian topic.


PoorPurl
"the bible is......." how true and that has led to the creation of hundreds of Sekts. Each one claiming to "know it all". Often it seems that Clowns like Glenn Beck participated in writing the Bible. Little really makes good or any sense at all.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I was writing to Wombat or so I thought.


Gee, do I have to remind _you_ that a message posted in a public forum is up for grabs? Okay, I'll rescind my message. But it's up to you to ask admin to delete it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> PoorPurl
> "the bible is......." how true and that has led to the creation of hundreds of Sekts. Each one claiming to "know it all". Often it seems that Clowns like Glenn Beck participated in writing the Bible. Little really makes good or any sense at all.


I wouldn't go that far, Huck. I mean, Glenn Beck?

The different "voices" in biblical narrative have given rise to some fascinating scholarship. It has even been suggested that some parts were written by women, which apparently was possible even in pre-Christian days.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I wouldn't go that far, Huck. I mean, Glenn Beck?
> 
> The different "voices" in biblical narrative have given rise to some fascinating scholarship. It has even been suggested that some parts were written by women, which apparently was possible even in pre-Christian days.


(Deep breath intake and shock)
Women??


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I think it's cute!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Moron is no longer used clinically nor is idiot. So they are up for grabs to use on your friends.


Or your non-friends.

When I first got on the KnitList, back in the old days of computers, there were complaints about the use of the term I-cord, because the I stood for idiot, and the complainers thought "idiot" was demeaning to developmentally disabled people. I doubt that those words - plus imbecile - would receive similar complaints these days.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I just opened a thread called Domestic Violence. Let's try to keep it intelligent.


So far, no topic like WOW or Obamacare or Progressive Whatever has managed to remain intelligent for long. I am pessimistic. Maybe the best thing to do is spend time in KP's Pictures section...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> (Deep breath intake and shock)
> Women??


Yes, though the opinion is not universal.

The Hebrew Bible was clearly (judging by language) written by several writers, called E (Elohist, after the name given to God in those sections), J (Jahwist, a different name for God); D (Deuteronomist, Deuteronomy being a very different kind of biblical writing), P (Priestly), and R (the Redactor, who put it all together). J was possible a woman, and a very witty woman, at that. Some chapters attributed to J are Genesis 3, (which contradicts parts of Genesis 1) covering the Creation and the expulsion from Eden; Genesis 4 (Cain and Abel); and Gen. 5 (Noah). These are all about human fallibility, and the relationship with God is also very human.

There's also speculation about the Gospels, that Luke was written by a woman.

I bet this was more than you wanted to know. But at various stages of history, women were educated and actually did things besides cook, clean, and knit.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> So far, no topic like WOW or Obamacare or Progressive Whatever has managed to remain intelligent for long. I am pessimistic. Maybe the best thing to do is spend time in KP's Pictures section...


Very funny.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Really think those combatants who are so rude, acting as if the best defense of their position is a strong offense, are our friends? They act like feral wildlife.



SQM said:


> Moron is no longer used clinically nor is idiot. So they are up for grabs to use on your friends.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Very possible that learned women were able to write worthy commentaries. After all, one of the Judges was Deborah. I am sure she did not operate in a vacuum.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I think it's cute!


It is darling! Is it a wombat???? I love him!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Yes, though the opinion is not universal.
> 
> The Hebrew Bible was clearly (judging by language) written by several writers, called E (Elohist, after the name given to God in those sections), J (Jahwist, a different name for God); D (Deuteronomist, Deuteronomy being a very different kind of biblical writing), P (Priestly), and R (the Redactor, who put it all together). J was possible a woman, and a very witty woman, at that. Some chapters attributed to J are Genesis 3, (which contradicts parts of Genesis 1) covering the Creation and the expulsion from Eden; Genesis 4 (Cain and Abel); and Gen. 5 (Noah). These are all about human fallibility, and the relationship with God is also very human.
> 
> ...


So proud of my Brilliant and Scholarly Purl.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Very funny.


I'm not trying to insult you or be funny. The Domestic Violence topic is a great idea, and I HOPE it will stay intelligent. You know as well as I do what has happened to many topics, including this one, though.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

SQM, I love the blue!!!


I appreciate the information about the Torah and the Bible. It is good to hear it from a different perspective. Education is good for you


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Really think those combatants who are so rude, acting as if the best defense of their position is a strong offense, are our friends? They act like feral wildlife.


Good description.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Very possible that learned women were able to write worthy commentaries. After all, one of the Judges was Deborah. I am sure she did not operate in a vacuum.


Acceptance of women as scholars comes and goes. In the 70's, when the women's movement was just getting started, I read an article by Blu Greenberg questioning why the male Jewish elite chose to ignore the thoughts of half their people, no matter how educated and intelligent women were.

Now even Orthodox congregations are hiring women to take on some rabbinic duties, though not the public ones.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm not trying to insult you or be funny. The Domestic Violence topic is a great idea, and I HOPE it will stay intelligent. You know as well as I do what has happened to many topics, including this one, though.


I didn't see it as an insult. I regard the pictures section as less substantial than the others, so I found the suggestion to be funny. I haven't had time yet to see what has sprouted. This is not a right vs. left issue; I wonder how it will be turned into one.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

kwright said:


> SQM, I love the blue!!!
> 
> I appreciate the information about the Torah and the Bible. It is good to hear it from a different perspective. Education is good for you


Thanks Wright. In my somewhat real life it is peacock blue but this is the best my photoshop friend could do. I am now being called "adorable" on the street where I live. Can one be adorable at 67? Actually my streak is close to the teal you used for my wonder slippers. Again, folks, don't forget to order your pair of Wright Wonder Slippers. Beautifully knitted and painted on the bottom so you won't slip and break.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

SQM said:


> Thanks Wright. In my somewhat real life it is peacock blue but this is the best my photoshop friend could do. I am now being called "adorable" on the street where I live. Can one be adorable at 67? Actually my streak is close to the teal you used for my wonder slippers. Again, folks, don't forget to order your pair of Wright Wonder Slippers. Beautifully knitted and painted on the bottom so you won't slip and break.


I am so glad you are enjoying them. I'm sewing and painting. I've been a bit slow. My DH is a little tired of my mess. I moved some stuff out of the den last night. Yes, 67 can be 'adorable'. Enjoy the 'new' you. It is probably fun.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

We recently had our female pastor move. The Methodist church still has itinerant pastors, like they used to have when the pastors traveled from place to place. They change every three to five years. She was wonderful. My DIL is Church of Christ. She was appalled that we had a female minister. They only have male pastors, and do not have organs in their churches. It is a bit more strict.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Did women authors in biblical times use pen names (Matthew etc)?



Poor Purl said:


> I wouldn't go that far, Huck. I mean, Glenn Beck?
> 
> The different "voices" in biblical narrative have given rise to some fascinating scholarship. It has even been suggested that some parts were written by women, which apparently was possible even in pre-Christian days.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah but they had to use male pen names. Sorry for repeating my joke. Silly day.



alcameron said:


> (Deep breath intake and shock)
> Women??


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No. Just forge on awarding yourself chocolate and other breaks when you need it. I'm not expecting intelligent discussion for long.



MaidInBedlam said:


> So far, no topic like WOW or Obamacare or Progressive Whatever has managed to remain intelligent for long. I am pessimistic. Maybe the best thing to do is spend time in KP's Pictures section...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Flash....wonderful show on PBS covering Civil Rights and Women's Movement. They always repeat so I hope to see the entire show. Definite new thread material.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And that was before the Women's Movement.



Poor Purl said:


> Yes, though the opinion is not universal.
> 
> The Hebrew Bible was clearly (judging by language) written by several writers, called E (Elohist, after the name given to God in those sections), J (Jahwist, a different name for God); D (Deuteronomist, Deuteronomy being a very different kind of biblical writing), P (Priestly), and R (the Redactor, who put it all together). J was possible a woman, and a very witty woman, at that. Some chapters attributed to J are Genesis 3, (which contradicts parts of Genesis 1) covering the Creation and the expulsion from Eden; Genesis 4 (Cain and Abel); and Gen. 5 (Noah). These are all about human fallibility, and the relationship with God is also very human.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Did women authors in biblical times use pen names (Matthew etc)?


More relevant is the question whether they had pens.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> And that was before the Women's Movement.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm not trying to insult you or be funny. The Domestic Violence topic is a great idea, and I HOPE it will stay intelligent. You know as well as I do what has happened to many topics, including this one, though.


Domestic violence isn't a right-vs.-left subject. I don't see why they'd even be interested. But I await the "liar" accusations.

Your teacher story on that thread was a great example of the kind of violence children have to put up with.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Yes, though the opinion is not universal.
> 
> The Hebrew Bible was clearly (judging by language) written by several writers, called E (Elohist, after the name given to God in those sections), J (Jahwist, a different name for God); D (Deuteronomist, Deuteronomy being a very different kind of biblical writing), P (Priestly), and R (the Redactor, who put it all together). J was possible a woman, and a very witty woman, at that. Some chapters attributed to J are Genesis 3, (which contradicts parts of Genesis 1) covering the Creation and the expulsion from Eden; Genesis 4 (Cain and Abel); and Gen. 5 (Noah). These are all about human fallibility, and the relationship with God is also very human.
> 
> ...


Poor Purl
I appreciate what I can learn from you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

kwright said:


> We recently had our female pastor move. The Methodist church still has itinerant pastors, like they used to have when the pastors traveled from place to place. They change every three to five years. She was wonderful. My DIL is Church of Christ. She was appalled that we had a female minister. They only have male pastors, and do not have organs in their churches. It is a bit more strict.


The book Adam Bede, by George Eliot, has an itinerant female preacher as one character, I think also Methodist, though I'm not certain. It's a good book, if 19th century writing doesn't turn you off. There's also a female character who gets pregnant and doesn't know what to do.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Something's been going wrong for a couple of days. I keep posting doubles. From now on I'll replace the duplicate text with entertainment:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> The book Adam Bede, by George Eliot, has an itinerant female preacher as one character, I think also Methodist, though I'm not certain. It's a good book, if 19th century writing doesn't turn you off. There's also a female character who gets pregnant and doesn't know what to do.


Love George Eliot and I have her complete works on my Kindle. I will read that next if I can get off this site and finish the Warton.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Love George Eliot and I have her complete works on my Kindle. I will read that next if I can get off this site and finish the Warton.


Have I been giving you too much homework?

I'm pleased to learn you like Eliot. She certainly was not anti-Semitic, like Wharton.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> I appreciate what I can learn from you.


This is all from a class I'm taking. Once it ends, I'll probably forget it all.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hope to revisit "Daniel Deronda" at some point. I did all my best reading when I lived in Cambridge. I had access to Harvard Library and I had the eyesight to read real books, then. I forget everything too. That is why I would be someone's best confidant. My mind is like a locked diary.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I did a research paper on George Eliot about thirty years ago. I can't remember a thing about it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

kwright said:


> I did a research paper on George Eliot about thirty years ago. I can't remember a thing about it.


Time to reread. That's the nice thing about memory lapses - you never have to buy new books because the old ones are gone from your brain.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I wrote on Alexandre Dumas, too. It's not there either.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh, what fun it was to minor in English.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> So you're saying that I'm being abused.


Boy, you really have a habit of getting things bassackwards. But then again, that's what stoooopid people do.

She said you keep coming back for what _YOU_ claim is abuse.

If YOU think you're being abused, why do you keep coming back for more?

Either you're not REALLY feeling very abused, or you feel abused and keep begging and coming back for more.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> So you're saying that I'm being abused.


Boy, you really have a habit of getting things bassackwards. But then again, that's what stoooopid people do.

She said you keep coming back for what _YOU_ claim is abuse.

If YOU think you're being abused, why do you keep coming back for more?

Either you're not REALLY feeling very abused, or you feel abused and keep begging and coming back for more.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> You're wrong!


She's essentially correct ... at least in terms of what kind of "ilk" D & P welcome. Sockpuppets and all.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> I did no such thing. Go back and check the posts - you're so perplexed, poor thing!


Yup, went back, reviewed the posts and I was right. First you're begging for more attention, then you whine that you're getting too much attention.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> And abusive you were - no one wants to be referred to as a moron.


That's just an apt description.

Just because you can't handle the truth, doesn't make it abuse.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> I suggest you go and have a cup of tea, a draught of Bex and a good lie down before you burst an artery in your head!


I suggest you stop begging for attention or abuse, you look like a moron when you do it.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Now that's a low blow, even coming from you. I hadn't thought of you as abusive until now.


She's simply making the point that if someone, anyone, doesn't want to be identified as a moron, they shouldn't be moronic.

Why are you presuming she was specifically referring to YOU? Guilty conscience?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Four rabbis may also give you a fistfight.
> 
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: (These are *not* four rabbis.)

































Or:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> She's simply making the point that if someone, anyone, doesn't want to be identified as a moron, they shouldn't be moronic.
> 
> Why are you presuming she was specifically referring to YOU? Guilty conscience?


You're right about the point I was making. I guess some people (and animals) believe the world revolves around them.

The Wb seemed to mean the following as a compliment: "Now that's a low blow, *even coming from you.*" Does that sound like a compliment to you?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Or:


Yup, those are!

I need to copy these and save them. Thanks.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> I was writing to Wombat or so I thought.


And PP was letting you know to what Wombat was referring:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

If we want to talk about abuse, read the Nicholas Kristoff (sp?) article in today's New York Times.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> Or:


My only out loud laugh of the day. Brava to you, My Sweet!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> If we want to talk about abuse, read the Nicholas Kristoff (sp?) article in today's New York Times.


Our Precious Purl started a new thread based on the article - "Domestic Violence" I think it is called. Great responses.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> And PP was letting you know to what Wombat was referring:


This also made me laugh twice. How did you do it VL?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Domestic violence isn't a right-vs.-left subject. I don't see why they'd even be interested. But I await the "liar" accusations.
> 
> Your teacher story on that thread was a great example of the kind of violence children have to put up with.


Well, it SHOULDN'T be a right vs. left issue, but in terms of which side is more intent on enacting laws to help prevent domestic violence or hold those guilty of the crime accountable -- I think one side is definitely more resistant than the other.. although NEITHER side does nearly enough.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Something's been going wrong for a couple of days. I keep posting doubles. From now on I'll replace the duplicate text with entertainment:


Yup, it's happened to me quite a few times too. I'm never sure if it was something I did wrong or not.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> You're right about the point I was making. I guess some people (and animals) believe the world revolves around them.
> 
> The Wb seemed to mean the following as a compliment: "Now that's a low blow, *even coming from you.*" Does that sound like a compliment to you?


Not what someone who likes to claim she's so above such abusive behavior would say. But it is what a hypocritical meanie would say.

Which is worse, someone who is "abusive" and is truthful about it, or someone who is abusive and is a hypocritical liar about it?

I say DEFINITELY that latter choice is worse.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Yup, went back, reviewed the posts and I was right. First you're begging for more attention, then you whine that you're getting too much attention.


This is not true. What I've observed is that you progressively become more and more angry in your responses leading you to lose control and post things you perhaps would not post if you were in control. Not specifically this post but others.

That is disturbing and seriously, you either need to keep yourself in check or don't post when you're in the anger frame.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> This also made me laugh twice. How did you do it VL?


Oh, I didn't create it... found it on a Google Image search.

BTW... did you know that Wombats poops are shaped like cubes so they don't roll down hills?

The wombat's cubic poop is one of nature's weirdest superpowers


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> This is not true.


Oh, it's absolutely true.



Wombatnomore said:


> What I've observed is that you progressively become more and more angry


I'm finding you funnier and more entertaining the more we go on. I find willful hypocritical imbeciles quite hilarious, and sweetie, you are one heck of a laugh riot!

If you're feeling/seeing any anger I would suggest you read about "psychological projection" as it might help you understand yourself a little better. Good luck.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> Oh, I didn't create it... found it on a Google Image search.
> 
> BTW... did you know that Wombats poops are shaped like cubes so they don't roll down hills?
> 
> The wombat's cubic poop is one of nature's weirdest superpowers


Utterly brilliant Post VL! The animation was top-notch but it is going to have a side effect for me - I am beginning to like our Wombat more and more! Wombats are so super cute - how can we not love her??????


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> Utterly brilliant Post VL! The animation was top-notch but it is going to have a side effect for me - I am beginning to like our Wombat more and more! Wombats are so super cute - how can we not love her??????


Excellent point.

As I pointed out earlier, the entertainment value alone is quite precious!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

The link was good , too. It ended with a mention of Wombat's scatological geo-politics or something like that. 

It did not sound so good. 

So maybe I should reserve my opinion on the Wombat for awhile until I understand this cryptic statement better.


----------



## sallycarr (Nov 5, 2013)

.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> I'm finding you funnier and more entertaining the more we go on. I find willful hypocritical imbeciles quite hilarious, and sweetie, you are one heck of a laugh riot!
> 
> If you're feeling/seeing any anger I would suggest you read about "psychological projection" in might help you understand yourself a little better.


It appears to me that you're doing the "psychological projection" right now to minimise the truth about your anger. For an adult to use offensive images and words to 'get back' at another is desperate and sad. Puerile and "stoooopid"

So, I will not respond to you again in an attempt to assist you to regain your composure.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> If we want to talk about abuse, read the Nicholas Kristoff (sp?) article in today's New York Times.


There's a new thread in Chit-Chat called Domestic Abuse, spun off of Krystof's article. Please check it out.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> My only out loud laugh of the day. Brava to you, My Sweet!


The top one is particularly good. He's reading and gesturing with his fingers the way yeshiva boys do. My son gave it his imprimatur.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Not what someone who likes to claim she's so above such abusive behavior would say. But it is what a hypocritical meanie would say.
> 
> Which is worse, someone who is "abusive" and is truthful about it, or someone who is abusive and is a hypocritical liar about it?
> 
> I say DEFINITELY that latter choice is worse.


Hypocritical meanie, without question.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Oh, I didn't create it... found it on a Google Image search.
> 
> BTW... did you know that Wombats poops are shaped like cubes so they don't roll down hills?
> 
> The wombat's cubic poop is one of nature's weirdest superpowers


Why wouldn't they want it to roll downhill? Are they saving it for something? Sculpture, maybe?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> This is not true. What I've observed is that you progressively become more and more angry in your responses leading you to lose control and post things you perhaps would not post if you were in control. Not specifically this post but others.
> 
> That is disturbing and seriously, you either need to keep yourself in check or don't post when you're in the anger frame.


You know what they say about free advice, don't you? It's worth every cent you pay for it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> So, I will not respond to you again in an attempt to assist you to regain your composure.


I'm confused. Whom did you call arrogant?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

sallycarr said:


> Abortion ends the life of a child and forever wounds the mother. It will never be "safe"


It's a matter of opinion if a fetus is a "child" or a "life".

And neither is gestation or childbirth always safe...

which is exactly why the choice needs to be made by the woman and her doctor and not the government.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> It appears to me that you're doing the "psychological projection"


Boy, you STILL can't get away from your bassackwardness.

The fact remains, I'm not angry. I think you're funny and am finding you entertaining and fun to laugh at.

Therefore, any anger you're experiencing must be coming from yourself... which by default and self-evidently makes you the one engaging in the projection.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Why wouldn't they want it to roll downhill? Are they saving it for something? Sculpture, maybe?


I suppose it's like a dog peeing on a tree to mark it's territory?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> I suppose it's like a dog peeing on a tree to mark it's territory?


Maybe, but the dog's urine doesn't take up much space, whereas a wombat could build a wall out of his droppings.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> So, I will not respond to you again in an attempt to assist you to regain your composure.


That's OK.... your responses to others is equally entertaining. The only way you can "deprive" me of the pleasure of you... is to just go away.

But since you are so desperate for our attention, I'm not sure you can commit to staying away.

Tell you what. I DARE you to stay away. No matter how much we still laugh at you ... let's see if you can manage to stop begging us for our attention.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Maybe, but the dog's urine doesn't take up much space, whereas a wombat could build a wall out of his droppings.


Well, judging by our own little wombat, it's certainly true, they're apparently full of it.... so I see your point.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Why wouldn't they want it to roll downhill? Are they saving it for something? Sculpture, maybe?


If you read the link, you would know that the wombats' use their cubes to mark their territory and as an aid for mating. (You will have to use your imagination on that one.) That is why I am thinking that we should be a little wary of our Wombat. The article ends with some cautionary tale about the evil of the wombat geo-politically. When I channel an explanation of that last sentence, I will decide whether or not I can continue my grand overtures of kindness toward her.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Oh, I didn't create it... found it on a Google Image search.


The Crowned Wombat came from a Google search? It's absolutely appropriate.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> If you read the link, you would know that the wombats' use their cubes to mark their territory and as an aid for mating. (You will have to use your imagination on that one.) That is why I am thinking that we should be a little wary of our Wombat. The article ends with some cautionary tale about the evil of the wombat geo-politically. When I channel an explanation of that last sentence, I will decide whether or not I can continue my grand overtures of kindness toward her.


I've been wary of the Wombat ever since it first appeared and immediately insulted Damemary and me. I think it prefers messages like "You don't know me and nor do I wish to know you. I do not hate Obama and admonish you for telling me I do. Clean up after yourself" and "I've not known such an evil being as you. Shameful. I thought you were a good and loyal American based on your avatar. Now I understand you are not even a good human being. Lesson learned."


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I've been wary of the Wombat ever since it first appeared and immediately insulted Damemary and me. I think it prefers messages like "You don't know me and nor do I wish to know you. I do not hate Obama and admonish you for telling me I do. Clean up after yourself" and "I've not known such an evil being as you. Shameful. I thought you were a good and loyal American based on your avatar. Now I understand you are not even a good human being. Lesson learned."


So the Wombat cubed on you. Well I know her observations of you are off the wall. And so do you. Let her cube. It is a major part of her nature.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> So the Wombat cubed on you. Well I know her observations of you are off the wall. And so do you. Let her cube. It is a major part of her nature.


At least we got a new euphemism out of it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll look forward to it.



Poor Purl said:


> Something's been going wrong for a couple of days. I keep posting doubles. From now on I'll replace the duplicate text with entertainment:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm also enjoying this period of life when I have time to read, and I can choose what I wish to read. Memory's not so good though. Can't have everything.



Poor Purl said:


> Time to reread. That's the nice thing about memory lapses - you never have to buy new books because the old ones are gone from your brain.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> Boy, you really have a habit of getting things bassackwards. But then again, that's what stoooopid people do.
> 
> She said you keep coming back for what _YOU_ claim is abuse.
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> That's just an apt description.
> 
> Just because you can't handle the truth, doesn't make it abuse.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> I suggest you stop begging for attention or abuse, you look like a moron when you do it.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: She doesn't know when to quit, does she?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> Or:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Bows to the Empresses.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Domestic violence isn't a right-vs.-left subject. I don't see why they'd even be interested. But I await the "liar" accusations.
> 
> Your teacher story on that thread was a great example of the kind of violence children have to put up with.


I don't see an easy way to turn the Domestic Violence topic into a right vs left thing. I remembered that it's a problem that cuts across all lines of class, political affiliations, religion, income, etc., etc. DV is up to 8 pages and going strong. There are so many women telling their stories from the happy ending part, that is, they got out and are doing well after all. It's really encouraging to read about some of the experiences women have had and how they not only survived but won in the end.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I saw a program today on the Women's Movement and the numbers of people speaking out and protesting were wonderful to me. I feel that we need to generate that type of enthusiasm and organization to reform Domestic Abuse laws.



VocalLisa said:


> Well, it SHOULDN'T be a right vs. left issue, but in terms of which side is more intent on enacting laws to help prevent domestic violence or hold those guilty of the crime accountable -- I think one side is definitely more resistant than the other.. although NEITHER side does nearly enough.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Call me crazy but I think the system has bugs.



VocalLisa said:


> Yup, it's happened to me quite a few times too. I'm never sure if it was something I did wrong or not.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I heard that but the image locks it in my mind.



VocalLisa said:


> Oh, I didn't create it... found it on a Google Image search.
> 
> BTW... did you know that Wombats poops are shaped like cubes so they don't roll down hills?
> 
> The wombat's cubic poop is one of nature's weirdest superpowers


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> I'm finding you funnier and more entertaining the more we go on. I find willful hypocritical imbeciles quite hilarious, and sweetie, you are one heck of a laugh riot!
> 
> If you're feeling/seeing any anger I would suggest you read about "psychological projection" as it might help you understand yourself a little better. Good luck.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Because she spreads crap all around?



SQM said:


> Utterly brilliant Post VL! The animation was top-notch but it is going to have a side effect for me - I am beginning to like our Wombat more and more! Wombats are so super cute - how can we not love her??????


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Why wouldn't they want it to roll downhill? Are they saving it for something? Sculpture, maybe?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Hiccoughs again.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wombat combat or have I missed one? You know how fragile my memory gets.



Poor Purl said:


> At least we got a new euphemism out of it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There is a Gen Chit Chat thread What's your favorite movie. I noticed doubles in that one too.



Poor Purl said:


> Something's been going wrong for a couple of days. I keep posting doubles. From now on I'll replace the duplicate text with entertainment:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Because she spreads crap all around?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Wombat combat or have I missed one? You know how fragile my memory gets.


Cubing. The Wombat is full of cubes.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I don't see an easy way to turn the Domestic Violence topic into a right vs left thing. I remembered that it's a problem that cuts across all lines of class, political affiliations, religion, income, etc., etc. DV is up to 8 pages and going strong. There are so many women telling their stories from the happy ending part, that is, they got out and are doing well after all. It's really encouraging to read about some of the experiences women have had and how they not only survived but won in the end.


MaidinBedlam
I always wonder who raised such violent Sons or did they have such horrible examples at home and know nothing else?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Perhaps a woman-hating patriarchal society and a father at home who practices what they preach?



Huckleberry said:


> MaidinBedlam
> I always wonder who raised such violent Sons or did they have such horrible examples at home and know nothing else?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> MaidinBedlam
> I always wonder who raised such violent Sons or did they have such horrible examples at home and know nothing else?


It seems to be a universal thing, so it can't be blamed on society. Maybe it's family, since people tend to use their childhood families as patterns for their adult behavior and/or expectations.

Or maybe, because it's overwhelmingly pointed toward women as victims, it's caused by testosterone.

There are some wonderful stories on the DV thread of women who walked out with babies and young children and continue to survive. There are also some very sad stories.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It seems to be a universal thing, so it can't be blamed on society. Maybe it's family, since people tend to use their childhood families as patterns for their adult behavior and/or expectations.
> 
> Or maybe, because it's overwhelmingly pointed toward women as victims, it's caused by testosterone.
> 
> There are some wonderful stories on the DV thread of women who walked out with babies and young children and continue to survive. There are also some very sad stories.


I think it's that it has been so long accepted by society as the norm. For instance, the "rule of thumb" was that a man couldn't beat his wife with a rod bigger than his thumb. It was normal, and expected for a man to beat his wife. Now there is such outrage about it that we hear more and more and something is being done about it. But look at how long it is taking! Society still wants to blame the victim, with comments like, "I don't understand why she kept going back", ect. There still is not the switch of outrage and attention at the ABUSER, but still a tribunal of the victim as to what she as done to bring it on or why she stayed for so long.

It's the same thing that is happening with child abuse. Look at how many people on the "why are people so aggressive" thread promoting spanking and hitting a child. Years ago those same things would have been said of a man who was "trying to keep his wife in line". It's truly sickening. It is not ok to hit anyone against their will. A wife who depends on you OR a child. Yet so many people argue their point of why it is ok and the difference in the ways you hit. Like it's ok to "spank" but not with a belt, or slap, or whatever. That used to be said of men hitting their wives. It was ok to hit, but not leave bruises so the neighbors know. It was ok to smack, but not beat with an implement.

There are no degrees of abuse. Hitting is abuse period. If a man can't do it to another man without getting charged with a crime then it is not ok to do to a woman OR child, yet the double or triple standard still exists in society.

Society changes so very slowly and people are so very resistant to change, but hopefully it is changing.

MIB: I read your comment on the domestic violence thread about your teacher. I was also abused and bullied by a teacher (a few others were too). I still have issues going into a classroom and feeling comfortable, even for my kids. Those things just never go away. But my mother stood up (I too didn't tell of the things happening, never physical abuse from her but she overlooked physical abuse from other students to me) and took me out of the school. The principle told her flat out he would believe the teacher over her, even though other students could cooberate my story. It was good we had people who stood up on our behalf though. I always feel bad for those who don't.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lkholcomb said:


> I think it's that it has been so long accepted by society as the norm. For instance, the "rule of thumb" was that a man couldn't beat his wife with a rod bigger than his thumb. It was normal, and expected for a man to beat his wife. Now there is such outrage about it that we hear more and more and something is being done about it. But look at how long it is taking! Society still wants to blame the victim, with comments like, "I don't understand why she kept going back", ect. There still is not the switch of outrage and attention at the ABUSER, but still a tribunal of the victim as to what she as done to bring it on or why she stayed for so long.
> 
> It's the same thing that is happening with child abuse. Look at how many people on the "why are people so aggressive" thread promoting spanking and hitting a child. Years ago those same things would have been said of a man who was "trying to keep his wife in line". It's truly sickening. It is not ok to hit anyone against their will. A wife who depends on you OR a child. Yet so many people argue their point of why it is ok and the difference in the ways you hit. Like it's ok to "spank" but not with a belt, or slap, or whatever. That used to be said of men hitting their wives. It was ok to hit, but not leave bruises so the neighbors know. It was ok to smack, but not beat with an implement.
> 
> ...


Lk, have you posted this also on Domestic Violence? If not, would you? Just copy and paste; this is a wonderful summary of how not to solve the problem.

The Rule of Thumb explanation has me aghast. I don't think I want to use that expression any more.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Another duplicate. Well, here goes:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I've been wary of the Wombat ever since it first appeared and immediately insulted Damemary and me. I think it prefers messages like "You don't know me and nor do I wish to know you. I do not hate Obama and admonish you for telling me I do. Clean up after yourself" and "I've not known such an evil being as you. Shameful. I thought you were a good and loyal American based on your avatar. Now I understand you are not even a good human being. Lesson learned."


Wombat sounds just like an American we are all familiar with. The one with the Messiah complex and the fake hair and halo. I think wombat is a poser and nothing more. She may not really even exist but be an unpleasant figment of our collective sociological imagination. Perhaps we can imagine her away to some foreign land that she cannot return from. If all else fails we can bury her under the floor using her own handy brick shaped poop in our own version of the Tell Tale Heart. 
I like vocallisa's dare for her to see how long she can stay away from us. We attract her like the sirens did the ancient sailors and she seems to have no self control but is compelled to seek us out. We are irresistible aren't we. :lol:


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Lk, have you posted this also on Domestic Violence? If not, would you? Just copy and paste; this is a wonderful summary of how not to solve the problem.
> 
> The Rule of Thumb explanation has me aghast. I don't think I want to use that expression any more.


I just did, just for you ;-)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing. I find your thinking first rate. I too was abhorred when I came across the spanking comments (OK) while puzzling 'why our society is so aggressive (bad.)

Time changes accepted thought gradually, but I warn you that many people now are ready to intervene. You know that sign 'I'm watching you' with two fingers pointing? I'm watching you.



Lkholcomb said:


> I think it's that it has been so long accepted by society as the norm. For instance, the "rule of thumb" was that a man couldn't beat his wife with a rod bigger than his thumb. It was normal, and expected for a man to beat his wife. Now there is such outrage about it that we hear more and more and something is being done about it. But look at how long it is taking! Society still wants to blame the victim, with comments like, "I don't understand why she kept going back", ect. There still is not the switch of outrage and attention at the ABUSER, but still a tribunal of the victim as to what she as done to bring it on or why she stayed for so long.
> 
> It's the same thing that is happening with child abuse. Look at how many people on the "why are people so aggressive" thread promoting spanking and hitting a child. Years ago those same things would have been said of a man who was "trying to keep his wife in line". It's truly sickening. It is not ok to hit anyone against their will. A wife who depends on you OR a child. Yet so many people argue their point of why it is ok and the difference in the ways you hit. Like it's ok to "spank" but not with a belt, or slap, or whatever. That used to be said of men hitting their wives. It was ok to hit, but not leave bruises so the neighbors know. It was ok to smack, but not beat with an implement.
> 
> ...


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> The Crowned Wombat came from a Google search? It's absolutely appropriate.


Yup ... for all I know... it could be the real deal!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Whooooopeeeeeeee!



Poor Purl said:


> Another duplicate. Well, here goes:


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> So the Wombat cubed on you. Well I know her observations of you are off the wall. And so do you. Let her cube. It is a major part of her nature.


LOL... "Cubed on you". :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yep. I just wish she were a more able opponent. Personally, I don't think there are any top rate opponents at all.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Wombat sounds just like an American we are all familiar with. The one with the Messiah complex and the fake hair and halo. I think wombat is a poser and nothing more. She may not really even exist but be an unpleasant figment of our collective sociological imagination. Perhaps we can imagine her away to some foreign land that she cannot return from. If all else fails we can bury her under the floor using her own handy brick shaped poop in our own version of the Tell Tale Heart.
> I like vocallisa's dare for her to see how long she can stay away from us. We attract her like the sirens did the ancient sailors and she seems to have no self control but is compelled to seek us out. We are irresistible aren't we. :lol:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Wombat sounds just like an American we are all familiar with. The one with the Messiah complex and the fake hair and halo. I think wombat is a poser and nothing more. She may not really even exist but be an unpleasant figment of our collective sociological imagination. Perhaps we can imagine her away to some foreign land that she cannot return from. If all else fails we can bury her under the floor using her own handy brick shaped poop in our own version of the Tell Tale Heart.
> I like vocallisa's dare for her to see how long she can stay away from us. We attract her like the sirens did the ancient sailors and she seems to have no self control but is compelled to seek us out. We are irresistible aren't we. :lol:


CheekyBlighter
irresistible we are indeed. Easy to document, isn't it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't you feel special?



Huckleberry said:


> CheekyBlighter
> irresistible we are indeed. Easy to document, isn't it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> LOL... "Cubed on you". :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Another mantra is born.

Cubed on you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Wombat sounds just like an American we are all familiar with. The one with the Messiah complex and the fake hair and halo. I think wombat is a poser and nothing more. She may not really even exist but be an unpleasant figment of our collective sociological imagination. Perhaps we can imagine her away to some foreign land that she cannot return from. If all else fails we can bury her under the floor using her own handy brick shaped poop in our own version of the Tell Tale Heart.
> I like vocallisa's dare for her to see how long she can stay away from us. We attract her like the sirens did the ancient sailors and she seems to have no self control but is compelled to seek us out. We are irresistible aren't we. :lol:


Cheeky, you're hilarious in a very literary way. The quotes I gave did in fact come from the source you think; I just couldn't understand why, with choices like that, the Wombat chose to pick on Damemary's smart, snappy posts instead. Until I realized that there's some kind of PM thing going on between Wombat and the RWNs. There's definitely something pathological.

BTW, what 1939 movie followed a young girl and her dog, along with a scarecrow, a tin man, and a lion, as they traveled the Australian outback looking for one who could send them home?


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-246779-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

